# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Važne informacije >  Arhiva: Naša prava od HZZO-a!

## Eowyn

> Medicinski potpomognuta izvantjelesna oplodnja 
> 
> U okviru prava na zdravstvenu zastitu iz osnovnog osiguranja, osiguranim osobama Zavoda osigurava se u cijelosti pravo na postupke medicinski potpomognute oplodnje, neovisno o starosnoj dobi osigurane osobe, koja se provodi u okviru specijalisticko-konzilijarne i bolnicke zdravstvene zastite na osnovi uputnice doktora primarne zdravstvene zastite - specijalista ginekologa. 
> 
> Postupak medicinski potpomognute izvantjelesne oplodnje podrazumijeva sve potrebne dijagnosticke i terapijske postupke, te potrosni medicinski materijal i lijekove s Liste lijekova Zavoda. 
> 
> Izuzetak je lijek Gonal F koji osigurabna osoba ima pravo na teret sredstava Zavoda samo za tri postupka izvantjelesne oplodnje, pod uvjetom da nije navrsila 38 godina.

----------


## Eowyn

Odgovor na upite - Pituljica: 



> -na teret HZZO-a može ići tri pokušaja u kojima su korišteni Gonali (znači dobijemo novac za te Gonale) i neograničeni broj pokušaja u kojima se ne koriste nikakvi lijekovi za stimulaciju (dobijaju se uvijek novci za klomifen, štopericu, utriće i jedan od supresora nisam sigurna koji). 
> - teoretski, ako ženi ne odgovaraju Gonali moguće je dobiti i drugi lijek za stimulaciju na teret HZZO-a no postupak je kompliciran i rijetko koja bolnica će to pokrenuti (čekamo odgovor od HZZO-a kako to točno ide) 
> - pretrage tipa hormoni, koagulogrami, antitijela, markeri, kariogrami-ako liječnik specijalist napiše u povijest bolesti da treba napraviti neku od tih pretraga onda ginekolog tj. liječnik opće prakse za muškarce, mora dati uputnicu i tu nema ograničenog broja uputnica

----------


## Eowyn

> Cure, refundacija troškova više se ne šalje kao prije na Liječnička povjerenstva ( kad se preda zahtjev na područnom uredu pravna služba sroči zahtjev i šalje na vještačenje na LP ) sada od 1.2.05. formirano je novo Liječničko povjerenstvo za lijekove i sve će to ići brže i profesionalnije. 
> Bilo je puno nejasnoća a jedan od njih je i Ovidrel koji se ne nalazi na Listi pod imenom Ovidrel nego generički koriogonadotropin, e sad tu je znalo doći do pogrešaka jer su neka LP-a odbijala povrat troškova, dakle svi kojima je odbijen povrat troškova za Ovidrel predajte žalbu i novci će vam biti vraćeni. 
> Predaja dokumenata : iskopirajte svoju povijest bolesti u kojoj će biti vidljivo o kojem postupku se radi, koji su lijekovi korišteni, ako se radi o IVF koji je put i ono najvažnije a to se jako gleda da li je postupak( ivf, inseminacija, prirodni postupak ) bio u državnoj ustanovi ili privatnoj ustanovi. 
> Privatne klinike koje nemaju ugovor s HZZO-om, pacijentice koje se liječe i koje su u postupku kod njih nemaju pravo na povrat troškova.

----------


## katarina

Da još nadodam *vrlo je važno* da se u povijesti bolesti *vidi tko je preporučio lijek* (koji doktor, iz koje Klinike) jer  bi se takvi lijekovi trebali dobivati u Klinikama u tijeku liječenja, a ne da ih se kupuje privatno.To je zaista jedan od najvažnijih podatka za refundaciju tj. povrat troškova.
Pusa

----------


## Snjeska

Ja sam danas dobila rješenje od HZZO-a, nakon skoro 2 mjeseca, kojim mi refundiraju novac za Gonal F,
odbili su mi Suprefact i Ovidrel :/ , kažu da nije na listi :? 

Cure, jesu li vama kada vratili novac za ta dva lijeka?

----------


## GOGA

Ovidrel je tek nedavno došao na listu (bilo je spornih tumačenja tog lijeka). Ti si vjerojatno zahtjev predala prije te promjene, pa ti je išao po starom sistemu (za ne povjerovati, zar ne?)
 Ti sada trebaš napisati žalbu (piše ti u rješenju u kojem roku to treba biti i na koju adresu). U žalbi navedi ovo:

Smatram da imam pravo na nadoknadu troškova za nabavku lijeka Ovidrel, jer se radi o lijeku čiji je generički naslov KORIOGONADOTROPIN, koji se nalazi na lissti lijekova HZZOa, prema nezaštićenom imenu. Zaštićeno ime (u ovom slučaju Ovidrel) ne bi trebao utjecati na ostvarivanje mog prava.

To su doslovno riječi jedne savjetnice u HZZOu koja me je uputila što da radim.
Inače, pazi da imaš potvrdu da si predala žalbu, za slučaj da im se izgubi u HZZOu. 

Za onaj drugi lijek ne znam, neka se javi netko tko je imao s njim iskustva.

----------


## Snjeska

Hvala Goga  :Love:  

Cure šta je sa Suprefactom? :?

----------


## perkica

pa, pošto sam nova, ne samo na ovom forumu nego i u ovoj temi, možete li mi pomoći.... naime, is Splita sam tako da moram ići u Zagreb na preglede, a krajem godine i na ICSI. Zanima me da li HZZO pokriva moje i MM (ako sam dobro zapamtila iz onog posta) putne troškove? Ako da, koja je procedura?

----------


## Snjeska

Perkice kada kreneš na IVF uz uputnicu od promarnog ginekologa uzmi i putni nalog s pratnjom,predaš ga u bolnici da ga ovjere i kada se vratiš kući odneseš ga u svoj područni ured HZZO-a.
To je to, samo što ti oni daju samo za jedan odlazak u Zagreb a ja npr. moram za jedan IVF ići 5 puta  :Mad:

----------


## katarina

Suprefact nije na Listi  :Crying or Very sad:  ali za Ovidrel napravi onako kako ti je Goga rekla.

----------


## Snjeska

Hvala Katarina  :Kiss:

----------


## Jelka

Dakle, ako sam dobro shvatila, da bih dobila nazad 510 kuna koliko sam dala za tri Ovidrela (1 AIH i 1 IVF), moram se obratiti tom Liječničkom povjerenstvu za lijekove, a ne pisati to iduće godine pri prijavi poreza? 

I kada se predaje dokumentacija tom povjerenstvu?

----------


## GOGA

Jelka obraćaš se svojoj ispostavi HZZO, pismeno zahtjevom (kod njih ima obrazac kojeg popuniš), i priložiš fotokopiju povijesti bolesti na kojoj se vidi da si primila navedeni lijek, original račun za lijek koji mora biti naslovljen na tvoje ime (može biti iz kase ili pisan rukom).
Područni ured HZZOa upućuje tvoj zahtjev na liječničko povjerenstvo, ne radiš to ti. Rješenje ti dođe poštom.
Jedino ne znam koji je rok za podnošenje zahtjeva od dana kupnje lijeka - neka se javi netko tko to zna.

----------


## MARI

> To je to, samo što ti oni daju samo za jedan odlazak u Zagreb a ja npr. moram za jedan IVF ići 5 puta


Tako sam i ja mislila dok nisam kod jedne cure vidjela putni nalog s najmanje deset rubrika za datume i potpise. (Takav sličan imamo i mi u firmi).
Dva dana nakon mog susreta s takvim nalogom vidjela sam da ga ima i cura koja je kod mog primarnog ginekologa. Ona je tražila takav pa joj je dao.
Onda sam ja idući put tražila takav i jedva ga dobila jer kao: kad dr daje uputnicu za IVF na njoj zaokružuje "bolničko liječenje", pa što će mi onda takav beskonačni nalog?! :? 
Kao, jedna je trudnica, vraćajući se iz Zg, imala prometnu nesreću izgubila bebu i tužila nemam pojma koga, pa se sve to zakompliciralo.
U cijeloj priči mi je žao žene ako uistinu postoji. 

I da stvar bude još bolja, neki dan sam razgovarala s djevojkom koja uvijek nosi "dugački" putni nalog i za sebe i za muža. Svaki puta joj potvrde oba.
Dakle, preostaje nam pitati, moliti, uvjeravati, možda se i malo (umjereno) posvađati da bismo dobili putni nalog za povrat novca kojega smo svejdno nekad uplatili HZZO-u.

----------

Djevojke zna li itko zakon na koji se oslanjaju odluke HZZO-a o nepokrivanju lijekova za IVF u slučaju obavljanja postupka u inozemstvu (Maribor). Meni LP traži dodatnu dokumentaciju (pretpostavljam uputnicu od dr. iz HR za IVF u inozemstvu, što je smiješno jer je postupak privatan) jer, kako kažu, ako je postupak obavljen vani, lijekove mi ne može sufinancirati HZZO (ko' da ih ja već nisam platila iz svog džepa). Na tom riješenju HZZO-a pozivaju se na zakon iz određenih NN koji regulira rad liječničkog povjerenstva. Mene zanima zakon koji je temelj za tu odluku, jer ne mogu shvatiti da ako kupiš lijek u HR koji je na listi, i onda predaš dokumentaciju IVF-a koja je samo dokaz da si lijek ti koristila nemaš pravo na dio novca za lijekove (nikada nisam tražila novac za postupak).
Unaprijed hvala svima koji odgovore na ovaj upit. :?

----------


## casper

Pa ne možeš tražiti da ti HZZO u RH plati postupak koji ti obavljaš vani.
To vrijedi samo u slučaju kada se takvo što ne radi u Hrvatskoj.

Ako već hoćeš neke novce natrag a lijekovi su kupljeni u RH onda ih priloži uz poreznu prijavu za 2005. godinu.

----------

I logicno mi je da novac za postupak u inozemstvu nitko ne moze dobiti, zato mi nije palo na pamet da to trazim. Mene zanima koja je razlika izmedju dvije cure koje kupuju lijekove u HR i placaju istu lovu, odu na IVF na razlicite strane i onda lovu za lijekove jedva dobije ona koja je to obavila u HR (i to samo ako je je to ucinila u drzavnoj klinici a ne primjerice na privatnoj klinici IVF  u ZG). U HZZO-u u Osijeku nece da se izjasne o kojem je zakonu rijec - kazu nisu mi duzni reci - eto ko' da i nisam njihov osiguranik i da im bas nist' ne placam....  :Wink:

----------


## casper

Pa broj NN su ti napisali vjerovatno u rješenju.
Ako ne kužiš napiši sve brojeve pa ću ja pogledati.

Iako se dotični zakon vjerovatno odnosi na to da sve što se može raditi doma se ne radi u inozemstvu.
Dakle neće ti platiti zato što si ti mogla postupak obaviti u RH a tvoja je onda volja da ga obavljaš vani.

Osim toga, sigurno su stajališta da imaš puno novaca (njihovo mišljenje) pa ako imašza postupak imaš i za ljekove.

Ali zato te na porezu ne mogu odbiti. Na početku iduće godine prijaviš i dobiješ povrat.

----------


## Snjeska

Mari hvala na pojašnjenju  :Love:  
žicat ću doktora za taj drugi putni nalog.

Cure, koliko dugo se čeka od rješenja do love :? 

Ja sam dobila rješenje i svaki dan gledam u čika poštara a od love ni traga :/

----------


## casper

Nakon predaje rješenja čekaš oko mjesec i pol.
Ako nisi predala originale računa onda te zovu da to doneseš i onda još mjesec i pol otprilike čekaš da ti novce isplate.
Barem je tako bilo. :/

----------


## Snjeska

Hvala Casper  :Love:

----------


## Zvrk

Snješka, ako daš broj tekućeg brže dobiješ novac, mislim, bar nekih 10-tak dana prije...

----------


## Jelka

Ja nešto ne kužim. Ak sam ukupno potrošila 510 kuna za Ovidrel, mogu tražiti povrat novaca za to? I što trebam slati na to povjerenstvo?

Da li ću dobiti puni iznos? Neki me plaše da bude samo 80%. Totalno sam neupućena u ovo.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Snjeska

> Ja nešto ne kužim. Ak sam ukupno potrošila 510 kuna za Ovidrel, mogu tražiti povrat novaca za to? I što trebam slati na to povjerenstvo?
> 
> Da li ću dobiti puni iznos? Neki me plaše da bude samo 80%. Totalno sam neupućena u ovo.


Jelka,
 ja mislim da ti se ne isplati slati zahtjev za povrat za tako malo novaca.
Nije li bolje da pričekaš pa kada budeš na Gonalima i imala puuuno veću cifru da tražiš povrat.
HZZO plaća lijekove samo za tri pokušaja, nije bitno dali je to 500kn ili 
 5 000kn :/  :/ 
Razmisli
 :Kiss:

----------


## Jelka

Ja sam shvatila da se pokušaj s Klomifenima ne računa pod ona tri.

----------


## Snjeska

> Ja sam shvatila da se pokušaj s Klomifenima ne računa pod ona tri.


Hm, možda, raspitaj se malo, ja nisam sigurna :/

----------


## bibi

Curke dajte mi malo pojasnite to za pratnju. Jel to isto trazim mog ginica. Ja ga uvijek trazim taj visekratni putni nalog sa vise tih rubrika i teta na HZZO mi je rekla da ga mogu predati u roku od tri godine. Znaci ne moram traziti od ginica svaki put taj nalog nego ga uredno ispunjavati i kad bude popunjen nek ha predam. A ovo za pratnju jer obicno ide i MM nisam znala. Pa dajte mi to malo pojasnite :?   :Wink:  
 :Love:

----------


## katarina

za ovidrel nema fusnote, dakle možeš predati nebrojeno mnogo puta :D i isplaćuje ti se puni iznos, a za dokumentaciju pročitaj postiće gore.

----------


## katarina

hzzo ima ograničenje samo sa gonalima, do 38 g. i tri pokušaja bilo da je to ivf, inseminacija, prirodni......lova se vraća. 8)

----------


## sky

Znate li da li se povrat od HZZO-a dobiva i za Luveris? (nemam pojma sto je to jer ga nikad nisam koristila, ali pita me frendica koja nije na forumu ali je koristila Luveris u IVF postupku, a HZZO joj ga je odbio).

Hvala unaprijed!

----------


## ivona p

Šifra N 97!

Znala sam da kod šifre N 97 postoji oslobađanje od participacije. Međutim jednom sam platila, drugi put nisam, pa treći put opet jesam!
I onda sam lijepo rekla gospođi na šalteru kad mi je za briseve naplatila 95 kn da li je ona sigurna da se sa tom šifrom plaća participacija, pa je gospođa ( baš je draga ) provjerila u HZZO- u, i lijepo mi vratila novce 
jer pod N 97 osim trudnica ide umjetna oplodnja, sterilitet i još ponešto.

----------


## GOGA

Ja sam baš  danas se dala u potragu za odgovorom na tvoje pitanje (iako ga još nisam bila ni pročitala; mučilo je to i mene).
Nakon razgovora sa pravnicima u HZZOu dajem vam odgovor:
- sterilitet (šifra dijagnoze N97) tj. svi postupci, pregledi, testovi i lijekovi vezani uz njega su oslobođeni od participacije
- no, da bi to ostvarile, naši primarni ginekolozi  na uputnicama i receptima moraju u polje ŠIFRA OSLOBOĐENJA OD PARTICIPACIJE upisati brojeve 97 ili 98.   Ti brojevi su slučajni slični našoj šifri bolesti (N97) ali nemaju isključive veze s tim. Brojevi 97 i 98 znače da je pacijentica u postupku planiranja obitelji ili održavanja trudnoće, što je oslobođeno participacije
- ja sam rekla pravnicima da neki naši primarci to ne upisuju na uputnice i recepte, pa onda ovisiš o zaposleniku klinike/labosa isl. koji će možda spustiti pogled na sredinu obrasca i vidjeti da ti je dijagnoza N97, i nadajući se da dotični zna da je to šifra za sterilitet koji je oslobođen participacije,  i ne naplatiti ti ništa
- a oni su meni rekli da dotični to ne bi smjeli raditi jer tako krše pravilnik. Participacije se oslobađa samo ako gore u onoj rubrici za oslobođenje participacije stoji šifra koja podrazumijeva oslobađanje (u našem slučaju 97 ili 98)  ili ako imaš dopunsko osiguranje
- također su rekli neka svoje primarce upozorimo na to pri popunjavanju obrazaca
- da dodam: čak i ako idete na bolničko liječenje zbog recimo histeroskopije ili laparoskopije i imate takvu uputnicu, nećete ništa platiti operaciju niti ležanje u bolnici

Eto, nadam se da sam pomogla. 
Sve ovo isto će vrijediti i kad zatrudnimo.

----------


## ivona p

Goga!
Lijepo i korisno je da si to provjerila!
U mom gradu je problem što svugdje pod šifrom 97 koju mi ginekolog bez problema stavi, gospođe na šalteru imaju samo trudnica, pa me svaki put pitaju " Jeste li vi trudnica? " što baš i nije ugodno za naše situacije, pogotovo je neugodno ispred cijelog reda ljudi objašnjavati kako imam dijagnozu sterilitet!

[/u]

----------


## adriana

Kod moje gin. u primarnoj zaštiti su mi rekli da oni znaju da se za N97 ne plaćaju postupci, i sl. ali da oni nemaju napismeno pa da mi ne može to napisat. U isto to vrime kod moje dr. opće prakse sestra mi bez ikakvih problema piše N 97. Budi ti sad pametan!

----------


## ivona p

Adriana!
Mislim da bi trebalo zatražiti od HZZO-a da dostave tamo gdje treba što 
sve ide pod šifru N-97, a ako tvoja primarna gin. to zna, a nema napismeno, pa što ne zatraži!

----------


## casper

Cure, ne treba miješati šifru bolesti i broj pod kojim se oslobađa od plaćanja participacije.

Dobro je Goga utvrdila. U našim slučajevima se eto desila da je ista ili slična ali se upisuje svaka u svoju rubriku.

Na uputnici (ili receptu? nisam sigurna) treba na 2 mjesta upisati 97.
Jednom pod šifru u obliku N 97 i drugi put kao oslobađanje od plaćanja.
Netko može imati gore šifru i N 98 ili bilo koju drugu (štajaznam D56 ili Z33) nije bitno. Za ne plaćanje je bitna ova druga koja je uvijek 97.

----------


## ivona p

Hvala Casper!
Tek sam sad pažljivije pročitala što je Goga napisala, potražit ću na uputnici i tu drugu kućicu za 97!

----------


## Zvrk

Pa to sam vam ja pisala već ranije. Ja sam svaki puta dodala šifru jer ma kako god netko pričao o kršenju pravilnika, moš' mislit, kaj onda s onima koji nisu ni čuli za tu šifru. Tako da se nisam zamarala s tim već dopisala sama i nikad nisam niš platila, a ni MM. Šifra 97 se upisuje u rubriku gore lijevo gdje piše osl. od plać. partic. Žao mi je kaj to nisam znala prošle godine.

----------

može li mi neka od vas reći koji papiri su mi potrebni da bih dobila povrat novca za GONAL F. imam nalaz svog privatnog doktora i potvrđeni nalaz doktorice kod koje sam upisana u bolnici, tj ona radi i privatno i preko HZZO-a. imam i račune, a u ponedjeljak ću dobiti i račun na svoje ime. treba li mi još što i što bih trebala s tim papirima sada napraviti.
unaprijed zahvalna  :Smile:  
freia

----------

može li mi neka od vas reći koji papiri su mi potrebni da bih dobila povrat novca za GONAL F. imam nalaz svog privatnog doktora i potvrđeni nalaz doktorice kod koje sam upisana u bolnici, tj ona radi i privatno i preko HZZO-a. imam i račune, a u ponedjeljak ću dobiti i račun na svoje ime. treba li mi još što i što bih trebala s tim papirima sada napraviti.
unaprijed zahvalna :) 
freia

----------

može li mi neka od vas reći koji papiri su mi potrebni da bih dobila povrat novca za gonal f. imam nalaz svog privatnog doktora i potvrđeni nalaz doktorice kod koje sam upisana u bolnici, tj ona radi i privatno i preko hzzo-a. imam i račune, a u ponedjeljak ću dobiti i račun na svoje ime. treba li mi još što i što bih trebala s tim papirima sada napraviti.
unaprijed zahvalna :) 
freia

----------


## sky

Treba ti: 
Kopija povijesti bolesti iz bolnice u kojoj si bila u postupku. Od privatnika ili iz inozemstva ne vrijedi, mora biti s klinike/bolnice koja ima ugovor s HZZO-om. Na povijesti bolesti mora pisati koliko si Gonala uzela, te koji ti je to postupak po redu,  (prvi, drugi ili treci).
Racun na tvoje ime (original)
Zdravstvena iskaznica

S tim odes u svoj podrucni HZZO ured, nadjes osobu koja se bavi povratom sredstava, i ispunis formular koji tamo dobijes. Na formularu napisi i svoj broj tekuceg racuna jer tako ubrzavas proces. I onda cekas.

----------


## sky

Drage moje, danas sam se u Petrovoj jako neugodno iznenadila:

- po novom, i tamo sad postoji kvota, odnosno lista cekanja. Kvota je izgleda toliko mala (ni pun list A4 biljeznice) da u skoroj buducnosti predvidjam situaciju kao na VV.
- administratorica kaze da su primarni ginekolozi u 8. mjesecu od HZZO-a dobili uputu da daju samo 3 uputnice (za 3 postupka potpomognute oplodnje), a sve nakon ta 3 postupka se placa, bez obzira na godine starosti i ostalo. Dakle, ne samo lijekovi, vec i cjelokupni postupak. Nadam se da ovo nije istina, pa cu sutra zvati HZZO. Ako znate nesto o tome, molim javite se. (Ima li neka da je nedavno dobila, ili da nije dobila, uputnicu za cetvrti, peti itd. postupak?)

Javit cu sto sam saznala od HZZO-a.
Pusa svima,
S.

----------


## sky

Zvala sam HZZO. Kazu da je sve po starom, odn. nakon 3. postupka placaju se gonali, a sam postupak je i dalje besplatan, nebrojeno puta.

----------


## AnitaK

Curke, 
zna li netko da li imam pravo na povrat za Decapeptyl? Odbili su me, piše - *iz dokumentacije nije vidljivo  kada i gdje je aplicirana terapija navedenim lijekom -* priložila sam povijest bolesti  u kojem se spominje kao terapija, ali ne i koliko.
Dalje, odbili su me za ovedrel, piše -*utvrđeno je da je u konkretnom* *slučaju ordinirana terapija lijekom Ovidrel 6500 i.j. dok se na listi* *lijekova Zavoda navedeni lijek nalazi u dozi od 250 i.j.* - priložila sam recept na kojem mi je dr napisao što da kupim u ljekarni, jer se u povijesti bolesti Ovidrel ne spominje.
Pliz, hitno mi je, neka mi netko kaže što da učinim i imam li šanse za dobiti svoje novce nazad!

----------


## Eowyn

imaš pravo, napiši žalbu i sve obrazloži. i mene su prvi put odbili a nakon žalbe sve uredno priznali i vratili novac.

----------


## AnitaK

super, ali sam u panici, neznam što da napišem u žalbi, nisam baš vična tome, koji su moji argumenti???

----------


## Eowyn

evo ti kopija moje žalbe, a ti nadodaj svoje argumente



> Predmet: Žalba na rješenje Hrvatskog zavoda za javno zdravstvo za priznanje prava na naknadu troškova  (Klasa:  Ur/br: )
> 
> Poštovani, 
> budući da mi je sukladno gore navedenom rješenju  odbijen zahtjev za povrat sredstava za kupnju lijekova s liste Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje,  podnosim ovu žalbu detaljnije obrazlažući cjelokupni postupak izvantjelesne oplodnje.  
> 	 U Poliklinici Hilarus obavljeno je moje i suprugovo dijagnosticiranje te je na temelju suprugove dijagnoze (oligoasthenozoospermia) preporučen postupak izvantjelesne oplodnje.
> 	Liječnik primarne zdravstvene zaštite u ugovornoj zdravstvenoj ustanovi Dom zdravlja Zagreb – Centar  dr. med. XY specijalist ginekologije i opstetricije prihvatio je navedenu dijagnozu i temeljem nje izdao uputnicu za bolničko liječenje u ugovornoj bolničkoj ustanovi. 
> Postupak je u cijelosti obavljen u Klinici za ženske bolesti i porode, Petrova 13 kod dr.sc. Hrvoja Vrčića o čemu svjedoči priloženo otpusno pismo s podacima o praćenju postupka. Također se u bolničkoj dokumentaciji nalazi i moj osobni karton iz kojega je vidljivo da je postupak u cijelosti obavljen na teret Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje i temeljem moga statusa osigurane osobe. 
> 	Temeljem članka 112. Pravilnika o pravima, uvjetima i načinu ostvarivanja prava iz osnovnoga zdravstvenog osiguranja Klinika za ženske bolesti i porode, Petrova 13  nije imala na raspolaganju potrošni materijal i propisane lijekove sa i izvan liste lijekova Zavoda te sam upućena na samostalnu nabavu. 
> 	Činjenica na kojoj je doneseno rješenje kojim se odbija moj zahtjev temelji se *na pretpostavci da iz dokumentacije nije vidljivo kada i gdje je aplicirana terapija navedenim lijekom* što ne odgovara istini jer je u dokumentaciji priloženo otpusno pismo iz kojeg je jasno vidljivo koje sam lijekove i u kojoj količini utrošila, odnosno plan protokola za postupak izvantjelesne oplodnje te stoga samtram da je obrazloženje rješenja neosnovano. 
>                 U slučaju negativnog rješenja na gore navedenu žalbu za povrat sredstava za plaćanje lijekova s liste Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje bit ću prisiljena pokrenuti Upravni spor pred Upravnim sudom Republike Hrvatske.

----------


## AnitaK

Puno ti hvala Eowyn - spasila si stvar!

----------


## Tia

Zna li netko gdje se može naći popis šifri za oslobađanje od participacije?
Zahvaljujući Vama Rodama redovito sada na pitanje Jeste li oslobođeni plaćanja? odgovaram DA, zbog dijagnoze i sestra to svaki puta zapiše. Do sada nisam pratila koji broj stavi, no zadnji puta bila je na zamijeni druga sestra i ona nije znala koju šifru staviti pa je otprilike stavila 87.
Voljela bih vidjeti ili barem znati u kojem dokumentu je to navedeno. Može li se do tog dokumenta nakako doći ili negdje pitati?

----------


## casper

Šifra za oslobađanje plačanja participacije je 97.
Ne znam puni naslov ali nešto kao zaštita žena i .........


To nije šifra bolesti iako je broj sličan. One još ispred imaju neko slovo abecede.

----------


## mirakul

N97 Ženska neplodnost                                                             

http://www.nn.hr/clanci/sluzbeno/2003/0051.htm

----------


## Tia

Hvala za info no meni bi trebale šifre za oslobađanja od plaćanja participacije.

----------


## sky

I meni se cini da ja Mirakul dala sifre bolesti, sto nije isto sto i sifre oslobodjenja od participacije. 

"Nasa" sifra oslobodjenja je 97 (slucajno slicna sifri bolesti N97), i mislim da se zove Planiranje obitelji. No, kako i moja privatna ginicka s ovim ima problema (uporno pise 00), i ja bih molila sluzbeni dokument o tome, ako netko ima. Ili, mozda bi udruga Rode mogla zamoliti HZZO da posalje sluzbeni dopis-pojasnjenje Domovima zdravlja?

Hvala unaprijed!

----------


## bruni

> I meni se cini da ja Mirakul dala sifre bolesti, sto nije isto sto i sifre oslobodjenja od participacije. 
> 
> "Nasa" sifra oslobodjenja je 97 (slucajno slicna sifri bolesti N97), i mislim da se zove Planiranje obitelji. No, kako i moja privatna ginicka s ovim ima problema (uporno pise 00), i ja bih molila sluzbeni dokument o tome, ako netko ima. Ili, mozda bi udruga Rode mogla zamoliti HZZO da posalje sluzbeni dopis-pojasnjenje Domovima zdravlja?
> 
> Hvala unaprijed!


zanima me  da li je i MM oslobođen  participacije pod to šifrom ili za njega postoji koja druga (ako uopće postoji)?

----------


## casper

Nije.
ne može TM biti oslobođen pod šifrom koja pokriva ženske bolesti.

----------


## ivona p

97 je šifra za oslobađanje od plaćanja participacije a odnosi se na trudnice i sve što je u vezi s planiranjem obitelji.

N 97 je šifra bolesti - ženska neplodnost.

Ne vidim razlog da muškarac koji radi pretrage u vezi s planiranjem obitelji ne bi koristio šifru za oslobađanje od plaćanja participacije 97.

----------


## casper

Zato što je to po njima tako.
Neplodnost - ženski problem :/

----------


## Sandrino

*Iznenadila sam se prije tri tjedna u Petrovoj kada mi je rečeno da postoji Program odnosno lista čekanja žena koje se upišu u program i kojima će biti vraćen novac uplaćen za lijekove (hormone), gdje se čeka 3-4 mjeseca (3 pokušaja do 38.g.). Još sam se neugodnije iznenadila, da ukoliko žena želi odmah ići u postupak, bez obzira na svoja prava prema pozitivnim propisima koji uređuju pitanje zdravstvenog osiguranja pri provođenju postupka potpomognute oplodnje, mora sama snositi trošak lijekova i odreći se napismeno svojega prava na povrat novca za lijekove. Uvjetovanje takovog odricanja svog zakonskog prava od strane bolnice je ne samo protuzakonito već i protuustavno. Mogu samo reći da smo svi stjerani u kut, a najviše mi koje želimo biti majke. Ogorčena sam jer se propagira povećanje nataliteta, ali da li je pojam nataliteta rezerviran samo na one koji mogu oploditi, one koje mogu zatrudnjeti i roditi. Što tu država poduzim? Pokušava li pomoći? Kako? Može, da pametno rasporedi i ne troši tamo gdje nije u tom iznosu potrebno! 
Samo znam da su posljedice katastrofalne, samo mi znamo kako se osjećamo! 
Ne možemo samo reći- imamo pravo- imate pravo, kada smo prisiljene postupiti kako drugi određuju nepisana pravila koja su posljedica najviše poluge.
*

----------


## mzape10

Nažalost to ti je tako i, kako kod nas gledaju na MPO, trebat će vremena da se stvari poslože pravilnije i poštenije.
To što su u Petrovoj napravili očito je također potez očajnika - jer HZZO im je limitirao broj postupaka, pa sada ako netko može platiti lijekove - na redu je  - jer "ruke su za džabe"! 
Isto kao što su na VV uveli plaćanje participacije da bi koliko- toliko održali neodrživo.
Kako sve to izgleda u praksi - znamo mi koji se s tim susrećemo svakodnevno, a onima koji  izglasavaju zakon o MPO to je  samo još jedno podizanje ruke za "tamo nešto što nikoga ne zanima".
No coment.

----------


## giorgia

Meni je u Petrovoj receno da mogu ici ranije na IVF ako sama kupim ljekove - znaci necu morat cekat skoro godinu dana vec za par mjeseci sam na redu... ali dr mi je rekao da cu morati potpisati nekakav dokument da necu traziti naknadno povrat novaca od HZZO-a za lijekove.
O cem se tu radi????

----------


## †mummy_s

Može li mi netko odgovoriti postoji li neki pravilnik o povratu bilo kakvog novca ako MM i ja moramo obaviti neku proceduru koju nam niti jedna medicinska ustanova u RH ne može napraviti. Pri tome mislim na IVF spermom donora što ne možemo napraviti tu jer je banka dakako prazna. Dakle mi nismo "krivi" za to i nije nam odluka za odlazak na IVF vani pala iz snobizma ili zato što imamo gomilu novca nego zato što samo tako to možemo obaviti. Kako se gleda na takvu situaciju s pravnog stajališta? Vrijede li i onda pravila o nerefundaciji novca za lijekove i ostalo kada je u pitanju postupak u privtanoj klinici..btw stimulaciju će mi voditi ginekolog u KBC Rijeka a ne u Pragu..je li i to isto kao da idem privatno s obzirom da je ostatk procedure u Pragu? Nadam se da nisam previše udavila i da sam bila razumljiva!   :Kiss:

----------


## acvjetic

Nasa borba je pocela tek nedavno i od onda navraćam na ovaj forum zbog neiscrpanog izvora raznih informacija, bez kojih bi se osjecali (najblaže receno) izgubljeni.....
Pa evo došla je i prva prilika da postavim pitanje.

Refundira li HZZO dodatne troškove koje VV naplaćuje za različite postupke, bez obzira na uputnice? Konkretno me zanima trošak inseminacije (440kn) i odmrzavanja (1290kn)?

----------


## uporna

Nisam pokušala od HZZO-a već tražim povrat poreza u godišnjoj prijavi. Nisam sigurna da li u slučaju traženja povrata novca od HZZO-a isti to naplati bolnici jer onda to ne bi imalo smisla. Možda to ne vraćaju. Stalno mijenjaju te zakone samo da ušparaju. Nadam se da će ti se javiti neko sa točnijom informacijom.

----------


## Mariel

Uplačujem si dopunsko osiguranje i plačam mjesečno samo onih 30 kn kod primarnog gin. za uputnice i recepte. Da li sam, s obzirom na moju dijagozu, oslobođena plačanja i tih 30 kn? Ako ih ne moram plačat, zašto bi??? bolje da si ja i MM popijemo sokiće za te novce...

----------


## Tia

tih 30,00 kn max mjesečno moraš plaćati bez obzira na dopunsko i dijagnozu

----------


## Mariel

Hvala Tia!

----------


## iva_luca

> Može li mi netko odgovoriti postoji li neki pravilnik o povratu bilo kakvog novca ako MM i ja moramo obaviti neku proceduru koju nam niti jedna medicinska ustanova u RH ne može napraviti. Pri tome mislim na IVF spermom donora što ne možemo napraviti tu jer je banka dakako prazna.


Mummy, nisam sigurna, ali kod drugih medicinskih postupaka koji se ne mogu obaviti u RH potrebno je slijedeće: 
1. Pisano mišljenje liječnika specijalista/subspecijalist da se takav postupak/zahvat/liječenje ne može obaviti u RH (to obično piše na zadnjem nalazu kojim se preporuča liječenje u inozemstvu)!!!
2. Predračun inozemne Klinike o očekivanom trošku postupka
3. S ovim gore podnosiš pisani zahtjev Područnoj službi HZZO da odobri troškove liječenja (pazi, pošalji preporučenom pošiljkom s popisom priloženih dokumenata - napravi preslike!).

Ovakvi zahtjevi idu na Komisiju i u pravili budu odbijeni u prvom stupnju; ulažeš žalbu i onda to ide u Centralnu službu na rješavanje po žalbi
Sve ovo traje barem par mjeseci. U međuvremenu ćeti ti i TM ionako napraviti to što ste planirali (držim fige da bude ....) a ako te iznenade pozitivnim rješenjem, eto "đenja"  :Grin:

----------


## lucija05

Zna li netko gdje mogu doći do informacije (najbolje u pisanom obliku) o tome da je *gin. (tj. sestra) obavezan upisati šifru 97* (naravno na osnovu nalaza) za oslobađanje od participacije jer danas sam se pretjerivala sa sestrom koja to nije htjela napraviti na mojoj uputnici za briseve pod izgovorom da ne smije, a ustalom ja sam jedina koja joj to traži.  :shock: 

Za sebe ne brinem, iskreno ja si sama upišem, ali oni na taj način uskraćuju pravo drugima koji to ne znaju. Baš me je razbjesnila, i htjela bih joj obrisati nos s nekim papirom na kojem je to crno na bijelo.

----------


## Tia

ne znam jel može pomoći, no ja sam svojoj sestri kod opće prakse kad mi to nije htjela upisati pitala što bi upisala trudnici ona lijepo dogovori koju šifru, onda ja nju pitam gdje to piše i gle nađe uvećanu tablicu zaljepljenu iza kalendara, a u toj istoj tablici i naša šifra.   :Grin:

----------


## bibita

> evo ti kopija moje žalbe, a ti nadodaj svoje argumente
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Predmet: Žalba na rješenje Hrvatskog zavoda za javno zdravstvo za priznanje prava na naknadu troškova  (Klasa:  Ur/br: )
> 
> Poštovani, 
> ...

----------


## Mariel

Opet ja sa pitanjem!
Pošto sad započinjem sa postupkom uspjela sam od mog gin. iskamčiti  višekratni putni nalog, ali na njemu je zaokruženo (nisam obračala pažnju jel sestra ili doktor to pisao) da pratnja nije potrebna. Pa me sad zanima kak je to kod vas ostalih, jel se ima pravo na povrat putnih troškova za pratitelja ili ne. Ak imam pravo da se odmah idem buniti.

----------


## iva_luca

Mariel, 
bojim se da nećeš puno postići! Pratnja se osigurava samo pacijentima koji su u takvom zdravstvenom stanju (ili su djeca) da im je neophodna pratnja odrasle osobe (bazirano na primarnoj dijagnozi: paraplegičari, hemiplegičari i sl., dijalizirani bolesnici, slijepe i slobovidne osobe s dodatnim teškoćama, teška akutna stanja ...). 
E sad, ako te šalju na postupak MPO u kojoj treba neminovno sudjelovati i tvoj partner, onda bi, po logici, morali dati i njemu uputnicu i putni nalog pa stoga, neka ih tvoj partner traži od svoga liječnika (jednokratno ili višekratno, kako god). 

No, nemoj ovo uzeti bez rezerve; nadam se da će ti se javiti netko tko ima osobno iskustvo. 
U svakom slučaju, puno sreće.

----------


## Mariel

Hvala iva_luca. Mislim da sam negdje na ovom forumu vidjela da su cure dobile naloge sa pratnjom, pa reko da priupitam i budem sigurna.

----------


## MAJOLINA

Da malo pridignem ovu interesantnu temu  :Smile:   Mene zanima da li neko zna šta znači šifra *N42*?

----------


## iva_luca

Mađunarodna klasifikacija bolesti - popis svih šifri nalazi se na 
www.MojDoktor.hr

----------


## teaa

Da li netko zna da li mi koji iz Osijeka putujemo na IVF u Zagreb (konkretno VV) imamo pravo na putne troškove, odnosno ovjeru putnog naloga, s obzirom da unazad 2 godine IVF rade i u Osijeku? Molim odgovor, ako netko zna ...

----------


## Isabel

Tražim, tražim ali ne mogu da nađem, pa evo i mog pitanja:
Uskoro idem na 1.IVF na Sveti Duh kod dr. Baumana, i to možda već u sljedećem mjesecu, pa me zanima koja su moja prava što se tiće plaćanja/refundiranja novca za lijekove i postupak! 
Da li sve troškove snosim ja pa mi HZZO refundira sredstava retroaktivno (nakon što priložim svu potrebnu dokumentaciju)? Da li mi se mogu regundirati sredstva za moj prvi stimulirani IVF ako idem u postupak već slj. mjesec? (znam da će mi stimulacija biti s Gonalima F)
Koja je to po prilici svota novca koji moram platiti i da li mi se to poslije vrati?
Da li je bolje ići putem povrata poreza ili refundacijom od HZZO.a za postupak?
Gdje ću dobiti potrebne info o svemu tome? Komu se obratiti i koga pitati?
Nažalost ne razumijem baš puno o tome, tek prikupljam informacije...
Unaprijed hvala na odgovorima!   :Love:

----------


## iva_luca

Isabel, sve što možeš dobiti na uputnicu ide na teret osiguranja, pogotovo ako imaš šifru N 97. Dakle, kod gin. pitaj uputnicu za IVF, recept/e za propisani lijek (pazi da ti napiše dovoljan broj recepata ako je količina lijekova veća od minimalne doze), odnosno za sve što ti propiše dr. B. (traži da ti planiranu terapiju napiše na "otpisno pismo"). 
Refundacija je mukotrpan put do prava koje ti je netko prethodno uskratio ili nisi ni znala da ga imaš! Za to moraš imati sve račune, imati sve napismeno i to traje.... 
Povrat poreza možeš dobiti na lijekove i medicinske postupke samo u dijelu do max. 12.000,00 kn - tj. z atoliko ti se povećava neoporeziva osnovica za plaću. (U taj dio ti ulazi i ono kad si na bolovanju pa ti srežu plaću.  Ti u jednoj godini možeš imati još i stambeni kredit za prvi stan u životu,  ići na magisterij, kupovati knjige za upisani studij ali svota je maksimalno 12 tisuća). Zato, povrat poreza je po meni tek treći izbor! 
Posavjetuj se sa svojim lijčnikom ili sestrom u koje imaš povjerenja (opće prakse, ginekologom, kućnim prijateljima i sl.) što se tiče povrata poreza, nazovi poreznu upravu i traži nekog savjetnika da ti malo pojasni što kako se obračunava povrat. 
Ako sam negdje zabrljala, molim, ispravite me, nije namjerno!

----------


## iva_luca

Izgubila sam malo slova u zadnjim rečenicama, interpunkcija nije na svom mjestu (evo malo naknadno ,,, ... ;; ) a ima i malo viškova; nadam se da je jasno što je pisac htio reći   :Grin:

----------


## Demi

ček malo, može mali rezime? 
Naime uskoro idem 1. put na inseminaciju na VV i kolko sam dosad shvatila iz vaših postova, morat ću platiti nekakvi potrošni materijal + ovidrel

Znači za ovidrel se može dobit povrat novca? 
Kopiju povjesti bolesti i račun od ovidrela na moje ime nosim u HZZO, e sad podpitanje: jel to da piše moje ime na računu za ovidrel moram tražiti od apotekarke ili gdje ću zapravo dobiti taj ovidrel, imaju li ga u bolnici ili šta?

I još jedno pitanje- šta se to onda plaća na inseminaciji-kakva je to cijena potrošnog materijala i dal za njega imamo ili ne pravo na povrat novca?

----------


## Shanti

Ako sam dobro shvatila, dobna granica ne postoji ni za što drugo osim što se iznad 38. nema pravo na tri besplatne IVF?

U svemu ostalome prava su jednaka za sve pacijentice, bez obzira na dob?

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Molila bih par informacija u svezi pokrića troškova ljekova od HZZOa.

1. Ako sam dobro shvatila iz dosadašnjih postova, bez obzira na broj postupaka i starost pacijentice, sve ljekove i postupke osim GonalaF, snosi HZZO, na način da 
a) ili dobijemo uputnicu i ljekove u bolnici
b) ili ljekove kupimo sami, pa ih HZZO refundira
Naime, ja sam do sada 3 puta bila u IVF postupku, ali su prva 2 bila prirodni, pa sam sama kupila Ovitrelle, a osim toga doktor mi ga je bio prepisao i za 1 postupak AIHa. Da li, prema tome, imam pravo na povrat novaca od HZZOa?

2. Prepisani lijek, na žalost, nije bio u svim slučajevima upisan u moju povijest bolesti, već uglavnom u 'košuljicu', tj. bolničku evidenciju. Iz toga razloga sam pripremila potvrdu s podacima o postupcima, te bi zamolila doktora da mi ju potpiše. Da li će mi HZZO prihvatiti takav dokument? Kako postupate u situacijama kada se evidencija o korištenju lijeka ne nalazi u povijesti bolesti, već u bolničkoj dokumentaciji?

3. Da li HZZO financira Crinone?

Hvala,

----------


## ina33

Nikolina, koliko ja znam, HZZO snosi lijekove za 3 stimulirana IVF pokušaja (GonalF npr.) do 38.-me godine pacijentice. Ako pacijentica ima npr. 38,5 i ovo joj je prvi IVF, lijekove joj ne snosi HZZO, bez obzira što nije "ispucala" svoja tri besplatna pokušaja, nego ih plaća sama (može eventualno tražiti račun na ime u apoteci, pa priložiti lijekove poreznoj prijavi za iduću godinu - u medicinske svrhe se priznaje max 12.000 kn poreznih olakšica godišnje), a "ruke" može dobiti neograničeni broj puta na uputnicu, tj. ne plaća medicinski postupak, koji isto košta - npr. Maribor košta oko 1300 EUR samo "ruke", mislim da u privatnim poliklinikama po hrv. "ruke" koštaju za stimulirani IVF čini mi se negdje oko 12.000 kn, ovisno radi li se ICSI ili IVF, IVF je puno jeftiniji od ICSI-ja. 

Za ova druga pitanja ti ne znam odgovor, nadam se da će se netko javiti drugi, pretpostavljam iz opisa postupka da si vjerojatno na SD-u, možda Petrovoj.  Postoji ti onda ona caka da s time da tražiš povrat umanjuješ broj postupaka toj bolnici koje HZZO ionako odobrava u malim količinama, ali o tome će ti netko tko više zna, na VV-u se u pravilu ne traže povrati za te lijekove, ali su i terapije prilično "jednostavne" za administriranje - prirodni ciklus klomifen ili ništa, inseminacija klomifen ili ništa, stimulirani Gonali itd., nema "miksanja" terapija.

----------


## niccoleta

evo jedno pitanje
išla sam u VV, prvi puta na pregled i mišljenje, razlog je neplodnost.
tamo su mi ovjerili putni nalog, ali mene zanima kako mi vraćaju novac, naime, tamo sam išla autom, a vratila se vlakom, imam i tramvajsku kartu
da li mi se priznaje samo ta karta po povratku u vk, tramvajska ili kako....
danas sam krenila u HZZO da ispitam, ali je u cijeloj čekaoni bilo cca 50 ljudi.... odustala sam, valjda nema neki rok do kojeg to mogu predati

----------


## Mariel

niccoleta, mislim da ti nema veze kak ideš, pješke ili vlakom, oni ti plate samo vrijednost, mislim, autobusne karte na relaciji tvoj grad-Zagreb. A za rok predaje putnog naloga ne znam točno, ali nije hitno, ja sam znala po tri mjeseca kasniti i nije mi niko ništa rekao. Samo predaš putni nalog na socijalu i ne treba ti nikakve karte, oni ti sami procjene neku minimalnu vrijednost tvojih troškova.

----------


## edbralic

bok! 
Zanima me koliko iznosi posupak odmrzavanja zamrznutih zametaka, budući već duže vrijeme nisam bila u postupku pa neznam dali je u međuvremenu  došlo do nekakvih promjena?
Hvala!
Vanja

----------


## RuzicaSB

*Nikolina-Zagreb* ja sam bila na stimuliranom IVF-u u Petrovoj, kupila sam sam GonaleF i Ovidrel(da bih prije dosla na red) koje mi je kasnije HZZO refundirao jer se radilo o 1. postupku a nemam jos 38 godina, dakle GonalF je na listi HZZO-a.Za drugi postupak sam dobila od bolnice lijekove a tako cu dobiti i za treci.

----------


## uporna

Edbralic na VV cca 1500 kuna je odmrzavanje.

----------


## marijana28

evo i mene s pitanjem, 
naime jučer sam u ginekologa uzela uputicu za pregled na VV, kad sam pitala za putni nalog rekla mi je sestra da se to daje samo za postupak, ali da provjerim na hzzo. zanima me zna li koja od vas da li mogu dobiti putni nalog i povrat i za pregled.

----------


## marijana zd

Meni je moj ginekolog kad sam prvi put dobila uputnicu za VV dao i putni nalog za više puta tako da ne moram svaki put kad dodjem po uputnicu tražiti i putni nalog. I to mi je dao ja nisam ni pitala jer nisam ni znala da imam pravo.

----------


## Alyssa

Evo i mene s problemom administrativno-financijske prirode, pa bih molila par informacija. Zanima me refundira li HZZO i trosak AIH ili se povrat odnosi samo za lijekove? Mislim na onih 440 kn troska u VV za potrosni materijal (ili, u mom slucaju, 880 kn, jer su mi postupak morali ponoviti sljedeci dan). Vidim da je ovdje doduse vec postavljeno slicno pitanje ali tada nitko nije znao odgovoriti - mozda se u medjuvremenu nasao netko tko zna. Ako mi to ne refundira HZZO, hoce li mi to priznati kao poresku olaksicu na kraju godine? Naime, zbunilo me ono sto pise na dnu racuna, ukratko: bolesnik je upoznat da je usluge mogao obaviti negdje drugdje na uputnicu, ali je usluga na osobni zahtjev ucinjena i naplacena u VV. Po tome ispada da taj trosak ne bi mogao ici ni u olaksicu.
Osim toga, ako sam dobro shvatila, HZZO ne priznaje trosak Choragona (stoperice) ako se ne spominje na povijesti bolesti (sto je i kod mene slucaj). Trebam li onda traziti nekakvu dodatnu potvrdu u bolnici?
I postoji li neki rok u kojem treba predati zahtjev?

----------


## MELISSA

ja sam dobila putni nalog i kad sam išla na dogovor kod doktora

----------


## Mariel

A kad je zadnji rok za predati putne naloge na socijal?

----------


## Mariel

> A kad je zadnji rok za predati putne naloge na socijal?


Pitala ja u socijalu i rekli mi dvije godine....pa ak nekog zanima evo...

----------


## rebeca

Mene zanima, kako nisamo i Zg. da li svi jednako imaju pravo na putne naloge ako idu u Zg. i oni koji su iz Splita? I još nešto imamo li pravo na pratnju, pa MM m0ora dati spermiogram, pa ipak bez njega ne ide ili to može na posebnu uputnicu, mislim da nema smisla :?

----------


## d13

draga rebeca ja sam sad prosli tjedan dosla iz zg s putnim nalogom iz zg i to s pratnjom, tako da na to imamo pravo...

----------


## rebeca

> draga rebeca ja sam sad prosli tjedan dosla iz zg s putnim nalogom iz zg i to s pratnjom, tako da na to imamo pravo...


Otprilike koliko si km. udaljena od Zg. ne moraš mi ako ne želiš napisati odakle si, same me zanima kolika je udaljenost. Jer recimo ako si iz okolice Splita i ideš u ZG. raditi pretrage ili postupak bilo kakav, onda ti uopće ne daju putni nalog, a kamoli još i za pratnju. Jer smatraju da se to sve može obaviti i u najbližoj bolnici. A koliko sam samo puta ja išla po tim bolnicama, i nikada mi dr. nije dao pratnju, samo kad se sjetim koliko smo novaca potrošili, a netko koristi sve moguće benificije koje postoje. Zna li netko gdje se to nalazi na internetu, da li je to po zakonom izglasano, pa da ja to sebi isprintam, i nosim sa sobom. Isto sam tako napravila i za  šifru 97, od odlobađanja participacije za sterilitet. Inače sam sve do tada plaćala, sada više ne. Jer fino piše N79- je šifra dijagnoze za paniranje trudnoće i trudnoću, a 97- je šifra za oslobađanje participacije za bilo kav oblik steriliteta bilo muški ili ženski, i to vam dr. mora ispisati na uptnici.  :Bye:

----------


## Suncem.m.

Rebeca, kako misliš da ti ne daju putni nalog?
Splitska bolnica ne radi IVF, dakle slijedeća najbliža je Zg ili Ri.
Ja sam do sada bila na 2 pregleda i dobila pn za sebe i za pratnju. 
Refundacija je bila oko 450 kn ( neznam sad baš točan iznos, možda malo manje, ali znam da su to 2 najjeftinije povratne karte na relaciji St-Zg).
Taj pn moraš ovjeriti na klinici na koju ideš i kad dođeš doma odneseš ga na Hzzo. 
Ako ga doneseš do 5-tog u mjesecu refundacija ti stiže koncem mjeseca. Ako je kasnije onda koncem idućeg mjeseca.
Na kućnu adresu ti dođe ček i novac podigneš na šalteru pošte.

Bitno je u kojem ti je mjestu prijavljen boravak. Refundira ti se povratna karta na toj relaciji.

----------


## rebeca

Ja sam bila ne znam koliko puta u Zg. što na AIH što na pregledima, samo sam jedan put dobila za sebe putni nalog. Znam ja da treba ovjeriti i odnijeti u HZZo, tako radim kad idem u bliže ove bolnice, a koje su isto udaljene od moga mjesta boravka. Nakon toga ja sam pitala pa čak i inzistirala od gin. da mi da putni nalog samo za mene nikada mi više nije dao. Njegov odgovor je bio ili da su to ukinuli ili da mogu dobiti samo za bliže bolnice, a nikako za Zg. A kamoli za pratnju. I ja bih sada poludila, toliko novaca potrošiš i sve, a oni ti nisu u stanju dati putni nalog. Ponekad mi je zlo od svega, i oni pričaju o nekim porodiljnim naknadama a iza toga što se krije ništa nije sređeno.   :Mad:   Kako god tebi hvala   :Kiss:

----------


## nellyxy

ja bih samo nesto pitala, nije mi jasno ovo s placanjem postupka na VV a sad i na SD, ako procitamo prvi post (1str.) onda ove bolnice krse zakon i uskracuju nasa prava.
S toga mi nije jasno sljedece, nase su bolnice u podosta teskom materijalnom stanju i ja razumijem njihovu želju/potrebu za naplatom, ali zar ne krse oni zakonom zajamcena prava pacjenata????
Stvarno mi to nije jasno, i sljedece izdaju li se racuni kada se plati postupak u bolnici ili je i to varijanta kao sa lijekovima u nekim privatnim poliklinikama????

----------


## miki

može li mi netko objasniti dali imam pravo na gonal f,suprefact i overtelle na teret  HZZO  ja 28 g,inaće  idem u postupak privatno? dali imam uppće pravo na nešto ?dali imam pravo na putnoi nalog?
pročitala sam negdje da moram imati papir za ljekove koje moram nabaviti ovjeren od lječnika,ne znam što je to povjest bolesti ili??
i za kraj dali mi tu svu paprirogiju može napraviti ginekolog s obzirom da da do doktorice opće prakse niti ne idem! hvala...

----------


## miki

privatne klinike koje nemaju ugovor s HZZO-om, pacijentice koje se liječe i koje su u postupku kod njih nemaju pravo na povrat troškova 

jeli ovo istina????

----------


## marči

kojih troškova?

----------


## miki

povrat poreza?

----------


## rvukovi2

sad si pobrkala dvije stvari-jedna je povrat poreza, a druga je povrat sredstava utrošenih za lijekove koji se nalaze na listi HZZO-a, a koje si kupila u privatnom anranžmanu.

Mislim da imaš pravo priložiti račune za lijekove u pp, a koje si kupila za liječenje u p. klinici.
Na pitanje kako i koliko pitaj u poreznoj upravi-to ti je najtočnije, PU ima i nawebu popis kojekakvih propisa-ukucaj u google pa ćeš vidjeti.

Povrat sredstva utrošenih za kupnju lijekova je vezan za liječenje preko ustanove koja ima ugovor s HZZO-om-npr. bolnica  kojoj se liječi neplodnost.
Jedino ako si tamo išla u postupak pa sama kupila lijekove, onda imaš pravo na povrat sredstava.
Privatno ne.

----------


## d13

a sto je sa superfactom i vaginaletama za postupak?

----------


## rvukovi2

sve isto kao i s bilo kojim drugim lijekom

ako su na listi HZZO-a, a ti sama kupiš, možeš tražiti povrat

vaginalete ti može propisivati i dr. u primarnoj zaštiti-pa je onda bolje da to riješiš receptom, dok suprefact mislim da ne, ali i opet-provjeri.

----------


## Shanti

Molim odgovore na tri pitanja i hvala unaprijed   :Love:  :

1. Za koju šifru (ili šifre) bolovanja vezanu uz postupke dobivamo punu plaću, tj. ne umanjuju nam je na 85% kao za ostala bolovanja?

2. Povrat novca za Ovitrelle od HZZO-a (samo za njih, ostalo je sve išlo po receptima i bilo sasvim besplatno)?

3. Bolničko liječenje za histeroskopiju - na uputnicu se piše N97 tj. šifra oslobođenja 97 i ne plaćaju se bolnički troškovi?

----------


## marči

> a sto je sa superfactom i vaginaletama za postupak?


ako nislu na HZZO-ovoj listi lijekova nema povratka.

----------


## soraya

cure,, imate li iskustva sa putnim nalozima al onim skupnim ( kad je sve na jedan list)


zenska iz HZZO ne zeli da mi isplati   3 datuma odlaska na VV, na tom putnom nego kaze da moze samo jedan....???...


sta da radim?... nije mi jasno čemu obrazac ako nije dobar?

 :Love:

----------


## prima

> Molim odgovore na tri pitanja i hvala unaprijed   :
> 
> 1. Za koju šifru (ili šifre) bolovanja vezanu uz postupke dobivamo punu plaću, tj. ne umanjuju nam je na 85% kao za ostala bolovanja?
> 
> 2. Povrat novca za Ovitrelle od HZZO-a (samo za njih, ostalo je sve išlo po receptima i bilo sasvim besplatno)?
> 
> 3. Bolničko liječenje za histeroskopiju - na uputnicu se piše N97 tj. šifra oslobođenja 97 i ne plaćaju se bolnički troškovi?


1. Shanti, HZZO razlikuje 3 stope naknade plaće za vrijeme bolovanja:

100 % - komplikacije u trudnoći; bolest djeteta do 3 god. starosti;izolacija 
kliconoše; transplatacija u korist druge osobe - dakle nama zanimljivo samo ovo prvo, to ti je na doznaci (izvješću o bolovanju ) zaokružena šifra *uzoka bolovanja* (ne šifra bolesti=MKB) G0, imaš na topicu "bolovanje nakon ET" raspravu o tome.

80 % - za bolovanja koja traju duže od 6 mjeseci, a do 1 god.

70% - za sve ostale uzroke bolovanja, pa i A0=bolest, što je najčešće, i većina doktora ih piše za naše potrebe.

85 % koje spominješ, može se javiti kod A0, prvih 42 dana bolovanja, kad lovu ne refundira HZZO, već je to trošak poslodavca, i tada je određeno kolektivnim ugovorom za pojedinu djelatnost.Ako napišeš pod koji kolektivni spadaš, pojasnit ću ti detalje   :Kiss:  

2. neznam, a zanima i mene

3. isto kao 2.

----------


## Shanti

Prima, hvala   :Kiss:  

Dakle, pitamo i dalje, ako netko zna:

1. Povrat novca za Ovitrelle od HZZO-a (samo za njih, ostalo je sve išlo po receptima i bilo sasvim besplatno)? Broje li se Ovitrelle kao lijekovi na koje imamo pravo tri puta do 38 ili se na njih ima pravo neograničen broj puta pa da zdravstvo refundira novac?

2. Bolničko liječenje za histeroskopiju - ako na uputnici piše N97 tj. šifra oslobođenja 97, ne plaćaju se bolnički troškovi?

----------


## nellyxy

2. koliko ja znam za te sifre ne placas nista, meni je za rtg hsg tako pisalo i nisam platila (pisali su 2 dana bolnickog ljecenja)

----------


## prima

Ipak nešto znam:

1. *Jedini* lijek na koji pacijentica ima pravo samo 3 puta preko HZZO-a (uz dodatan uvjet < 38 g) je Gonal, svi ostali lijekovi nisu ograničeni brojem korištenja, a za sam postupak refundacije stvarno ne znam

2. Bez obzira koja je šifra oslobađanja od plaćanja participacije (97 ili dopunsko zdravstveno ili nešto treće ) ako je na uputnici u kućici
"doplata" upisano NE (križić na ne) i u kućici "šifra osl.od doplate" upisana 
bilo koja od mogućih šifri (uključivo 97) - to znači da se participacija ne plaća.

Ajde neka netko tko zna pojasni postupak refundiranja love za plaćene lijekove   :Kiss:

----------


## Shanti

> Ipak nešto znam:
> 
> 1. *Jedini* lijek na koji pacijentica ima pravo samo 3 puta preko HZZO-a (uz dodatan uvjet < 38 g) je Gonal, svi ostali lijekovi nisu ograničeni brojem korištenja, a za sam postupak refundacije stvarno ne znam


Znači, za Ovitrelle, koliko god ih puta kupovale i koliko god godina imale, možemo dobiti refundaciju. A ja skupljam račune i ništa nisam tražila do sada. A tri štoperice su skoro 1.000 kn... Ne znam je li istekao već i rok u kojem sam mogla tražiti... :/ 




> 2. Bez obzira koja je šifra oslobađanja od plaćanja participacije (97 ili dopunsko zdravstveno ili nešto treće ) ako je na uputnici u kućici
> "doplata" upisano NE (križić na ne) i u kućici "šifra osl.od doplate" upisana 
> bilo koja od mogućih šifri (uključivo 97) - to znači da se participacija ne plaća.


Tako mi ginić piše na sve uputnice, pa to valjda uključuje i bolničke troškove. 




> Ajde neka netko tko zna pojasni postupak refundiranja love za plaćene lijekove


Posebno ako je tražio za štopericu, je li dobio povrat... hvala unaprijed    :Love:  

I hvala tebi, prima   :Kiss:

----------


## inesca

Evo ja sam potpuno sluđena od tih šifri .. rekla sam sestri da imam pravo, pozvala se na planiranje obitelji , sterilitet i sve kako to ide ,, a ona meni da jedino ako sam trudna mogu biti oslobođena .. pa ja kažem bila sam trudna nisam više i sad rješavam problem .. inače ne bi bila tu -- i tako ona mene razumije ali ona to ne smije .. u svako slučaju za kariogram ( koji nije jeftin ) u kućici šifra osl. od doplate ne piše ništa .. a dole šifra dij. prema MKB piše N 97 . skužila sam da ako želim izbjeći plačanje kariograma mora biti 97 ... pa sad pitam ako ja to sama upišem hoće li to biti problem .. da ne bi sestra vikala još na mene .. ako mogu .. upisat ću i sama .. čitam da su neke cure same upisale .. baš je ovo zbunjujuće ..    :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ZO

> Evo ja sam potpuno sluđena od tih šifri .. rekla sam sestri da imam pravo, pozvala se na planiranje obitelji , sterilitet i sve kako to ide ,, a ona meni da jedino ako sam trudna mogu biti oslobođena .. pa ja kažem bila sam trudna nisam više i sad rješavam problem .. inače ne bi bila tu -- i tako ona mene razumije ali ona to ne smije .. u svako slučaju za kariogram ( koji nije jeftin ) u kućici šifra osl. od doplate ne piše ništa .. a dole šifra dij. prema MKB piše N 97 . skužila sam da ako želim izbjeći plačanje kariograma mora biti 97 ... pa sad pitam ako ja to sama upišem hoće li to biti problem .. da ne bi sestra vikala još na mene .. ako mogu .. upisat ću i sama .. čitam da su neke cure same upisale .. baš je ovo zbunjujuće ..


ja sam si isto sama upisala neke...kod mene prošlo...i sestra kad je znala nešto ispravljati samo je nešto pošarala ili dodatno napisala pa nikad nije bilo problema.....  :Heart:

----------


## Aurora*

> Evo ja sam potpuno sluđena od tih šifri .. rekla sam sestri da imam pravo, pozvala se na planiranje obitelji , sterilitet i sve kako to ide ,, a ona meni da jedino ako sam trudna mogu biti oslobođena .. pa ja kažem bila sam trudna nisam više i sad rješavam problem .. inače ne bi bila tu -- i tako ona mene razumije ali ona to ne smije .. u svako slučaju za kariogram ( koji nije jeftin ) u kućici šifra osl. od doplate ne piše ništa .. a dole šifra dij. prema MKB piše N 97 . skužila sam da ako želim izbjeći plačanje kariograma mora biti 97 ... pa sad pitam ako ja to sama upišem hoće li to biti problem .. da ne bi sestra vikala još na mene .. ako mogu .. upisat ću i sama .. čitam da su neke cure same upisale .. baš je ovo zbunjujuće ..


*inesca* ja bih u ovom tvom konkretnom slucaju, nakon svega sto sam u vezi sifre 97 procitala, ali i osobno dozivjela kod razlicitih sestara, bez imalo razmisljanja sama upisala sifru 97 u polje "Sifra osl. od doplate".  
A za u buduce pokusaj pronaci nacin da uvjeris sestru da je to nesto na sto po zakonu imas pravo.
Za pocetak mozda ti pomogne i ova tema.

----------


## Pepe2

Jedno pitanje...Ako imam više od 38 god. vrijedi li i za mene šifra 97 u slučaju vađenja nalaza hormona ( vezano za planiranje obitelji) i može li to napisati liječnik opće prakse ili mora ginekolog?
  Naime, meni su uredno naplatili u lab. 130 kn iako je rubrika bila prazna i molila sam ih da napišu tamo šifru jer je moja doc zaboravila...nisu htjeli...rekli su evo vam račun pa se možete žaliti...

----------


## Shanti

> Jedno pitanje...Ako imam više od 38 god. vrijedi li i za mene šifra 97 u slučaju vađenja nalaza hormona ( vezano za planiranje obitelji) i može li to napisati liječnik opće prakse ili mora ginekolog?


Šifra 97 nije vezana uz godine nego uz dijagnozu tako da, ukoliko ti je dijagnosticirana neplodnost, imaš pravo da ti je ginekolog piše na sve uputnice i recepte.
Liječnica opće prakse mi je nikad nije pisala, samo ginekolog.

----------


## ici

> Jedno pitanje...Ako imam više od 38 god. vrijedi li i za mene šifra 97 u slučaju vađenja nalaza hormona ( vezano za planiranje obitelji) i može li to napisati liječnik opće prakse ili mora ginekolog?
>   Naime, meni su uredno naplatili u lab. 130 kn iako je rubrika bila prazna i molila sam ih da napišu tamo šifru jer je moja doc zaboravila...nisu htjeli...rekli su evo vam račun pa se možete žaliti...


Može ti to napisati i liječnik opće prakse samo naglasi sestrii nema problema. Inače šifra97 je za postupke kurative a98 iz preventive, znam provjereno

----------


## inesca

.. drage moje .. sretna Nova svima .... i da nam se svima želje ostvare !!!!! 

Inače bila sam na Rebru napravila sve pretrage .. upisala sama 97 ( čak je bila crna kemijska ... a sestra pisala plavom ) ništa nitko nije primjetio .. a ove moje LOKALNE .. nikad u životu nisu čule za taj broj .. nisam se imala živaca ni prepirati niti moliti .. odsad ću sve šta mogu sama napisati .. pa kad tako hoće nek im bude ... ETO !! 

Čekam nalaze kroz ovaj mjesec . pa ću biti pametnija !!   :Razz:

----------


## ici

Takoje, snađi se druže, ai inaće ti sve ovisi do dr na kojeg si naišla ali znam da većinom hoće da naprave ali eto uvijek bude par "svijetlih" primjeraka

----------


## bibi

Cure imam pitanjce vezano uz MENOPUR - imam li pravo na povrat za njega?

----------


## uporna

bibi, obzirom da ga daju i na VV pretpostavljam da je na listi ljekova HZZO-a (ali možda da probaš iskopati na internetu listu ljekova) pa prema tome bi imala pravo na povrat love.

----------


## RuzicaSB

*Shanti* ja sam poslije 1.IVF-a uz otpusno pismo i nalaze prilozila racun za GonalF i Ovidrel i dobila povrat novca i za jedan i za drugi lijek od HZZO-a.  :Love:

----------


## katarina

Cure na novoj listi lijekova hzzo-a gonal i menopur moći će se dobivati u ordinaciji primarnog (soc.) ginekologa po preporuci gin.spec.
Dakle soc.gini će po preporuci specijaliste naručiti u svojoj ordinaciji lijekove i aplicirati, račun će ispostaviti hzzo-u koji će mu iste platiti.
Ostaju tri pokušaja do 38 god.
Nadam se da ste shvatile što sam htjela reći  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## k&s

Oprosti, šta si mislila pod aplicirati?

----------


## katica

Mogu li se računi za lijekove potrebne za IVF  i za sam postupak uzimati i na muževo ime. Tijekom godine nakupim računa više od priznatih 12 000 kn no svi budu na moje ime, kad bi dio stavila na njegovo ime imao bi i on pravo na povrat poreza. Ovako dobijemo puno manji povrat poreza.

----------


## uporna

katice bio je topic pod imenom povrat poreza gdje su neke od cura pisale što su konkretno od računa stavile na muža pa potraži na pretražniku.

----------


## †mummy_s

Ja ću ovdje copy-paste vezano za IVF u inozemstvu (a zbog donora sperme/JS)...nadam se da nije bad što je poduži tekst, ali ako je....



Pravilnik
o pravima, uvjetima i načinu korištenja zdravstvene zaštite u inozemstvu   



 Članak 3.

Troškovi zdravstvene zaštite korištene u inozemstvu terete sredstva obveznog zdravstvenog osiguranja samo ako je ta zdravstvena zaštita korištena u skladu sa Zakonom i ovim Pravilnikom na osnovi potvrde o pravu na korištenje zdravstvene zaštite u inozemstvu iz članka 7. stavka 1. i 2. ovog Pravilnika, odnosno na osnovi rješenja Direkcije Zavoda o upućivanju osigurane osobe na liječenje u inozemnu zdravstvenu ustanovu.

 Članak 21.


Osiguranoj osobi može se odobriti pravo na upućivanje na liječenje u inozemnu zdravstvenu ustanovu ako se potrebno liječenje ne može provesti u ugovornim zdravstvenim ustanovama u Republici Hrvatskoj, a može se uspješno provesti u inozemstvu.
Pod liječenjem u smislu stavka 1. ovog članka smatraju se dijagnostički i terapijski postupci, operacijski zahvati uključujući i transplantacije organa koje se ne mogu provesti u ugovornim zdravstvenim ustanovama u Republici Hrvatskoj, bolničko i ambulantno liječenje, kontrolni pregledi, te dijagnostičke pretraga tkiva.
Iznimno, osiguranim osobama može se odobriti pretraživanje međunarodnih registara dobrovoljnih davaoca koštane srži.



Članak 22.


O pravu na upućivanje na liječenje u inozemnu zdravstvenu ustanovu u skladu s odredbom članka 21. ovog Pravilnika odlučuje se rješenjem koje u prvom stupnju donosi ovlašteni radnik Direkcije Zavoda.
Rješenje iz stavka 1. ovog članka donosi se na osnovi zahtjeva osigurane osobe, odgovarajuće medicinske dokumentacije, prijedloga za upućivanje na liječenje u inozemstvo doktora specijalista, odnosno liječničkog konzilija ugovorne zdravstvene ustanove u kojoj se osigurana osoba liječi s prijedlogom jedne ili više inozemnih zdravstvenih ustanova koje mogu obaviti traženo liječenje, te nalaza, mišljenja i ocjene liječničkog povjerenstva Direkcije Zavoda koje je obvezno prije donošenja ocjene o upućivanju na liječenje u inozemnu zdravstvenu ustanovu pribaviti mišljenje doktora specijalista – konzultanata koje, na prijedlog ministra nadležnog za zdravstvo, posebnom odlukom imenuje direktor Zavoda.
Ako za pojedine dijagnoze bolesti nisu u skladu sa stavkom 2. ovog članka imenovani doktori specijalisti – konzultanti liječničko povjerenstvo Direkcije Zavoda obvezno je prije donošenja nalaza, mišljenja i ocjene pribaviti mišljene, u pravilu, tri doktora specijalista određene specijalnosti iz ugovornih zdravstvenih ustanova na tercijarnoj razini u Republici Hrvatskoj.
Doktori specijalisti – konzultanti iz stavka 2. ovog članka, te doktori specijalisti iz stavka 3. ovog članka obrazloženim mišljenjem potvrđuju da traženo liječenje nije moguće provesti u ugovornim zdravstvenim ustanovama u Republici Hrvatskoj ili potvrđuju da je traženo liječenje moguće provesti u ugovornim zdravstvenim ustanovama u Republici Hrvatskoj u kojem su slučaju obvezni navesti i ugovornu zdravstvenu ustanovu u kojoj se može provesti traženo liječenje.
Pravo na upućivanje na liječenje u inozemstvo na teret sredstava Zavoda može se odobriti osiguranoj osobi ako je pozitivno mišljenje dalo najmanje dva doktora specijalista – konzultanta iz stavka 2. ovog članka, odnosno najmanje dva doktora specijalista iz stavka 3. ovog članka.
Odluka o izboru inozemne zdravstvene ustanove u koju će se osiguranu osobu uputiti na liječenje, a uvažavajući prijedloge doktora specijalista, odnosno liječničkog konzilija ugovorne zdravstvene ustanove u kojoj se osigurana osoba liječi, u nadležnosti je liječničkog povjerenstva Direkcije Zavoda.


Članak 23.


Rješenjem o pravu na liječenje u inozemstvu određuje se:
1. država i zdravstvena ustanova gdje će se liječenje provesti;
2. vrsta i metoda liječenja;
3. razlozi zbog kojih se odobrava liječenje u inozemstvu;
4. vrijeme trajanja liječenja;
5. vrsta prijevoznog sredstva;
6. potreba pratnje i pratitelj;
7. obveza sudjelovanja osigurane osobe u pokriću dijela troškova zdravstvene zaštite;
8. obveza sudjelovanja u troškovima zdravstvene zaštite u skladu s ugovorom o socijalnom osiguranju;
9. način podmirenja troškova liječenja;
10. obveza osigurane osobe o dostavljanju izvješća o obavljenom liječenju.
Nakon donošenja rješenja iz stavka 1. ovog članka Direkcija Zavoda izdaje jamčevo pismo inozemnoj zdravstvenoj ustanovi u kojoj će se liječenje provesti.
Rješenje iz stavka 1. ovog članka mora se izvršiti u roku od 60 dana od dana kada je osigurana osoba primila rješenja.
U opravdanim slučajevima rok iz stavka 3. ovog članka može se iznimno produžiti na zahtjev osigurane osobe.
Iznimno, u opravdanim slučajevima može se odobriti produženje trajanja liječenja iz stavka 1. točke 4. ovog članka na prijedlog inozemne zdravstvene ustanove u koju je osigurana osoba upućena na liječenje.
Produženje trajanja liječenja iz stavka 5. ovog članka odobrava se dopunskim rješenjem, a na osnovi nalaza, ocjene i mišljenja liječničkog povjerenstva Direkcije Zavoda.


Članak 25.


Osigurana osoba kojoj je rješenjem Direkcije Zavoda odobreno pravo na upućivanje na liječenje u inozemnu zdravstvenu ustanovu, ima pravo na naknadu troškova prijevoza javnim prijevoznim sredstvom, odnosno na sanitetski prijevoz u skladu s odredbama Zakona i općih akata Zavoda.
Vrsta prijevoznog sredstva iz stavka 1. ovog članka utvrđuje se rješenjem Direkcije Zavoda na osnovi nalaza, mišljenja i ocjene liječničkog povjerenstva Direkcije Zavoda.
Zahtjev za sanitetski prijevoz daje Direkcija Zavoda ugovornom subjektu koji sa Zavodom ima ugovorenu djelatnost sanitetskog prijevoza prema mjestu prebivališta, odnosno boravka osigurane osobe u slučajevima kada osigurana osoba na liječenje u inozemstvo odlazi iz mjesta prebivališta, odnosno boravka te kada se sa liječenja u inozemstvu vraća u mjesto prebivališta, odnosno boravka.
Kada se osiguranu osobu premješta iz ugovorne zdravstvene ustanove u inozemnu zdravstvenu ustanovu, te kada se osiguranu osobu vraća iz inozemne zdravstvene ustanove u ugovornu zdravstvenu ustanovu u Republici Hrvatskoj, zahtjev za sanitetski prijevoz daje Direkcija Zavoda ugovornom subjektu koji sa Zavodom ima ugovorenu djelatnost sanitetskog prijevoza prema sjedištu ugovorne zdravstvene ustanove iz koje se osiguranu osobu premješta, odnosno u koju se osoba vraća nakon liječenja u inozemstvu.


Članak 26.


Osigurana osoba kojoj je priznato pravo na liječenje u inozemstvu obvezna je u roku od 15 dana nakon završenog liječenja u inozemstvu dostaviti Direkciji Zavoda otpusno pismo i drugu medicinsku dokumentaciju o obavljenom liječenju.


Članak 27.


Osigurana osoba koja je na liječenje u inozemstvo otišla bez rješenja o upućivanju na liječenje u inozemstvu iz članka 22. i 24. ovog Pravilnika nema pravo na naknadu troškova tog liječenja na teret sredstava obveznog zdravstvenog osiguranja.
Iznimno, u slučajevima kada je postupak za priznavanje prava na liječenje u inozemstvu pokrenut u skladu s člankom 22. stavkom 2. i člankom 24. ovog Pravilnika, a osigurana osoba prije donošenja rješenja liječenje u inozemstvu, iz opravdanih razloga, realizira o svom trošku (medicinski razlozi, termin primitka u inozemnu zdravstvenu ustanovu i sl.), ima pravo na naknadu troškova tog liječenja i naknadu putnih troškova ako se, u smislu odredaba članka 21. i 22. ovog Pravilnika, rješenjem utvrdi da je liječenje bilo opravdano.

Članak 28.


Protiv rješenja iz članka 22. stavka 1. ovog Pravilnika osigurana osoba ima pravo žalbe u roku od 15 dana od dana primitka rješenja.
Žalba se podnosi direktoru Zavoda.
Drugostupanjsko rješenje donosi direktor Zavoda na osnovi nalaza, mišljenja i ocjene višeg liječničkog povjerenstva Direkcije Zavoda koje je donijeto prema mišljenju doktora specijalista – konzultanata, odnosno doktora specijalista iz članka 22. stavka 2. i 3. ovog Pravilnika.
U postupku rješavanja žalbe osigurane osobe ne mogu sudjelovati isti doktori specijalisti iz stavka 3. ovog članka.
Rješenje direktora Zavoda iz stavka 3. ovog članka je konačno u postupku koji provodi Zavod.
Protiv rješenja iz stavka 4. ovog članka dopuštena je tužba Upravnom sudu Republike Hrvatske u roku od 30 dana od dana primitka rješenja.

Zakon o zdrav. osig.


Članak 14.


Pravo na zdravstvenu zaštitu iz obveznog zdravstvenog osiguranja u opsegu utvrđenom ovim Zakonom i propisima donesenim na temelju ovoga Zakona obuhvaća pravo na:
1. primarnu zdravstvenu zaštitu,
2. specijalističko-konzilijarnu zdravstvenu zaštitu,
3. bolničku zdravstvenu zaštitu,
4. pravo na korištenje lijekova koji su utvrđeni osnovnom i dopunskom listom lijekova Zavoda,
5. pravo na stomatološko-protetsku pomoć i stomatološko-protetske nadomjestke,
6. pravo na ortopedska i druga pomagala,
7. pravo na zdravstvenu zaštitu u inozemstvu.


Pravo osiguranih osoba na zdravstvenu zaštitu iz stavka 1. točke 1. do 6. ovoga članka osigurava se provedbom mjera zdravstvene zaštite.
Mjere zdravstvene zaštite iz stavka 2. ovoga članka utvrđuju se na temelju plana i programa mjera zdravstvene zaštite koje donosi ministar nadležan za zdravstvo na prijedlog Zavoda i Hrvatskog zavoda za javno zdravstvo, uz prethodno pribavljeno mišljenje nadležnih komora, a sukladno osiguranim financijskim sredstvima te raspoloživim zdravstvenim kapacitetima.
Osigurane osobe zdravstvenu zaštitu iz stavka 1. točke 1. do 5. ovoga članka na teret sredstava Zavoda mogu ostvariti u zdravstvenim ustanovama, trgovačkim društvima koja obavljaju zdravstvenu djelatnost i kod privatnih zdravstvenih radnika s kojima je Zavod sklopio ugovor o provođenju zdravstvene zaštite (u daljnjem tekstu: ugovorni subjekti Zavoda) na način i pod uvjetima koji su utvrđeni ovim zakonom i općim aktima Zavoda.


Članak 15.


Pravo na zdravstvenu zaštitu iz članka 14. ovoga Zakona osigurava se pod jednakim uvjetima za sve osigurane osobe Zavoda.
Osiguranim osobama Zavoda u ostvarivanju prava na zdravstvenu zaštitu iz obveznog zdravstvenog osiguranja utvrđenog planom i programom mjera zdravstvene zaštite iz članka 14. stavka 3. ovoga Zakona Zavod osigurava plaćanje zdravstvenih usluga:

 1. u cijelosti za:

- preventivnu i kurativnu zdravstvenu zaštitu žena u svezi s planiranjem obitelji, praćenjem trudnoće i poroda te drugim zdravstvenim potrebama žena i ranim otkrivanjem raka,
- lijekove s osnovne liste lijekova Zavoda,

2. 85% cijene za:
- liječenje u inozemstvu sukladno općem aktu Zavoda,



Članak 18.


Pravo na zdravstvenu zaštitu u inozemstvu podrazumijeva pravo na upućivanje na liječenje u inozemstvo, pravo na korištenje zdravstvene zaštite za vrijeme boravka u inozemstvu u skladu s međunarodnim ugovorima te drugu zdravstvenu zaštitu u inozemstvu u skladu s općim aktom Zavoda.
Pravo na upućivanje na liječenje u inozemstvo osigurana osoba može ostvariti samo ako se radi o potrebi liječenja koje se ne provodi u Republici Hrvatskoj, a može se uspješno provesti u inozemstvu.
Provedbene propise o pravima, uvjetima i načinu korištenja zdravstvene zaštite u inozemstvu iz stavka 1. ovoga članka donijet će Zavod uz suglasnost ministra nadležnog za zdravstvo.



NAKNADA TROŠKOVA PRIJEVOZA U SVEZI SKORIŠTENJEM PRAVA NA ZDRAVSTVENU ZAŠTITU IZ OBVEZNOGA ZDRAVSTVENOG OSIGURANJA


Članak 53.


Osigurana osoba u ostvarivanju prava na zdravstvenu zaštitu iz obveznoga zdravstvenog osiguranja ima pravo na naknadu troškova prijevoza ako je radi korištenja zdravstvene zaštite upućena izvan mjesta prebivališta, odnosno boravka.
Osigurana osoba iz stavka 1. ovog članka ima pravo na naknadu troškova prijevoza ako je zdravstvenu zaštitu koristila u ugovornoj zdravstvenoj ustanovi, odnosno ordinaciji ugovornog doktora privatne prakse u mjestu koje je udaljeno više od 30 kilometara od mjesta njezina prebivališta, odnosno boravka jer potrebnu zdravstvenu zaštitu nije mogla ostvariti u bližoj ugovornoj zdravstvenoj ustanovi, odnosno ordinaciji ugovornog doktora privatne prakse s ugovorenom djelatnošću za tu vrstu zdravstvene zaštite.
Pravo na naknadu troškova prijevoza, neovisno o udaljenosti iz stavka 2. ovoga članka, ima osigurana osoba do 18. godine života, osigurana osoba upućena na liječenje u inozemstvo sukladno općem aktu Zavoda, osigurana osoba darivatelj organa, tkiva ili stanica te osigurana osoba koja hemodijalizu koristi kao kronični bubrežni bolesnik.

Članak 55.


Pravo na naknadu troškova prijevoza ima i jedna osoba određena za pratitelja osigurane osobe iz članka 53. ovoga Zakona ako izabrani doktor medicine primarne zdravstvene zaštite utvrdi potrebu pratnje.



Doplatu za liječenje u inozemstvu iz članka 15. stavka 2. točke 2. podtočke 4. Zakona osigurana osoba plaća neposredno zdravstvenoj ustanovi u inozemstvu ili nadležnom područnom uredu Zavoda u skladu s općim aktom Zavoda. 
Osiguranoj osobi koja je osobno u cijelosti snosila troškove za zdravstvenu zaštitu korištenu u inozemstvu, te u postupku pokrenutom po njezinom zahtjevu ostvarila pravo na povrat tih troškova u skladu s općim aktom Zavoda, Zavod će na osnovi rješenja izvršiti povrat sredstava umanjen za iznos doplate utvrđene člankom 15. stavkom 2. točkom 2. Zakona, osim ako osigurana osoba u skladu s odredbama Zakona nije oslobođena plaćanja doplate. 


(hoće reći ukoliko postoji neka razlika u cijeni liječenja u inozemstvu u odnosu na ono što pokriva Zavod npr. Pronatal naplaćuje više od svote koju  je Zavod zamislio, to direktno plaćamo Pronatalu ili ,ako Zavod tako odluči, oni toplate pa nama za tu vrijednost/razliku vrate manje novaca)


1.6. Pravo na lijekove

Članak 55.


Osigurana osoba u okviru prava na zdravstvenu zaštitu iz obveznog zdravstvenog osiguranja ima pravo na korištenje lijekova koji su utvrđeni Odlukom o utvrđivanju Osnovne liste lijekova Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje (u daljnjem tekstu: Osnovna lista lijekova) i Odlukom o utvrđivanju Dopunske liste lijekova Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje (u daljnjem tekstu: Dopunska lista lijekova), pod uvjetima i na način propisan Zakonom, ovim Pravilnikom i drugim općim aktima Zavoda. 
Osigurana osoba ima pravo u cijelosti na teret sredstava obveznog zdravstvenog osiguranja ostvariti lijekove s Osnovne liste lijekova ako su joj potonji na osnovi propisanih medicinskih indikacija propisani na recept u primarnoj zdravstvenoj zaštititi, odnosno ako su joj primijenjeni u liječenju na razini primarne, sekundarne i tercijarne zdravstvene djelatnosti, odnosno na razini zdravstvenih zavoda. 
Pod uvjetima iz stavka 2. ovoga članka osigurana osoba ima pravo na teret sredstava obveznog zdravstvenog osiguranja ostvariti i lijekove s Dopunske liste lijekova ali do visine cijene ekvivalentnog lijeka s Osnovne liste lijekova u skladu s člankom 16. stavkom 4. Zakona.
Lijekovi utvrđeni Dopunskom listom lijekova mogu se osiguranoj osobi propisati na recept, odnosno primijeniti u liječenju samo uz njezin pristanak pri čemu osigurana osoba mora biti upoznata sa svojom obvezom plaćanja doplate u visini razlike cijene u odnosu na cijenu ekvivalentnog lijeka utvrđenog Osnovnom listom lijekova.
Iznimno od stavka 2. i 3. ovog članka osigurana osoba može, na osnovi prethodnog odobrenja liječničkog povjerenstva Direkcije Zavoda, ostvariti pravo na lijek s Osnovne liste lijekova, odnosno Dopunske liste lijekova uz doplatu za koji ne ispunjava propisane medicinske indikacije, pod uvjetom da je potrebu korištenja lijeka predložilo povjerenstvo za lijekove bolnice u kojoj se osigurana osoba liječi, a na teret ugovorenih sredstava bolničke zdravstvene ustanove.( znači opet ako nam je odobrena takva vrsta liječenja onda koristimo lijekove kao i svi drugi!!!!)
Osigurana osoba koja je mimo postupka utvrđenih ovim Pravilnikom i drugim općim aktima Zavoda kupila lijekove s Osnovne liste lijekova i Dopunske liste lijekova nema pravo osnovom postavljenog zahtjeva na teret sredstava obveznog zdravstvenog osiguranja ostvariti pravo na povrat tih troškova osim u slučaju iz članka 117. ovog Pravilnika.


Članak 133.


Zahtjev za isplatu novčane naknade dospijeva: 
1. za troškove prijevoza - 30. dana od dana podnošenja zahtjeva osigurane osobe
2. za troškove nastale u svezi s ostvarivanjem pojedinih oblika zdravstvene zaštite – 30. dana od dana podnošenja zahtjeva osigurane osobe




Članak 134.


Zahtjev za ostvarivanje prava na novčane naknade zastarijeva nakon isteka roka od tri godine od dana nastanka troška za osiguranu osobu, odnosno od dana stjecanja prava iz obveznog zdravstvenog osiguranja prema odredbama Zakona i ovog Pravilnika.

----------


## N31

Imam jedno pitanje jer sam totalni burek u ovim pravno-zdravstvenim pitanjima.
Prošle godine smo išli na ICSI u privatnu polikliniku. Čuvala sam sve račune za lijekove i preglede, te račun za sam postupak. Mogu li to prikazati na HZZO i dobiti nekakve novčiće nazad?

----------


## uporna

Od privatne poliklinike možeš samo priložiti račune za povrat poreza, jer HZZO ne prizna postupke u privatnim klinikama tj. ljekove za te postupke.

----------


## N31

Hvala.

----------


## annabell

Evo ja bih malo podigla ovu temu i pitala vas ima li netko iskustva sa slijedecim:
u postupku pripreme za IVF u kojem sam morala radili hrpu pretraga (hormoni, brisevi... uobicajeno) sve mi je to islo bez naplate participacije jer je na uputnicama pisalo N97. Medjutim, u jednom trenutku tih pretraga vidjelo se da imam i cistu na jajniku koju smo dalje pratili i jos nalaza zbog nje radili. Međutim, kad sam trebala vaditi krv u vezi te ciste ili napraviti novi UZV da se vidi cista moja dr. prim. gin. mi vise nije pisala N97 na uputnicu nego neku drugu sifru koja se odnosi direktno na dijagnozu "cisticnog jajnika". Samim time, nisam vise oslobođena participacije jer sad kao lijecim cistu a ne nepoldnost, sto je glupost jer naravno, moj primarni problem je neplodnost a cista je samo jos jedna prepreka u tome.
Sto vi mislite, imam li pravo traziti da mi i na ovim uputnicama stoji N97 ili je dr u pravu kad pise sifru za cistu?

----------


## ZO

mislim da imaš pravo na N97 i da ti je doktorica trebala upisati tu šifru jer sve to ulazi u liječenje neplodnosti i na tome inzistiraj

----------


## Reni76

> Evo ja bih malo podigla ovu temu i pitala vas ima li netko iskustva sa slijedecim:
> u postupku pripreme za IVF u kojem sam morala radili hrpu pretraga (hormoni, brisevi... uobicajeno) sve mi je to islo bez naplate participacije jer je na uputnicama pisalo N97. Medjutim, u jednom trenutku tih pretraga vidjelo se da imam i cistu na jajniku koju smo dalje pratili i jos nalaza zbog nje radili. Međutim, kad sam trebala vaditi krv u vezi te ciste ili napraviti novi UZV da se vidi cista moja dr. prim. gin. mi vise nije pisala N97 na uputnicu nego neku drugu sifru koja se odnosi direktno na dijagnozu "cisticnog jajnika". Samim time, nisam vise oslobođena participacije jer sad kao lijecim cistu a ne nepoldnost, sto je glupost jer naravno, moj primarni problem je neplodnost a cista je samo jos jedna prepreka u tome.
> Sto vi mislite, imam li pravo traziti da mi i na ovim uputnicama stoji N97 ili je dr u pravu kad pise sifru za cistu?


Ja sestri svaki put kažem da mi upiše šifru, ako ne upali , upišem sama.

----------


## laky

i ja   :Smile:

----------


## tinaka

Evo, pažljivo sam sve pročitala i upila, ali bi Vas molila ako bi mi mogli 'nacrtati' da li moj muž obzirom na dijagnozu oligoasthenozoosp. ima pravo da mu se piše šifra N97 na uputnice?
Zahvaljujem!   :Love:

----------


## ZO

upitno je da li se našim muževima može pisati ta šifra jer ovo je kao " ženska " šifra za neplodnost ( mislim da muževima pišu N46, ali nemoj me držati za riječ, to mi ostalo u sjećanju ), uglavnom im pišu nešto slično, ali baš da vidim na koji način si sama mogu liječiti neplodnost i doći do bebe bez MM, odnosno na koji način planiram obitelj bez njega - tako da sam ja inzistirala da mu se piše isto ta šifra kad smo radili neke pretrage i prošlo je bez problema te nismo onda nigdje plaćali participaciju

----------


## tinaka

Hvala ti ZO. U srijedu smo bili na SD u laboratoriju i tamo je platio 50,00 Kn jer nema dopunsko. Pa sad si malo to zbrajam i ako tako nastavi...  :shock:

----------


## annabell

Uputnica ima "donji" dio gdje se upisuje dijagnoza i sifra te dijagnoze (dolje desno) i "gornji dio" gdje pisu oni podaci o spolu, broju osiguranika i sl. i tu je rubrika oslobađanja od participacije (koja cesto ostane prazna i za koju onda mozete traziti da vam se upise sifra ili ju upisete same). Međutim, ja vam pricam o ovoj donjoj sifri - sifri dijagnoze. Meni je ta sifra bila neki broj koji oznacava, u mom slucaju cistu na jajniku (a ne neplodnost). A kad je ta sifra bilo sto drugo osim N97 onda si gore ne mozes upisati (niti ti to sestra moze) nista jer se mora poklapati sa donjom, kuzite?
U ovakvom bi slucaju trebalo doktora moliti (ili inzistirati?) da uopce ne pise tu dijagnozu (koja god da bila, sekundarna je u slucaju neplodnosti kao primarne, po meni), pa me zanima jeli  to moguce tj. jeli koja od vas imala takav slucaj.
Za ovo samoupisivanje ili zicanje sestre znam (isprobano i uspjesno) ali to je bilo samo u slucaju da je dolje odgovarajuca sifra. Nadam se da me kuzite   :Rolling Eyes:  
Za muzeve sifre ne znam, ali bilo bi logicno da su i oni oslobođeni. Mislim, neplodnost je cak nekako dijagnoza para a ne pojedinca. Ja sam jedna od onih zena koje u biti nemaju veci problem (ovo s cistom se u zadnje vrijeme pojavilo) u smislu neplodnosti i "glavna" nam je dijagnoza MM. Meni je u pocetku i bilo cudno da, bez obzira na te okolnosti, meni u uputnici uvijek stoji sifra cije je znacenje (prema sifrarniku HZZO) ZENSKA NEPLODNOST. 
Ma nas zdravstveni sustav je jos uvijek u mnogocemu neprilagođen... (bilo bi dobro kad bi to bio jedini problem).

----------


## rvukovi2

muževi nekom (ne) logikom nisu oslobođeni participacije  :Mad:

----------


## ZO

ja sam bila uporna kod ginića za sve uputnice i kod muža i njegovog dr opće prakse - nema šanse da mi upiše nešto drugo osim te šifre, čak je dr u početku mužu pisao neku drugu šifru, ali sam ja inzistirala da barem ispod upiše N97, a onda sam davila sestre za oslobođenje od participacije 97, nosila sam uvjek onaj njihov šifrarnik sa sobom i prstom pokazivala što je što...u jednoj bolnici me čak sestra pitala da li mi je muž trudan, onda sam joj ja pokazivala da se prevarila i da je šifra N98 za trudnice, a da moj muž s obzirom da liječimo neplodnost ima pravo na N97 - nije rekla više ni riječi....

----------


## annabell

Hm... nije mi na kraju jasno dali se za Ovitrelle može dobiti povrat novaca?
Gdje ste vi kupovale Ovitrelle? Mora li se naručivati?
Treba tražiti račun na ime?

I još nešto.
Za sve pretrage za koje imamo uputnice sa N97, ne placamo participaciju ali kad idemo u IVF postupak onda je sifra Z31 (za bolbnicko lijecenje, betu i dr.) Dali se tu placa participacija?

----------


## elena

> Hm... nije mi na kraju jasno dali se za Ovitrelle može dobiti povrat novaca?
> Gdje ste vi kupovale Ovitrelle? Mora li se naručivati?
> Treba tražiti račun na ime?
> 
> I još nešto.
> Za sve pretrage za koje imamo uputnice sa N97, ne placamo participaciju ali kad idemo u IVF postupak onda je sifra Z31 (za bolbnicko lijecenje, betu i dr.) Dali se tu placa participacija?


Za ovitrelle možeš tražiti povrat novaca od HZZO u slučaju da si išla u drž. kliniku, bolnice su dužne pacijentima osigurati štopericu tako da bi onda hzzo tražio povrat novca od bolnice ti trebala osigurati ustanova u kojoj se liječiš. Tako je bilo u mom slučaju s tim da sam ja tražila povrat novaca i za gonale jer ih nije bilo na tržištu pa mi ih gin. nije mogao nabaviti, a štopericu sam kupila jer je bolnica imala samo Choragon-koji si ne mogu sama dati pa sam si kupila Ovitrelle.
Za privatne klinike mislim da povrata nema, ali možeš račun priložiti poreznoj prijavi kao oslobođenje od poreza tako da u svakom slučaju zatraži račun na ime. Ne znam jesi iz ZG, ako jesi imaš za kupiti u ljekarni Filipović u Zagorskoj, kraj bolnice SD, onda Lj. Dugi dol kraj VV-a u ljek. u ulici Pokornoga itd

Vezno na šifre bolesti u postupak možeš ići i sa šifrom N97 ( ja išla) -to je šifra bolesti, a uz to je i 97 kao šifra za oslobađanje od participacije. Ne znam da li se na šifru bolesti Z31 može upisati šifra oslobođenja participacije 97, ali po meni bi moralo moći ( jer je to šifra za oslobođenje part. za slučaj neplodn. tj. planiranja obitelji).

Sretno u svakom slučaju!

----------


## annabell

Hvala ti *elena*. Nisam iz ZG ali za naći ljekarne nije problem, ionako sam stalno tamo. 
Meni su u MPO klinici (da, državnoj!) i u ambulanti kod prim. gin. rekli da se Ovitrelle kupuje ali nitko mi ne spominje povrat novca!   :Mad:  (niti ikakav Choragon :/ )

Vidim da su cure koje su imale problema s nabavkom Gonala morale od ambulante prim.gin. traziti neku izjavu da oni (ambulanta) nisu bili u mogucnosti nabaviti lijek i da tek s tim mogu traziti povrat novca. Vrijedi li to i za Ovitrelle?
Šifra Z31 je bas za postupak IVF. Stvarno nema smisla da se na to placa participacija kad na sve pripremne pretrage idu na N97! Inace, dobila sam odmah i uputnicu za vađenje bete sa sifrom Z31.
Uh, nadam se da ce se netko javiti sa friskim iskustvom u vezi ovoga.
 :Love:

----------


## martinaP

Sigurno već negdje piše, ali nemam sad vremena tražiti.

Ako žene kupuju Gonale i Decapeptyl, priznaje li ih Porezna uprava kao olakšicu u poreznoj prijavi?

----------


## uporna

Priznaju naravno ja baš čekam da vidim koliko će mi vratiti jer sam natukla preko 12.000 prošle godine na ljekove i doktore.

----------


## martinaP

Hvala   :Love:

----------


## vesnare

Ajde pomoć molim vas oko ova tri besplatna postupka -
naime, prvi postupak mi je bio u petrovoj, gdje mi je postupak bio besplatan, ali sam injekcije kupila sama (metrodin) i ostalo, a postupak mi je bio besplatan jer sam imala participaciju.

druga dva postupka na petrovoj isto besplatna i besplatni gonali.

Imam li ja pravo na još jedan set injekcija, budući sam prvi put kupovala?

Zvala sam L. i trebam ovaj mj. na dogovor i bojim se da će on inzistirati na stimulaciji pa da se unaprijed pripremim.

----------


## annabell

*vesnare*, ja sam zasad bila u samo jednom postupku i to s Gonalima koje mi je narucivala prim. gin. u ambulanti. Tamo sam morala potpisati neki papir na kojem pise da PRVI PUT uzimam ljekove i idem u postupak. Pretpostavljam da za svaki slijedeci put to isto treba potpisati. E sad ako si ti potpisala tako nesto 3 puta, onda si "ispucala" sve ali ako si prvi put kupovala lijekove znaci da nisi nista potpisivala, po meni to znaci da imas pravo na treci  put. To je neka moja logika ali ne znam za 100%. Nema stete ako pitas.

Cure, mene zanima 
-na koju adresu i u kojoj formi ste pisale dopis na HZZO za povrat novca za Ovitrelle
-moze li se traziti povta novca za Utrogestan ako ga kupis (razlog zasto sam ga ja kupila je taj da mi je istekao datum na uputnici od prim. dr. koji je navodno samo 15 dana   :Mad:  )?

Hvala unaprijed na odgovorima.

----------


## annabell

"povta"="povrat"   :Embarassed:

----------


## dijanaa

cure, bila sam u bolnici 5 dana radi mucnina i blage hiperstimulacije.
kad sam dobila otpusno pismo, mislila sam da cu morati nesto platiti boravak u bolnici , ali nisu mi nista naplatili.
jesu li trudnice oslobođene tog placanja?

----------


## curka

Izgubila sam se u hrpi vaših informacija, pa ću vas moliti za jednostavan odgovor na moje pitanje:
Naime u 10 mj. idemo na ICSI postupak u Petrovu 1. put i imam manje od 38 god. , imam dopunsko, trebam li što plaćati i ako da koliko novčića pripremiti (cca ) ????

Hvala

----------


## marija maša

Ja sam u 6 mj bila u privatnoj klinici na IVF i normalno sama kupila lijekove.Danas sam išla u hzzo i pitala doktoricu dali mogu dobiti povrat novca iako idem privano.Rekla mi je da je ne zanima di ja idem i da povrat trebam dobiti i da moj ginekolog meni MORA naručiti lijekove .Ako ne naruči a ja sama kupim onda će njega pitati u čemu je problem.Jer kada naručuje sve za ambulantu tako treba i ljekove za nas.Sad ću viditi što će biti od svega toga.

----------


## Gosparka

Imam i ja jedno pitanje, pošto je djelatnik u područnom HZZO na g/o pa možda koja od vas zna odgovor.
Naime, do sad sam imala dva postupka u Petrovoj, u prvom postupku sam lijekove dobila normalno od klinike, u drugom sam dobila 30 kom od primarnog ginekologa. Međutim, u toku postupka sam premašila taj broj od 30 (ukupno 46), što znači da mi je ostatak trebala dati klinika. Čak mi je i moja primarna ginekologica pokazala dopis HZZO u kojem lijepo piše da primarni ginekolog daje max. 30 lijekova, a ukoliko se mora primiti iznad toga lijekove snosi klinika. Međutim meni je u klinici rečeno da oni već odavno nemaju nikakvih lijekova te da ih moram sama kupiti. A ukoliko budem tražila i da mi tih +16 da također prim.ginek. time gubim pravo, u mom slučaju, na treći besplatni postupak tj. ne kontaju mi ga kao isti, već kao novi postupak  :? Pošto sam tad bila u postupku i nisam htjela razbijati glavu, nego hajde i sam kupi lijekove..razmišljanje..bolje platiti tih 16 komada nego izgubiti sutra 30 za novi postupak...sad me interesira mogu li tražiti povrat novca od HZZO za tih +16 ili bih time stvarno izgubila pravo na treći besplatni postupak?
I uopće jedno čak mislim bitno pitanje: kako se mogu nazvati besplatni postupci, ako nije sve besplatno u ta tri pokušaja?? Znači, ja koja svaki put idem preko 30 kom moram sama kupovati lijekove čim premašim tu brojku. Ne bih voljela da sad ispadne ono i ovo, da njorgam zato što plaćam, ali ako nam daju nešto neka onda tako i bude. Za svoje dijete bi dala sve, ali hoću da znam što me sljeduje, a što ne!
Pusa svima   :Kiss:

----------


## ana39

gosparka neznam ti odgovor ali se javljam jer imam drugo pitanje...ja imam skoro 40 god...idem na prvi IVF u 10/08 u Petrovu...znam da sama financiram lijekove i postupak...trebam li uopće od primar.ginekologa čekati da mi nabavi lijekove ili ih kupujem sama u apoteci i da li se osim lijekova plaća postupak, koliko to sve košta
hvala za odgovor ako netko zna osnovno

----------


## storiatriste

*Help!*
Pokušavala sam čitat ovaj topic od početka, pa iz sredine, pa s kraja i opet nisam shvatila ono što mene zanima. Dakle, idemo na ivf u prag, u privatnu kliniku, a pripremu odrađujem u privatnika u RH i tu sam kupila i lijekove (gonal f i cetrotide). *Mogu li račun za lijekove priložit uz poreznu prijavu s obzirom na to da nema poreza na lijekove? A ako taj račun pošaljem HZZO-u hoću li se osramotit?   *

----------


## Tia

osobni odbitak se može uvećati ukoliko ljekovi odgovaraju ovim uvjetima:



> - registrirani u Republici Hrvatskoj i propisani na recept te se ne mogu kupiti bez recepta,
> - propisani na recept i kupljeni u Republici Hrvatskoj, a koji nisu registrirani u Republici Hrvatskoj i ne mogu se kupiti bez recepta


potreban je račun izdan na ime.

Za HZZO nemam pojma

----------


## storiatriste

Hvala Tia   :Kiss:

----------


## marija maša

Bez obzira gdje idete na ivf imate pravo 3 puta dobiti besplatne ljekove.Ja nisam znala i prvi put sam kupila.Danas sam dobila 30 gonala preko hzzo i sad mi se to računa kao 1 ivf a u međuvremenu sam predala molbu za povrat srestava.Ako dobijem povrat računat će se ko drugi pokušaj.Ja sam se sad upisala kod gin koji mi može naručiti ljekove sve je bilo sređeno za 10 dana.Bez problema se možete upisti kod gin u sklopu hzzoa  i ići na ivf gdje vama paše.Pozdrav svima!

----------


## RuzicaSB

> Bez obzira gdje idete na ivf imate pravo 3 puta dobiti besplatne ljekove.


Bilo bi super da je tako ali mislim da nije nazalost.Pravo na 3 besplatna postupka tj. lijekove za stimulirani IVF imamo samo ako idemo u *ugovorne zdravstvene ustanove* iliti drzavne klinike.Nisam sigurna da li priznaju ista ako se ide u inozemstvo radi postupka koji kod nas nije moguce napraviti ali nije zgoreg pitati, pokusati.*Storiatriste* sretno!  :Heart:

----------


## marija maša

Kako nije moguće kad sam ja dobila dr. u hzzo mi je rekla da je ne zanima di idem a idem u polikliniku Vili koja je privatna.Samo treba biti upisan kod gin u sklopu hzzo a ona mi je i rekla kod kojeg se mogu upisati.Kad sam primala ljekove potpisala sam 2 papira i na jedan dodatni upisala u koju kliniku idem i kod kojeg dr.Ja sam normalno upisala polik.Vili znači da imamo pravo.

----------


## thaia28

danas me iznenadilo pozitivno rješenje HZZO-a za povrat sredstava (morala sam sama nadokupiti lijekove, pofalilo u tijeku postupka) i to samo nepuna tri tjedna od podnošenja zahtjeva  :shock:  valjda su se dobro odmorili na go pa rade punom parom   :Grin:

----------


## rikikiki

> danas me iznenadilo pozitivno rješenje HZZO-a za povrat sredstava (morala sam sama nadokupiti lijekove, pofalilo u tijeku postupka) i to samo nepuna tri tjedna od podnošenja zahtjeva  :shock:  valjda su se dobro odmorili na go pa rade punom parom


Nadam se da ti taj povrat nisu računali kao još jedan iskorišteni postupak. Koliko si dobila ampula od ginekologa?

----------


## thaia28

ne ulazi mi u drugi postupak, morala sam nadokupiti samo 3 ampule Menopura (znači cca 400tinjak kuna) i tako su mi naveli u rješenju, da primarni gin. u tako kratkom roku nije mogao naručiti te tri dodatne ampule koje su mi trebale. To sve ulazi u prvi postupak..   :Kiss:

----------


## rikikiki

Onda je sve OK!   :Smile:

----------


## Laki

U studenom najvjerojatnije krećem na 1. IVF na SD! Zanima me da li će mi dr. nakon što mi odredi terapiju za stimulaciju, jednostavno dati u bolnici potrebne lijekove ili kako to ide? Zbunjena  :?  :?  :?

----------


## elena

> U studenom najvjerojatnije krećem na 1. IVF na SD! Zanima me da li će mi dr. nakon što mi odredi terapiju za stimulaciju, jednostavno dati u bolnici potrebne lijekove ili kako to ide? Zbunjena  :?  :?  :?


Nakon što ti dr. odredi terapiju, ti ideš s tim kod svog soc. ginekologa i on ti je dužan naručiti te lijekove- Gonal/Menopur (do 30kom.), ako si slučajno preko te količine to ti treba bolnica nabaviti.
Na lijekove preko HZZO imaš pravo 3x do 38g. života po sadašnjem zakonu (tako da ako ne ideš na punu stimulaciju 20-30 gonala ne isplati ti se tražiti preko HZZO-a, tipa ako trebaš 2-3-4 to si možeš i sama kupiti).
Kada dođu lijekovi čuješ se s doktorom da potvrdiš kad krećete sa postupkom.
Ako što nije jasno slobodno pitaj!

----------


## Suzanaab

Evo i mene s pitanjima; uskoro idem na moj 2. ICSI u provatnu kliniku u koju sam išla i na prvi ICSI. Sve rečune za lijekove i postupak čuvam i ako sam dobro shvatila vaše postove ja te račune koji su na moje ime trebam priložiti poreznoj prijavi a ne ići tražiti povrat u hzzo?! Jesam li ja to dobro shvatila? Moje drugo pitanje je do kojeg iznosa mogu priložiti račune i koliko ću dobiti povrata? I treće pitanje je s obzirom da sam već prešla17.000,- kn mogu li iduće račune tražiti na ime supruga pa da ih on priloži svojoj poreznoj prijavi? E i što ako se ja nakon ova dva pokušaja u privatnoj klinici odlučim ići u državne ustanove s obzirom da još nisam  prešla 36 godina. hoće li mi to biti neki problem što sam prvo išla u privatnu kliniku? :?  :?

----------


## katica

Molila bi za pomoć oko recepta preko soc. ginekologa. 06.10.08 imala sam laparaskopsku operaciju vanmaternične trudnoće, druga beba koja se smjestila u maternici je dobro i ima 9+5 tjedana.Kako mi je nalaz antikardiolipinskih antitijela mjeren 21.12.2006. bio povišen i iznosio 12 U/ml,
(dozvoljeno do 10)  nakon operacije (kojeg sam koristila do tog momenta) prepisao injekcije Clivarin a 1750 i.j.s.c. kojeg trebam koristiti do daljnjega.
Slijedeca kontrola mi je za 3 tj. (od danas sigurno još 21 injekciju po 130 kn/kom). Nakon izlaska iz bolnice kako mi soc.ginekolog nije mogao dati injekcije jer su mu na socijalnom rekli da lijek ide na teret socijalnog kao mjera predostrožnosti nakon operacije radi spriječavanja tromboze, a ne radi regulacije antikardiolipinskih antitijela. Kako sam mislila da će mi kod jučerašnje kontrole dr u bolnici prekinuti terapiju Clivarinom kupila sam na svoje ime 10 injekcija. No kako mi je dr rekao da do daljnjega koristim tu terapiju, i ljutio se da kako nakon  operacije mioma, dva spontana, pustih IVF-ova,vanmaternične trudnoće, povišenog šećera imam pravo na taj lijek možete li mi reći postoji li neki način da odmah dobijem soc.recept ili da platim lijek a da mi HZZO refundira sredstva. Kod soc.ginekologa mi je bio otac (ja mirujem), dr i sestra koji su  inače super
i izlaze mi u susret, zvali su soc., pa onda neku dr koja radi u nekoj komisiji koja odlučuje što se može refundirati koja je rekla da taj lijek ide na teret soc. samo ako se radi o preventivi tromboze i da se lijek koristi 5-7 dana. Od besplatnih pokušaja IVF i lijekova iskoristila sam samo 1 put.Eto ja na dugo i široko, ako ko ima ideju kako da me upiti i što da radim?
Katica

----------


## wendy

Bok cure,
ovako čitam vas več duže vrijeme ali se nisam do sada logirala.
Imam veliki problem po pitanju nabavke lijekova za stimulaciju.
Naime krenula sam u postupak IVF i to u privatnoj poliklinici pa me zanima meni je rečeno da imam prava na ljekove preko HZZo-a tj., da sa popisom lijekova koji mi rebaju za postupakjavim svojoj ginekologici te da
mi ona treba dati recepte za gonal F i utrogestan.
No međutim umjesto toga uslijedio je jako bezobrazan odgovor moje ginekologice da ona ima pravo samo na dva slučaja mjesečno što se tiče ljekova a i da ja nemam nikakvo pravo na ljekove s obbzirom da idem privatno.
Doživjla sam veliki šok pogotovo kad mi je sa tog popisa na kraju napisala recept za utrogestane ali za gonale ne.
A ako ona več kao "nebi" smjela davat ljekove s obzirom što idem u privatnu polikliniku kako mi je mogla onda dati utrogestan??

Molim Vas pomozite!!

----------


## wendy

I još bih samo dodala idem na postupak u poliklinici Vili..

----------


## Dodirko

Ne možeš dobiti ljekove na teret HZZO-a ako ideš privatno.
Utrogestan možeš dobiti jer se može koristiti i ako nisi u postupku.

Pravila su takva.

----------


## wendy

Dodirko znam da ako idem privatno bih trebala platiti ljekove ali
marija maša ide isto u privatnu polikliniku i dobila je od HZZO-a povrat novaca.
Neznam što se tiče tih ljekova za stimulaciju smatram da bez obzira dali idem privatno ili preko neke zdravstvene ustanove bi mi zdravstvo trebalo pokriti troškove, pa za ime Boga za što ja plačam zdravstveno ako nemogu dobiti te ljekove.
Nadam se da ču sutra nešto riješiti na HZZO-u, ako riješim javim.

----------


## mala2

ako ideš privatno neka ti napiše maksimalni broj gonala(30) i odi kod svog ginekologa. dalje je njegov posao.dobit ćeš ljekove za dva do tri dana te ih preuzimaš.  :Love:

----------


## wendy

Hvala na odgovoru, a evo sada šta sam uspijela riješiti.
Nazvala sam svoju doktoricu (ginekologicu) da vidim da li se raspitala 
za ljekove a ona mi je samo hladokrvno odgovorila "ja sam danas popodne i nisam imala vremena nazvat i raspitat se".
Na moje pitanje ako se sutra ujutro raspita i dobi pozitivno riješenje, kad ja mogu dobiti ljekove ona mi je odgovorila da prvo treba  ispisat izjavu a onda kroz mjesec dana kad dobi odgovor bi mogla dobiti i recept.
Ja sam rekla dobro a ako bih ja kupila ljekove dali ću dobiti povrat novaca rekla mi je da ih ja nemogu kupit ( što ja jednostavno nemogu vjerovat da ta žena nije upučena za takve stvari) jer naravno možeš ih kupit i potrošit 5000kn samo tak.
Drugim riječima katastrofa.
Imam samo jednu sreću što se raspitujem na sve strane i da bi stvar bila bolja nitko nemože vjerovat da mi doktorica neda recept.
Drage moje "suborke" s obzirom da ja ne odustajem i da se nedam, javim vam u svakom slučaju novosti jer moram sa gonalima krenuti za 14 dana i ako ima koja caka javim...

Do tada lijep pozdrav!!!

----------


## annabell

Wendy, moraš biti uporna i boriti se za svoje. Ja sam više puta na svojem putu do bebica morala uvjeravati neke službenike, sestre i sl. u to da sam u pravu, sama proučavati Zakon i donositi kopirane članke i slično.
Preporučam ti i da nazoveš HZZO (imaju neku centralu u ZG za informacije i jedna ljubazna žena tumači sve članke njihovih pravilnika), pogledaj broj na njihovoj web stranici.
To što su nam prim.ginekolozi needucirani i na žalost ponekad i bezobrazni, to bi nas samo trebalo ponukati da odemo od njih i da na kraju takvi završe bez pacijenata (od kojih žive!). 
Zato se ne daj i zovi svaki dan i ne odustaj. Iz svojeg iskustva ti to preporučam.   :Love:

----------


## wendy

Evo rekla sam da ču se javiti sa novostima pa krenimo:

Nazvala danas svoju doktoricu i ona mi je rekla da mi neće izdati recept jer sam išla kod privatnika. Ja sam joj rekla da sutra dolazim kod nje i da mi napiše izjavu da mi neće izdati recept pa čemo vidjeti.

S druge strane su mi javili da ako mi recept izda liječnik opće prakse onda mi nije dužna izdati recept, ali ako recept preporuči specijalist i još između ostalog privatnik moja ginekologica mi ga MORA izdati.

Pa ja vam tako krečem u borbu za svoja (naša) prava pa čemo vidjeti.

Evo ja u petak krečem sa suprefactom a onda deset dana poslije i sa gonalima, samo se nadam da ču riješiti ovu situaciju do tada.

Dajte ako ima koja da zna ako si ja sama kupim gonale dali mogu tražiti povrat novca od HZZO-a??  

Evo toliko od mene za sada javim se sa novostima uskoro!!!  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## curka

Naš prvi stimulirani ICSI nije uspio   :Crying or Very sad:  , 19-og idemo u Petrovu pa ćemo se upisati za slijedeći ( i vjerojatno opet čekati godinu dana)...
U glavi mi se vrti ideja da u međuvremenu pokušamo prirodni IVF ( on se ne plaća u Petrovoj ?? ) . No što onda kad moj soc. ginić naručuje ljekove za 2. stimulirani - upisuje da je to 2. put ili 3. ?? 
Nadam se da ste razumjeli pitanje - *prirodni IVF se ne plaća ili se i ne broji ?*  Ako sam dobro shvatila imam pravo na 3 stimulirana, bez obzira koliko je prirodnih između ( a oni se ne plaćaju )  :?  :?

----------


## rikikiki

> Nadam se da ste razumjeli pitanje - *prirodni IVF se ne plaća ili se i ne broji ?*  Ako sam dobro shvatila imam pravo na 3 stimulirana, bez obzira koliko je prirodnih između ( a oni se ne plaćaju )  :?  :?


Ti imaš pravo na besplatne lijekove 3 puta do 38. godine i na besplatni neograničen broj postupaka koji se ne plaćaju - bilo da su stimulirani, bilo da su prirodni, bilo da su AIH ....

----------


## curka

Hvala   :Heart:   :Kiss:   - baš si me usrećila ( s prirodnjacima )  :D  :D 
Zapisujem se na listu za stimulirani, a u međuvremenu ću iskušati i koji prirodnjak ... Valjda će nešto upaliti   :Wink:  

Je li moguće npr. da ja sama nadokupim gonala ( jer mi ih je nešto ostalo ) pa nemoram čekat za stimulirani godinu dana ?

----------


## Natica

Drage moje cure, sta vise citam, to sam vise zbunjena. Ja sam bila na dvije stimulirane oplodnje i jednoj prirodnoj. Za drugu stimuliranu mi je moj primarni ginekolog nabavio Menopur i to kroz par dana. Na vv mi je receno da ukoliko mi bude trebalo vise, onda to ide na njihov trosak (nikako ne placam, niti nabavljam sama), a ukoliko ih sve ne potrosim, ostatak vracam svom ginekologu. Znaci, ne ostaju kod mene za neki slijedeci postupak, niti ih mogu dati vv (kao sto sam zeljela)! To je prvo, drugo, prirodni postupak sam kompletno sama platila (takodjer na vv). Donijela sam uputnicu koja (kako sam bar ja to shvatila) pokriva troskove pregleda, ali injekcije i postupak sam platila (cca 3.000 kn). Prosle godine sam bila na prvoj stimuliranoj i sama kupila suprefact sprej i taj racun prilozila za povrat poreza. Racun su mi odbili i rekli da to ne ulazi za povrat poreza?! Jesam li taj racun trebala odnijeti na HZZO i traziti od njih povrat sredstava? Nekako mi se cini da svaka klinika i svaki primarni ginekolog ima neko svoje pravilo!? Totalno sam izblesirana. Pocet cu citati Zakone i nadati se da cu ih razumjeti, ili pocet "hodocastit" po HZZO-u. Takodjer je problem i bolovanja. Negdje sam procitala da za vrijeme postupka imamo pravo na 100% bolovanja, a moja doktorica kaze da od toga nema nista i uvijek je problem dana koliko imam pravo, bez da idem na komisiju... Kao da nam i ovako vec sve skupa nije dovoljno komplicirano i skupo!!!

----------


## uporna

> Drage moje cure, sta vise citam, to sam vise zbunjena. Ja sam bila na dvije stimulirane oplodnje i jednoj prirodnoj. Za drugu stimuliranu mi je moj primarni ginekolog nabavio Menopur i to kroz par dana. Na vv mi je receno da ukoliko mi bude trebalo vise, onda to ide na njihov trosak (nikako ne placam, niti nabavljam sama), a ukoliko ih sve ne potrosim, ostatak vracam svom ginekologu. Znaci, ne ostaju kod mene za neki slijedeci postupak, niti ih mogu dati vv (kao sto sam zeljela)! To je prvo, drugo, prirodni postupak sam kompletno sama platila (takodjer na vv). Donijela sam uputnicu koja (kako sam bar ja to shvatila) pokriva troskove pregleda, ali injekcije i postupak sam platila (cca 3.000 kn). Prosle godine sam bila na prvoj stimuliranoj i sama kupila suprefact sprej i taj racun prilozila za povrat poreza. Racun su mi odbili i rekli da to ne ulazi za povrat poreza?! Jesam li taj racun trebala odnijeti na HZZO i traziti od njih povrat sredstava? Nekako mi se cini da svaka klinika i svaki primarni ginekolog ima neko svoje pravilo!? Totalno sam izblesirana. Pocet cu citati Zakone i nadati se da cu ih razumjeti, ili pocet "hodocastit" po HZZO-u. Takodjer je problem i bolovanja. Negdje sam procitala da za vrijeme postupka imamo pravo na 100% bolovanja, a moja doktorica kaze da od toga nema nista i uvijek je problem dana koliko imam pravo, bez da idem na komisiju... Kao da nam i ovako vec sve skupa nije dovoljno komplicirano i skupo!!!


Natica, ja ću se osvrnut na dio računa za koji si tražila povrat poreza jer je to muka koju trenutno mučim i ja. Naime, uz original računa treba priložiti i original recepta (privatni recept) koji ti ispisati može i treba doktor na VV-u ili socijalni doktor temeljem povijesti bolesti mpo-ovca.
E sad ja sam naknadno donjela recepte i čekam konkretno što će sad smisliti jer kao samo to je bilo sporno.
Inače žena je na poreznoj uredno rekla da je njoj žao da se ljudi ne žale na rješenja o odbijanju jer svaka žalba (a ako bi ih bilo više) doprinjela bi i mijenjanju zakona na način da se preciznije definira što i kako jer ovako napisan može se tumačiti kako kome paše.

----------


## mala2

evo da se i ja javim na ovu temu. radim u poreznoj upravi ali druga vrsta poslova! ove godine ću priložiti račune koje sam potrošila za stim.icsi u ivf pol. kad počnu obrade prijava, tada mi se možete javiti na pp pa ću ja pitati svoje kolegice što se priznaje a što ne.  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## lberc

Ja sam u stimuliranom postupku bila na bolovanju od prvog dana pikanja menopurima pa sve do vađenja bete,sve skupa mjesec dana.Dr mi je pisala šifru bolovanja komplikacije u trudnoći,ne sjećam se više točno šifre,mislim da je N31 i to sam dobila 100% plačeno.Samo nisam sigurna do kojeg prosjeka plaće to ide. I,da morala sam na komisiju nakon dva tjedna.

----------


## tikica_69

Pitanjce:

jel za priznavanje dopunskog dovoljan ugovor il treba bas imat karticu...jerbo se na te kartice ceka poprilicno  :shock:

----------


## taca70

Tikica, ja sam ugovor i karticu dobila zajedno postom a prije toga sam uplatila osig. po uputama sa stranice od HZZO-a i ta potvrda uplate mi je vazila kao kartica.

----------


## ZO

ja sam sad na friško uzela dopunsko i svagdje su me tražili uplatnicu za siječanj dok još nisam imala karticu..

----------


## ZO

da, ali htjedoh reći da mi je i kartica dosta brzo stigla..ostala sam iznenađena

----------


## tikica_69

Da, cim uplatim polica vrijedi i stize za 15 dana. Tako mi je upravo rekla teta na onom besplatnom telefonu.

----------


## tinaka

Meni je kartica stigla prije uplatnice, očito sam imala sreće (aj bar negdje)   :Grin:

----------


## BHany

polica osiguranja mi stigla 4. dan, uplatnice 6., a kartica 7. dan

i baš sam išla kod dr. u međuvremenu...sve sam obavljala s policom...s nje bi prepisivali nekakav broj...

da, možda je bitan podatak da nisam iz Zagreba pa su manje gužve kod nas

----------


## thaia28

ja sam poslala ponudu poštom (obzirom da su velike gužve na šalterima hzzo-a) i za kakvih pet dana su stigle uplatnice. Kartica opet nekih pet dana kasnije, a ugovor nisam dobila  :?

----------


## amyx

Pošto sam ja u Zaprešići, tu je u svim ustanovama manja gužva pa tako i u HZZO-u. Onaj papir s ponudom sam predala na šalteru i odmah dobila policu i rekli su mi da mi to vrijedi dok ne dobijem karticu. To sam predala 16.01. a jučer sam dobila uplatnice. Kartice još nema

----------


## ZO

sad kad vidim cijene postupaka mislim da mi sa ovog pdf-a nemamo što tražiti u bolnici ako nemamo dopunsko ili jako debeo novčanik, cifre su ogromne....ja naravno imam dopunsko   :Grin:

----------


## Denny

MM je jučer vadio psa i free psa (ili tako nešto, nalaz mi je kući). Iznos: uputnica 15 kn + u bolnici 54 kn. To je svaki hormon 27 kn ili? Pitam se koliko bi ga koštalo - na sljedećoj uputnici je sedam hormona, pa brisevi uretre, urinokultura, spermokultura... Naravno, u pon. trčim na HZZO po policu. A mislili smo da mu neće trebati.
Žalosno na što su nas natjerali, a čovjek je obrtnik i svaki mj. uredno plaća 1800 kn za doprinose...  :Mad:

----------


## ksena28

cure, možete li mi pomoći. naime, radim inače jako, jako stresan posao, a uz sve to imam velikih problema na poslu sa šefom koji ne gleda blagonaklono na kašnjenja i sl. osim toga, kriza je i kod nas, pa se otpušta, traži se svaki i najbenigniji razlog za to, s tim da moj šef zna za MPO i čini sve da odem, odnosno mobbingira me žešće!

sad sam na početku AIH-a i mislila sam pitat ginića da mi odmah otvori bolovanje, barem da ne dobijem otkaz dok ne završim (jer ako ostanem trudna, šta onda???). jel to moguće HZZOu opravdat?

----------


## tikica_69

*ksena28*, do sada se moglo dobiti bez problema 10 radnih dana na sifru N97 za svaki postupak, a kako je sada od 01.01....eh, valjda ce koja znati bolje

----------


## Denny

* ksena28* otvori bolovanje na šifru N97 - ženska neplodnost i imaš pravo na 14 dana, ali nisam sigurna jesi li zaštićena od otkaza dok si na bolovanju.

----------


## ksena28

radno pravo kaže da nisam, odnosno ne mogu me se riješiti dok sam na bolovanju, ali mi mogu uručiti otkaz koji će biti aktivan s prvim danom povratka na posao.  :Smile:  a šifra N98? jel to još aktivno? to je valjda 21 dan?

----------


## Denny

Šifra N98 je 21 dan, a odnosi se na komplikacije u vezi postupka potpomognute oplodnje. Mislim da je možeš dobiti, ako ti je tvoja dr. opće prakse bude htjela dati. Svakako pokušaj, i AIH se u stvari  potpomognuta oplodnja.

----------


## ksena28

dakle, pišem ovo ljuta ko ris! moj ginić je duša od čovjeka, iskreno sam mu rekla što je u pitanju i napisao mi je mirovanje zbog AIH (bez šifre). no moja dr opće prakse ni čut! ne da i ne da. ne samo to, nego se žena uhvatila derat na mene da od 1.01. oni (dr OP) ne daju bolovanja na račun ginekoloških problema. onda da sebi to potvrdi zove nekog svog kolegu koji je uvjerava da nije tako, a ona "ne i ne, ja sam tako shvatila". na kraju se izvikala na mene, izprevrtala mi očima i poslala me kući sa bez ičega!   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  

mijenjam doktora pod hitno!

----------


## ZO

jednostavno odi kod drugog dr, javi se tamo, kartone neka rješavaju sami, a ti objasni svoj problem, pokaži papire i vjerujem da će ti dati bolovanje...svatko od njih to može bez ikakvih problema...

----------


## uporna

> dakle, pišem ovo ljuta ko ris! moj ginić je duša od čovjeka, iskreno sam mu rekla što je u pitanju i napisao mi je mirovanje zbog AIH (bez šifre). no moja dr opće prakse ni čut! ne da i ne da. ne samo to, nego se žena uhvatila derat na mene da od 1.01. oni (dr OP) ne daju bolovanja na račun ginekoloških problema. onda da sebi to potvrdi zove nekog svog kolegu koji je uvjerava da nije tako, a ona "ne i ne, ja sam tako shvatila". na kraju se izvikala na mene, izprevrtala mi očima i poslala me kući sa bez ičega!     
> 
> mijenjam doktora pod hitno!


Doktorica ti je malo pobrkala lončiće. Naravno da ti ona piše bolovanje na osnovu nalaza od ginekologa. Pa meni uredno za komplikacije u trudnoći piše doznake doktorica OP. Ili možda komplikacije nisu ginekološki problem  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tinaka

Ksena, tu doktoricu više ne trebaš nikad vidjeti, samo odeš kod drugog doktora i veliš da želiš kod njega otvoriti karton, dalje sve oni kroz kompjutor rješavaju. Tako sam ja promijenila ginekologa!   :Smile:

----------


## Denny

I ja isto.

----------


## pčelica2009

Provjereno kod liječničkog povjerenstva u HZZO-u;šifra N98 vrijedi od dana transfera do bete-i to je za zaposlene žene 100%bolovanje na teret HZZO-a.Ostalo liječenje je pod šifrom N97.Jučer je moja doktorica o.p. koja mi je by the way i tetka-ukucala u računalo uputnicu za vađenje krvi(potrebiti hormoni)i automatski je izbacilo da se ne plaća participacija za tu šifru.No međutim pametna medicinska sestra u labosu pita na sav glas:Imate li dopunsko?I sad se ti objašnjavaj s njom pred hrpom ljudi.Inače sam još prošle godine imala okršaj sa Sl.Brodskim HZZO-m i bila uporna dok nisam dobila sav novac nazad za bolovanje a oni dobili po nosu iz ZG jer mi je službenica rekla :da nisam ja jedina i da nije ona glupa pa ne zna da nisam ja trudna kad idem na ivf.Samo sam joj rekla da njezine riječi faksiram u Zg i da se još čujemo.Tako je i bilo.Čule smo se kada je nazvala da kaže da mi je sav novac poslan.
sorry na dugačkom postu ali mislim da nam sva prava još nisu točno definirana pa prolaze tek kada poludiš i tjeraš do kraja.Uz sve probleme i teška stanja, moramo se natezati sa glupostima.  :Sad:

----------


## pčelica2009

Još sam zaboravila reći da je najbolje čuvati sve račune lijekova, injekcija,i sl. i to da vam piše na vaše ime(pogotovo za one koji su izgubili pravo na besplatno) i uredno ih prilažite uz poreznu prijavu.Ja sam već dvije godine dobila povrat. :D

----------


## pirica

*pčelica* pročitaj ovu temu
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=69555
više nismo oslobođene plaćanja participacije

----------


## pčelica2009

:Evil or Very Mad:  Pročitala sam.Valjda nam neće oduzeti i pravo na komplikacije-N98.Jedino ako će gosp.ministar zdravstva sam pregledati da li je implatacija uspjela već drugi dan ET.

----------


## Kaća

> pa, pošto sam nova, ne samo na ovom forumu nego i u ovoj temi, možete li mi pomoći.... naime, is Splita sam tako da moram ići u Zagreb na preglede, a krajem godine i na ICSI. Zanima me da li HZZO pokriva moje i MM (ako sam dobro zapamtila iz onog posta) putne troškove? Ako da, koja je procedura?


Snješka je odgovorila da uzme uputnicu od primarnog gin, ovjeri i vrati.

Ja sam iz Sibenika i moj primarni ginekolog mi je rekao da mi ne moze dati putni nalog jer po mjestu stanovanja ja bi trebala biti upućena u Split, a ja sam se odlučila da VV, Zg.

Zanima me imam li pravo po zakonu na putni trošak u ovom slučaju? Hvala na odgovoru.   :Kiss:

----------


## BHany

meni se isto dogodilo kad sam nakon dosta vremena ponovo krenula u postupke, pa sam se iznenadila jer sam, kad sam prije išla, putne naloge dobijala bez problema...

čak sam prije skoro dvije godine i otvorila topic s pitanjima na istu temu 

u međuvremenu sam naučila slijedeće  :Wink:   :/ 

Iz *Pravilnika o pravima, uvjetima i načinu ostvarivanja prava iz obveznog zdravstvenog osiguranja (NN, br. 120/06, 136/06, 56/07, 80/07, 96/07, 45/08 )* koji se primjenjuje od 15. studenog 2006:

*čl. 43.*
Bolničku zdravstvenu zaštitu osigurana osoba ostvaruje u ugovornim bolničkim ustanovama na osnovi izdane uputnice za bolničko liječenje koju osiguranoj osobi izdaje izabrani doktor primarne zdravstvene zaštite ili doktor u službi hitne medicinske pomoći.
Bolničko liječenje osigurana osoba ostvaruje u najbližoj ugovornoj bolničkoj ustanovi prema mjestu prebivališta, odnosno boravka koja ima ugovorenu traženu zdravstvenu zaštitu, odnosno u drugoj ugovornoj bolničkoj ustanovi u slučaju iz članka 49. stavka 3. ovog Pravilnika.
*Ako se osigurana osoba želi liječiti u drugoj ugovornoj bolničkoj ustanovi, a ne u najbližoj koja sa Zavodom ima ugovorenu traženu bolničku zdravstvenu zaštitu i u koju ju je uputio izabrani doktor, može to ostvariti na osnovi izdane uputnice (bez obzira koja je bolnička ustanova naznačena na uputnici), s time da nema pravo na naknadu troškova prijevoza, niti pravo na sanitetski prijevoz na teret sredstava Zavoda.*

 :/

----------


## Kaća

BHany thanks.  :/

----------


## laky

> perkica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pa, pošto sam nova, ne samo na ovom forumu nego i u ovoj temi, možete li mi pomoći.... naime, is Splita sam tako da moram ići u Zagreb na preglede, a krajem godine i na ICSI. Zanima me da li HZZO pokriva moje i MM (ako sam dobro zapamtila iz onog posta) putne troškove? Ako da, koja je procedura?
> 
> 
> Snješka je odgovorila da uzme uputnicu od primarnog gin, ovjeri i vrati.
> 
> Ja sam iz Sibenika i moj primarni ginekolog mi je rekao da mi ne moze dati putni nalog jer po mjestu stanovanja ja bi trebala biti upućena u Split, a ja sam se odlučila da VV, Zg.
> ...


Mora ti dati jer Split nema bolnicu u kojoj mozes raditi bilo koji postupak MPO i imas pravo na troškove

----------


## ksena28

evo update o mojoj dr OP, dakle   :Rolling Eyes:   :/   :Evil or Very Mad:  
otišla danas k njoj  sa svim papirima, radila u srijedu inseminaciju i trebala bih mirovati, dakle treba mi bolovanje.

ali ne! otvara ona meni bolovanje, ali me istodobno šalje na komisiju u ponedjeljak jer "vi imate problema na poslu, ne treba vama bolovanje, vi samo ne želite raditi"

da, imam problema na poslu, zato jer se liječim od neplodnosti!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr mijenjam doktora u ponedjeljak, vraćam se u studentsku polikliniku kod normalnih doktora! nakon što odem na komisiju!

----------


## ZO

ksena, baš sam ljuta   :Evil or Very Mad:  
kao da nju nešto košta tvoje bolovanje   :Evil or Very Mad:  , to je čisto nerazumijevanje, inat... očito ne voli one koji idu na potpomognutu - moja dr kaže da mi se divi na upornosti jer joj sve pričam, pa zna svaki dio toga, od pretraga do svega ostalog, nikada nisam imala problema, otvara bolovanje na koju god šifru želim, do 42 dana može ustvari radit kako hoće iako formalno kao to ne ide tako...

----------


## ksena28

evo taman se vratila s  komisije. tek sad ne razumijem tu moju "doktoricu", komisija mi produžila bolovanje do 21. (bilo do 18.)! bez ikakvih potpitanja ili problema. čak su mi rekle da mi drže fige da uspijem! sad moram zvat hzzo da vidim jel mogu mijenjat dr ako sam kod nje kraće od godinu dana!

----------


## Bab

joj, ksena moja...samo dok sam čitala sve ove tvoje probleme para mi je išla iz ušiju...ta tvoja doktorica je zbilja...ma neću uvrijediti niti jednu životinju uspoređujući je s njom...

ali jaaaaako mi je drago da su ljudi u komisiji normalni i da ti još i oni nisu radili probleme.
sad se riješi ove žene i nađi neku najbolju doktoricu na svijetu.
i pazi i mazi svoju bušu, dobro?!?!?!?  :Heart:  

jedva čekam 17.02 - ja sam se tak ufurala ko da ja čekam ß. hehe

uglavnom   :Kiss:  svima i želim nam svima što manje problema.

----------


## ZO

ksena drago mi je da još ima normalnih ljudi   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## laky

> evo taman se vratila s  komisije. tek sad ne razumijem tu moju "doktoricu", komisija mi produžila bolovanje do 21. (bilo do 18.)! bez ikakvih potpitanja ili problema. čak su mi rekle da mi drže fige da uspijem! sad moram zvat hzzo da vidim jel mogu mijenjat dr ako sam kod nje kraće od godinu dana!


možes ali napišeš razlog

----------


## Tabby

Drage cure!
Čitam vas,ali ne mogu pronaći ništa slično mojoj situaciji,pa vas molim za pomoć ako znate.Najprije se ispričavam ako pišem pod krivu temu,ali nova sam i ne snalazim se još najbolje.
Naime,sljedeći tjedan idem prvi put sa suprugom na Sv.Duh vidjeti koji je razlog što već duže vrijeme ne mogu zatrudnijeti.Dobila sam uputnice za UVZ i gin.pregled te spermiogram.S obzirom da sam nezaposlena i oslobođena sam plaćanja participacije (kartončić) zanima me moramo li nešto platiti po novom Zakonu?Nemam DO,i ne znam trebam li uopće izvaditi tu karticu?Bojim se da kad dođemo da nas ne bi zatekli da moramo nešto platiti.Izuzetno sam uzbuđena,to nam je prvi odlazak u kliniku.
Nadam se da vas nisam ugnjavila i unaprijed vam hvala na odgovorima   :Smile:

----------


## Tabby

Drage cure!
Čitam vas,ali ne mogu pronaći ništa slično mojoj situaciji,pa vas molim za pomoć ako znate.Najprije se ispričavam ako pišem pod krivu temu,ali nova sam i ne snalazim se još najbolje.
Naime,sljedeći tjedan idem prvi put sa suprugom na Sv.Duh vidjeti koji je razlog što već duže vrijeme ne mogu zatrudnijeti.Dobila sam uputnice za UVZ i gin.pregled te spermiogram.S obzirom da sam nezaposlena i oslobođena sam plaćanja participacije (kartončić) zanima me moramo li nešto platiti po novom Zakonu?Nemam DO,i ne znam trebam li uopće izvaditi tu karticu?Bojim se da kad dođemo da nas ne bi zatekli da moramo nešto platiti.Izuzetno sam uzbuđena,to nam je prvi odlazak u kliniku.
Nadam se da vas nisam ugnjavila i unaprijed vam hvala na odgovorima   :Smile:

----------


## pčelica2009

Ja mislim da nište ne plaćaš jer si nezaposlena i oslobođena si plaćanja participacije.Ako griješim-ispravite me.Mislim da se plaća ako si zaposlen a nemaš dopunsko jer koliko sam shvatila više nam ne priznaju "povlastice" pod šifrom N97.

----------


## Tabby

Drage cure!
Čitam vas,ali ne mogu pronaći ništa slično mojoj situaciji,pa vas molim za pomoć ako znate.Najprije se ispričavam ako pišem pod krivu temu,ali nova sam i ne snalazim se još najbolje.
Naime,sljedeći tjedan idem prvi put sa suprugom na Sv.Duh vidjeti koji je razlog što već duže vrijeme ne mogu zatrudnijeti.Dobila sam uputnice za UVZ i gin.pregled te spermiogram.S obzirom da sam nezaposlena i oslobođena sam plaćanja participacije (kartončić) zanima me moramo li nešto platiti po novom Zakonu?Nemam DO,i ne znam trebam li uopće izvaditi tu karticu?Bojim se da kad dođemo da nas ne bi zatekli da moramo nešto platiti.Izuzetno sam uzbuđena,to nam je prvi odlazak u kliniku.
Nadam se da vas nisam ugnjavila i unaprijed vam hvala na odgovorima   :Smile:

----------


## Tabby

Pčelica,hvala na odgovoru   :Kiss:   .
Ako slučajno još netko zna nešto više o tome,molim vas da podijelite sa mnom i hvala vam unaprijed   :Kiss:  .
Ispričavam se moderatorima zbog greške,vidim da sam nešto krivo kliknula i ispalo je nekoliko istih postova   :Embarassed:

----------


## thaia28

Tabby, važno je da imaš kartončić da si oslobođena od participacija sa sobom i sve ok. Ako tvoj suprug nema dopunsko, onda će platiti za spermiogram, mislim da je oko 50 kuna. Za sva pitanja vezana uz postupke možeš nam se javiti i na podforum Potpomognuta na Svetom Duhu. sretno!   :Love:

----------


## Tabby

thaia,hvala ti na odgovoru.Danas sam bila u Jukićevoj i rekli su mi da ne trebam podnositi zahtjev za dopunsko,već da će mi stići kartica na kućnu adresu.To valjda automatski šalju onima koji su oslobođeni participacije.
Eto,saznala sam jednu više pa možda nekome i pomogne   :Smile:

----------


## andrejaaa

evo da i ovdje pitam

Jeste li ikada uzimali bolovanje za cijeli postupak, pri tome mislim od onog prvog UZV pa do bete? 
Zanima me jer danas mi je bio prvi UZV nakon kojeg sam htjela otvoriti bolovanje i dr o.p. mi ga ne želi otvoriti jer nigdje ne piše mirovanje(pa naravno da ne piše kad nismo stigli ni do punkcije, a kamoli transfera). 
Radi se o tome da ja jednostavno ne stignem na posao nakon UZV jer radno vrijeme mi je do 12.30, a ja bih na posao stigla u najboljem slučaju oko 10.30, a dva sata da radim je naravno neizvedivo, isto tako godišnjeg više nemam. 
Rekla sam dr da mi napiše šifru N98, ali ona kaže kako su to komplikacije, a ja nemam komplikacija i nisam u bolnici. 
imate li ikakav savjet, postoji li išta(naravno zakonski) što mogu napraviti da dobijem bolovanje, kojem dr da se uopće obratim?

----------


## uporna

> evo da i ovdje pitam
> 
> Jeste li ikada uzimali bolovanje za cijeli postupak, pri tome mislim od onog prvog UZV pa do bete? 
> Zanima me jer danas mi je bio prvi UZV nakon kojeg sam htjela otvoriti bolovanje i dr o.p. mi ga ne želi otvoriti jer nigdje ne piše mirovanje(pa naravno da ne piše kad nismo stigli ni do punkcije, a kamoli transfera). 
> Radi se o tome da ja jednostavno ne stignem na posao nakon UZV jer radno vrijeme mi je do 12.30, a ja bih na posao stigla u najboljem slučaju oko 10.30, a dva sata da radim je naravno neizvedivo, isto tako godišnjeg više nemam. 
> Rekla sam dr da mi napiše šifru N98, ali ona kaže kako su to komplikacije, a ja nemam komplikacija i nisam u bolnici. 
> imate li ikakav savjet, postoji li išta(naravno zakonski) što mogu napraviti da dobijem bolovanje, kojem dr da se uopće obratim?


N98 su komplikacije u vezi sa postupkom IVF-a. E sad da ti imaš komplikacije vezano za odlaske na UZV i posao - imaš. 
Lijepo ti pitaj doktora op.p. kako da ti izvedeš odlazak na uzv tj. nek ti piše taj dan bolovanje pa opet sljedeći put - i to je neko rješenje jer ti si taj dan definitivno na ultrazvuku koji čekaš cijelo dopodne i defakto ne stigneš na posao - mislim da te za to ne bi smio odbiti.
Da li imaš zakonsko pravo taj dio ne znam - očigledno je stvar dobre volje doktora.

----------


## pčelica2009

Ja sam dobila napismeno od HZZO iz ZG da N98 traje samo od dana transfera do bete i to je 100% bolovanje a N97 je liječenje neplodnosti i mislim da ga možeš koristiti barem 7 dana(naravno nije 100% jer ne uključuje komplikacije).

----------


## ksena28

vidim da problemi s dr OP nisu samo moja briga. kao da nam nije dovoljno teško to što prolazimo, još nam moraju zagorčavat život. i ne razumijem zašto hzzo nije predvidio da neke žene trebaju bolovanje od početka postupka do bete, ipak je to sve jako stresno, važan je psihički mir, a neke od nas to na poslu nemamo, da li zbog njegove specifičnosti ili radnog vremena?!
andrejaa   :Love:

----------


## pčelica2009

Slažem se sa Ksenom ali ja sam osobno razgovarala-telefonski sa glavnim liječnikom povjerenstva ali oni smatraju da dok traju stimulacije nema potrebe za bo.Mene je uvijek tada strah nekih zaraznih bolesti jer radim na takvom mjestu.Jednom su djeca imala gnojni meningitis.

----------


## ksena28

a ti si teta u vrtiću? evo baš o tome pričam!!! baš zbog takvih specifičnosti bi trebalo ako ništa drugo onda osigurati mogućnost ženama da idu na bolovanja

----------


## andrejaaa

Ksena   :Love:  
ja sam isto odgojitelj. do sada sam se u svim postupcima uspjevala nekako pokrivati s godišnjima i smjenama u kojima radim iako je tu bilo manjka sati, odrađivanja i svega i to već svima na poslu lagano ide na živce,međutim otkako sam u jaslicama i moja popodnevna smjena počinje jako rano, a vrtić je zaista udaljen od VV i ne mogu ni od kolegice stalno tražiti promjene smjena. Svima na poslu je lakše ako jednostavno odem na bolovanje. Uz to sve, bolesti i zaraze u kolektivu bolje da ne spominjem, pogotovo u oovo zimsko vrijeme.
A samo kad se sjetim Gonala...mislim , šta da im kažem: "Sjedite vi dječice dok teta skoči da joj neko da pikicu!"

----------


## pčelica2009

Zato sam se i odlučila na 6.mj.-manje bolesti,manje djece jer već počinju sa godišnjim a i za pokrivanje kolegica me više nije briga-nek se za to brine uprava.Za pojedinačne dane kad moram na uzv uzmem dan od go. jer zakonski imate pravo uzimati po jedan dan ako ga najavite 24h ranije.Onda odem na bolovanje jer ako ja ne mislim sama na sebe-nikog drugog svejedno nije briga!

----------


## Denny

Evo još jedne tete. Do sada nisam imala problema jer sam oba AIH radila privatno pa sam uzv naštimavala kako mi paše. Čak sam i AIH jednom imala u 7 navečer a drugi put za vikend.
Međutim, ovaj mj. smo išli na puno pretraga u bolnicu i jedva sam sve uštimala sa poslom pa mi je sve ispao još veći stres. O gripi i virozama da ne pričam. Mislim da ću ipak zamoliti bolovanje i ići na komisiju ako treba, jer ovako nisam ni za posao ni za postupak.

----------


## tikica_69

> Još sam zaboravila reći da je najbolje čuvati sve račune lijekova, injekcija,i sl. i to da vam piše na vaše ime(pogotovo za one koji su izgubili pravo na besplatno) i uredno ih prilažite uz poreznu prijavu.Ja sam već dvije godine dobila povrat. :D


Da li trebam kopirati i slati i povijest bolesti i neku zamolbu za povrat za to ili samo racune.? Oni moraju biti originalni ili mogu fotokopije?

----------


## uporna

> pčelica2009 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Još sam zaboravila reći da je najbolje čuvati sve račune lijekova, injekcija,i sl. i to da vam piše na vaše ime(pogotovo za one koji su izgubili pravo na besplatno) i uredno ih prilažite uz poreznu prijavu.Ja sam već dvije godine dobila povrat. :D
> 
> 
> Da li trebam kopirati i slati i povijest bolesti i neku zamolbu za povrat za to ili samo racune.? Oni moraju biti originalni ili mogu fotokopije?


*tikice*, uz poreznu prijavu šalješ originale računa kao i izjavu da za navedene troškove nisi primila darovanje od drugih fizičkih i pravnih osoba - potpisanu.
E sad davno je naša *mu* rekla da se prilože i originali onih privatnih recepata i da joj ne prave probleme. Ja sam poslala bez recepata prošle godine, i u 12.-tom mjesecu sam naknadno donosila privatne recepte za fragmin, menopur i gonal i decapeptyl jer mi nisu to htjeli priznati. Što god morali kupiti uvijek tražite da vam mpo-ovac ispiše privatni recept koji onda čuvate za poreznu prijavu i ne dajete ga u apoteci (a nitko ga niti ne traži). Ako su vam ljekovi na listi HZZO-a onda vam *moraju* priznati iste za povrat poreza- nedajte se otkantat.

----------


## tikica_69

Hvala uporna   :Kiss:

----------


## pčelica2009

Danas su rekli u poreznoj da se uz račune priloži i nalaz liječnika-misle na opis postupka-fotokopija.

----------


## amyx

A da li mogu svi ti računi glasiti na muža, jer ja imam kredit za stan, pa imam i kamata preko 12 tisuća kuna, znaći da muž priloži te račune u svojoj prijavi? I da li se i račun od choragona može priložiti za povrat poreza?

----------


## tikica_69

> Danas su rekli u poreznoj da se uz račune priloži i nalaz liječnika-misle na opis postupka-fotokopija.


Ja sam si sve to isfotokopirala i jos cu im priloziti kratku zamolbicu vezanu uz povrat na te lijekova.
Koliko ja znam i muzevi mogu priloziti to isto za povrat poreza za racune na njihovo ime, zar ne?!

----------


## uporna

> A da li mogu svi ti računi glasiti na muža, jer ja imam kredit za stan, pa imam i kamata preko 12 tisuća kuna, znaći da muž priloži te račune u svojoj prijavi? I da li se i račun od choragona može priložiti za povrat poreza?


Da ako su računi na muževo ime ali mislim da je netko imao situaciju da su ga ismijali na poreznoj kao kako je muž mogao raditi taj postupak i primati ljekove. Zato nisam baš opitmistična da će to proći.

----------


## Gabi

Sad sam skroz zbunjena. Prije dva dana sam bila kod dr. opće prakse da mi nakon ET otvori bolovanje (N98) i kažem joj "evo stigli smo i mi do toga da mogu na 100% bolovanje", a ona mene šokirala i rekla da ta šifra ne pokriva 100%. Tek kad se utvrdi trudnoća da mogu koristiti neku drugu šifru i dobiti cijelu plaću. Otišla sam sve to provjeriti na HZZO i oni su mi to potvrdili. Da li još netko ima iskustva s tim bolovanjima? Help.

----------


## alec

*Gabi* - ja sam nakon et-a znala koristiti go upravo iz tog razloga. tek nakon pozitivne bete dr mi je otvorila komplikacije u trudnoći koje iznose 100 % plaće, ali i tu ti je limitirani iznos do max 4.250,00 kn pa nekima to ne ispadne 100% od njihove plaće. sretno   :Heart:  .

----------


## amyx

Ne znam koliko ti se isplati uzimati bolovanje na tu šifru. Bez obzira što je 100% dobiješ max 4250 kn,tako da ako ti je plača veća od toga opet nećeš dobiti sve. A što se tiće šifre N98 ne vidim razlog zašto bi morala biti utvrđena trudnoća kad je to šifra za komplikacije kod potpomognute oplodnje a ne komplikacije u trudnoći. http://narodne-novine.nn.hr/clanci/sluzbeni/304639.html
Evo tu su vam sve moguče šifre pa tražite kome šta treba Kiss

----------


## Gabi

Hvala na odgovorima. Zvala sam danas HZZO (i ZG i VŽ) i rekli su da nakon transfera nemamo pravo na tih 100%. Tek nakon pozitivne bete možemo otvoriti bolovanje pod "komplikacijama u trudnoći". Ali, ako sam dobro shvatila, i kod toga poslodavac plaća prvih 42 dana, a tek poslije preuzima HZZO i retroaktivno vraća novac poslodavcu. Ispravite me ako griješim.

----------


## ZO

komplikacije u trudnoći odmah idu na teret HZZO-a i oni to direktno uplaćuju na tvoj tekući

----------


## pčelica2009

Da li je to na snazi od 1.1. ove godine jer ja sam u 11. mjesecu koristila 100% bolovanje od dana transfera-N 98. :?

----------


## ZDGabriel

Nakon uspješnog odlaska u Maribor-oplodnje, i bebice na putu, ukoliko nekog zanima ostalo nam je 7 komada Gonal-f 75, pa se možemo dogovoriti na PM.

Želimo vam svima što se desilo i nama ( prvi put - uspjeh)

----------


## aquinta

Neznam dali ovo spada pod ovu temu ali isto se radi o povratu sredstava za pruzene zdravstvene usluge. Prije dva dana mi muz zavrsio na hitnoj i kako u onoj brzinini nismo vidjeli da smo ponijeli krivu zdravstvenu platili smo sve toskove nalaza i pregleda na hitnoj, sestra je rekla da nije sigurna ali da misli da imamo pravo na povrat sredtava od hzzo obzirom da ima zdravstveno i dopunsko, pa me sada zanima gdje se podnosi taj zahtjev i koje dokumente trebamo priloziti.

----------


## amyx

najbolje da nazovete HZZO i s njima vidite koja su vaša prava i koji bi vam papiri trebali

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Evo kako sam i jas završila na komplikacijama (sva sreća pa ništa strašno) prijavljujem da znate. 
Doznake o bolovanju morate predati do *trećeg* u mjesecu u HZZO. Inaće Vam naknada koju isplaćuju kasni cijeli mjesec , tj. ulazi u obračun u idućem mjesecu. Ne pitajte kako sam iskemijala dva mjeseca bez para!!! 
Tako sam ja dobila prije par dana naknadu i za prošli i pretprošli mjesec. 

Oni koji su na komplikacijama zbavite si sve do četvrtka, jer je petak praznik (1.5.) pa subota pa nedjelja i eto odgode u isplati!!!

 :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## amyx

Ne daj bože olakšati ljudima. Ajmo otežati što se više da   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## bambus99

a oni otežaju koliko god mogu samo da ne isplate.
nama hzzo mora isplatiti troškove lječenja u inozemstvu jer ne postoji klinika u hr gdje se to obavlja(obrada kromosoma) i sada nam traže tisucu potvrda i dokumenata da im damo na uvid,a do nekih dokumenata je nemoguće doći.
sve u svemu samo kompliciraju! a već imamo potvrdu od hzzo-a da je odobreno lječenje. stavljaju sami sebi rječi u usta, al s njima nikada kraja
prebacuju jedni na druge samo da ne isplate.

----------


## duga56

Cure može mala pomoc ako  netko zna s obzirom da idem u proces sljedeći mjesec  a živim u dubrovniku i koliko sam upoznata treba ici svaka dva tri dana na ultra zvuk a receno mi je da netreba nego jedna uputnica za sve znaci i jedan putni nalog dali hzzo nekako vraca za troškove boravka u zagrebu mislim na hotel ili neki privatni smještaj i kako se to riješava  :?  :?  :?  :?

----------


## Gabi

Ja uvijek uzmem onaj višekratni putni nalog i obično zadnji dan kad dolazim na VV zamolim dr. da mi ovjeri sve dolaske (uzv je uvijek tako brzo gotov da se niti ne sjetim predati putni nalog). Naravno, vodi si evidenciju dolazaka. I da, uzmi putni nalog i za supruga onaj dan kad ti je punkcija. To dobiješ od dr. opće prakse. HZZO ti neće platiti smještaj u Zg, ali oni niti ne trebaju znati da si bila cijelo vrijeme u Zg. 
Sad sam se sjetila da sam negdje pročitala da nemamo pravo na povrat putnih troškova ako postoji neka bliža ustanova u kojoj možemo sve to obaviti a mi se odlučimo za odlazak u neku udaljeniju.

----------


## marinci

Danas mi je bila placa i dobila sam 1500kn jer sam preko hzzo-a a imam 5god neprekinutog radnog staza,zar nebi trebala imati punu placu i kome se moram obratit?Zvat cu hzzo,to naravno. Na teret sam odmah bila hzzo-u.Dal trebam neke papire nosit njima ili sta? Glupo mi je to,kao da ne mogu sve vidit preko kompa,koliko ko ima staza i di radi   :Mad:

----------


## Bebel

Na žalost srčeko moje bebe je stalo u 10tj. Bila sam doma na mirovanju od 5+4, ali sam koristila stari i novi godišnji. Sad sam otvorila bolovanje i doktorica je napisala O03-Spontani pobačaj (do 14 dana). 
Da li kod ove šifre trebam nešto nositi na HZZO za ovih 14 dana bolovanja?
Hvala

----------


## philipa

Kako sam dobila oprečne informacije,znima me da li se šta promijenilo u zakonu da se MPO postupak odobrava 6 puta i do 38 godine(naknada od HZZO-a)?
A gornje granice za MPO nema,samo je HZZO pokriva do 38.
Jesam dobro shvatila?

----------


## Bebel

Tako za sad govore, ali nije nigdje napisano niti propisano.
Trenutno je važeće 3 postupka i 38 godina.

----------


## amyx

HZZO je uvijek i pokrivaio do 38 godine, a ti možeš ići do kad želiš ako sama plačaš

----------


## thegirl25

cure molim pitanje, danas mi je uručen otkaz a trudna sam skoro 7 tjedana.

Imam pravo na otkazni rok od mjesec i pol dana plus mjesec dana godišnjeg odmora?  Kako mogu riješiti bolovanje?

----------


## ksena28

> cure molim pitanje, danas mi je uručen otkaz a trudna sam skoro 7 tjedana.
> 
> Imam pravo na otkazni rok od mjesec i pol dana plus mjesec dana godišnjeg odmora?  Kako mogu riješiti bolovanje?


tuži ga, zakonom je zabranjeno trudnicama davati otkaz!

----------


## thegirl25

saznala sam to upravo danas, i ovako sam odčula da ipak pristajem na otkaz dobit ću tri pune plaće a onda ako sve ide kako treba, mogu uzet bolovanje, još nisam ja sigurna čekam da prođe ovih kritičnih 12 tjedana....

----------


## Bebel

ovo sam danas načula na radiju (bila sam na telefonu) pa cijeli dan tražim i evo (već sam mislila da sam to umislila)

http://www.otvoreni.hr/default.aspx?id=11&ostale=1


O OPLODNJI
Upravno vijeće HZZO-a izmijenilo je Odluku o osnovama za sklapanje ugovora o provođenju zdravstvene zaštite iz obveznog zdravstvenog osiguranja i Osnovnu listu lijekova. Time je omogućeno znatno više pokušaja medicinske oplodnje. HZZO podsjeća da je do sada pokrivao troškove do tri pokušaja oplodnje u žena do 38. godine života. Sada je osigurano pravo na šest pokušaja oplodnje, s tim da žena nakon svakog poroda ima pravo na novih šest pokušaja.Izbrisana je dobna granica za medicinsku oplodnju na teret HZZO-a.
Objavljeno:  4.8.2009 12:17:47

----------


## maca2

Cure, imam li prvo na bolovanje ako idem van ( Slovenija ) na postupak?
Ako imam što od dokumentacije moram imati, tj. može li mi moja dr. na temelju otpusnog pisma dati bolovanje?

----------


## crvenkapica77

hi  cure.....ja bila kod  ginicke  da uzmem uputnicu za ZG  za konzultacije sa dr......i  mm nema pravo na putni trosak. :?  :?  :?  :? 
kao on nije obavezan ici samnom .. :?  :? 
samo na dan punkcije ide....ja joj kazem rekli su nam da dođe  vadit spermiogram jer  samo  priznaju svoj...ona opet ne da..ja popiz....mora ici sa mnom a nema pravo na trosak  :Sad:  .....ko je tu lud

----------


## TARA M

Cure , molim vas pomoć . U ponedjeljak idem na punkciju pa sam tražila bolovanje , dobila sam šifru N98-znači do 21 , što je u redu, ali mi piše šifra uzroka bolovanja AO , znači na teret poslodavca,,  Čitala sam da je šifra GO , na teret HZZ-O , pa sad vas pitam dali će mi poslodavac isplatiti punu plaču ili da odem tražiti nove doznake sa šifrom GO? , jer ja naravno hoću cijelu plaču

  Hvala unaprijed  :Kiss:

----------


## pčelica2009

traži drugu šifru-go jer nećeš sa ovom dobiti cijelu plaću

----------


## pak

> hi  cure.....ja bila kod  ginicke  da uzmem uputnicu za ZG  za konzultacije sa dr......i  mm nema pravo na putni trosak. :?  :?  :?  :? 
> kao on nije obavezan ici samnom .. :?  :? 
> samo na dan punkcije ide....ja joj kazem rekli su nam da dođe  vadit spermiogram jer  samo  priznaju svoj...ona opet ne da..ja popiz....mora ici sa mnom a nema pravo na trosak  .....ko je tu lud


Neka ti muz ode kod svoje dr. opce prakse i uzme posebnu uputnicu za sebe i putni nalog.Inace nama su prvi put vratili putni nalog iz HZZO-a iako nam ga je gin. dala i to u pratnji visekratni sa napomenom da mm ne treba ici samnom.Moja gin. me zvala napisala im dopis u kojem kaze da je to problem i lijecenje para a ne pojedinca i da nemam muza nebi ni isla u postupak.To sam odnijela u HZZO zajedno sa putnim nalogom koji su vratili i za 3 dana isplatili mi novac.

----------


## crvenkapica77

.....ma cisto sumljam  da ce mu i dr.opce praxe   dati ..... ..jer   vec je pitao za prijasnje naloge  i  nista   ne daju  (kad smo isli u st)  ...kao sibenik je najblizi..tamo daju :? ....i kome da se ja sad zalim....a ginicka  kaze  on meni taj dan nije potreban.. :?  :?  :? 
to su samo konzultacije :?

----------


## TARA M

Hvala *pčelica* puno puno, ići ću odmah poslije punkcije u ponedjeljak,ako bude htjela ispraviti  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## pak

*crvenkapica 77* posalji upit ovdje 
obvezno-osiguranje@hzzo-net.hr
meni su odgovorili u roku 2 dana

----------


## NinaB

pozdav svima...
ja sam u ponedeljak bila na 1 ostupku AIHu Vinogradskoj i dobila sam doznake za bolovanje N 97 Uzrok bolovanja A0 ali je to ok? Znaci ide ne teret poslodavca ili????

hvala unaprijed :Smile:

----------


## mmaslacak

koliko je meni poznato do 30 dana možeš ići na teret poslodavcu, a ostalo je na teret HZZO.a

----------


## NinaB

hvala mmaslačak....  :Kiss:  
ako ide na teret poslodavaca znaci izmaju mi prijevoz i prehranu za dane koje na radim kao uobicajeno bolovanje...niakakve povlastice nemamo :?  :?

----------


## pak

Da uzimaju  ti prijevoz i prehranu razlika izmedju bolovanja je ako imate kolektivni ugovor pa po njemu nesto mozes dobiti.Npr. kod nas je bilo da ako je bolovanje po preporuci specijaliste ili bol. lijecenje dostavis kopiju na kojoj to pise poslodavcu i onda za cijelo bolovanje se racuna mislim 85% od place umjesto standardnog, ali to moras prvijeriti u svojoj firmi.

----------


## barbyRI

uskoro krecem na MPO,pa me zanima koliko kostaju svi lijekovi za stimulaciju,imam dopunsko i socij. ginek. mi je rekla da ce to preko nje ici i da ce mi hzzo vratit pa me zanima kolika je to cifra i nakon koliko vremena vracaju novac? i da li sve vrate?
tnx

----------


## amyx

Ništa ti ne kupuješ nego tvoja soc ginekologica to naručuje i sve dobiješ kod nje. naravno kad ti MPO specijalist napiše šta ti je potrebno

----------


## crvenkapica77

> *crvenkapica 77* posalji upit ovdje 
> obvezno-osiguranje@hzzo-net.hr
> meni su odgovorili u roku 2 dana


e bas i jesam  ..cekam odgovor.....tnx.....
zanimljiv mi je onaj post u kojem pisete da   se   uzme  visekratni  putni  nalog....npr.za folikulometrije...(to je  4-5 -6x)..ako cu boraviti u ZG tih  dana,   a    uzmem taj   putni trosak...sto kazete  ne moraju oni znati   jesam  li gore ili  putujem   svaki drugi dan......ili  mogu  saznati.....

----------


## šniki

> uskoro krecem na MPO,pa me zanima koliko kostaju svi lijekovi za stimulaciju,imam dopunsko i socij. ginek. mi je rekla da ce to preko nje ici i da ce mi hzzo vratit pa me zanima kolika je to cifra i nakon koliko vremena vracaju novac? i da li sve vrate?
> tnx


Nemoj niti slučajno nešto plaćati, oni ti moraju poslati zahtjev na hzz-o i oni ti daju ljekove za stimulaciju, ti samo od svog MPO dr moraš pokazati i dati im fotokopiju u kojoj je napisan protokol po kojem ideš....naravno to ne vrijedi ako ideš privatno u postupak, mislim da si tada sama sve kupuješ i da jedino kaj možeš je dobiti povrat poreza......

----------


## pak

> zanimljiv mi je onaj post u kojem pisete da se uzme visekratni putni nalog....npr.za folikulometrije...(to je 4-5 -6x)..ako cu boraviti u ZG tih dana, a uzmem taj putni trosak...sto kazete ne moraju oni znati jesam li gore ili putujem svaki drugi dan......ili mogu saznati.....


putni nalog dobijas za put od tvog mjesta do mjesta lijecenja a dali ces ti putovat svaki dan ili za te novce odsjesti u ZG to je tvoja stvar nitko te za to nece ganjati ni provijeravati

----------


## Gabi25

što se tiče putnih naloga- pričala mi cura koja je bila sa mnom na transferu i koja nije iz Zg-a da još uvijek nije dobila novac od 4. mjeseca ove godine po putnom nalogu :? 
postoji li neki zakonski rok u kojem se mora isplatiti??
ta naša država  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## pak

Stvarno neznam za zakonski rok.Meni je uvijek sjelo za mjesec dva.Ima neka caka ako predas negdje do 5. u mjesecu vec krajem tog mjeseca ili drugog vracaju novac.Ja bi provjerila u HZZO-u da mi toliko kasni.To je ipak malo predugo.

----------


## barbyRI

> barbyRI prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> uskoro krecem na MPO,pa me zanima koliko kostaju svi lijekovi za stimulaciju,imam dopunsko i socij. ginek. mi je rekla da ce to preko nje ici i da ce mi hzzo vratit pa me zanima kolika je to cifra i nakon koliko vremena vracaju novac? i da li sve vrate?
> tnx
> 
> 
> Nemoj niti slučajno nešto plaćati, oni ti moraju poslati zahtjev na hzz-o i oni ti daju ljekove za stimulaciju, ti samo od svog MPO dr moraš pokazati i dati im fotokopiju u kojoj je napisan protokol po kojem ideš....naravno to ne vrijedi ako ideš privatno u postupak, mislim da si tada sama sve kupuješ i da jedino kaj možeš je dobiti povrat poreza......


znaci ja nista ne palcam uopce? a meni je rekla moja socij. ginek. da moram skupit oko 1000eura ( a poslije sam cula da i puno vise) i da to njoj dam da uplati i naruci i onda mi nakon par mj vrate...sad nista ne kuzim.... :?  ja ne idem privatno u postupak nego preko bolnice...

----------


## pak

Ovo je grozno. NE PLACAJ JOJ NISTA! Ona narucuje lijekove i placa ih pa HZZO njoj vraca novac, i mora ti ih naruciti a ako stvara probleme odi u HZZO i zali se.Po info. od moje ginekologice koji sam dobila prosli tjedan oni imaju 3 tjedna za platiti lijekove kada ih naruce a negdje u to vrijeme im i zdravstvo plati tako da nema opravdanja za ovakve zahtjeve koji su protuzakoniti.

----------


## mmaslacak

Ja bi ovu prijavila, to što radi je protuzakonito!
Pitaj ju jel to onda novce koje joj ti daš spremi u džep?
Jel ovo joj HZZO ionako plazi, tj vrati novce.
1000 eura  :shock: 
Sramota!

----------


## šniki

Ako si u mogućnosti pod hitno mijenjaj ginekologa, jer ovo je užas što si ona dopušta, ODVRATNO i za prijaviti.....To je nedopustivo!!!!!
Ma 1000 eura malo morgen  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## amyx

Ni slučajno joj ne daj novce i svakako joj napomeni da si se dobro informirala i da znaš da ti ona *MORA* naručiti ljekove bez ikakvog plačanja, ako treba zaprijeti joj i tužbom. Stvarno svašta...

----------


## barbyRI

hvala cure,dobro ste mi rekle..pa nije moguce da bi me tako zeznula... :?  bas cu malo vidjet i sa dr. u bolnici kad idem sad u 12mj reci cu mu to..da rekla je oko 1000eura i onda poslije sam cula da i oko 12000 da bi moglo to sve doci.ja se ne razumijem stvarno u to,nova sam u svemu tome i mogla bi me zeznut,koliko pita ja bi nabavila novac i dala bila...

----------


## šniki

Eto koliko je ovaj forum zakon!!!!!  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## amyx

O Bože pa jeftinije bi te sve ispalo da sama kupuješ u ljekarni...120000 kn  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: . Pa toliko ne koštaju ni najjače stimulacije

----------


## mmaslacak

Katastrofa! Pa da sama kupuješ ne bi te toliko koštalo.
Kako ima svakakvih ljudi, a sa guštom bi je prijavila, majke mi.

----------


## šniki

Al nije to izolirani slučaj, mislim da sam već nailazila na takve situacije, da su doktori muzli novce od pacijenata za terapiju, pa kao onda im to hzz-o refundira......da li bi se to ikako moglo i u medije plasirati, jer imam osjećaj da tome nema kraja, malo, malo neko ispliva s tim problemom....

----------


## pak

Istina je, bilo je vec takvih slucajeva i stvarno je bitno da se cure informiraju prije kretanja u postupak na sva prava koja imaju a ne da im neki lijecnici muzu novac.

----------


## barbyRI

> Istina je, bilo je vec takvih slucajeva i stvarno je bitno da se cure informiraju prije kretanja u postupak na sva prava koja imaju a ne da im neki lijecnici muzu novac.


a ja brizna glupacica povjerovala,mislim kad nisi upucen ko bi pomislio da laze,...tako mila djeluje,ok dr. uvijek joj ali bas uvijek nesto obavezno donesem a ona tako prema meni..sad samo cekam da idem u 12mj kod dr na razgovor za MPO pa cu to njemu reci a on je dobar sa njom...
ne mogu vjerovat :?  i sad ona koja nema net,nije jadna upucena.. izmuze te kako god hoce....

----------


## pak

E draga vidjela je ona da si ti siroke ruke pa rekla ajmo probati mozda upali.  :Rolling Eyes:  Evo ti sada nove misije kad odes kod gin. upozoravati cure da se dobro raspitaju o svojim pravima prije nego ostanu opeljusene.

----------


## modesty4

Crvenkapice ja sam sutra u Zagrebu na 1 pregledu. Dobila sam uputnicu i putni nalog bez da sam išta pitala.No međutim, za pregled ti sigurno ne treba pratnja, ali MM je od svog dr opće prakse dobio uputnicu za spermiogram i putni nalog. Usput samo da vam kažem meni je Osijek najbliži mpo centar,a dobila sam putni nalog i to bez pitanja.

----------


## mimimuc

kod moje gin. je situacija takva da ima ugovor s hzzo-om tek3 mj. i još joj neke pacijentice ne priznaju tj.skidaju s popisa, pa ne dobiva dovoljno love tj. nema zalihe na računu pa tako i nemože platiti nama pikice .
Naručuje ih samo ako mi same platimo pa nam vrati lovu kada njoj hzzo vrati.Vračaju lovu za 2-4 mjeseca privatnicima koji imau ugovor ,a onima koji su u sklopu domova zdravlja nekad i ranije-3tj.-2mj.
Neki dan je zvala hzzo i rekli su joj da možda više ni nebudu vračali nego ćemo sami naručivati pa tražiti povrat ili će to riješavati bolnice . Svako daje drugačije informacije- u hzzo-u, ovisno koga dobiješ na telefon.

----------


## mimimuc

... a moj bivši ginić me tražio da sama podmirim 50% cijene samo tako mi može naručiti, naravno bez da mi vrati lovu , naravno rekao je da koštaju oko 7000 kn(ja provjerila koštali su oko 4500)- tražio me 3500.

Vjerovatno ih nebi ni dobila ali ga je nazvao moj stari gin. (on je u penziji) naravno da sam se njemu požalila-
i za 4 dana su pikice bile u mom frižideru.

----------


## Amalka

...moja gin.je stalno govorila kad budem trebala nabaviti lijekove,bude bilo problema..jer ako da meni tako skupe ljekove,nema za druge pacjente koji je dođu tražiti nešto drugo...kad sam trebala naručiti ljekove,ona je otišla na godišnji,napravila se blesava kao da će sve to nestati,otišla sam do zamjenske doktorice koja je dužna dati ono što mi je trebala ona,a ona me nije htjela ni u ordinaciju primiti...nego je drsko počela u hodniku pred ostalih pet trudnica govoriti da mi to nije kruh i da šta sam mislila da će mi ona samo tako dati 7000kn...pitala sam je pa kamo da odem...a ona da nek idem kamo hoću,ili neka odgodim postupak dok se moja doktorica ne vrati.... :shock: nisam mogla vjerovati koliko mogu biti bezosjećajne....zar se tako razgovara sa pacjentima...a da je platiš bila bi uslužna i mila...
i lijepo sam otišla na hzzo i njima tamo sve lijepo ispričam,i oni mi pomognu da ih lijepo prijavim...rekli su mi,da ako mogu kupim sama ljekove,a oni će meni refundirati novce...kad se moja ginićka vratila s godišnjeg,poludila je...kako sam joj mogla to napraviti i te šprehe...pa sam ja njoj rekla kako je ona to meni mogla napraviti,otići na godišnji i ostaviti me na cijedilu...
i tako da ne dužim više...poanta priče je da ja sada ne mogu dobiti novce od hzzo-a jer ona mora napraviti nekakvo očitovanje...država to nije dobro posložila...ona očitovanje još uvijek(2 mjeseca)nije napravila nego me onako blesavo pita,a šta hzzo ti još nije vratio novce!?.. :? 
kao ,govori ona,rekla sam ja da hzzo-u nije u interesu da plate i da pacjentima vrate novce...
i sad budi pametan...oni njoj mogu pismenim putem slati požurnicu da napravi očitovanje i ništa više...ako ona ne želi napisati očitovanje još toliko vremena nitko joj ništa ne može,a ja novce ne mogu dobiti...
i šta sad pravna država ima reći na to?!...

----------


## bebica2009

Pa ovo je stvarno očaj s čim se sve ne moramo boriti!!!
Ja sa svojim ginicem nemam nikakvih problema. Uvijek imam i nalog (cak sa pratnjom) i uputnicu i lijekove na vrijeme. Stvarno mi je back up, što bi oni i trebali biti u ovakvim situacijama.
Nemam dopunsko osiguranje i do sada nisam platila niti kune od kada sam u MPO-u (osim naravno tisuća i tisuća koje se mjesecno iz place slivaju na HZZO, a to stalno neki zaboravljaju)
U mojoj odluci da li da uplatim dopunsko ili ne, pomogao mi je Forum i dobro upoznavanje prava koja imamo.

----------


## pak

evo link na bijeli telefon za one koje se zele zaliti 
http://www.mzss.hr/programi_i_projekti/bijeli_telefon
Stvarno mislim da bi svi koji imaju problema sa ostvarivanjem svojih prava trebali uputit prituzbu radi sebe i radi onih koji dolaze poslije nas.

----------


## barbyRI

jel ja mogu zvat taj bijeli telefon da pitam jel moguce da mene moja socij.ginek. trazi novac da naruci lijekove za stimulaciju? hoce mi tamo htjet ista reci?

----------


## amyx

Ništa te ne košta. Nazovi i vidi kaj ti oni imaju za reći

----------


## pak

Svakako da mozes zvati i pitati a evo jos jedan link ako netko zeli slati mail
http://www.mzss.hr/hr/ministarstvo/u...cinske_poslove

----------


## barbyRI

zvala sam onaj bijeli tel,medjutim tamo mi nisu znali sta reci,dali mi broj od hzzo u mom gradu i kontaktirala sam sa nekom pravnicom,zena mi rekla da me ona nije duzna trazit prije novac nego sama narucit lijekove i platit onda njoj hzzo to refundira...pa ne mozes vjerovat,i sad kad ja to njoj kaze bit ce svadje,gledat ce me popreko a kod nje cu morat vodit trudnocu ako do toga dodje(daj boze)....

----------


## crvenkapica77

meni jos nisu  odgovorili   preko maila   oni iz hzzo :? 
a sutre idem kod  ginicke  svoje  po uputnicu  za zg i bas  cu pitati za te lijekove kako to kod nje ide....nadam se da nece me docekati sa tim;  sama placaj pa ce ti hzzo vratiit  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Reni76

Navratila sam danas kod svoje ginekologinje i sestra mi je po deseti put napomenula da moram vratiti sve Gonale koji mi ostanu. 
Pa, ako joj je HZZO refundirao novac za svih 30 Gonala, smatram da bi to trebalo vratiti HZZO-u, koji je sve to i platio.

----------


## barbyRI

i ja tako mislim,bilo bi logicno.... ali svugdje neke muljaze,ne mozes vjerovat....  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Amalka

...ne znam da li na dobrom mjestu pišem o ultrazvuku,ali ne znam gdje bi,pa ću ovdje...mislim da isto spada pod neka naša prava...
naime kod socijalnih ginekologa koji su sami kupili ultrazvuk imaju ga pravo naplaćivati,cijenu su odabrali kako ko kao na tržnici,pa recimo moja naplaćuje trudnicama 150 kn,naravno bez računa,sa opravdanjem,da bi ga inače trebala naplaćivati 220 kn,a njoj je to kao previše naplaćivati pacjentima...pa zato ne izdaje račun...ako mi je to previše,onda mi može izdati uputnicu za bolnicu,gdje se moram naručivati,a tamo su na porti jako bezobrazne,ne da im se raditi,a naruče te u 8 ujutro ,a dođeš na red u podne,bez obzira jesi li trudnica ili ne...zbog komocije i čekanja po dva tri sata kod svoje ginićke plaćam ultrazvuk kojega ću vjerovatno u trudnoći imati barem 9 puta...ne samo ja nego i druge trudnice koje su kod nje...pa sad mene zanima kako je to država dozvolila da zarađuju na trudnicama,ili ne znam tko je nadležan za njih...
ali živjela naša pravna država!...napominjem da imam i dopunsko koje mi u ovom slučaju naravno ne vrijedi....

----------


## Kadauna

> ...ne znam da li na dobrom mjestu pišem o ultrazvuku,ali ne znam gdje bi,pa ću ovdje...mislim da isto spada pod neka naša prava...
> naime kod socijalnih ginekologa koji su sami kupili ultrazvuk imaju ga pravo naplaćivati,cijenu su odabrali kako ko kao na tržnici,pa recimo moja naplaćuje trudnicama 150 kn,naravno bez računa,sa opravdanjem,da bi ga inače trebala naplaćivati 220 kn,a njoj je to kao previše naplaćivati pacjentima...pa zato ne izdaje račun...ako mi je to previše,onda mi može izdati uputnicu za bolnicu,gdje se moram naručivati,a tamo su na porti jako bezobrazne,ne da im se raditi,a naruče te u 8 ujutro ,a dođeš na red u podne,bez obzira jesi li trudnica ili ne...zbog komocije i čekanja po dva tri sata kod svoje ginićke plaćam ultrazvuk kojega ću vjerovatno u trudnoći imati barem 9 puta...ne samo ja nego i druge trudnice koje su kod nje...pa sad mene zanima kako je to država dozvolila da zarađuju na trudnicama,ili ne znam tko je nadležan za njih...
> ali živjela naša pravna država!...napominjem da imam i dopunsko koje mi u ovom slučaju naravno ne vrijedi....


s ovime bih se ja izravno obratila našem ministarstvu zdravstva..... Ravno Milinoviću i njegovoj tajnici na mail. 

Ovo je za pop..... kako ti soc. ginićka može naplatiti uopće uzv?

----------


## sbonetic

i moj socijalac naplaćuje ultrazvuk i kada ga pitaš račun on kaže nema računa ...ta lova direktno njemu ide....

----------


## Amalka

ginićka može naplatiti ultrazvuk jer ga je ona kupila,...to joj je država dozvolila...znači ultrazvuk je privatan jer država nema novaca da svima nabavi ultrazvuke u ordinacije...moj izbor je uzeti uputnicu i čekati u bolnici cijelo jutro i možda zaraditi gripu...ili platiti njoj i neka je voda nosi...
a našem dragom Milinoviću možemo samo puhati u gu.....
ja sam njemu već jednom slala pismo za dokumentaciju koju treba pribaviti (psihološko-pravnu), i njegovoj dobroj tajnici,pa nisu se udostojili odgovoriti niti jednim odbijencem...tko sam ja za njih...mali crv?!

----------


## crvenkapica77

pitala ja svoju dr.za lijekove....sama nabavlja  ..sama   placa.....brzo stignu....  :Smile:

----------


## pak

I moja gin. naplacuje utz ali 50 kn. i dobijes racun ili mogu u bolnicu besplatno preko uputnice ali ovo je puno komotnije i nije tako strasno.Racune prilozim u poreznu prijavu.

----------


## barbyRI

moja isto naplacuje,ali me najvise nervira sta nikad neda sliku iza utz kojeg posteno platim i to 100kn svaki put.kako te cijene variraju ne mogu vjerovat..neka 50,neka 100,neka 150 naplati pa kako to moze biti...mislim da bi bila realna cijena 50kn,pogotova ako ides cesto ko ja npr. a i kao trudnici isto naplacuje 150,pitala ja.grozno!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:   pa bankrotiras u trudnoci...

----------


## vinalina

Neznam jesam li na pogrešnom mjestu ili ne, ali zanima me da li je netko naručivao lijekove (Gonal) preko soc. ginekologa. 
Naime meni je rekla sestra da se čeka mjesec dana. Ja ju pitam kak, ona veli tak je to bilo prije sada se čeka mjesec dana. Valjda je mislila prije ovog zakona.

Jel to moguće???

----------


## frka

meni su prije mjesec dana stigli za 3 dana kod ginica... znaci, po novom zakonu. ne znam o cemu to ovisi...

----------


## Strumpfica

Imala sam problema s nabavkom gonala preko soc ginekologa. Nazvala sam i rekla kako mi trebaju za tri tjedna, no on je beć potrošio svu svoju lovu i rekao mi da ih mogu dobiti za 4 tjedna tj idući mjesec. naravno da sam digla frku, zvala HZZO. Uglavnom, MPO je dužan mjesec dana unaprijed napisati nam koji lijek trebamo tj soc ginekolog nam u roku mjesec dana je dužan nabaviti lijek. meni su zbog sve frke izašli u susret, no na kraju sam imala loše brisove i lijek mi ipak na kraju nije trebao u tom ciklusu.Ono što znam je da soc gin naručuje taj lijek i može ga dobiti već za dva dana ako ima love na računu. no činjenica je da izgleda on troši svoju lovu, a pojma nemam kad mu HZZO to vrati.
No priča se nastavlja. naručila sam ovaj put na vrijeme gonale za idući ciklus, sad u petak. no preko foruma sam saznala da su na VV sve postupke obustavili pa sam u maniri savijesnog pacijenta jučer(ponedjeljak) obavijestila soc gin da mi ti lijekovi u četvrtak ipak neće trebati jer je sve obustavljeno. e onda me napao da kak ja to mislim, da je on meni već naručio lijek, da sam zadnji put znala zvati hzzo a sad neću lijekove i svašta. na kraju je valjda skužio da se bezveze uzrujava i zaključio da će možda nekome drugome trebati lijek i rekao mi je da je OK.
naravno da bu mi bed slijedeći put kad dođem kod njega po bilo kaj. A taman smo upali u postupak u Ljubljani di sve sami plaćamo, no ako pokušaj uspije, definitivno će mi on trebati i sve se bojim njegove reakcije kad mu objavim da sam na kraju sve otišla obaviti privatno i o svom trošku.

A što se tiče cijene lijekova, evo sad za 20 Menopura bum platila nekih 400 eur, pretpostavljam da bi to trebalo biti jače i skuplje od Gonala, a u svakom slučaju to je manje od 1200kn (btw i moj soc gin je spominjao neke cifre 7000-12000kn za te lijekove pa se pitam di to oni nabavljaju lijekove i tko tu sve profitira u toj nabavci preko HZZOa)

----------


## vinalina

Strašno, kao da si ti kriva što su obustavili postupke, kaj si on misli, da nisi valjda htjela ići.
Kako neki ljudi nemaju rezumjevanje, a ne pitaju kako se ti osjećeš. 
Ja me nebi niti rekla da sam išla u Ljubljanu, kaj ga briga.

Reci da je bio blagi protokol, klomifen ili nešto.

----------


## frka

strumfice, to gdje si ti isla i po cijem trosku se njega apsolutno ne tice i uopce se nemoj uzrujavati... kad sljedeci put dodjes, lijepo mu objasni sto se desilo na VV-u i svak normalan ce te u tom slucaju shvatiti... 
koliko sam ja shvatila, gonali su skuplji od menopura, ali sumnjam da je to neka velika razlika...

----------


## zedra

cure, jel netko zna kako je sada s bolovanjem?? jel imamo pravo na 100% bolovanje
kada smo u postupku i što treba pisati na doznakama??
koja šifra?

----------


## molu

*zedra* i mene to zanima. Vidla sam negdje na forumu da je netko napisao da sa N98 dobivamo 100%. Koja je to sifra jel netko zna? Meni do sada pisali N97. I koja je ralika izmedju AO i GO?

----------


## zedra

AO je obicna bolest i ide 70% plaće, a GO su komplikacije u trudnoći i u vezi trudnoće i plaća HZZO 100%.
E sada, mene zanima da li mi imamo pravo u postupku na tu GO šifru s obzirom da trudnoća još nije ostvarena?

----------


## Gabi25

Ja sam točno to pitala svoju doktoricu kad sam išla otvoriti bolovanje od transfera do bete i rekla mi ja da je nemoguće da mi da komplikacije kad još nisam trudna i dobila sam ovo AO. Tako sam dobila i zadnji put i to je 70% plaće. Fino me opalilo po džepu... I rekla mi je da mi otvara GO čim donesem nalaz sa pozitivnom betom

----------


## anaea40

Cure mislim da ste u krivu, ja sam prošle godine imala šifru GO, bila sam trudna i dobila sam dosta manju plaću,a kada sam bila  na AO N97,N98 dobivala sam više.

----------


## Gabi25

anaea evo držim pred sobom onu potvrdu o privremenoj nesposbnosti za rad što se dobije kad se otvara bolovanje i piše mi šifra uzroka bolovanja AO, šifra MKB Z31. Potpuno isto mi je bilo i zadnji put i dobila sam 70% plaće za to vrijeme dok sam bila na bolovanju. 2008. sam imala vanmateričnu i tada sam dobila komplikacije u trudnoći i dobila 100% plaću.

----------


## anaea40

Pa ne znam onda, ja sam baš bila u VI mj 2009 g.  u HZZO-u u Jukićevoj nakon što sam imala pobačaj, i rekla mi je teta tamo da bi bilo  bolje da me doktorica držala na nekoj drugoj šifri, a ne na komplikacijama trudnoće jer se tada dobije manja plaća. Možda se nešto promijenilo od tada, pa nek nam se javi  koja trudnica na  komplikacijama trudnoće da nam kaže.

----------


## thaia28

ja sam nakon transfera uvijek otvarala šifru AO, i to N97, u dogovoru s kadrovskom i doktoricom opće prakse. Zavisi od poslodavca koliko uzima od plaće na temelju doznake s AO (meni je prije poslodavac tolerirao do 10 dana bolovanje i primala sam 100%tnu plaću, sada su smanjili). Ukoliko se otvara šifra na GO, pa makar i samo 1 dan bolovanja,  automatski se doznaka mora nositi na HZZO koji za taj broj dana isplaćuje naknadu, ali u maksimalnom iznosu do 4.275 kuna (toliko ja dobijem za mjesec dana u komplikacijama u trudnoći).

----------


## zlatica

bok!Ja sam u istim problemima kao i vi cure,pa sam odlučila ne samo čitat,nego i sudjelovat.Spremam se na postupak uskoro........a priča ide da sam unatrag 8 godina borbe imala 3 neuspješne trudnoće i sad idemo dalje...Interesira me da li se može otvorit bolovanje nakon transfera?kako ide s ljekovima mogu li ih nabaviti preko hzz?

----------


## zlatica

bok!Ja sam u istim problemima kao i vi cure,pa sam odlučila ne samo čitat,nego i sudjelovat.Spremam se na postupak uskoro........a priča ide da sam unatrag 8 godina borbe imala 3 neuspješne trudnoće i sad idemo dalje...Interesira me da li se može otvorit bolovanje nakon transfera?kako ide s ljekovima mogu li ih nabaviti preko HZZO?

----------


## pčelica2009

> bok!Ja sam u istim problemima kao i vi cure,pa sam odlučila ne samo čitat,nego i sudjelovat.Spremam se na postupak uskoro........a priča ide da sam unatrag 8 godina borbe imala 3 neuspješne trudnoće i sad idemo dalje...Interesira me da li se može otvorit bolovanje nakon transfera?kako ide s ljekovima mogu li ih nabaviti preko HZZO?


BOLOVANJE n98-GO-DO 21 DAN.Lijekove nabavljaš kod svog soc.ginića sa uputnicom od mpo dr.Sretno

----------


## ZAUZETA

Pčelica,  mislim da se lijekovi dobivaju sada u bolnici...  ako su besplatni postupci.  Provjeri,  nadam se da nisam u krivu, takav sam info dobila. Bolje biti previše informiran nego neinformiran,   pozz   :Smile: )

----------


## kiara79

da od 01.02.se lijekovi koji su na listi dobivaju u bolnici.

----------


## Kadauna

Dopunsko zdravstveno osiguranje..... Zna li tko da li HZZO na kućnu adresu šalje potvrde o uplaćenim premijama koje onda mogu iskoristit za povrat poreza po god. poreznoj prijavi? Ja još ništa nisam dobila a trebala bih predati poreznu prijavu 2009... 

Hvala!

----------


## Miki76

Kadauna,
Citiram mail koji sam nedavno dobila od jedne kolegice na poslu:

"Vjerojatno ste u gužvi s poslom, no nadam se da ćete ipak pročitati moju poruku koja je vezana za podnošenje  porezne prijave. Rok za podnošenje počeo je teći jučer.

Čekajući ovih dana da mi stigne potvrda od HZZO-a o uplaćenim premijama za dopunsko zdravstveno osiguranje za prošlu godinu (kao što je to bilo posljednjih nekoliko godina), sinoć pročitam na web stranici HZZO-a da oni, tj. *HZZO tu potvrdu neće više slati nama građanima nego će je slati izravno Poreznoj upravi.* 

*Mi građani ćemo na temelju podataka iz naših mjesečnih uplatnica o plaćenim premijama za dopunsko zdrav. osiguranje u poreznu prijavu upisati ukupno uplaćeni iznos za 2009. godinu.* 

Dakle, uz ovogodišnju poreznu prijavu nećemo priložiti potvrdu HZZO-a jer ju nećemo ni dobiti. Ovu informaciju mi je jutros telefonski potvrdila i jedna savjetnica iz HZZO-a, Područni ured Zagreb u Mihanovićevoj 3. 

Nadam se da će vam ova informacija koristiti kako ne bi uzaludno čekali potvrdu HZZO-a, jer ona neće biti poslana.

----------


## Kadauna

merci

----------


## bublica3

super info! Hvala

----------


## Vela

Pozdrav cure, kakva su vaša iskustva s nabavkom lijekova preko bolnice? Meni su u osječkoj rekli da im još uvijek nije odobren fond za lijekove, pribilježili su me za 06.mjesec, ali niti to nije sigurno.

----------


## Kadauna

bojim se Vela da nam se loše piše vezano za lijekove  :Sad: ( budžet koji je odobren za medicinsku oplodnju (kako se zove po novome  :Smile: ) je premalem kako bi pokrio sve potrebe u HR, zato se boji da je Osijek i dobio spomenuta ograničenja, zato se bojim da Vinogradska nema nego 100 Menopura mjesečno, zato Sv. Duh bojim se još nije krenuo s distribucijom lijekova.......

----------


## Jim

Molim pomoć...idem na svoj prvi ivf, protokol uključuje gonal, cetrotide i decapeptyl. Gonal ću dobiti od klinike ali cetrotide i decapeptyl moram sama nabaviti. Da li znate kolika im je cijena?

----------


## kiara79

Jim,Cetrotide oko 500 kn,Decapeptyl oko 60 kn..nadam se da se ne varam i da će me netko ispraviti..

----------


## zlatica

bok!evo samo za informaciju da sam krenila sa postupkom i jučer dobila Decapeptyl i Menopure odmah u bolnici(splitski kbc).

----------


## Jim

Provjerila sam Cetrotide - 550kn, a 7 injekcija decapeptyla 400 kn.

----------


## zlatica

cure molim vas jeli još po zakonu imamo prava na 3 besplatna postupka i do koje godine starosti?

----------


## Kadauna

Zlatice, po novome zakonu imamo pravo na 6 besplatnih postupaka te više ne postoji gornja granica u godinama, ali postoji foirmulacija da "žena mora biti u starosnoj dobi primjerenoj za rađanje" što je opet u odluci liječnika da procijeni, iako je i tu bilo dosta problema jer je nekim pacijenticama naknadno, nakon što su dobili lijekove od socijalnih ginekologa (dok su se lijekovi za stimulaciju dobivali od preko njih) HZZO tim istim ginekolozima odbio platiti korištene lijekove jer su pacijentice prestare.

Jesi ti u postupku? U Splitu? Jesi imala problema vezano za lijekove? Kako je u Splitu? Ima li gužve? Rade li oni sad normalno IVF i ICSI, znam da su imali problema s opremom i nisu počeli raditi kad su planirali?

----------


## zlatica

*Kadauna*hvala na inf.nisam znala i ugodno sam se iznenadila!
U postupku sam i sutra dobivam "štopericu".U Splitu je eto konačno krenulo i dosad je odlično...ljekove sam odmah dobila u kbc.Nema još gužve jer je eto tek počelo...Drago nam je svima da nismo više nužno upućene u zg i imam dobar osjećaj glede svega..neka nas sve ponese početnički entuzijazam!
U kojoj si ti klinici jesi li zadovoljna?

----------


## lilana

danas sam eksplodirala,prije godinu dana sam bila u postupku na SD,na prirodnjaku od 1 do 4 mjeseca,naravno moja ginekologica mi je rekla da imaju naputak od ministarstva da nemogu/nesmiju naručivati gonale i da na nju ne računam, a na SD su rekli da nemaju materijal za rad,pa mislila sam ok ionaku ću platiti sve to i tražiti povrat,nakon godinu dana stiže rješenje da su priznali samo štopericua ostatak ne,s.g. kaže da nisam od nje tražila gonale

----------


## lilana

tko je tu lud? krivo mi je što je to samo par gonala,u svakom postupku koristila sam 2 do 4 komada,a s.g. navodi u rješenju da se čak nisam pojavljivala kod nje,valjda sam sama sebi pisala uputnice za folikulometriju,zašto nas ti ljudi kažnjavaju?toliko sam ogorčena i ljuta

----------


## Jim

Curke zanima me po novom zakonu koliko puta možemo ići besplatno na ivf ????

----------


## Kadauna

U zakonu NIŠTA ne piše koliko puta se može besplatno ići na IVF/ICSI ili  bilo koji drugi postupak medicinske oplodnje,  to podliježe odluci  HZZO-a, a ovo što ja isčitavam je da se može ići 6 puta na IVF/ICSI ili  čak i IUI/AIH ako je stimulirani. 

Evo stavljam još jednom naš zakon pa ga pročitatje: 
http://narodne-novine.nn.hr/clanci/s...7_88_2150.html


kao i odluku HZZO-a (3. str.) gdje vidiš na trećoj stranici što sve  ulazi u onih 6 postupaka: 
http://www.hzzo-net.hr/dload/upravno...ugovaranju.pdf

Po ovome što ja čitam, SVI postupci stimulirani, dakle kad dobiješ ili menopure ili gonale od bolnice ili prije od soc. ginekologice ulaze u tih 6 besplatnih.

----------


## Kadauna

> tko je tu lud? krivo mi je što je to samo par gonala,u svakom postupku koristila sam 2 do 4 komada,a s.g. navodi u rješenju da se čak nisam pojavljivala kod nje,valjda sam sama sebi pisala uputnice za folikulometriju,zašto nas ti ljudi kažnjavaju?toliko sam ogorčena i ljuta


Oprosti *Lilana*, alil bih te molila da malo objasniš što se točno dogodilo, nisam sigurna koji se dio odnosi na ovu godinu a koji na lanjske postupke, pls!




> *Kadauna*hvala na inf.nisam znala i ugodno  sam se iznenadila!
> U postupku sam i sutra dobivam "štopericu".U Splitu je eto konačno  krenulo i dosad je odlično...ljekove sam odmah dobila u kbc.Nema još  gužve jer je eto tek počelo...*Drago nam je svima da nismo više nužno  upućene u zg i imam dobar osjećaj glede svega..neka nas sve ponese  početnički entuzijazam!
> U kojoj si ti klinici jesi li zadovoljna*?


Zlatice, ma super je što ST više ne mora ići nužno u ZG na postupke i dobro je čuti da bar ST nema problema u distribuciji lijekova, no situacija je komatozna vezana za zakon i posljedice  :Sad: ( Želim ti sve naj za ovaj tvoj postupak. Ja se zbog zakona liječim u inozemstvu jer je kod nas u HR situacija kao što sam rekla komatozna, em zato što su postupci manje uspješni em zato što niz bolnica sad već ima ozbiljnijih problema u nabavci lijekova. Jednostavno nemam snage ići u postupak koji ima izgleda da uspije tek 15%, radije ću ići vani i bar znati da rade sve što je u njihovoj mogućnosti da uspješnost bude 30-40%.

----------


## lilana

[QUOTE=Kadauna;1574587]Oprosti *Lilana*, alil bih te molila da malo objasniš što se točno dogodilo, nisam sigurna koji se dio odnosi na ovu godinu a koji na lanjske postupke, pls!


 ali pregledala sam sve pravilnike i zakone, stvarno neznam tko je pisao to rješenje u HZZO-iu ali i moja baba bi bolje to napisala  :Laughing: , dotični pravnik se poziva na pravilnike koji stupaju na snagu u 5 i 11 mjesecu 2009.g. a ja sam u postupku bila u periodu od 1 do 4 mjeseca 2009.g. i navodi datume računa, tako da si sa tim rješenjem može obrisati"dupe", totalno nevažeće i nestručno napisano rješenje

tako da defiitivno pišem žalbu i neću se pomiriti s time, i samo nek probaju da me naljute, curke držite se i velika pusa svima

----------


## amaria 23

Imam pitanje?! Dali *prijedlog za upucivanje na lijecenje u inozemstvo*(jer idemo u Prag a treba namPGD),moze popuniti MPO doktor koji radi u privatnoj klinici ili pak moran ici u neku drzavnu kliniku?! Molim vas javite mi da mogu organizirati?!!!HVala unaprijed

----------


## gričanka

Amaria, *mora* biti MPO liječnik iz državnog sektora! HZZO ne refundira troškove nastale uslijed provedenog postupka MPO u privatnoj klinici, pa je tako i u ovom slučaju.

----------


## amaria 23

Hvala ti puno...Jer gospodja iz HZZO  Zagreb mi je rekla da mora biti MPO doktor,specijalist,mislila sam da to nije bitno dali je doktor u drzavnoj il iprivatnoj klinici,posto je to samo misljenje a ja ionako idem u inozemstvo na postupak...Svejedno hvala puno sad vec vise znam...hvala puno stvarno

----------


## loks

cure bokić svima, dal je možda koja imala sličnu situaciju...
ove sam godine predala za povrat poreza račune lijekova koje smo koristili u postupku. i sad me zanima zašto još povrat nisam dobila, iako većina ljudi koje pitam je. pa dal ste možda imali iskustva da obračunavaju duže i kasnije isplaćuju kad je ovakav slučaj?

----------


## Bab

loks, mislim da ti to nema veze s time, nego jednostavno kad dođeš na red.
Mi smo isto predali račune, dio za lijekove koji je glasio na mene, a račun za postupak( jer smo išli privatno) je glasio na MM i normalno su mu sve isplatili. Mi smo povrat dobili prije 2 tjedna, ali znam dosta ljudi koji imaju samo redovan povrat pa ga još nisu dobili. Tako da ne brineš...ili probaj nazvat u poreznu pa nek te spoje sa tvojim referentom da vidiš jel sve ok. I to sam ja znala radit čisto da se ne desi da im nešto fali pa te stave na kraj.

Nadam se da će te ipak novčeki uskoro razveselit  :Smile:

----------


## loks

hvala ti Bab draga!

----------


## loks

evo kad sam već saznala u čemu je problem...uglavnom šta se unutar prijave predaje nije važno, nema veze dal su lijekovi, oprema, osiguranje ili šta god. jednostaqvno idu redom. slovo mog prezimena su prošli, a mene stavili sa strane iz razloga šta nisam nešto kod osobnih podataka dobro upisala. onda rješe sve prijave koje su ok, a "problematične" na kraju...pa evo razlog mog problema...čisto da znate!

----------


## mare157

Sada ću ja uletiti kao padobranac, ali pitanje glasi: da li mi koji idemo u Mb na postupak imamo IKAKVA prava od HZZO-a? I ako imamo, u što sumnjam, koja su?
Još jednom se izvinjavam na ovakvom upadu!! :Smile:

----------


## ksena28

> Sada ću ja uletiti kao padobranac, ali pitanje glasi: da li mi koji idemo u Mb na postupak imamo IKAKVA prava od HZZO-a? I ako imamo, u što sumnjam, koja su?
> Još jednom se izvinjavam na ovakvom upadu!!


pa ustvari osim bolovanja (ako ti ginić i doktor opće prakse nisu neke rospije) ništa posebno.... eventualno možeš od svog doktora dobit pilule i utriće na recept

----------


## mare157

Hvala *ksena*!A to sam i mislila, ipak je samoinicijativni odlazak na liječenje u inoz., bilo bi nelogično da se može išta dobiti, ali htjela sam ipak pitati da kasnije ne lupam glavom u zid jer sam nešto mogla uštedjeti, a nisam. Čak nema ni povrata poreza za lijekove nakon 30.6. ako se ne varam?!

----------


## loks

mare157 znam jer imamo/smo imale istu ginekol. meni je dala utriće i jako kratko bolovanje, jer je smatrala da je za punkciju dovoljno bol samo taj dan a tako i za transfer.... a trebalo je puno puno muke i borbe...u to me vrijeme to jako vrijeđalo i bolilo (što ti je već i poznato) jer sam bila sigurna da to ovisi samo o njenoj dobroj volji, pa je samim time još više dolijevala "ulje na ionako već opečenu dušu". možda i vjerojatno (obzirom na tvoju priču) ćeš imati više sreće, al jedino što znam je da ti to doslovce može dati bez problema samo ako želi

----------


## maca2

Što se tiče bolovanja i postupka izvan Hrvatske, tu nemamo nikakvo zakonsko pravo - osim dan-dva za punkciju i transfer ( zvala sam HZZO osobno, a nakon mene i moja ginekologica ).
Ja sam to riješila prošle god. ( postupak u SLO ) tako da mi je dr. opće prakse izašla u susret i pisala mi 2 tj. bolovanja na neku drugu šifru ( mislim angina ili gripa ). Ako se možete tako dogovoriti to je najbolje i najjednostavnije. Isto tako ću napraviti i sljedeći mjesec kad sam opet u postupku u Mb.

----------


## mia74

Cure,imam pitanjce!
Shvatila sam da imamo pravo na 6 besplatnih postupaka-to znači,čim se koriste Gonali ili Menopuri,ubraja se u jedan od besplatnih postupaka..
Šta kad se to "ispuca"?
To znači da ja mogu ići na ivf,a moram sama kupiti lijekove?
Sam postupak ne plaćam?

----------


## mare157

*loks, maca2* hvala vam na odgovorima. Bolovanje je već dogovoreno sa dok.opće prakse, a recept za utrogestane je ostao od postupka iz 5.mj kad nismo stigli do transfera... Izgleda mi da je to maksimum koji mogu dobiti osim donacija od predivnih suborka sa rode! :Heart:

----------


## mravak

> Cure,imam pitanjce!
> Shvatila sam da imamo pravo na 6 besplatnih postupaka-to znači,čim se koriste Gonali ili Menopuri,ubraja se u jedan od besplatnih postupaka..
> Šta kad se to "ispuca"?
> To znači da ja mogu ići na ivf,a moram sama kupiti lijekove?
> Sam postupak ne plaćam?



Mene baš zanima odgovor na ovo pitanje???

----------


## andream

Prije se postupci nisu plaćali, samo lijekovi svaki put (po prijašnjem zakonu iza 38-e godine) pa vjerujem da je i sada tako.
Neka ipak netko još potvrdi.

----------


## pino

Da, postupci se ne plaćaju (ni sada ni prije), samo lijekovi nakon ispucanog 6. pokušaja.

----------


## modesty4

Ovaj čas sam došla od ginekologa i sva šokirana sjela za comp i prelistala sve napisano o ovoj temi.
Naime, tražila sam od slijedećeg ponedjeljka bolovanje, jer sam u stimuliranom postupku i u ponedjeljak mi je deveti dan ciklusa i moram na kontrolu-folikulometriju u Zg (a ja sam iz Slavonije) i dalje punkcija..... Do sada sam 2 AIH-a"odradila" sve sa godišnjim, kao i dogovore i dosadašnje kontrole za ovaj postupak. E sada više ne mogu, jer sam na rubu živaca od hormona i iscrpljena od putovanja do krajnjih granica.
Ginekologica mi kaže da nemam pravo na bolovanje, []jer je neplodnost stanje a ne bolest[/!!!
Na moje inzistiranje napisala mi je papirić za liječnika opće prakse, pa eto, ako mi on bude htio dati ona nema ništa protiv!!! Veli da nju to do sada nitko nije tražio (bolovanje) za potpomognutu, kao mogla bi mi pravdati dan kada moram ići i to je to.
Molim vas slobodno komentirajte! Imam li ja pravo na bolovanje pod šifrom N97 i to 14 dana ili ne? Napominjem da sam toliko očajna da mi ne znači ništa hoću li dobiti 100, 70 ili 50% plaće na bolovanju.

----------


## ksena28

naravno da imaš, imaš i na šifru (čini mi se) Z31. i ginićka ti je extra glupa, čak negdje ima pdf na googlu s tim šiframa pa joj isprintaj da zna!

----------


## kiara79

modesty naravno da imaš pravo na bolovanje..
dakle pod šifrom N 97 bolovanje do 14 dana 
N 98 bolovanje do 21 dan
Z 31 bolovanje do 7 dana

za AIH sam uvijek koristila N97,a sada za IVF idem na N 98
ne brini otiđi kod svog dr.opće prakse i na temelju jedne od ovih dijagnoza dat će ti i bolovanje
bolovanje možeš i kombinirati,znači za folikulom.Z31,a iza punkcije N97 ili odmah uzeti N98

----------


## bublica3

*modesty4* moram reć da ti je ta ginićka tuka kakve nema. Treba je prijavit, a pod hitno i promijenit ginekologa koji zna propise i koji će ti doć malo više u susret kad treba.  

ŠIFRA 97  je ženska neplodnost, a na bolovanje imaš sigurno pravo. Ja nisam još nikada otvarala jer imam savršenog poslodavca pa me ne gnjavi sa svim tim papirima.

----------


## modesty4

Cure hvala! Bolovanje sam od moje dr opće prakse dobila bez ikakvih problema pod šifrom N97!!!!

----------


## Marnie

Istina je da je ginekologica glupa, ali ona niti ne daje bolovanje već dr. opće prakse, pa ju valjda nije niti briga da sazna malo više o tome.

----------


## Mia Lilly

Ja sam uvijek bila od 3 dc pa sve do bete na 100% plaćenom bolovanju pod šifrom Z31.

----------


## ina7

> Ovaj čas sam došla od ginekologa i sva šokirana sjela za comp i prelistala sve napisano o ovoj temi.
> Naime, tražila sam od slijedećeg ponedjeljka bolovanje, jer sam u stimuliranom postupku i u ponedjeljak mi je deveti dan ciklusa i moram na kontrolu-folikulometriju u Zg (a ja sam iz Slavonije) i dalje punkcija..... Do sada sam 2 AIH-a"odradila" sve sa godišnjim, kao i dogovore i dosadašnje kontrole za ovaj postupak. E sada više ne mogu, jer sam na rubu živaca od hormona i iscrpljena od putovanja do krajnjih granica.
> Ginekologica mi kaže da nemam pravo na bolovanje, []jer je neplodnost stanje a ne bolest[/!!!
> Na moje inzistiranje napisala mi je papirić za liječnika opće prakse, pa eto, ako mi on bude htio dati ona nema ništa protiv!!! Veli da nju to do sada nitko nije tražio (bolovanje) za potpomognutu, kao mogla bi mi pravdati dan kada moram ići i to je to.
> Molim vas slobodno komentirajte! Imam li ja pravo na bolovanje pod šifrom N97 i to 14 dana ili ne? Napominjem da sam toliko očajna da mi ne znači ništa hoću li dobiti 100, 70 ili 50% plaće na bolovanju.


[B]Ginekologica je totalno ....... ne želim vrijeđati ali mislim da svi imamo "užas" mišljenje o takvim doktorima! Ja sam isto imala slučaj na samom početku odlaska na pratrage dalje. Kada sam obavila sve pretrage kod nje i kada više nije znala što bi mi dala da vadim od nalaza rekla je jednostavno da mi ona ne može ništa pomoći  - neka idem dalje i da nije ništa do mene nego do supruga. Kada sam ju pitala za savjet - njen odgovor je jednostavno bio - bilo koja klinika vezano uz to - neka si pogledam na internet. Naravno bez njene pomoći sam odlučila za VV, obavila AIH i IVF ove godine bez da sam otišla kod nje za ijednu uputnicu ili recept za lijekove. Sve to sam dobila kod svog dr.opće prakse koji mi je i nudio bolovanje od 14 dana (s obzirom na vrstu posla nravano sam koristila godišnji odmor). Nedavno sam kod nje išla raditi novi uzv,papa test i briseve pa je bila šokirana zbog svega što mi je dao moj dr.opće prakse. Pomalo i ljuta! Ja bi trebala biti ljuta zbog njenog ponašanja.
Ogorčena sam na svoju ginekologicu pa znam kak je to!

----------


## BHany

molim bez ružnih riječi!

kako marnie kaže, ginekolozi (niti bilo koji drugi liječnici) vam ne daju bolovanje, daje ga isključivo liječnik opće prakse na preporuku specijalista, i na njega imate pravo
neki liječnici opće prakse traže preporuku od ginekologa za ovo, a neki ne...ovisi o liječniku opće prakse...

----------


## pirica

da li nas šifra N97 oslobođa participacije ili ne???
iščitala sam topik o tome, ali na kraju nema konkretnog odgovora

----------


## kiara79

> da li nas šifra N97 oslobođa participacije ili ne???
> iščitala sam topik o tome, ali na kraju nema konkretnog odgovora


ja nisam nikad ništa platila...tako da mislim da da.

----------


## modesty4

Ja sam shvatila da nas ne oslobađa, ali ja imam dopunsko pa baš nisam mjerodavna!

----------


## visibaba

> Ja sam uvijek bila od 3 dc pa sve do bete na 100% plaćenom bolovanju pod šifrom Z31.


100%? Ali do max 4250kn? (npr. kao i za cuvanje trudnoce)
Ili?

----------


## visibaba

> *Mia Lilly* prvotno napisa                                  Ja sam uvijek bila od 3 dc pa sve do bete na 100% plaćenom bolovanju pod šifrom Z31.





> 100%? Ali do max 4250kn? (npr. kao i za cuvanje trudnoce)
> Ili?


 i da li je to onda u potpunosti na teret HZZO-a bolovanje?

----------


## nivesa

mislim da je sve besplatno što ide pod tu šifru,ja nisam ništa platila a nemam dopunsko

----------


## andream

Mene zanima sljedeće - u ovom postupku trebat će mi tri i pol kutije utrogestana. Prvu smo kutiju kupili, a jučer je MM bio kod ginekologice i dobio je dvije kutije (ako je dobro shvatio, toliko se može dobiti po postupku?). Sad ispada da ću još jednu kutiju morati kupiti ako je tako, a i kasnije ako je beta pozitivna. je li to uistinu tako ili bi mi gin trebala izdati još dvije kutije kad ove potrošim?
usput, ako netko ima kutiju utrića, a ne treba mu više (može i pola), nek me slobodno pp-a.

----------


## mia74

Koliko znam,Utrogestane ti ginekologica treba napisati na recept-bez obzira na to koliko ti treba kutija!Istina,samo dvije kutije idu na recept-maximalno,a mogla ti je napisati i ponovljivi recept-dižeš u istoj ljekarni par puta.
Kad ćeš biti pred kraj sa Utićima,pošalji M po recept i doktorica ti treba napisati!!!I nek se ne da smesti!

----------


## andream

hvala, mia, tako sam i mislila.

----------


## đurđa76

http://www.jutarnji.hr/ana--milinovi...0-eura/906048/

----------


## aiko70

> da li nas šifra N97 oslobođa participacije ili ne???
> iščitala sam topik o tome, ali na kraju nema konkretnog odgovora


Drage forumašice, dobro sam proučila propise i raspitala se u HZZO-u te saznala sljedeće:

na stranici http://www.hzzo-net.hr/dload/pravilnici/18_01.pdf je pravilnik sa svim šiframa bolovanja. Šifra N97 i nekoliko drugih šifri vezano je uz medicinsku oplodnju.  
Na stranici http://www.hzzo-net.hr/dload/zakoni/...procisceni.pdf je pročišćeni tekst Zakona o obveznom zdravstvenom osiguranju. U njemu piše da zdravstvenu zaštitu u
vezi s medicinskom oplodnjom u cijelosti plaća HZZO. Dakle, sve što obavljamo vezano uz šifru N97 i druge koje su vezano uz medicinsku oplodnju ne plaćamo čak i ako nemamo dopunsko osiguranje.

----------


## aiko70

> Curke zanima me po novom zakonu koliko puta možemo ići besplatno na ivf ????


nije više bitno koliko je liječenja provedeno niti koliko je žena stara
ograničenje postoji jedino vezano uz lijekove gonal i menopur i uz njih u osnovnoj listi lijekova HZZO-a piše da idu (da ih HZZO plaća) "do šest pokušaja stimulacije, a nakon svakog poroda ostvaruje se pravo na dodatnih 6 pokušaja" Bit je i u tome (barem je to za menopur) da ga ne može propisati više ginekolog, nego ga treba dati bolnica

----------


## aiko70

Visibaba, mislim da je to u potpunosti na teret HZZO-a

----------


## visibaba

> Visibaba, mislim da je to u potpunosti na teret HZZO-a


to znaci da se za postupak MPO moze koristiti bolovanje koje se na HZZO tretira kao i ono za cuvanje trudnoce? placeno je 100%, ali do max cca 4250kn i od prvog dana je sve na teret HZZO-a tj. nista ne ide na teret poslodavca?

zanimljivo, ako je zaista tako. 
mozda ce nekome koristiti ova info (meni nece, iako pitam :Rolling Eyes: )

----------


## cranky

> to znaci da se za postupak MPO moze koristiti bolovanje koje se na HZZO tretira kao i ono za cuvanje trudnoce? placeno je 100%, ali do max cca 4250kn i od prvog dana je sve na teret HZZO-a tj. nista ne ide na teret poslodavca?
> 
> zanimljivo, ako je zaista tako. 
> mozda ce nekome koristiti ova info (meni nece, iako pitam)


Ne bih rekla. Ja sam bila na tim bolovanjima, zadnji put 3 tjedna, ali je bilo tretirano kao i svako drugo bolovanje od poslodavca, a ne kao sad kad sam na čuvanju preko HZZO-a.

----------


## Maja Lena

> Ne bih rekla. Ja sam bila na tim bolovanjima, zadnji put 3 tjedna, ali je bilo tretirano kao i svako drugo bolovanje od poslodavca, a ne kao sad kad sam na čuvanju preko HZZO-a.


Evo ja sam baš neki dan o tome razgovarala sa svojom doktoricom opće prakse jer ću uskoro u postupak. Ona mi je rekla da će mi nakon transfera pisati obično bolovanje, a tek nakon bete, ukoliko se potvrdi trudnoća može mi pisati bolovanje za čuvanje trudnoće.

----------


## visibaba

*Maja Lena, cranky* - meni isto zvuci logicnije ovako kako vi kazete!

Ja sam jos pred neko vrijeme pitala za ovo da se objasni:




> Ja sam uvijek bila od 3 dc pa sve do bete na 100% plaćenom bolovanju pod šifrom Z31.


*Mia Lilly* nije nista odgovorila, a sada se jedino javila *aiko70* koja kaze da je to bolovanje na teret HZZO-a?
Meni ova pausalna izjava o 100% placenom bolovanju nema bas previse smisla :Undecided:

----------


## mimi81

Cure jedno pitanje, što se događa nakon 42 dana bolovanja? Jel se treba javiti liječniku koji je otvorio bolovanje ili se ide na komisiju u HZZO?

----------


## linalena

Hmm kak je sada neznam, prije se išlo na komisiju z akoju je uputnicu izdavala liječnica opće prakse. koliko znam danas se ne mora ići na komisiju nego ta komisija ili tak neko dolazi u ordinaciju i to produžuje ili ne, s time da mi nemoramo biti prisutni. Ali nisam ziher

A ja imam pitanje: ima otvoreno bolovanje 14 dana počevši s 1.12,  da li se računa 14 svih dana ili samo radnih, dakle da li mi bolovanje završava 14og ili kasnije??? Makar ga ja mislim prekinuti negdje oko 10og ali ipak me to zanima

----------


## kiara79

u bolovanje se računaju svi dani u tjednu,i radni i vikendi i blagdani..

----------


## anaitomi2

Pozdrav cure!
Molila bi jednu informaciju
Radi se o tome da ja i mm idemo na postupak umjetne oplodnje u Prag,a pošto smo većinu pregleda obavili privatno pa me sad zanima kojem doktoru se obratiti da nam ispuni obrazac za liječenje u inozemstvu?
unaprijed hvala

----------


## ruža82

bok cure! imam jedno pitanje, bila sam na inseminaciji, zanima me ukoliko bih ostala trudna kada se ide na bolovanje, s obzirom da je inseminacija u pitanju??

----------


## kiara79

> bok cure! imam jedno pitanje, bila sam na inseminaciji, zanima me ukoliko bih ostala trudna kada se ide na bolovanje, s obzirom da je inseminacija u pitanju??


ja sam odmah poslije inseminacije bila na bolovanju do bete,a da sam ostala trudna produžila bih na komplikacije...
dogovoriš se sa dr.

----------


## ruža82

> ja sam odmah poslije inseminacije bila na bolovanju do bete,a da sam ostala trudna produžila bih na komplikacije...
> dogovoriš se sa dr.


znači to da se može na bolovanje cim bi mi test bio pozitivan, odmah prvi dan??? to ovisi o ginekologu koji ti daje ili pak idu sve koje su u postupku potp.opl.?

----------


## kiara79

ružo imaš pp

----------


## tikica

Bila sam u svog socijalnog ginekologa koji mi je naplatio cervikalne briseve da li se to uopće plaća jer imam i dopunsko osiguranje,ako da mogu li onda to priložit za povrat poreza?

----------


## GIZMOS

Ne, to se definitivno ne plača kod socijalnog ginića. Barem ja nisam nikad platila, a radila sam ih masu puta...i ja i MM! A što se tiče povrata poreza i tu se nešto mjenjalo i ne znam da li više uopče postoji mogučnost povrata obzirom da su mjenjali zakon, ali možda se javi netko tko zna...(ako da, onda su smanjili limit i nije više 12 000 kn)

----------


## Kadauna

što se tiče povrata poreza, odnosno mogućnosti da se troškovi za med. usluge prilože poreznoj prijavi kao olakšica, to nažalost vrijedi za 2010 samo prvih 6 mjeseci, dakle za račune do 01. srpnja i to u iznosu od maks. 6000 HRK. 

No, ne znam šta ti je soc. ginekologica naplatila, sumnjam da ima osnovu za to jer si osigurana i još imaš dopunsko. Tad ne bi ništa smjela platiti, bar po mom laičkom shvaćanju naših prava i obaveza. Nazovi sestru svoje ginekologice i pitaj zašto ti ne naplaćeno išta za briseve cervikalne.

----------


## Bab

tikice, mislim da te dr "oženio" za lovu jer se to definitivno ne plaća. Ja sam ih radila kod svoje ginićke prije 2 mjeseca i ništa nisam platila, tako da bi ja još njega pitala za to...nek ti vrati pare...

a ovo za povrat poreza, mislim da se može prijaviti za prošlu godinu i to za prvih 6 mjeseci u iznosu do 6000 kn. Ali nisam ziher dal to vrijedi i za ovu godinu ili su to ukinuli.

U svakom slučaju ga pitaj zašto ti je to naplatio...
a kolko si platila, ako nije tajna?

----------


## Strumpfica

Ja sam na bolovanju šifra N31 (očekivano trajanje 7 dana). 7 dana je prošlo, beta je tek prekosutra, sad sam skroz zbunjena jer smo se dogovorili da se javim kad izvadim betu što je za više od tih očekivanih 7 dana? Što je najbolje pojma nemam da li se nakon bete trebam javiti dr opće prakse i ginekologu?!?!

----------


## Strumpfica

> Bila sam u svog socijalnog ginekologa koji mi je naplatio cervikalne briseve da li se to uopće plaća jer imam i dopunsko osiguranje,ako da mogu li onda to priložit za povrat poreza?


 Mene soc gin nije htio slati na briseve jer za to nema osnove, naime prije godinu dana sumi (tek nakon terapije) rezultati briseva bili ok. Odnosno, ponudio mi je da me pošalje uz plaćanje ako ja baš želim briseve jer je to sukpa pretraga i to bi me po njemu došlo 1200 kn. Pa sam se pokupila, otišla privatniku i to obavila briseve kod nekog super simpa doktora za nekih 700-tinjak kuna-naravno, bili su uredni  :Smile:

----------


## tikica

Platila sam 150kn, možda je to nešto po novom, vi to niste platili jer ste u postupku IVF ili se to inače ne plača.
 Briseve sam radila ima 7 dana i uredno platila kako ću mu sad reć to mi niste smjeli naplatit uf.

----------


## Bab

Ja sam ih radila nevezano za postupak...i nitko ništa nije spomenuo...čak me ni knjižice nisu tražili.

Pa fino, pitaj ih po kojoj su ti osnovi to naplatili...a račun, jesi to kojim slučajem dobila???

Mislim da je to sramota, kako kod nas neke stvari funkcioniraju  :Sad:

----------


## GIZMOS

Ja sam ih radila u 01/2010. pa ponovo prije postupka u 08/2010. Znaći 2 puta u 2010. godini, ali sam išla drugi put kad je ginekologica bila na GO kod njene zamjene pa me nitko nije ništa pitao, ali jednom prilikom sam je tražila da ponovim hormone pa mi je napomenula da ih imamo pravo vaditi samo jednom godišnje?????? Onda sam otišla kod doktora opće prakse i on mi je dao uputnicu. Ma mislim da svaki doktor kroji svoj zakon kako njima paše, a to što mi plačamo zdravstveno i dopunsko, to nema nikakve veze...

----------


## tikica

Može li se prijavit za povrat:
laparoskopija 8000 kn
AIH 1000 kn
štoperica 300 kn

----------


## GIZMOS

Ako ti je naplatio briseve onda ti je naaplatio malo jer su brisevi inače skupi. Inače papa test dođe nekih 150 kn. Brisevi su skuplji, posebno ako je uzeo onih 5 osnovnih...Nisam pametna, što ti je uopče napisao na račun? Jedina stvar koju sam ja platila (a radila sam svašta) je bio koagulogram (cca 100 kn) koji mi je trebao prije laparoskopije. Navodno naša ginička nema potpisan nekakav ugovor sa pulskom bolnicom, ali kasnije sam saznala da ni to nisam trebala platiti, ali mi nije dala drugog izbora, a trebalo mi je hitno...

----------


## Bab

gore ti je Kadauna napisala...znači za prvih 6 mjeseci ove godine i u iznosu do 6000 kn maksimalno.
Znači, možeš prijavit laparo i to ti je to, nažalost i to sve ako si to odradila do 01.07. ove godine.

----------


## tikica

Znači papa test se plača jer sam ja tada radila i papa test ali sam mislila da su mi naplatili briseve jer ja papa test nikad nisam plačala. Ja sam papa test plačala samo onda kad bi tila da mi dođe za 7 dana ako ne onda bi čekala 1mjesec ali bi to napravila besplatno.

----------


## tikica

> gore ti je Kadauna napisala...znači za prvih 6 mjeseci ove godine i u iznosu do 6000 kn maksimalno.
> Znači, možeš prijavit laparo i to ti je to, nažalost i to sve ako si to odradila do 01.07. ove godine.


A šta ću sa računima koje imam poslje 7 mj?

----------


## GIZMOS

U principu se ne plača ni papa test, nego kažem da bi po cjeni to što si platila prije moglo biti za papa test nego za briseve. Inače i mi smo prije par godina plačali papu ako nam je trebao hitno tj. ako smo htjeli da ga šalju za Rijeku (onda je koštao nekih 80,00 kn, ali ima već sigurno nekoliko godina od toga). Sada više nemamo izbora, papa test šalji za Pulu i čekamo ga brdo vremena...to ovisi o ugovorima između ginekologa i bolnica i čini mi se da se lomi na nama. Neki ginekolozi čak ni ne rade briseve i ne znam kako se onda to rješava...

----------


## Bab

a nažalost ništa... donjeli su takvo pravilo da priznaju račune samo za prvih 6 mjeseci. Ostale možemo baciti  :Sad:

----------


## Kadauna

što se tiče računa od 7. mjeseca, gotovo sam sigurna da ih možemo baciti, ali ih ja just in case čuvam, s našom blentavom i neupućenom Vladom se ne zna nikada!? A brzo će taj 2. mjesec i porezne prijave za 2010.g., ubrzo ćemo znati sve.

----------


## tikica

Ovo može biti samo kod nas ja se ne mogu načudit kao da sam živa samo 6 mjeseci ili kao da naša godina traje 6 mj pre strašno.
A kako je kad je u pitanju plača je onda isto samo do 7mj npr. sezonska plača 7,8,9mj?

----------


## Bab

Mislim da taj dio nisu mjenjali, nego da se to odnosi samo na "dodatne" stvari koje prijavljujemo pod povrat poreza, tipa kojekakvi računi i kamate za stambene kredite.

----------


## ruža82

Zanima me, bila sam na bolovanju tjedan dana, poslije inseminacije mi je beta bila 15.1 i odmah sam išla na bolovanje. ispostavilo se da je biokemijska. da li taj tjedan bolovanja ide na teret HZZO ili mog šefa???

----------


## GIZMOS

Ovisno o šifri bolovanja: ako ti je pisalo N97 kao šifra lječenja neplodnosti ili bilo koja druga (za neku bolest ili slično) onda plaču daje poslodavac, a ako su ti otvorene komplikacije u trudnoči onda doznake nosiš na HZZO i oni ti isplačuju tih 7 dana (ne sječam se šifre)

----------


## andream

pogledaj na papir koji ti je dr dao prvi dan bolovanja - ako je napisano A0, tada ide na teret firme, a ako stoji G0, tada je na teret HZZO-a.

----------


## ruža82

> pogledaj na papir koji ti je dr dao prvi dan bolovanja - ako je napisano A0, tada ide na teret firme, a ako stoji G0, tada je na teret HZZO-a.


I koliko se to dobiva, prema prosjeku plače??

----------


## nivesa

> Mene soc gin nije htio slati na briseve jer za to nema osnove, naime prije godinu dana sumi (tek nakon terapije) rezultati briseva bili ok. Odnosno, ponudio mi je da me pošalje uz plaćanje ako ja baš želim briseve jer je to sukpa pretraga i to bi me po njemu došlo 1200 kn. Pa sam se pokupila, otišla privatniku i to obavila briseve kod nekog super simpa doktora za nekih 700-tinjak kuna-naravno, bili su uredni


 Ja sam kod svoje privatnice platila briseve 100 kn jedini kaj sam sama odnjela štapiće u petrovu ali za cijenu koja je bila 600 kn razlike to mi nije bio nikakav problem!!!!!Tako da mi je malo smiješno da dr.koji radi preko hzzo -a traži 1200 kn!!!KATASTROFA!!!Inače je to besplatno preko hzzo-a pogotovo ako imaš dopunsko jer sam ja  na rebru ponkciju 2 ciste,doduše na dojci platila 50 kn,i nakon što sam podigla nalaz isto oko 50 kn...tako da *TIKICA* mislim da te dr malo preveslao....

----------


## nivesa

Ja bi ga na tvom mjestu pitala zašto ti je naplačeno nešto na šta imaš potpuno pravo besplatno obavit jer to su tvoji novci a ako njima nije neugodno uzimat našu lovu bez razloga ne treba ni tebi bit neugodno pitat za šta si dala novce...ili neka ti barem izda račun..

----------


## inana

[QUOTE=tikica;1773288]Znači papa test se plača jer sam ja tada radila i papa test ali sam mislila da su mi naplatili briseve jer ja papa test nikad nisam plačala. Ja sam papa test plačala samo onda kad bi tila da mi dođe za 7 dana ako ne onda bi čekala 1mjesec ali bi to napravila besplatno.[/QUOTE
da, čudima nikada kraja...Ja imam očajnog ginekologa, ono, taj bi upalio uzv jedino da mu doneseš sudski nalog, a i onda bi čekala 3 mjeseca da dođeš na red, i stvarno je očajan, ali... tih rjetkih trenutaka kad sam koristila njegove usluge, a to je bilo pred operaciju kad sam morala napraviti papa test i te briseve, frajer mi nije ništa naplatio, i mislim da ti nesmije naplatit, da smije, ovaj moj bi to napravio odmah 2x, a da si i išla privatno uzimati briseve, kao što sam ja išla nedavno, ako bi ti naplatio, naplatio bi ti 100 kn koliko je meni naplačeno...tak da se nadam da imaš lijep prsten, jer te oženio...ali, ako ti se neda s njim prepirati, idi ravnatelju te ustanove, i reci mu, i taj dan buš dobila novac...tak meni moj nije htio dat uputnicu za bolnicu, a ja imala termin za operaciju, i sve papire od privatnika, pa mi ovaj nije htio napisati,pa sam ja otišla upravitelju, i on mi je dostavio uputnicu u ured... ako neće milom, mora silom, hehehehe.a kaj, ne rade oni nama usluge badava, nego mi sveki mjesec dajemo finu lovu u nadi da će oni odraditi onaj minimum... zamisli moj šok, kad ja dođem od takvog doktora na institut, i na Sv.Duh... pa ja sam šokirana koliko su ti ljudi tamo dobri...

----------


## anabanana

:Shock: ja nista ne razumijem. Radim briseve i papa test kod svoje socijalne gin. i NIKADA nista nisam morala platiti. Kad sam prije radila privatno, kostali su 150 kuna, a papa tes i pregled sa UZV 450 kuna. Ove cifre koje vi spominjete ???? :Shock:

----------


## Maja Lena

Ja sam kod socijalne gin. radila i briseve i papa test i nisam ništa platila, ali kad sam radila privatno onda sam platila svaki bris posebno i papa test.

----------


## ruža82

ja kod svog gin. papa test uvijek plačam 100 kn, a ostalo nisam nikad platila. a sad zašto papu plačam a ostalo ne. nemam pojma, po čemu se papa naplačuje...

----------


## eva133

Ja nisam nikada ništa platila, ali imam dopunsko. Možda to ima nekakve veze.

----------


## ruža82

> Ja nisam nikada ništa platila, ali imam dopunsko. Možda to ima nekakve veze.


imam i ja dopunsko. mislim nije sad problem tih 100 kn, al koliko vidim da se plača i koliko drugih stvari kod nekih doktora i to nije u redu. svi bi morali biti isti

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

Placam papa test 100 kn samo kada hocu da bude gotov za par dana. Ako ne platim bude gotov za mjesec ili dva. Sto se tice briseva, a radila sam ih cesto, nikada nista nisam platila. I imam dopunsko.

----------


## Maja Lena

> Placam papa test 100 kn samo kada hocu da bude gotov za par dana. Ako ne platim bude gotov za mjesec ili dva. Sto se tice briseva, a radila sam ih cesto, nikada nista nisam platila. I imam dopunsko.


E, isto tako je i kod moje gin. Papa test se plaća 100 kuna ako hoćeš da je prije gotov, ako ne ne plaća se ništa.

----------


## kiara79

isto i kod mene...

----------


## Cannisa

Imam jedno pitanje, nemogu nigdje pronaći odgovor pa ,molim nekoga da mi odgovori. Jel imaj MM pravo na nekakvo bolovanje za vrijeme postupka? Mislim postoji li neka šifra za to ili otvarate na neke druge šifre. S obzirom da ne idemo u postupak u svome mjestu , trebati će nam jedno tjedan dana. Mi smo to dosada uvijek riješavali na način,da si skupi slobodnih dana ili g.o. Nikada nismo za nejga otvarali bolovanje. Sada ćemo morati , jer nemožemo nikako drukčije.

----------


## Sela

*Cannisa* mogla bi vam vasa dr izaci u susret i napisati nesto ovakvo
   362        N40 - N51      Bolesti muških spolnih (genitalnih) 
organa                                         do 7 dana
..a u to spadaju npr.ove dijagnoze:

- N46.0 Muška neplodost 

-N50.9 Poremećaji muških splnih organa, nespecificirani 

- N51.8* Drugi poremećaji muških spolnih organa u bolestima svrstanima drugamo

----------


## tikica_69

Cure, jedno pitanjce da ne citam sad ovo sve ispocetka jer sam na poslu i nemam cajta.
Na koji nacin dobiti financijsku podrsku od HZZO za postupak u Pragu?
Od koliko lijecnika se trazi misljenje i koja u stvari mora biti dijagnoza ili razlog kada oni odluce da je lijecenje u HR vise besmisleno?
TNX!  :Heart:

----------


## Sela

*Tikice* lijecenje van HR je indicirano kad ne postoje uvjeti za njegovo provodjenje u domicilnoj drzavi,npr.donacije.
Trazi se misljenje od 3 lijecnika plus onaj koji te uputio sa zahtjevom za lijecenje HZZOu.

----------


## tikica_69

Hvala Sela  :Heart: 
Znaci mogu to shvatiti ovako...Imam 20ak neuspjelih pokusaja iza sebe i 3 lijecnika su procjenila da je najvjerojatniji uzrok losa kvaliteta JS. Pomogla bi jedino donacija iste sto kod nas jos nije zazivilo.
Jesam li dobro shvatila?

----------


## mare41

> Ja nisam nikada ništa platila, ali imam dopunsko. Možda to ima nekakve veze.


 Za šifru N97 dopunsko nije potrebno jer nas ta šifra oslobađa participacije za sve vezano uz liječenje neplodnosti.

----------


## ruža82

> Imam jedno pitanje, nemogu nigdje pronaći odgovor pa ,molim nekoga da mi odgovori. Jel imaj MM pravo na nekakvo bolovanje za vrijeme postupka? Mislim postoji li neka šifra za to ili otvarate na neke druge šifre. S obzirom da ne idemo u postupak u svome mjestu , trebati će nam jedno tjedan dana. Mi smo to dosada uvijek riješavali na način,da si skupi slobodnih dana ili g.o. Nikada nismo za nejga otvarali bolovanje. Sada ćemo morati , jer nemožemo nikako drukčije.


mm je dobio bolovanje na šifru N46. za svaku folikulometriju si ide po posebnu doznaku.

----------


## Sela

> Hvala Sela 
> Znaci mogu to shvatiti ovako...Imam 20ak neuspjelih pokusaja iza sebe i 3 lijecnika su procjenila da je najvjerojatniji uzrok losa kvaliteta JS. Pomogla bi jedino donacija iste sto kod nas jos nije zazivilo.
> Jesam li dobro shvatila?


Sa svojom brojkom neuspjelih pokusaja "impresionirat" ces kompletnu komisiju.Odi svom MPO sa formularom koji ces skinuti sa weba HZZO,neka je ispuni i poziga
i odnesi to sa svojom iskopiranom kompletnom dokumentacijom u Margaretsku 3 u urudzbeni.Cekas od mjesec i pol do 4 mjeseca na odgovor.

----------


## olea77

pozdrav svima!
Evo da postavim pitanje na ovom forumu.Ovo za zahtjevom na liječenjem u pragu mi je jasno i poslala sam u hzzo pa čekam odgovor.cure su mi rekli da hzzo isplaćuje iznos vrijednosti dvije autobusne karte za trošak puta bez obzira kako idete samo se napiše zahtjev i oni vraćaju na tekući.jel znate kako ide sa lijekovima (gonali,štoperica),i dr što je potrebno za stimulaciju?meni je gin rejao da sve priznaju.kako to ide jel netko zna?
Pozdrav i hvala

----------


## tikica_69

Sela, hvala ti puno  :Heart:

----------


## arizona311

> Imam jedno pitanje, nemogu nigdje pronaći odgovor pa ,molim nekoga da mi odgovori. Jel imaj MM pravo na nekakvo bolovanje za vrijeme postupka? Mislim postoji li neka šifra za to ili otvarate na neke druge šifre. S obzirom da ne idemo u postupak u svome mjestu , trebati će nam jedno tjedan dana. Mi smo to dosada uvijek riješavali na način,da si skupi slobodnih dana ili g.o. Nikada nismo za nejga otvarali bolovanje. Sada ćemo morati , jer nemožemo nikako drukčije.


*cannisa*, MM je dobio bolovanje pod šifrom Z31-Postupci u vezi s oplodnjom (max. do 7 dana)
Jednom sam bila sa njim na pretragama pa je i meni dr. napisao bolovanje pod istom šifrom.

----------


## Cannisa

Hvala Vam puno na odgovorima

----------


## pirica

_From: Turčinov  Renata [mailto:renata.turcinov@hzzo-net.hr] 
Sent: Monday, January 10,  2011 12:13 PM

Cc: Zora.Lazeta@mzss.hr
Subject: FW: pitanje medicinska  oplodnja
Importance: High_




_Poštovana, _ 

_vezano uz upit o pravu na broj  postupaka potpomognute oplodnje iznosimo da se "ograničenje" broja postupaka  potpomognute oplodnje na teret sredstava obveznog zdravstvenog osiguranja odnosi  se isključivo na broj pokušaja u kojima su korišteni lijekovi za stimulaciju  ovulacije s Liste lijekova Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje (Zavod), a  ne i na sam postupak medicinske oplodnje._
_Dakle, ograničenje se veže samo  uz smjernicu iz Liste lijekova Zavoda pod brojem 44, a koja se odnosi na  primjenu lijekova menotropin (FSH+LH) i folitropin alfa, te koja glasi: do šest  pokušaja, a nakon svakog poroda ostvaruje se pravo na dodatnih 6  pokušaja._
_Slijedom rečenog, ukoliko u  postupku potpomognute oplodnje ne koristite lijekove za stimulaciju ovulacije s  Liste lijekova Zavoda na koje se ograničenje odnosi, broj postupaka potpomognute  oplodnje na teret sredstava obveznog zdravstvenog osiguranja nije  ograničen._

_S poštovanjem, _ 
_Hrvatski zavod za zdravstveno  osiguranje_

----------


## ZO

ajde ako mi netko može pomoći i napisati da ne uberem neki stari podatak, potrebno mi je za prijateljicu:

na uputnici treba pisati oznaka bolesti: 97

a šifra oslobođenja od participacije N97

ovako je bilo u moje vrijeme, jel to još uvijek stoji?

meni su i mužu pisali tako....

----------


## Aurora*

> ajde ako mi netko može pomoći i napisati da ne uberem neki stari podatak, potrebno mi je za prijateljicu:
> 
> na uputnici treba pisati oznaka bolesti: 97
> 
> a šifra oslobođenja od participacije N97
> 
> ovako je bilo u moje vrijeme, jel to još uvijek stoji?
> 
> meni su i mužu pisali tako....


Malo si pobrkala sifre, a malo se i promjenilo od tada.  :Smile: 

Ovako je:

Na uputnici u polje _U cijelosti pokriva obvezno zdravstveno osiguranje šifra_ ide *69* (to je nova sifra, prije je bila 97)
a u polje _Šifra dijagnoze prema MKB_ upisuje se *N97* kao i do sada.

----------


## ZO

da, sad vidim, osim što ne znam nove oznake još sam i onaj prvi dio preokrenula  :Embarassed: 

što sa muževim uputnicama?

----------


## Aurora*

> što sa muževim uputnicama?


Na muzevu uputnicu doktorica sada kao dijagnozu pise sifru *N46*. Nisam sasvim sigurna, ali cini mi se da je prije pisala N97. Ovo N46 se valjda odnosi na musku neplodnost? Sto se toga tice stvarno nisam sigurna, trebalo bi provjeriti. A ona druga sifra, sifra oslobadjanja od doplate je ista, znaci 69.

----------


## Aurora*

Evo, provjerila sam. N46 je sifra za musku neplodnost, a N97 za zensku. 

Ne znam da li ce na uputnicu muzu napisati N97 ako se recimo zna da je bas problem kod zene ili ce bez obzira na to muskarcu automatski pisati N46 (tako to radi nasa doktorica), a zeni N97. Ali vjerojatno je to manje bitno.

Inace, tu su Sifranici koje koristi HZZO.

----------


## ZO

hvala, nepresušan si izvor točnih podataka....

----------


## pretorija

Dal postoji dobna granica za lijecenje u Pragu nmislim na donacije
Koje pretrage su potrebne pri predavanju dokumentacije
Posto ja ne zivim trenutno u Hrvatskoj prosle godine sam bila 4 mjeseca doma i da sam znala bila bi predala sve dokumente jer nije malo par tisuca eura platit za postupak u Pragu.
Ja sam u meno pauzi i mislim da osim hormona kompletih nebi trebalo nista vise od pretraga.
Ja sam se lijecila u Rijeci od steriliteta 95-96 god i tad sam stavljena na program za Ivf ali tada smo morali sami kupovat sve ljekove a mi nismo imali novaca nit imali od koga posudit tad banke nisu davale nista i bila su teska vremena.
A bili smo i mladi pa smo mislili da imamo vremena a tako su nam i dr. govorili 
Moj muz je ok samo ja imam problem ali pretpostavljam da treba i njegov nalaz.
Hvala puno

----------


## andream

pretorija, postavi pitanje na potpomognuta u češkoj
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/58112-P...EŠKOJ/page38

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Evo, provjerila sam. N46 je sifra za musku neplodnost, a N97 za zensku. 
> 
> Ne znam da li ce na uputnicu muzu napisati N97 ako se recimo zna da je bas problem kod zene ili ce bez obzira na to muskarcu automatski pisati N46 (tako to radi nasa doktorica), a zeni N97. Ali vjerojatno je to manje bitno.
> 
> Inace, tu su Sifranici koje koristi HZZO.


 znaci dobro je napisala... :Smile: ....bojala sam se da nam markere bezze ne naplati

----------


## pirica

Poštovana, 
„štoperice“  Ovitelle i Brevactid ne ulaze u 6  pokušaja liječenja koji terete sredstva Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno   osiguranje.
Za kontrolu u zdravstvenoj ustanovi potreban je pismeni zahtjev s konkretnim podacima.

S poštovanjem, 
Hrvatski zavod za zdravstveno  osiguranje




cure evo ga, sad pišite zahtjeve s konkretnim podacima

----------


## Kadauna

hvala pirice!

----------


## olea77

Pirica,jesi ti slala mail u hzzo na renata.turcinov@hzzo-net.hr da pitaš za lijekove?
I je bi trebala poslati upit naime meni je hzzo odobrio postupak AID (donacija sjemena) u Pragu kako to kod nas nije izvedivo gdje priznaju postupak i trošak puta bus povratna karta,ali za lijekove kažu da mi dr mora dati na recept.Trebat ću klomifen +gonal f i štopericu.Moj soc gin će mi raditi pripremu i on kaže da lijekove moram sama kupiti pa tražiti od hzzo povrat.
U hzzo kažu da soc gin ne može dati lijekove već samo mpo ginekolozi u državnoj ustanovi ili oni koji imaju sa njima ugovor.
U Petrovoj gdje su mi radili zahtjev kažu da mi oni ne mogu dati lijekove jer oni ni ne rade postupak već se on radi u Pragu.
Ja opet zovem hzzo i oni tvrde da imam pravo na lijekove i da tražim od dr na pismeno da mi ne daju.Koji će dr to napismeno napisati neću da pričaju sa tobom a kamo da pišu.
Stvarno me vozaju da mi nista nije jasno.
U 4 mj krečem sa stimulacijom i voljela bi prije toga točno znati,jer glupo je da ja sada kupujem lijekove pa da kasnije tražim da mi refundiraju kada imam pravo na njih jer mi hzzo plaća postupak AID i on se vodi.
Cure pomozite sa iskustvima jer ne znam kome da se više obratim.

----------


## pirica

olea jesam njoj sam slala a u cc zori lažeti iz ministarstva, moram priznat brzo su mi odgovorile

----------


## olea77

Hvala,pisat ću ih pa ćemo vidjeti.
Pozdrav

----------


## RuzicaSB

*olea77* znam da nije lako kad te tako vozaju ali budi odlucna i uporna, informirana vec jesi i ne daj da te slome.ocigledno se i ide na te fore da nam dodije kucati od vrata do vrata da na kraju odustanemo i kupimo sve sami iako imamo pravo dobiti besplatno.Sretno!

----------


## kiara79

više mi ništa nije jasno kako muljaju sa tim lijekovima.. :Mad: 

dakle zanima me konkretno za Cetrotide..???
da li je na listi ili nije..zašto ga moramo kupovati,a u nekim klinikama cure dobivaju u postupku??

niš ne kužim...i ljuta sam ko ris... :Evil or Very Mad: 
kažu mi kupite možda će trebati..ko da je to samo tako 1000 kn pljunut za nešto što će ti MOŽDA trebati..

----------


## mare41

kiara, cetrotide je na Listi lijekova HZZO, a oni se NE kupuju, tražilicu možeš naći ovdje: http://www.hzzo-net.hr/01_04.php

----------


## kiara79

mare moje ma našla ja to,ali mi prošli tjedan rekli da kupim...
kaj sad...da kupim i tražim povrat od HZZO-a ili oni to moraju dati-kažu da nemaju..ne znam..

----------


## mare41

kiara, piši u hzzo na mail što ga je stavila pirica, ako nemaju-hzzo mora dati povrat.

----------


## kiara79

> kiara, piši u hzzo na mail što ga je stavila pirica, ako nemaju-hzzo mora dati povrat.


hoću..hvala!!

----------


## pirica

> kiara, piši u hzzo na mail što ga je stavila pirica, ako nemaju-hzzo mora dati povrat.


piši i pitaj

----------


## olea77

Pozdrav cure,
Poslala sam danas dopis u hzzo i ministarstvo da pitam za lijekove (gonale,cetrotide,ovitrelle) kako ide kada ide na teret hzzo.
Odobren mi je postupak AID koji plaća hzzo u Pragu pa sada moram riješiti lijekove.
Moram se izboriti da ih dobijem na recept kada imam za to pravo,ali teško ide.

----------


## olea77

Evo brzo je stigao odgovor od hzzo-a.

Poštovana,

 sukladno našem rješenju, postupak u Pragu će se odobriti na teret Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje (HZZO).

No, prema tumačenju Službe za upravni postupak Direkcije HZZO-a koja Vam je izdala rješenje, za stimulaciju lijekova potrebno je da se obratite liječniku specijalisti kod kojega ste se liječili od nepolodnosti, odnosno koji je preporučio liječenje u inozemstvu.

S poštovanjem, 

Hrvatski zavod za zdravstveno osiguranje

----------


## ježić

Objavila sam na forumu Petrove, ali evo i ovdje. Meni su u AIH postupku u bolnici dali štopericu Ovitrelle i računali ju kao jedan iskorišteni postupak. Žalila sam se HZZO-u i dobila odgovor i objašnjenje, pa evo kopiram cijeli mail:

*Poštovana, 

ispričavamo se na grešci. Lijek Ovitrelle je zaista na listi, i odobrava se prema specijalista ginekologa ili endokrinologa.
Dakle, ponavljamo ponovno, te molimo da ovaj dopis pokažete u bolnici.

Prema propisima Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje (nastavno: HZZO), ne postoji nikakvo ograničenje što se tiče samog IVF postupka i isti tereti sredstva HZZO-a ako se koristi na uputnicu HZZO-a u ugovornim zdravstvenim ustanovama. Ograničenje postoji jedino kada se radi o Menopur i Gonal.
Isti lijekove se odobravaju do šest pokušaja, a nakon svakog poroda ostvaruje se pravo na dodatnih šest pokušaja, na teret HZZO-a.
Lijek Ovitrelle je dužna osigurati sama bolnica i nikako se ne smije ubrajati u šest pokušaja na teret HZZO-a, jer takvo ograničenje nije propisano za navedeni lijek.

Ako će Vam se uz korištenje istog lijeka i nadalje vezati smjernica koja je propisana uz lijekove Menopur i Gonal, molimo da nam se ponovno obratite radi poduzimanja daljnjih koraka.

S poštovanjem, 
Hrvatski zavod za zdravstveno osiguranje*

U prijašnjem mailu sam dobila objašnjenje ukoliko sam sama kupila Ovitrelle i Klomifen, nek pošaljem HZZO-u za povrat novčanih sredstava. Naravno, za to treba R1 račun i kopija povijesti bolesti ili otpusnog pisma u kojem se vidi da su navedeni lijekovi zaista primljeni.

----------


## kiara79

kako sam pitala za Cetrotide...da,on je na listi i konačno sam ga u bolnici i dobila...nisu me ponovno poslali da ga kupim...
dakle curke...Cetrotide NE MORAMO plaćati...

----------


## olea77

Bože,ne mogu vjerovati kako nam mažu oći!
Stvarno sam iznenađena i ražmišljam jer oni stvarno ne znaju svoj posao ili ne znam više.
Ježić stvarno je super to što si to javno objavila na forumu tako da i drugi znaju.
Ipak su to naša prava i zašto da plaćamo iz svoga đepa.
Ja se isto borim i još nisam riješila lijekove zvala danas u P pa nije bilo dr koja mi je ispunjavala zahtjev.
Možda sutra bude više sreće.
Pozdrav svima i budite uporne.

----------


## olea77

Drage moje,

Kako su mene danas izvozali u zg.
Imala sam dogovor u Petrovoj kod dr B za lijekove.Ponela ja sve papire i dopis od hzzo gdje je vidljivo da inekcije za stimulaciju u Pragu zatražim u bolnici koja me je uputila na liječenje u inozemstvo.
Lijepo sam objasnila dr,a ona mene da mi ne mogu dati lijekove jer ne idem u postupak kod njih i da ne zna kako bi lijekove pravdala,ja njoj objašnjavam kako su mi rekli i napisali u mailu ali ne vrijedi.Onda sam rekla da mi napiše kako mi ne mogu dati i napisala je.
Sva ljuta zovem hzzo i oni kažu da mi bolnica treba dati inekcije za postupak.
Ja objašnjavam pa zovem hzzo u dalmatinsku,pa me prebacuju u margaretsku i potrošim ja cijeli bon.
Nakraju odem do njih u margaretsku 3 jedva sam našla kako nisam i zg a koga kod pitam nitko nezna šetali su me 10 min okolo a ono mala uličića od tri broja.
Tamo me primila dr Dolovski i dr Pezelj Duliba i ne mogu reći stvarno su bile jako ljubazne i nisu mogle vjerovati da dr u bolnici tako govore.
Da skratim priču rekle su mi da dodem za sat vremena da će napisati dopis u kojem objašnjavaju kako dr u Petrovoj trebaju postupiti da bi pravdali izdane lijekove a da stvar bude gora doktori su u bolnicama upoznati sa tom procedurom dopisom koje je hzzo uputio njima 23.travnja 2010 g.
Poslije toga žurim u Petrovu nazad i molim dr B da mi izda lijekove a ona meni da ne može sada jer je proslo 15 sati i da dođem ujutro.
Ja je molim da mi da pošto nisam iz zg već da ne moram opet doći sutra jer je to dodatni trošak a ona da joj je žao i da moram doći ponovo.
Bila sam jadna i ljuta jer nisam dobila lijekove na koje imam pravo a dr neznaju svoj posao.
Hop vidim da si ti sve dogovorila u vinogradskoj,pa mi nije jasno kako dr u Petrovoj o teme neznaju ništa kada je riječ o postupku u Pragu.
Pa nisam ja jedina koja ima takav slučaj pa mi nije jasno?
Je tko od vas išao u Petrovu po lijekove a da ide u Prag na postupk?

----------


## olea77

Da rekli su mi u P da nemaju cetrotide, kiara79 u kojoj si ga ti bolnici dobila?

----------


## ježić

Olea, jako mi je žao, i iskreno ne znam stvarno što da kažem. Žalosno je što se pacijenti uz sve probleme moraju boriti još i svakakvim glupostima iz birokracije. Ako sam dobro shvatila iz tvojeg posta, prvo su ti u Petrovoj dali dopis da ti ne mogu dati lijekove, da bi se ti ponovno vraćala k njima s HZZO-a s dopisom u kojem piše da ti moraju dati lijekove, da bi na kraju doktorica mogla izdati lijekove, ali tek drugi dan jer je prošlo 15 sati??? A najžalosnije od svega u cijeloj priči je stav tvoje doktorice, koja ne može pokazati toliko ljudskosti da izađe barem malo nekom u susret. Dakle, ljudska glupost nadilazi sve granice. Mislim da bi ih trebalo dati u novine.
Ja bi ti vrlo rado pomogla, ali nisam u sličnoj situaciji. Nadam se da će se javiti netko od cura koje jesu.
Sretno!

----------


## kiara79

> Da rekli su mi u P da nemaju cetrotide, kiara79 u kojoj si ga ti bolnici dobila?


evo dobila neki dan na Svetom Duhu..
i poslala mail u HZZO da pitam za Cetrotide i oni mi odgovorili da je lijek na listi i da bolnica u kojoj obavljamo postupak
mora osigurati sve lijekove..

----------


## taca70

Olea77, znam da ti nije do dodatnog maltretiranja po Petrovoj ali ja bih na tvom mjestu iskopirala taj dopis HZZO-a i sutra ga dala prof. Simunicu koji je sef odjela u nadi da buduci pacijenti nece prozivljavati iste neugodnosti. Isto vrijedi i za dopis vezano za Ovitrelle.

----------


## olea77

Pozdrav drage,
Evo danas zovem opet bolnicu i dr B naravno ne mogu dobiti.
Razgovarala sam sa glavnom sestrom Matildom i ona kaže da prvo moram kod doktorice da ona napiše šta treba pa onda do nje,Gonala ima i Ovitrelle a Cetrotod nema iako je on na listi ali bolnica ga nema.
Jel znate šta u tom slučaju dali daju kakvu zamjenu.
Danas planiram sve provjeriti i biti sigurna kada opet dođem da su sve riješiti i konačno dobiti lijekove.

----------


## olea77

Ovo je stvarno za nepovjerovati.
Zovem cijelo jutro bolnicu Petrovu i samo me spajaju odjel-ambulanta i na kraju mi se dr B javi i kaže da ne mogu postupati po dopisu koje je izdao hzzo i da mi ne može dati lijekove.NEVJEROVATNO.
Zovem ja opet hzzo i oni kažu da im nije jasno zašto i da se malo strpim i da će se javiti.
Dr u P me je uputila da zovem u ministarsto gđu Lažetu.Pa šta ona ima s time?
Ja ču poluditi.

----------


## ježić

Olea, jesu li uspjela što riješiti na kraju?

----------


## olea77

Nastavak slijedi..........
Zvala ja gđu Zoru Lažetu u mzss i jako je ljubazna.
Ja objasnila svoj problem problem (kao papiga po stoti put) i žena nije mogla vjerovati kako bolnica postupa.Uzela je moj broj i rekla mi je da će mi se netko javiti za pola sata bolnica ili hzzo.Tako je i bilo nazvala me gđa zamjenica ravnatelja iz hzzo i rekla da se ujutro javim dr u Petrovu i da je sve dogovorila sa predstojnikom bolnice Oreškovićem i da ako bude problema da je zovem.
Ja ču naravno ujutro opet zvati bolnicu da provjerim jer više nitkom ne vjerujem  (danas prije tri kada mi se javila nikoga više nije bilo) i ako mi potvrde sjedam u auto i po inekcije.
Tako sam vam  ja digla sve na noge od doktora,hzzo,ministarstva.Bila sam spremna zvati i ministra Milinovića.Nisu oni svjesni koliko sam ja uporna kada nešto zacrtam i dosta mi je laži i mazanja oči kada sam u pravu.
Svaka čast ministarstvu i hzzo bili su susretljivi a bolnica neću ni komentirati.
Joj samo da meni ovaj puta uspije mislim da ču biti spremna izaći u novine.

----------


## nadia

bok svima, ja bih se ubacila ako smijem, ne znam da li je pitanje vezano uz temu.. naime, zanima me da li se putni nalozi mogu naknadno ići ovjeriti, budući da ga nisam imala sa sobom kad sam odlazila na kontrole (a imam pravo na naknadu)?

----------


## ježić

> bok svima, ja bih se ubacila ako smijem, ne znam da li je pitanje vezano uz temu.. naime, zanima me da li se putni nalozi mogu naknadno ići ovjeriti, budući da ga nisam imala sa sobom kad sam odlazila na kontrole (a imam pravo na naknadu)?


Mislim da mogu.

Olea, sretno s nastavkom. Živo me interesira kako će to završiti, s obzirom da i meni uskoro ponovno pripada štoperica u Petrovoj. Baš me zanima hoći li se i ja morati opet raspravljati.

----------


## olea77

Evo ja konačno DOBILA LIJEKOVE!!!(hura).
Dali su mi Gonale,Ovitrelle a umjesto Cetrodita dobila sam Decapeptyl od 0,1 mg(u Pragu rekli da može samo se mora davati od drugog dana).
Sestre su me dočekala i dale mi inekcije kod dr nisam ni bila.
Sretna sam što sam konačno sve uspješno riješila,jer bila sam uporna tih dva dana i nisam odustajala od svojih prava.
Eto cure sada znate proceduru i nadam se da vi nečete imati tih problema.
Sutra idem kod svog gin koji će mi davati inekcije da sve dogovorimo i preostaje mi čekati ciklus i onda hrabro napred.
Pozdrav svima,

----------


## ksena28

Bravo, svaka čast! Baš sam sretna i ponosna! Palac dolje za Petrovu!

----------


## kiara79

[QUOTE=ksena28;1849683]Bravo, svaka čast! Baš sam sretna i ponosna! Palac dolje za Petrovu![/QUOTE

x
bravo olea!!

----------


## ježić

Bravo Olea! Svaka čast!
Ja se uskoro u Petrovoj borim za svoju štopericu. Vjerujem da si mi puno olakšala.

----------


## olea77

Hvala cure!
Ježić imaš pravo na štopericu i ne broji ti se u plaćeni postupak ali svakako isprintaj dopis koji su ti poslali iz hzzo.
Hoće ti vratiti novac za ovitrell koji si kupila?
Kod kojeg si ti dr u Petrovoj?

----------


## ježić

Sad znam da imam pravo na štopericu i definitivno idem s dopisom u Petrovu. Prvu štopericu su mi uvalili i računali pod jedan postupak, tako da ni ne mogu tražiti povrat novaca za nju. Jedino što mogu je tražiti u bolnici da mi brišu iz evidencije taj jedan postupak, ali ne znam hoći li u tome uspjeti. U HZZO-u su mi rekli da mogu tražiti povrat ako ju kupim. Ja sam inače kod doktorice Š.

----------


## Rominka

bok, mene dugo nije bilo jer smo se prepustili dr na VV, a sada kad su nam zatvorili vrata odlucili smo se na prag. zanima me da li ako idemo na svoju ruku prvi put za prag u drugom postupku postoji mogucnost da ide na teret hzzo-a? ne bi voljela izgubiti prava ako ih vec imamo, a s druge strane dosta to sporo ide (barem sam stekla takav dojam).

----------


## ptica1

Danas sam se čula sa HZZO-m i odobren mi je zahtjev za refundaciju za kupljeni Ovitrelle i gospođa mi je rekla da da ako mi u bolnici opet ne daju da slobodno napišem zahtjev i da će mi odobriti. 
Dali je još netko tražio refundaciju i dali je dobio?

----------


## olea77

Pozdrav Rominka,
Ovisi na šta ideš,hzzo ti pokriva postupke koje se ne radi u hr donacija sjemena,jajne stanice.
Na zahtjev se čeka od mjesec dana do četiri mjeseca.Ako ti odobre hzzo ti pokriva postupak vani,lijekove i troškove puta.
U klinikama nema čekanja.Više o toj temi imaš na podpomognuta u Češkoj.
Pozdrav

----------


## Bea

Imam pitanje: da li trebam imati za postupak MPO i dopunsko osiguranje

----------


## Aurora*

> Imam pitanje: da li trebam imati za postupak MPO i dopunsko osiguranje


Ne treba. Za postupke MPO se upisuje sifra oslobadjanja od placanja br. 69.

----------


## Bea

hvala.

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

*Zanima me da li imam pravo na bolovanje nakon transfera i koliko dugo, a jos vise me vezano za to zanima da li drzava to bolovanje u potpunosti pokriva, znaci i doprinose i placu.*
Placa mi i nije sad pod mus, ali u firmi su mi rekli izaci u susret sa svime dokle god njih to ne kosta ni lipe. Vidjela sam da drzava pokriva u potpunosti komplikacije u trudnoci, ali obzirom da sam ja danas imala embriotransfer kako je s time?
Da li vec prvi dan koji ostanem doma moram trcati ginekologu (pretpostavljam da on daje zeleno svjetlo za bolovanje a dr. opce prakse na temelju toga radi doznake ili sto vec) ili mogu doci ginekologu npr. u ponedjeljak i traziti bolovanje retrogradno za protekla 4 dana?
Radim nocne smjene u okruzju koje nije nimalo stimulativno za bilo koji stadij trudnoce, u prvom postupku sam izabrala raditi ali vise ne kanim ponoviti gresku, tako da mislim da necu imati problema da mi se odobri bolovanje, ali ne znam kako to ide s time da ja potvrdim gdje i kako radim? (u ugovoru o radu ne pise nocna ali navodno sam tako prijalvjena)

----------


## ptica1

> *Zanima me da li imam pravo na bolovanje nakon transfera i koliko dugo, a jos vise me vezano za to zanima da li drzava to bolovanje u potpunosti pokriva, znaci i doprinose i placu.*
> Placa mi i nije sad pod mus, ali u firmi su mi rekli izaci u susret sa svime dokle god njih to ne kosta ni lipe. Vidjela sam da drzava pokriva u potpunosti komplikacije u trudnoci, ali obzirom da sam ja danas imala embriotransfer kako je s time?
> Da li vec prvi dan koji ostanem doma moram trcati ginekologu (pretpostavljam da on daje zeleno svjetlo za bolovanje a dr. opce prakse na temelju toga radi doznake ili sto vec) ili mogu doci ginekologu npr. u ponedjeljak i traziti bolovanje retrogradno za protekla 4 dana?
> Radim nocne smjene u okruzju koje nije nimalo stimulativno za bilo koji stadij trudnoce, u prvom postupku sam izabrala raditi ali vise ne kanim ponoviti gresku, tako da mislim da necu imati problema da mi se odobri bolovanje, ali ne znam kako to ide s time da ja potvrdim gdje i kako radim? (u ugovoru o radu ne pise nocna ali navodno sam tako prijalvjena)


Koliko znam imaš pravo na bolovanje 14 dana do ß, ali dali će biti na teret poslodavca ili hzzo najviše ovisi o tvom dr opće prakse. 
Konkretno ja sam nakon prvog aih dobila bolovanje AO ( na teret poslodavca) sa šifrom z31 što znači do 7 dana, a sada nakon drugog aih dobila sam GO ( tosu komplikacije na teret hzzo) pod istom šifrom z31. Niti sam ju pitala niti tražila sama mi je tako napisala tako da sam shvatila da mogu kako hoće.

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Hvala ti ptica :Smile: 
Na jednom drugom topicu tu na rodi dobila sma takodjer slicne informacije, poslala sma i PM jednoj korisnici ali sma tek kasnije skuzila da se ona vec nekoliko mjeseci logirala pa ne ocekujem tako brzo odgovor a stvarno mi je goruce....
Ja bih pokusala dobiti N98 - bolovanje zbog "komplikacija u svezi s umjetnom oplodnjom" koje traje maximalno do 21 dan.
Ja sa svog posla odlazim ovako ili onako a ako mogu nastojat cu prolongirati bolovanjima koliko god mogu...dao bog da se to bolovanje uskoro pretvori u bolovanje zbog komplikacija u trudnoci....
*Dakle, ginekolog predlaze sifru (tipa hoce li to biti N98 ili nesto drugo) a dr. opce prakse odluci hoce li to biti GO ili AO? je li to tocno i moze li dr. opce prakse samo tako odluciti sto ce biti?
Gdje to mogu za 100% saznati? (Ovi u lokalnom Hzzo-u nemaju pojma a na onaj broj 08007979 mi se nitko ne javlja)
Da li bolovanje moze ici retrogradno? Ja nisam isla raditi od srijede (noc prije transfera), moze li mi dr. opce prakse pisati bolovanje od tog dana?* U ponedjeljak najranije mogu k svom ginekologu, a u utorak poslijepodne najranije mogu do dr. opce prakse, jer im je takvo radno vrijeme.

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Btw. je li to G "nula" ili G "O"

----------


## ježić

Pitaj u HZZO-u
*Glasnogovornica:* *Renata Turčinov*
Tel. 01 / 4806 363
Fax. 01 / 4812 645
glasnogovornica@hzzo-net.hr

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Upravo sam poslala mail na njihov neki mail koji je valjd aza opce informiranje...ali super, sad cu samo copy paste-ati isti mail na tu glasnogovornicu....
Hvala :Smile:

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Ja sam potpuno luda vise i od neinformiranosti onih koji bi trebali znati i od svoje firme koja i kad joj prezentiras da ju neces kostati ni lipe radi probleme. Toliko toga sam istrpila da postignem tih 12 mjeseci neprekinutog staza (iako zapravo na istom mjestu radim 3 pune godine!!!) i sad sam nakon embriotransfera citave dane i noci u grcu pitajuci se hocu li ikako "isposlovati" s ovom ocajnom drzavom i jos ocajnijom firmom svoja prava.
Danas sam bila kod ginekologa i preporucio mi je mirovanj. Sutra idem kod dr. opce prakse da mi otvori bolovanje ali samo ako mi moze to bolovanje ici na teret Hzzo-a jer mi ga firma nece platiti, ako ne radit cu do bete pa onda dobit otkaz.
Sad me samo jos zanimaju konkretni odgovori na pitanje koje mi je postavio voditelj:
*Da li Hzzo meni placa direktno na racun novce (u slucaju te GO sifre bez obzira da li su u pitanju komplikacije u IVF-u ili komplikacije u trudnoci) ili moraju oni (firma) uplatiti pa im drzava refundira naknadno?*
Bivsi voditelj je vec godinu dana na bolovanju i navodno mu nisu uplatili jos nista, ali pretpostavljam da je kod komplikacija u trudnoci ipak drugacije ili?
Zvala sam vec sto brojeva i poslala nekoliko mailova, izmedju ostalog preporucenu mi glasnogovornicu Turcinov koja me lagano proslijedila pravnoj sluzbi koja mi je samo opetovano ponovila ono sto i vrapci na grani znaju da Hzzo pokriva sto posto samo u slucaju trudnoce a za ovo drugo ne znaju, zatim su me spojili na dezurnog lijecnika ali nakon sto sam se naslusala nekoliko minuta muzike poklopila sam slusalicu jer sam zurila ginekologu. Kazu mi i da su primili moj mail ali nitko se nije izjasnio zasto mi nisu odgovorili.
Ja lagano ludim, cini mi se sve vise da ovaj postupak nema smisla, ne uz ovakav stres :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ici

LilyOfTheValley nekada je bilo da je bolovanje nakon IVF bilo GO tj plaćeno od HZZO-a ali po novim pravilima(koja većina službenika u HZZO ne zanju) ide na "obično bolovanje" tj AO jer nije još trudnoća pa ne može bit GO (kompikacije trudnoće i poroda) dakle firma ti plaća bolovanje tek nakon pozitivne bete bi ti bilo na tetret HZZO-a!

----------


## Makica

ja sam uvijek bila na bolovanju od same punkcije pa do bete. cak mi je moja dr opce prakse bez obzira na ginekologicu nakon neg.bete dala jos tjedan dana odmora od svega, i da se odmorim u potpunosti, da dodje menga i bla, bla. ali to ti je sve bilo pod sifrom AO/N97. i to placa poslodavac, koji je u mom slucaju drzavna firma i ima nas naravno viska, i svi samo jedva cekaju da netko ode na godisnji ili na bolovanje. niti sefica, niti voditeljica mi nisu nikada pravili probleme. sifru GO sam dobila od ginekologice, tek nakon sto su se na uzv vidjele 2 gesr.vrecice i to u potpunosti placa hzzo. tako je bilo svaki puta kod mene.

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

OK. Hvala vam...
Upravo se spremam dr. opce prakse pa cemo vidjeti. Ionako smo suprug i ja oducili da s ena posao vis ene vracam, posljednje dvije noci su mi bile neizdrzive pa je odluceno da ostajem doma, sto kosta da kosta (osim ako mi nekim cudom dr. ne da GO jer vidim da su ga neke dobivale i u friskije vrijeme...)
Znaci, cim zena dobije pozitivnu betu moze traziti komplikacije na teret Hzzo-a?
Ili je tek uzv mjerodavan?
Jer ipak mi se radi o tome da li cu bit bez place + sama si placati doprinose tjedan dana ili 4 tjedna.....

----------


## bubi33

LOTV, u istoj smo situaciji, obavezno javi sto ti je dr. opće prakse rekla.

Meni je moja ginekologica maloprije rekla da mozemo dobiti GO ,ali jos nisam isla u dr. opće prakse jer mi postupak počinje za 10-tak dana.

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Evo, bila sma i rekla mi je da ne mogu dobiti GO osim u slucaju trudnoce. Ali je rekla kako ce da bi bila sto posto sigurna zvati rijecki HZZO da provjeri pa da ce me nazvati ukoliko je to ipak moguce. Ja stvarno ne znam kako si ti uspjela od ginekologa dobiti GO, mozes li mi reci koju sifru ti je dao? 
Ja na kraju ipak idem raditi jer se veliki capo izjasnio da me treba dolje  cijelo vrijeme postavljajuci situaciju na nacin da mi radi ogromnu uslugu.
Hvala divnoj drzavi.

----------


## thinkpink

> Evo, bila sma i rekla mi je da ne mogu dobiti GO osim u slucaju trudnoce. Ali je rekla kako ce da bi bila sto posto sigurna zvati rijecki HZZO da provjeri pa da ce me nazvati ukoliko je to ipak moguce. Ja stvarno ne znam kako si ti uspjela od ginekologa dobiti GO, mozes li mi reci koju sifru ti je dao? 
> Ja na kraju ipak idem raditi jer se veliki capo izjasnio da me treba dolje  cijelo vrijeme postavljajuci situaciju na nacin da mi radi ogromnu uslugu.
> Hvala divnoj drzavi.


jako, jako mi je žao da ti je tako i jako sam ljuta  :Evil or Very Mad: , ne mogu opisati koliko bijes osjećam prema ovoj državi i prema ovome što nam rade. kao da nije dovoljno ovo što moramo prolaziti.
reći ću ti samo par riječi kako je bilo u mom slučaju. radim kod istog poslodavca 14 godina, naravno imam samo 10 godina staža, jer sve dok je mogao nije me prijavio nego je izvodio sve i svašta samo da si smanji obveze prema državi.
kad sam ostala trudna doktorica mi je odmah na prvom pregledu otvorila komplikacije. poslodavac me zamolio da dolazim raditi još 15 dana na svojim komplikacijama da uputim u posao kolegicu koja je radila 3 godine kod nas ali je bila zaštićena vrsta pa nije morala ništa raditi sve dok ja nisam objavila da me do daljnjega nema. kad sam otišla u računovodstvo po potvrdu o isplatama u zadnjih 6 mjeseci oštetili su me za ni manje ni više nego 1500 kn. u to vrijeme sam imala veliku plaću i ok na komplikacijama bi dobivala maximum od onih 4200, međutim moja stvarna plaća je bila daleko viša. kako nisu isplaćivali plaću svaki mjesec nego kako bi im došlo ja sam tražila da mi upišu plaće kako su stvarno bile isplaćene, međutim oni su fino napisali kao da su isplaćivali plaće redovno svaki mjesec i tu sam izgubila tih 1500 kn jer je zadnja dva mjeseca prije mojih komplikacija plaća otišla na minimalac. uglavnom tada sam doznala da mi poslodavac nije uplatio doprinose 2 godine /evo jedne utjehe za sve koje pitaju, naknada od HZZO će vam biti isplaćena bez obzira da li vam poslodavac plaća doprinose ili ne i to dikertno na vaš račun svaki mjesec/.
ne moram govoriti da sam doslovno imala slom živaca, bilo je ljeto, koma vrućina ja svaki dan u ured bez klime, plus još svaki dan moliti u računovodstvo da mi isprave prosjek plaće. bile su gospođe neumoljive, na kraju sam kontaktirala ovdje pravnika preko rode i jako su mi pomogli, moji zahtjevi su bili opravdani, međutim bilo je prekasno za sve jer sam doživjela spontani.....
želim vam reći cure samo jedno, mislite na sebe  :Love:  i samo na sebe, poslije je prekasno.
ta firma je uspjela propasti otvorili su novu, obećali mi brda i doline i ništa se nije ostvarilo, nažalost i dalje primam minimalac i to mogu biti sretna ako ga dobijem. sama sam si kriva znam, ali ima jedna stvar, kako sam prvi put ostala trudna bez problema očekivala sam brzo novu trudnoću i tako je prošlo vrijeme, od nalaza do nalaza, od dijagnoze do dijagnoze, postala mi je cijela ta priča oko posla jednostavno nebitna, jer sam se fokusirala na zdravlje. i iako mi je sada grozna financijska situacija, ne obraćam puno pažnju na to jer očito ne mogu imati sve u životu.
kad odem na svoj prvi ivf, svakako ću inzistirati da mi bude bolovanje na teret poslodavca i to na neku šifru koja nema veze sa ivf-om. eto to je moja priča. možda nekome pomogne.
loftv-oprosti što sam ovako oduljila ali baš me tvoja priča vratila godinu i pol unazad i odmah me počeo boljeti želudac od pomisli na sve što se desilo. vjeruj mi nisu vrijedni tvog zdravlja i tvojih živaca. drži se i sretno  :Yes:

----------


## Darkica

Meni je dr opće prakse pisala AO (na teret poslodavca) i šifru N98 - komplikacije pod kojom sam imala pravo na 21 dan bolovanja. Ginekologinja nije imala baš nikakve veze s time.Osim što mi je napisala recept za vaginalete :Laughing:

----------


## bubi33

LOTV, krivo si me shvatila.Nisam od ginekologice dobila GO, već je rekla da bi mi dr. opće prakse trebao dati GO i neka ga samo napomenem da ide na
teret HZZO-a.
Međutim, nakon ovoga što si napisala, mislim da ni kod mene neće biti ništa od toga.Svakako ću ovdje javiti što je rekao dr. opće prakse.
Kad sam čitala tvoje postove, kao da sam ih ja pisala- identična situacija na poslu.
Poslodavac mi izlazi u susret dok god njega nista ne košta i ispada da mi čini veeeliku uslugu.Kad sam u postupku, kombiniram godišnji odmor ili sama sebi uplaćujem doprinose.
Žalosno!!!!

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Tako je, ginekolog preporuci mirovanje zbog tih i tih razloga a onda dr. opce na temelju tuga pise bolovanje i takodjer odredjuje sifru. Medjutim (pokazala mi je ) kad u svom kompjuteru ubaci N98 ili bilo sto slicno ne ponudi joj automatski GO i rekla je da je do sada uvijek to pisala pod AO ali da ce zbog mene ipak provjeriti sutra s HZZO-om i nazvati me. Medjutim ja cu spavati kad em bude zvala jer me evo u nocnoj sihti, pa necu ni saznati do cetvrtka kad ona radi poslijepodne a tada mi je vec iponako prekasno.
Btw. ja o koristenju godisnjeg mogu samo sanjati. Cak i onaj dan u tjednu koji sam slobodna ne budem placena. Godisnji imamo kao prisilni neplaceni "odmor" u mrtvoj zoni oko bozicnih i novogodisnjih blagdana kad ljudi ne idu bas u barove. Budemo po mjesec-dva zatvoreni i bez placene kune, dapace, zelimo li ostati prijavljeni moramo mi sami platiti ukupne doprinose. Ja sam eto platila skoro dvije milje kuna da bih ostala prijavljena sve samo da skupim taj staz koji ce mi mozda dobro doci na temelju kojeg cu ostvariti svoja prava kad mi zatreba kao trudnici i majci. Sada vidim da sam bacila novce, izgubila zdravlje i vrijeme i vrlo vjerojatno upropastila i ovaj postupak. Covjek uci dok je ziv.........
Btw. svako malo me pitaju "pa kad ces vec jednom znat jel upsjelo?" kao da ja sama najradije nebih kroz pupak ubacila najveci mikroskop na svijetu daq vidim dupla li se tamo ista, vec evo po isteku petog dana nakon transfera.....jako jako zalosno.....
Naravno, da ih prijavim riskirala bih glavu, vec i ovo sto pisem nije bezazleno, osim toga oni imaju veze bas svugdje jer ovdje je toliko nepravilnosti u radu da su mogli vec stoput biti zatvoreni :Sad:

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

*Thinkpink* puno ti hvala na suosjecajnom postu, iako mi se problem nije rijesio ipak mi je lakse sto me je netko dozivio jer sem se vec osjecala full jadno misleci kako samo ja radim u kretenkoj firmi i kako svi imaju sva prava osim mene :Sad: 
Inace, ne znam ni sama kako mi je to uspjelo ali nekako sam se skulirala i prihvatila da ce bit sta bude, valjda me to utrici smiruju i uspavljuju pa nemam snage....
Samo sam jako tuzna kad pomislim kako sam zapravo svaku noc kad mi ej bilo tesko tu bit sama sebi ponavljala kako je to za dijete i kako je to sto tu radim samo zbog financijske konstrukcije da ne ostanemo gladni, a na kraju se sve te godine gutanja i upornosti izgleda nece isplatiti :Sad: 
Inace, imam i zavrsen cetvarogodisnji studij i tu sam pocela kao sezonac dok se ne nadje nesto bolje ali krenula je recesija i stvari u drzavi su isle iz ionako loseg u jos gore, tako da sam bila "sretna" da imam i to sto imam.
Jako mi je zao zbog tvoje situacije, ali mi je drago i da si ju psiholoski nadjacala i prevladala, slazem se da je to stvarno najbitnije i zelim ti puno uspjeha i srece u tvom IVF-u :Smile:  :Love:

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Cuda se desavaju pa mi je tako stigao i odgovor od glasnogornice s HZZO-a, jest da je meni to way prekasno i da iz tog odgovora nisam saznala nista od onog sto me zanimalo, ali evo, mozda ce nekom drugom koristiti:

_"Poštovana,

pravo na bolovanje utvrđuje izabrani doktor medicine primarne zdravstvene zaštite u zdravstvenoj ustanovi, odnosno u privatnoj praksi, a najdulje do roka utvrđenog Pravilnikom o rokovima najduljeg trajanja bolovanja ovisno o vrsti bolesti. 
Nakon proteka navedenog roka, pravo i dužinu trajanja bolovanja utvrđuje ovlašteni doktor HZZO-a.
Znači, izabrani doktor opće/obiteljske medicine Vam može otvoriti bolovanje od prvog dana kada niste došli na posao. No, takvo bolovanje ne smatra se bolovanjem zbog bolesti i komplikacija u trudnoći budući da još niste trudni, te naknadu plaće za vrijeme bolovanja isplaćuje poslodavac na teret svojih sredstava u iznosu 70% od osnovice za naknadu plaće. 
Bolovanje zbog komplikacija u trudnoći možete otvoriti tek kada se potvrdi trudnoća (oko dva tjedna nakon transfera) i tada ćete imati pravo na naknadu plaće u iznosu 100% od utvrđene osnovice i na teret Zavoda (obračunava je i isplaćuje Zavod iz svojih sredstava od prvog dana bolovanja). Naknada plaće koja se isplaćuje na teret Zavoda ne može iznositi više od 4.257,28 kuna.  

Napominjemo da naknada plaće koja se isplaćuje na teret sredstava Zavoda pripada osiguraniku pod uvjetom da prije dana nastanka slučaja na osnovi kojeg se stječe pravo na naknadu ima ostvaren staž osiguranja u Zavodu na temelju radnog odnosa, obavljanja gospodarske djelatnosti ili obavljanja profesionalne djelatnosti samostalno u obliku zanimanja, odnosno na temelju primanja naknade plaće nakon prestanka radnog odnosa, odnosno prestanku obavljanja djelatnosti osobnim radom od najmanje 12 mjeseci neprekidno ili 18 mjeseci s prekidima u posljednje dvije godine (prethodno osiguranje), ako posebnim propisom nije drukčije utvrđeno. Osiguraniku, koji ne ispunjava uvjet prethodnog osiguranja, naknada plaće, za sve vrijeme trajanja bolovanja, pripada u iznosu od 25% od proračunske osnovice, odnosno 831,50 kuna.

S poštovanjem,
Hrvatski zavod za zdravstveno osiguranje"_ 

Mene je vidim danas zvala i dr. opce prakse ali dok sam ja spavala a sad vis ene radi...pitam s esto joj je saopcio rijecki HZZO...ma vjerojatno isto....u svakom slucaju cim jos stvari saznam stavit cu ih tu, kao sto rekoh za ovaj put mi je kasno, ali nekom drugom ili za neki drugi put.....

----------


## kaja76

Vidim da ste vi ovdje poprilično iskusne pa se nadam da cete znati odgovor na moje pitanje. Zašto se ne moze kod nas dobiti Klomifen na recept nego ga treba ici kupovati u Trst? Refundira li to HZZO? Znam da Klomifen ne košta ko zna koliko, ali sutra ce ista situacija biti i s nekim drugim skupljim lijekom. Hvala!

----------


## ježić

*kaja76*, klomifen vjerojatno ne možeš dobiti na recept jer se on kod nas više ne proizvodi. Proizvođač je bio Belupo, ali su oni prestali s proizvodnjom lijeka prije izvjesnog vremena. Belupov klomifen još uvijek se nalazi na listi lijekova HZZO-a, vjerojatno samo iz razloga jer se možda još može naći kakva zaliha negdje po ljekarnama. Ima ga navodno i u Bosni, kutija košta oko 25 kn.
Kod nas možeš kupiti neki zamjenski klomifen od stranog proizvođača (npr. njemački, talijanski...), ali on nejde na običan recept, nego ti doktorica mora za njega napisati privatni recept. Cijene se kreću oko 105-140 kn, ovisno o proizvođači i ljekarni.
Ako kupiš takav lijek, obavezno u ljekarni traži da ti napišu R1 račun, s tvojim imenom, adresom i OIB-om. Nakon postupka možeš iskopirati povijest bolesti ili još bolje, otpusno pismo, prema kojem je vidljivo da si terapiju zaista i primila, te to onda zajedno s računom i ispunjenim zahtjevom za povrat novčanih sredstava pošalješ na HZZO. Oni će dalje napraviti postupak u kojem odlučuju o tvojem pravu za povrat novčanih sredstava.

----------


## ježić

> [B] Ima ga navodno i u Bosni, kutija košta oko 25 kn.


Ispravljam samu sebe, ne 25 kn, nego oko 25 KM.

----------


## ptica1

> Ispravljam samu sebe, ne 25 kn, nego oko 25 KM.


Nemoraš se oispravljati točno je 25,00 kn tj. 6 km ja toliko platila u Bosni.

----------


## ježić

Onda još bolje, mislila sam da sam krivo izračunala. Jel to u Bosni kupuješ isto na privatni recept?

----------


## kaja76

ok, hvala na odgovoru. Kupila sam ga jucer u trstu za 5 eura na privatan recept koji sam dobila od svoje MPO doktorice. Sad čekam menzis pa inseminacija negdje u 5. mj. Nadam se da ce klomifeni biti od koristi

----------


## bugaboo

Cure, jel imamo mi pravo na nekakvo bolovanje od pozitivne bete do UZV-a kada bi se trebalo cuti srceko? Ne mislim pritom na komplikacije u trudnoci.

Razmisljam jednog dana kad beta konacno bude pozitivna da ne bih odmah koristila godisnji pa onda otvarala komplikacije, nego da ne koristim godisnji sve do kucanja srceka jer uvijek postoji mogucnost biokemijskih i sl.

----------


## chris

Trebam pomoć. Početkom mjeseca sam bila u Pragu na AID na teret HZZO-a. Opet bi poslala zahtjev za liječenje u inozemstvu. Da li trebam novi zahtjev (ovjeren od strane MPO doktora) ili se mogu pozvati na stari? Hvala na odgovorima

----------


## mare41

chris, pitaj molim te na Češkoj, tamo će ti odmah odgovoriti!

----------


## bubi33

Cure, da li neka od vas zna, trebam li uz putni nalog Hzzo-u priloziti jos nesto osim karte?

----------


## kiara79

> Cure, da li neka od vas zna, trebam li uz putni nalog Hzzo-u priloziti jos nesto osim karte?


uz uredno popunjeni putni nalog ne trebaš priložiti ništa...pa ni kartu...

----------


## bubi33

*kiara79*, hvala na odgovoru!  :Heart:

----------


## Strumpfica

Da li sam ja ovo dobro pohvatala: nakon embriotransfera bez obzira naravljen on privatno ili ne, u RH ili inozemstvu, mi možemo tražiti našeg doktora opće prakse da nam na temeju preporuke našeg primarnog ginekologa otvori bolovanje do bete?
100% znam da prilikom pozitivne bete ginekolog bez problema odmah otvara komplikacije u trudnoći (to je čak napravio i moj ginekolog koji baši nije jako darežljiv kad su u pitanju uputnice, recepti i bolovanja)

Klomifn ćete u RH jako teško naći, ja sam krajem prošle godine jedva našla neke zaostale zalihe....a gdje ga ima za kupiti u Bosni da bude blizu nama iz ZG? I da i ga ima za kupiti u Sloveniji možda? Meni se čini da mu je cijena bez recepta kod nas bila nekih 50kn...

----------


## amyx

Možeš tražiti bolovanje od transfera do bete...imaš pravo na 14 dana. Klomifena koliko ja znam ima za kupiti i košta oko 150 kuna jer nije više Belupo nego neki strani, ali može ti neka od cura koje su iz BiH kupiti tamo i poslati

----------


## amyx

> Cure, jel imamo mi pravo na nekakvo bolovanje od pozitivne bete do UZV-a kada bi se trebalo cuti srceko? Ne mislim pritom na komplikacije u trudnoci.


Pa ne znam baš da bi ti dali tako neko biolovanje bezveze ... ja sam od prvog dana imala otvorene komplikacije. Gin. ti mora staviti tu neku šifru koja se tiće trudnoće a to sve ide pod komplikacije. A zakaj ti je problem otvoriti komplikacije ? Pa u slučaju da se nešto izjalovi (ne daj Bože) ko meni zatvoriš bolovanje i nastaviš raditi, jedino što novce na komplikacijama dobiješ oko 20-tog, a plaču ranije

----------


## ksena28

ne isplati se zatvarat komplikacije pa natrag na posao, jedino ako ne misliš radit cijelih 6 mjeseci (plus mjesec koji ti ne ulazi u računicu) zbog prosjeka plaća....

----------


## bugaboo

> Pa ne znam baš da bi ti dali tako neko biolovanje bezveze ... ja sam od prvog dana imala otvorene komplikacije. Gin. ti mora staviti tu neku šifru koja se tiće trudnoće a to sve ide pod komplikacije. A zakaj ti je problem otvoriti komplikacije ? Pa u slučaju da se nešto izjalovi (ne daj Bože) ko meni zatvoriš bolovanje i nastaviš raditi, jedino što novce na komplikacijama dobiješ oko 20-tog, a plaču ranije


Nije meni problem otvoriti komplikacije, nego znam da je praksa prvo koristiti sav godisnji (na kojem imam svoju placu vecu od 4250 kn) pa tek onda otvarati komplikacije jer ti inace narusi prosjek za punu isplatu prvih 6 mj kad rodis. 
Pitala sam zato jer imam cca 35 dana godisnjeg (stari+novi) kojeg sad i koristim, ali ne daj boze da nesto podje po zlu, necu imati vise godisnjeg, a morat cu se vratiti na posao. Zato sam pitala za neko bolovanje do kucanja srceka cisto da budem sigurnija, a da ne potrosim godisnji.

Uglavnom u međuvremenu bila kod ginica i on kaze da mi moze samo otvoriti komplikacije, znam da bi dr opce prakse mogla otvoriti neko lijevo bolovanje tipa gripa ili sl, ali ova moja se boji i ne zeli mi zbog straha od inspekcije izaci u susret.

Nema frke, sad sam na GO, za tjedan dana idem na 1. UZV, nadam se najboljem i za cca mjesec dana otvaram komplikacije.

----------


## ksena28

potpuno istu nedoumicu sam i ja imala i tek sam sredinom 2. tromjesečja odlučila (zbog narušenog imuniteta) otići na taj GO (prošlogodišnji i ovogodišnji)... 

a zašto bi otvarala odmah komplikacije? jel ti posao fizički ili? ne moraš ti mirovat do 1. uzv-a... ja sam normalno radila, čak sam i u bolnici završila zbog crijevne viroze...

----------


## bugaboo

Znam ja da ne moram mirovati, svaki dan se secem, kuham i sl., ali sam odlucila vise ne raditi jer mi je na poslu grozna situacija. Nije fizicki naporan, ali je uzasno stresan, međuljudski odnosi su postali katastrofa, sa grcem u zelucu sam odlazila na posao. Planiram sa porodiljnog traziti drugi posao jer se u ovu firmu vise ne namjeravam vratiti osim ako ne budem imala drugog izbora.

----------


## Strumpfica

Ja mislim da je dobro ako se može ostati doma i izolirati se od bilo kakvih potencijalno stresnih situacija-to samo može pomoći pogotovo sad u 21 stoljeću kad gotovo i da ne postoji posao na kojem nema stresa.
Osim toga ja kad sam u uredu, ne sjetim se niti jesti, nii piti, niti prošetati do WCa, a u trudnoći je jako bitno dnevno popiti dovoljnu količinu tekućine i redovito ići na WC da bi se izbjegle kojekakve infekcije....

----------


## Mury

Drage moje, molim va spomoć!!!
U sub. imala punkciju, i od danas sam na bolovanju (moj mi ginekolog dao preporuku za bolovanje 14 dana), ali moja doktorica mi dala bolovanje samo 7 dana, na šifru uzorka bolovanja AO, te šifra MKB Z31.4 (pretrage i testovi u vezi sa oplodnjom)!!! Bijesna sam kao ris. Ionako sam prošli tjedan dok sam bila u Splitu ( inače sam iz ZG) uzela 5 dana starog godišnjeg, i sad bih trebala trošiti i novi godišnji :Evil or Very Mad: , a da ne kažem da sam za sve pretrage za koje trebam duže čekati po bolnicama također uzimala godišnji, a ne bolovanje. Molim vas pod kojom šifrom i koliko dana bolovanja ste vi imale kada ste u postupku???
Zahvaljujem unaprijed!

----------


## bugaboo

Ja sam imala bolovanje od 14 dana pod šifrom uzorka bolovanja AO, te šifra MKB N97.

----------


## kiki30

> Ja sam imala bolovanje od 14 dana pod šifrom uzorka bolovanja AO, te šifra MKB N97.


ja sam isto pod tom šifrom ali sam znala bit i više od 3 tj. a lani kad sam išla u mb bila sam na bolovanju pod tom šifrom cijeli 11mj.

----------


## Mury

Hvala vam drage moje na brzim odgovorima. Očito nije do šifre, nego do moje dr. Do sad sam i ja imala 14 dana bez problema pod šifrom uzorka bolovanja AO, ali se ne sjećam koja je bila šifr MKB, ali sada mi traži dlaku u jajetu, neka ona izvoli kontrolirati one koji nemaju razloga za bolovanje a koriste ga!!!

----------


## bugaboo

Ako ti je ginekolog dao preporuku za bolovanje od 14 dana dr. opce prakse ti mora otvoriti bolovanje od 14 dana ako i ti tako zelis.

----------


## Mury

Vidi, to nisam znala. Da, ginekolog je ljepo napisao molim mirovanje od 14 dana, a ona opet po svome. ja se naravno izgubila, ali idem ja sutra opet k njoj, neće me se tako lako riješiti :Grin:

----------


## bubi33

Cure, da li znate u kojem roku moram predati popunjeni putni nalog na HZZO?
Negdje sam davno cula da je rok 15 dana, ali nisam sigurna...

----------


## tajna30

hej,može li mi koja reči da li za ove uvozne klomifene,koji nisu na listi HZZO, mogu dobiti povrat novca?

----------


## ježić

> Cure, da li znate u kojem roku moram predati popunjeni putni nalog na HZZO?
> Negdje sam davno cula da je rok 15 dana, ali nisam sigurna...


Rok je 3 godine.

Članak 113 Pravilnika o pravima, uvjetima i načinu ostvarivanja prava iz obveznog zdrastvenog osiguranja.

http://www.hzzo-net.hr/dload/pravilnici/01_07.pdf

----------


## ježić

> hej,može li mi koja reči da li za ove uvozne klomifene,koji nisu na listi HZZO, mogu dobiti povrat novca?


Možeš, evo citiram samu sebe, post s prethodne strane:




> *kaja76*, klomifen vjerojatno ne možeš dobiti na recept jer se on kod nas više ne proizvodi. Proizvođač je bio Belupo, ali su oni prestali s proizvodnjom lijeka prije izvjesnog vremena. Belupov klomifen još uvijek se nalazi na listi lijekova HZZO-a, vjerojatno samo iz razloga jer se možda još može naći kakva zaliha negdje po ljekarnama. Ima ga navodno i u Bosni, kutija košta oko 25 kn.
> Kod nas možeš kupiti neki zamjenski klomifen od stranog proizvođača (npr. njemački, talijanski...), ali on nejde na običan recept, nego ti doktorica mora za njega napisati privatni recept. Cijene se kreću oko 105-140 kn, ovisno o proizvođači i ljekarni.
> Ako kupiš takav lijek, obavezno u ljekarni traži da ti napišu R1 račun, s tvojim imenom, adresom i OIB-om. Nakon postupka možeš iskopirati povijest bolesti ili još bolje, otpusno pismo, prema kojem je vidljivo da si terapiju zaista i primila, te to onda zajedno s računom i ispunjenim zahtjevom za povrat novčanih sredstava pošalješ na HZZO. Oni će dalje napraviti postupak u kojem odlučuju o tvojem pravu za povrat novčanih sredstava.

----------


## bubi33

*Ježić*, hvala ti na brzom odgovoru!

----------


## istra

Zna li netko da li HZZO pokriva ljekove ili postupak umijetne oplodnje sa donarom sjemena, a postupak bi se obavljao u inozemstvu tj. u Pragu- Pronatala.
 Imali tko iskustva sa oplodnjom sa donarom sjemena u Pragu molim Vas da mi javi te mi bi išli tamo pa me zanimaju vaša iskustva. Koliko treba čekati i iz kojeg puta oplodnja uspije.
Hvala. Od Istre

----------


## Miki76

Nije baš najbolja vijest, ali evo da podijelim s vama kad sam već dobila službeni odgovor:

Mercredi 4 mai 2011 8h28
De: "Glasnogovornica Zavoda" <glasnogovornica@hzzo-net.hr>
À: xxx 
*Subject:* Femara za indukciju ovulacije

Poštovana,

lijek letrozol-Femara, film obl.tbl. 30x2,5 mg nalazi se u Osnovnoj listi lijekova Zavoda uz smjernicu: ''BF Indikacija: 1. Adjuvantno hormonsko liječenje raka dojke postmenopauzalnih bolesnica, pozitivnih hormonskih receptora. 2. Produženo adjuvantno hormonsko liječenje raka dojke postmenopauzalnih bolesnica pozitivnih hormonskih receptora nakon 5 godina adjuvantne primjene tamoksifena. 3. Metastatski rak dojke postmenopauzalnih bolesnica, pozitivnih hormonskih receptora. Liječenje je dozvoljeno ukoliko su ispunjeni kriteriji: hormonski ovisna bolest, ECOG 0-3; nepostojanje CNS presadnica. 
Kod bolesnica s metastatskom bolesti odobrava se dvomjesečno liječenje nakon kojeg vremena je onkolog dužan izvršiti dijagnostičku obradu u cilju provjere stupnja tumorskog odgovora. Nastavak liječenja moguć je isključivo kod pozitivnog tumorskog odgovora na provedeno liječenje (kompletna remisija, parcijalna remisija ili stabilna bolest). Liječenje preporuča internistički onkolog ili specijalist radioterapije i onkologije.'' 
Stoga se na recept Zavoda može propisivati samo u slučaju primjene lijeka u skladu s navedenom smjernicom, što kod Vas nije.

S poštovanjem,
Hrvatski zavod za zdravstveno osiguranje


*From:* xxx
*Sent:* Thursday, April 21, 2011 8:44 PM
*To:* Glasnogovornica Zavoda
*Subject:* Femara za indukciju ovulacije

Poštovana gđo. Turčinov,

Doktor (specijalist humane reprodukcije) mi je prepisao Femaru za indukciju ovulacije u IVF postupku. 
Da li taj lijek ide na teret HZZO-a, odnosno da li mi liječnik primarne zdravstvene zaštite (u ovom slučaju socijalni ginekolog) smije napisati recept za taj lijek za navedenu svrhu liječenja?

Unaprijed zahvaljujem na odgovoru.

Srdačan pozdrav,

xxx

----------


## mare41

> Zna li netko da li HZZO pokriva ljekove ili postupak umijetne oplodnje sa donarom sjemena, a postupak bi se obavljao u inozemstvu tj. u Pragu- Pronatala.
>  Imali tko iskustva sa oplodnjom sa donarom sjemena u Pragu molim Vas da mi javi te mi bi išli tamo pa me zanimaju vaša iskustva. Koliko treba čekati i iz kojeg puta oplodnja uspije.
> Hvala. Od Istre


 istra, javi nam se ovdje i dobit ćeš sve potrebne informacije: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/65073-P...C5%A0KOJ/page5, u svakom slučaju-HZZo pokriva liječenje u postupcima MPO, koje si navela.

----------


## KLARA31

može li se dobiti išta povrata novca kad se plati umjetna u privatnoj poliklinici,i ljekovi (hormonske injekcije) koji se kupe u privatnoj poliklinici ili u ljekarni?

----------


## Aurora*

> može li se dobiti išta povrata novca kad se plati umjetna u privatnoj poliklinici,i ljekovi (hormonske injekcije) koji se kupe u privatnoj poliklinici ili u ljekarni?


Ne, bojim se da to nije moguce. Postoje privatne klinike koje imaju koncesiju za izvodjenje postupaka preko HZZO-a (IVF poliklinika, CITO) i ako na taj nacin uspjes ici u postupak kod njih onda sve ide na teret HZZO. Ako medjutim u postupak krenes tako da sve sama placas, onda nema mogucnosti povrata novca.

----------


## KLARA31

Hvala Aurora. Ovo i je u CITO ali ne na teret HZZO-a.

----------


## Snekica

Ako se ne varam, u CITO možeš na teret HZZO ali ako pošalješ upit i ako stave te na listu. Imaju određen broj postupaka koji mogu napraviti na teret HZZO, a ostali plaćaju sami.

----------


## Kadauna

HZZO je odlukom smanjio financije za mnoge medicinske usluge pa tako i za medicinsku oplodnju. Znači sve državne bolnice i poliklinika CITO i IVF će dobivati 20% manje novaca za postupak i lijekove. ovo nažalost samo može značiti lošije po nas pacijente  :Sad: (

----------


## Snekica

I iznova smo mi pacijenti j... stranke!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Kadauna

zaboravih napomenuti da očekujem i unatoč zakonskim restrikcijama, zabrane oplodnje svih jajnih stanica, zabrane zamrzavanja embrija, forsiranju zamrzavanja neoplođenih jajnih stanica
 i sad unatoč rezanjima financija opet najbolje rezultate jer će ih Milinović tako tražiti, stvarno smo najbolja nacija u svijetu što se tiče gotovo svega, pa tako i uspješnosti IVF-a :Grin:

----------


## Snekica

Nema šta, čarobnjaci smo cijela nacija!

----------


## Vanchriban

Nisam sigurna da li postavljam pitanje na pravoj temi pa premjestite ako će trebati:

morala sam obaviti UZV u 10 tjednu trudnoće a obzirom da sam bila na Korčuli bilo mi je neisplativo ići do Petrove na jedan dan samo radi tog, rečeno mi je da obavim uzv bilo gdje jer je bitno da se vidi da li plod raste i sl. Otišla sam u dom zdravlja u Korčuli kod liječnika koji radi preko HZZO-a i on mi je taj pregled naplatio 250 kn. To me malo zateklo pa me zanima da li mi je smio naplatiti i da li mogu tražiti povrat novca? 
Hvala unaprijed na odgovoru  :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

Vanchriban,smio ti je naplatiti i nažalost ne možeš tražiti povrat novca..
on kao ugovorni liječnik HZZO-a ima svoje pacijente kojima takve stvari ne naplačuje,jer su upisani kod njega i za njih dobiva glavarinu-novce od HZZO-a.
Mi UZV ne plačamo kod soc.ginekologa jer se to ubraja u uslugu ,tako da nažalost ako nisi nečiji pacijent ili ideš privatno isto moraš platiti..
pozzz..

----------


## Vanchriban

To sam i mislila, hvala na odgovoru  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

mene zanima  jel  se  sek. IVF      ubraja u onih 6x besplatno  ,iako je  kod privatnika   cito  ?? znaci  ide  postupak preko hzzo   , hvala

----------


## kiki30

pa ako ide preko hzzo onda se ne bi trebao ubrajat-koliko sam ja informirana u 6 postupka se ubrajaju jedino postupci s stimulacijom,tj. inekcijama

----------


## peugeot206

> pa ako ide preko hzzo onda se ne bi trebao ubrajat-koliko sam ja informirana u 6 postupka se ubrajaju jedino postupci s stimulacijom,tj. inekcijama


Jeli to sigurno? Nekako mi nije logično da dobiješ uputnici od HZZO-a za sekundarni IVF i da ti ga oni plate a da se taj postupak ne računa u onih 6.

----------


## mimi81

Cure da li netko ima iskustva sa ovime: ako kupim clexane u ljekarni da li mogu na hzzo-u dobiti povrat novca za taj lijek?

----------


## crvenkapica77

ali mi imamo pravo  koliko hocemo na postupke  ali na lijekove  samo 6x  zar  nije tako bilo??  
znaci  kakva je razlika između  prirodnjaka  ,  sek. ivf  u  drzavnim bolnicama  i  kod privatnika  koji radi preko hzzo  ?  
koliko njih je   onda davno istrosilo tih 6x    kad su isli na prirodnjake  i sek. ivf  ?  ako se to broji u onih 6 besplatnih onda  je to  sr***  
jer  peugeot  meni nece hzzo placat  lijekove  u sek. ivf  zasto bi mi  onda  racunao kao bes.  postupak  .....mozda ja grijesim  ali tako mislim  ima li netko tko zna  100%??

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Cure da li netko ima iskustva sa ovime: ako kupim clexane u ljekarni da li mogu na hzzo-u dobiti povrat novca za taj lijek?


mimi  kako si ?  jesi to u postupku  ?  sretno

----------


## kiki30

> Cure da li netko ima iskustva sa ovime: ako kupim clexane u ljekarni da li mogu na hzzo-u dobiti povrat novca za taj lijek?


mimi ja sam clexane kupila preko u sloveniji,meni je blizu ilirska bistrica i jeftinije su nego tu i dobila na carini povrat poreza.tu sam pitala pa su mi rekle da nemam pravo

----------


## mimi81

Jesam. U dugom protokolu, danas 24. dan i na decapeptylima- Hvala ti!  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

gdje se moze uopce  raspitat i saznat  koliko smo ispucali  besplatnih postupaka  ??

----------


## mimi81

Problem je u tome što Petrova više ne izdaje te lijekove ako nisi iz zg nego šalje žene u njihove bolnice po mjestu stanovanja koje nemaju pojma o tome. Naravno da želim imati lijek čim prije moguće pa ću se možda morati sama skrpati u međuvremenu dok ne dobijem u nekoj bolnici lijek.

----------


## kiki30

moja ginekologica je rekla kao da nemam pravo na ljekove dok se ne ustanovi trudnoća,kad se bude potvrdila onda ću dobivat-dala mi onaj bjeli recept da si do tada kupim

----------


## mimi81

Tako to obično bude u bolnicama, žene koje su trudne i imaju trombofiliju dobivaju lijek. Ali meni je moj mpo liječnik propisao drugačije

----------


## ježić

> gdje se moze uopce  raspitat i saznat  koliko smo ispucali  besplatnih postupaka  ??


To i mene zanima, radi one famozne štoperice  :Mad:

----------


## peugeot206

> jer  peugeot  meni nece hzzo placat  lijekove  u sek. ivf  zasto bi mi  onda  racunao kao bes.  postupak  .....


Ajme više ne znam ni ja šta da mislim. Valjda se 6 postupaka konta u stimulirane. Pitat ću dr. slijedeći put kad odem.

----------


## ježić

Ograničenje "6 puta" se odnosi na lijekove korištene u postupku, i to isključivo menopur i gonal, ne na sam postupak, na postupak nema ograničenja.

----------


## crvenkapica77

jezic   mislim da  se stoperica  racuna  '
 ja  cu je radije kupit  nego da zbog nje ( 300kn ) gubim  1x

----------


## peugeot206

> Ograničenje "6 puta" se odnosi na lijekove korištene u postupku, i to isključivo menopur i gonal, ne na sam postupak, na postupak nema ograničenja.


Ja u slijedeći postupak idem sa femarom i sad sam se sitila da mi je dr. rekao da donesem uputnicu i da ću morat platit 600 kn za tablete.

----------


## Strašna

> jezic   mislim da  se stoperica  racuna  '
>  ja  cu je radije kupit  nego da zbog nje ( 300kn ) gubim  1x


Ja mislim da ne... Jel ima netko da zna sigurnu informaciju? I mene zanima....

----------


## Strašna

> Ja u slijedeći postupak idem sa femarom i sad sam se sitila da mi je dr. rekao da donesem uputnicu i da ću morat platit 600 kn za tablete.



?????
Ne kužim sad više ništa. Jel se gonali i menopuri ne dobivaju kod liječnika koji vodim MPO postupak?

----------


## ptica1

100% sigurno da štoperica OVITRELLE ne ulazi u tih 6 postupaka jer je na osnovnoj listi lijekova. Mene su na prvom aih uhvatili nespremnu i rekli u bolnici da se broji, i ja odlučila sama kupiti.
Nakon što sam obavila aih, tražila sam na osnovnoj listi i našla ju, zvala u hzzo i rekli da pošaljem zahtjev za refundaciju sredstava, ali sam morala dokazati da mi je stvarno dana i da sam ju kupila imala sam r-1 račun i vratili su mi novce.
Kada sam išla na sljedeće postupke u bolnici su mi dali i rekli da je hzzo konačno im poslo dopis u kojem stoji da se ovitrele ne naplačuje (to su slagali jer neke bolnnice su uračunavale u postupke a neke ne).





> Ja mislim da ne... Jel ima netko da zna sigurnu informaciju? I mene zanima....

----------


## Strašna

To sam i mislila jer je tako bilo i kod mene. Imala sam AIH sa Klomifenima + štoperica. To se dakle ne računa u onih 6 besplatnih postupaka.

----------


## ptica1

> To sam i mislila jer je tako bilo i kod mene. Imala sam AIH sa Klomifenima + štoperica. To se dakle ne računa u onih 6 besplatnih postupaka.


Ne računa se.

----------


## miga24

> 100% sigurno da štoperica OVITRELLE ne ulazi u tih 6 postupaka jer je na osnovnoj listi lijekova. Mene su na prvom aih uhvatili nespremnu i rekli u bolnici da se broji, i ja odlučila sama kupiti.
> Nakon što sam obavila aih, tražila sam na osnovnoj listi i našla ju, zvala u hzzo i rekli da pošaljem zahtjev za refundaciju sredstava, ali sam morala dokazati da mi je stvarno dana i da sam ju kupila imala sam r-1 račun i vratili su mi novce.
> Kada sam išla na sljedeće postupke u bolnici su mi dali i rekli da je hzzo konačno im poslo dopis u kojem stoji da se ovitrele ne naplačuje (to su slagali jer neke bolnnice su uračunavale u postupke a neke ne).


Potpisujem. 100% se ne naplačuje i ne ulazi u 6 postupaka.

----------


## crvenkapica77

a prije su cure   govorile  da  se racuna  pa su jadne i kupovale   stopericu  , ja  sam jos uvijek  zbunjena  ....
cudno mi je da  ni moja ginicka   a ni  dr.  mpo  o tom nista ne znaju ,  a nije mala stvar  da 1x  izgubimo  bezze  , radije nesto sitno platit,  
uputnice nemaju nikakve veze s tim  vec ono sto pise na uputnici

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Ja u slijedeći postupak idem sa femarom i sad sam se sitila da mi je dr. rekao da donesem uputnicu i da ću morat platit 600 kn za tablete.


pa  zato jer se femara   ne priznaje od hzzo  , nije  nikad ,   i  taj postupak  ti se ne bi trebao racunat  u onih  6x

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja prosla  3 x aih i  3x  ivf  i  jos uvijek  nista ne znam.   :Unsure: 
aih sam placala  sama  kod  privatnika
  a  svaki  stimulirani  ivf je isao  preko hzzo

----------


## ježić

> 100% sigurno da štoperica OVITRELLE ne ulazi u tih 6 postupaka jer je na osnovnoj listi lijekova. Mene su na prvom aih uhvatili nespremnu i rekli u bolnici da se broji, i ja odlučila sama kupiti.
> Nakon što sam obavila aih, tražila sam na osnovnoj listi i našla ju, zvala u hzzo i rekli da pošaljem zahtjev za refundaciju sredstava, ali sam morala dokazati da mi je stvarno dana i da sam ju kupila imala sam r-1 račun i vratili su mi novce.
> Kada sam išla na sljedeće postupke u bolnici su mi dali i rekli da je hzzo konačno im poslo dopis u kojem stoji da se ovitrele ne naplačuje (to su slagali jer neke bolnnice su uračunavale u postupke a neke ne).


Potpisujem 100% sigurno. Štoperica se ne računa u to! Ja sam svojedobno vodila rat s Petrovom oko štoperice i računanja u postupak. Na kraju sam dobila dopis iz HZZO-a u kojem jasno piše da se štoperica OVITRELLE na računa kao jedan od lijekova na koje imamo pravo 6 puta. Ona je na listi osnovnih lijekova i bolnica ju je DUŽNA dati! Jedini lijekovi za koje vrijedi ograničenje su MENOPUR I GONAL.

Meni su prvi put rekli da mi se računa kao jedan pokušaj ako mi oni daju štopericu. Bila sam još tad mlada i naivna pa sam im povjerovala, ali kasnije sam dolazila s tim dopisom HZZO-a u bolnicu i nikad me više nisu zaj..... po tom pitanju.
Jedino što me zanima i na što nikad nisam dobila odgovor u Petrovoj je, jesu li mi iz evidencije brisali tu prvu zapisanu štopericu ili ne.

----------


## ježić

> Ja u slijedeći postupak idem sa femarom i sad sam se sitila da mi je dr. rekao da donesem uputnicu i da ću morat platit 600 kn za tablete.


femaru moraš platiti jer njena osnovna namjena nije liječenje u MPO. Ona se prvenstveno koristi u onkologiji i za nju ti tvoj ginekolog ne može napisatu uputnicu, nego samo specijalist onkolog. Zato se ona mora platiti.

----------


## applepie

Pozdrav cure ! Prošla sam nekoliko prirodnih postupaka i sama si kupovala štopericu, a za neke imam R1 račun i mislim se obratiti HZZO-u. 
Zanima me što ste napisale u Zahtjevu za povrat troškova kupljenog lijeka pod točkom br. 
2. Razlog zbog kojeg ste lijek platili vlastitim sredstvima?

hvala!!!!

----------


## ptica1

Razlog sam ja navela točno ono što su mi u bolnici rekli, a rekli su: DA OVITRELLE ULAZI U 6 POSTUPAKA ILI DA SI SAMA KUPIM AKO NE ŽELIM POTROŠITI BESPLATNI POSTUPAK. Što je naknadno utvrđeno da je LAŽ.

----------


## peugeot206

> femaru moraš platiti jer njena osnovna namjena nije liječenje u MPO. Ona se prvenstveno koristi u onkologiji i za nju ti tvoj ginekolog ne može napisatu uputnicu, nego samo specijalist onkolog. Zato se ona mora platiti.


Sad mi je jasno. Fala ti.

----------


## applepie

Ja njih jednostavno nisam pitala nista kad su mi rekli da si sama kupim. tako su radile sve cure i takve su informacije kruzile (TKO MI JE KRIV STO SE NISAM BOLJE RASPITALA - zato ste mi vi od velike pomoci :Smile: ). u mojoj klinici su i doktori i sestre uvijek bili ljubazni i susretljivi i nekako mi je bed tako napisati. pretpostavljam da taj moj zahtjev odlazi u kliniku na uvid, a mislim se i dalje ljeciti kod njih.

----------


## applepie

Hvala na odgovoru Ptica1. 
Ja njih jednostavno nisam pitala nista kad su mi rekli da si sama kupim. tako su radile sve cure i takve su informacije kruzile (TKO MI JE KRIV STO SE NISAM BOLJE RASPITALA - zato ste mi vi od velike pomoci :Smile: ). u mojoj klinici su i doktori i sestre uvijek bili ljubazni i susretljivi i nekako mi je bed tako napisati. pretpostavljam da taj moj zahtjev odlazi u kliniku na uvid, a mislim se i dalje ljeciti kod njih.

----------


## applepie

ups!!!

----------


## Snekica

I ako im dolazi na uvid, ne brini, tvoji su novci, tvoja prava. i to ti nitko ne smije uzeti! Ovo je samo njima na sramotu da muzu od nas pišljivih 200-tinjak kuna a naplate si bome fine novce, nekih cca 5000 kn po postupku! A gdje odu ovi naplaćeni lijekove koje ti ne dobiješ možemo samo nagađati, jel' ? Zato traži svoja prava, ionako nas zdravstvo mjesečno jako puno košta!

----------


## ptica1

> I ako im dolazi na uvid, ne brini, tvoji su novci, tvoja prava. i to ti nitko ne smije uzeti! Ovo je samo njima na sramotu da muzu od nas pišljivih 200-tinjak kuna a naplate si bome fine novce, nekih cca 5000 kn po postupku! A gdje odu ovi naplaćeni lijekove koje ti ne dobiješ možemo samo nagađati, jel' ? Zato traži svoja prava, ionako nas zdravstvo mjesečno jako puno košta!


Podržavam t e ne 100 % već 1000 %.
Mi im nosimo uputnice za bolničko liječenje, a da li je ijeda od nas ikada ostala prenoćiti u bolnici.
Ja iz slavonije putujem i put mi je skup i naporan, kada moram dan za danom ići na folikulometrije tko me pita gdje ću prespavati, koliko to platiti ili putovati, s tim da moram putovati s vlakom u 03:25 ujutro da bih stigla na folikulometriju, jer sa vlakom koji mi ide u 06:00 ne stignem do 09:00 u bolnicu.

Kako nam to sve ne bi bilo stresno kada se borimo sa sa pravima i poslom i putovanjem... Kada kažu budi opušten ja se samo pitam kako uz sve te brige i probleme.
Ja hvala Bogu imam poslodavca za poželiti jer mi za bolovanje i godišnji koje koristim kada idem na postupke ne prigovara i ne stvara probleme.

----------


## peugeot206

Ovo je moje mišljenje. Ako idem preko HZZO-a -donesem uputnicu i plaćam samo femaru 600 kn , a ako idem privatno onda plaćam 4000-5000 kn. I prije sam bila mišljenja da *čim doneseš uputnicu-taj postupak ti se računa preko HZZO-a*. Ako sam preko HZZO-a i platim samo femaru-tko plaća ostatatk-HZZO, naravno!

----------


## Snekica

Košta sve, put, nočenje, hrana, a oni "ubiru" novac! A o živcima i umoru da ne pričamo...

----------


## Richy

Lijepi pozdrav!
Malo sam čitala ove vaše postove, i moram priznati da se i ja mučim sa sličnim problemima...mada to još nije ništa u odnosu na ono što me tek čeka, jer tek od 11.mjeseca krećem u postupak!Ali već do sada sam potrošila dosta novaca, jer sam također putnica i ovisna sam o prijevozu i svemu ostalome...znate kako to već ide?!što se tiče postupaka, znači koliko sam shvatila 6 postupaka refundira HZZo??A ostalo, ako dotada ne uspije se plaća po postupku nekih 10-15.000 kn????da li sam u pravu??E baš smo jadne mi žene, što sve moramo istrpjeti,a pri tome ostati sabrane i normalno funkcionirati.I ja sam u malo nepovoljnoj situaciji što se posla tiče i slobodnog vremena...odlazak u Zagreb me dosta košta, s tim da još ne možeš dolaziti baš u to vrijeme kada bi trebala, a onda ti ostani smiren i opušten?!nemoguće...Kako to sve savladati i prebroditi staložen??

----------


## Snekica

> Kako to sve savladati i prebroditi staložen??


Ja sam krenula na yogu  :Cool:

----------


## Richy

Draga Snekice.....to je zasigurno pun pogodak!!I sama ću morati naći nešto poput toga, da malo opustim tijel o i misli...inače bih mogla eksplodirati od briga i nervoze :Sad:

----------


## peugeot206

6 Postupaka plaća hzzo s tim da ako ideš u privatnu kliniku moraš se upisat na listu za postupak na teret hzzo-a.

----------


## crvenkapica77

> 6 Postupaka plaća hzzo s tim da ako ideš u privatnu kliniku moraš se upisat na listu za postupak na teret hzzo-a.


ne kuzim ovo  
 naravno da ce  hzzo platit  postupak kod privatnika  ako je sklopio  s njim ugovor,
ali  ako nema lijekova,  sta onda ima to veze sa  onih  6x  , samo se vrtimo u krug  i nikako da rijesimo  ovo

----------


## peugeot206

Ipak je točno ono šta sam pretpostavljala - kad doneseš uputnicu-ideš preko HZZO-a.



> ne kuzim ovo  
> ali  ako nema lijekova,  sta onda ima to veze sa  onih  6x  , samo se vrtimo u krug  i nikako da rijesimo  ovo


Ne razumin te...U kojem to postupku nema lijekova?

----------


## Snekica

> Draga Snekice.....to je zasigurno pun pogodak!!I sama ću morati naći nešto poput toga, da malo opustim tijel o i misli...inače bih mogla eksplodirati od briga i nervoze


Vjeruj mi pomaže, ako niš drugo mozak na pašu 1,30h!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Ipak je točno ono šta sam pretpostavljala - kad doneseš uputnicu-ideš preko HZZO-a.
> 
> Ne razumin te...U kojem to postupku nema lijekova?


pa  ne racunaju se  prirodnjaci i sek.  ivf  , femara  postupak i klomifenski  ...
naravno da ides preko hzzo  kad doneses  uputnicu mora netko platit  sam postupak  privatniku i to kosta  
 ali   i dalje mislim da  se   *ne racuna*    postupak bez  *gonala  i  menopura * u  onih  6x  

zar nitko  ne moze odg.  ovdje  tko je vec prosao  kod privatnika  jedan od ovih postupaka, bez  navedenih lijekova , jer ni ja ni ti  nismo  jos prosle  pa da znamo  100%

----------


## Strašna

Crvenkapice ne racuna se...vec je spomenuto gore, malo višlje.

----------


## crvenkapica77

_Vezano  uz upit o pravu na broj  postupaka potpomognute oplodnje iznosimo da  se  "ograničenje" broja  postupaka potpomognute oplodnje na teret sredstava   obveznog  zdravstvenog osiguranja odnosi se isključivo na broj pokušaja u   kojima  su korišteni lijekovi za stimulaciju ovulacije s Liste lijekova   Zavoda, a ne i  na sam postupak medicinske oplodnje.
Dakle, ograničenje se veže samo uz  smjernicu iz Liste lijekova Zavoda  pod brojem 42, a koja se odnosi na primjenu  lijekova menotropin  (FSH+LH) i folitropin alfa, te koja glasi: do šest pokušaja,  a nakon  svakog poroda ostvaruje se pravo na dodatnih 6 pokušaja.
Slijedom  rečenog, ukoliko u postupku potpomognute oplodnje ne koristite   lijekove za  stimulaciju ovulacije s Liste lijekova Zavoda na koje se   ograničenje odnosi,  broj postupaka potpomognute oplodnje na teret   sredstava obveznog zdravstvenog  osiguranja nije ograničen.  
_

Ograničenje se odnosi SAMO na one postupke u kojima se koristi gore  podcrtano, dakle ako koristiš gonale ili menopure (bez obzira koliko ih  koristiš) na račun HZZO-a, ako ne koristiš (a ne koristiš u postupku s  odmrznutim j.s.) ni menopur ni gonal, onda to ne ulazi kao jedan od  šest besplatnih postupaka.

evo ovo sam  nasla  na jednoj temi , znam strasna da se ne  racuna  jer bi bilo ajme,  ali mislim da  peugeot  ne kuzi   :Smile:

----------


## vedre

sve razumin ali opet ništa nerazumin :Smile: 
crvenkapice ja kako mogu razumit:ti si platila 3AIH,a 3 IVF si radila kod privatnika i bili su  priko hzzo.znači da su ti ostala još 3 besplatna pokušaja.jeli tako ili???

ja sam kod privatnika tj.kod Cito imala 2 IVF i oba su išla priko hzzo. U oba postupka sam išla samo sa femarom(femaru sam naravno sama kupila),a od njih sam dobila cetrotide,ovitrele i brevactid).i to mi se računa  kao da sam ispucala 2 besplatna pokušaja.jeli tako??

----------


## phiphy

> Ne treba. Za postupke MPO se upisuje sifra oslobadjanja od placanja br. 69.


Znači, dovoljno je reći dr. za šifru 69? 
Griješim li ako mislim da nas je zeznula kad je davala uputnicu za supruga za nalaze hepatitisa i HIV-a koji se moraju vaditi prije MPO? Napisala je to pod sistematski pregled?!, a kako suprug nema dopunsko platio je participaciju. Sad idemo dalje, na IUI pa mu treba uputnica za spermiogram (neće raditi spermiog., nego za obradu prije postupka) i ne bih htjela da opet moramo nešto platiti, a radi se o MPO.

----------


## Snekica

šifra oslobođenja participacije *69*
šifra dijagnoze - muška neplodnost *N46*
šifra dijagnoze - ženska neplodnost *N97*

Tako nama uvijek pišu na uputnice. I nikad još nismo platili ništa.

----------


## kitty

> sve razumin ali opet ništa nerazumin
> crvenkapice ja kako mogu razumit:ti si platila 3AIH,a 3 IVF si radila kod privatnika i bili su  priko hzzo.znači da su ti ostala još 3 besplatna pokušaja.jeli tako ili???
> 
> ja sam kod privatnika tj.kod Cito imala 2 IVF i oba su išla priko hzzo. U oba postupka sam išla samo sa femarom(femaru sam naravno sama kupila),a od njih sam dobila cetrotide,ovitrele i brevactid).i to mi se računa  kao da sam ispucala 2 besplatna pokušaja.jeli tako??


ne računa ti se u besplatne pokušaje. u besplatni pokušaj se računaju samo postupci u kojima koristiš Gonal ili Menopur.

----------


## phiphy

> šifra oslobođenja participacije *69*
> šifra dijagnoze - muška neplodnost *N46*
> šifra dijagnoze - ženska neplodnost *N97*
> 
> Tako nama uvijek pišu na uputnice. I nikad još nismo platili ništa.


Hvala ti, Snekica! Baš me zanima da li će me dr. blijedo gledati kad joj kažem za N46  :Smile:  .

p.s. Vidim da si i ti u Ri, sretno nam!  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> sve razumin ali opet ništa nerazumin
> crvenkapice ja kako mogu razumit:ti si platila 3AIH,a 3 IVF si radila kod privatnika i bili su  priko hzzo.znači da su ti ostala još 3 besplatna pokušaja.jeli tako ili???
> 
> ja sam kod privatnika tj.kod Cito imala 2 IVF i oba su išla priko hzzo. U oba postupka sam išla samo sa femarom(femaru sam naravno sama kupila),a od njih sam dobila cetrotide,ovitrele i brevactid).i to mi se računa  kao da sam ispucala 2 besplatna pokušaja.jeli tako??


da radila sam  3  AIH   platila,
 3  IVF  - ali  jedan na SD  , i dva preko  hzzo u  CITA  , oba  sa  menopurima  i  onda  se racuna,  po mome  misljenju  ja imam jos pravo na  4x  ,  sad  idem na  sek.  ivf  opet u CITU  nema  lijekova,  tako da i dalje ostaje  4 x  
tako ja racunam  

ti si  radila  preko hzzo  ali nisi koristila  gonale ni menopure  , onda  nisi ni ispucala ta 2x  ,  ne znam kako se racunaju  cetrotidi  ,  eto  stoperica,   neki dan saznala, da se ne racuna  ,  brevactid  isto ne znam 
nisi njih pitala u cita?

----------


## Snekica

> Hvala ti, Snekica! Baš me zanima da li će me dr. blijedo gledati kad joj kažem za N46  .
> 
> p.s. Vidim da si i ti u Ri, sretno nam!


moja ginićka to zna, ali svaki put kad mi treba neka uputnica za MM doktorici opće prakse govorim koja šifra je za m.nepl. i redovno se smijemo kako ja znam a ona ne  :Laughing: 
Da, sretno nam!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> šifra oslobođenja participacije *69*
> šifra dijagnoze - muška neplodnost *N46*
> šifra dijagnoze - ženska neplodnost *N97*
> 
> Tako nama uvijek pišu na uputnice. I nikad još nismo platili ništa.


a gle  kod mene  je islo ovako  , zadnji put  je bio problem  kad sam markere vadila  ,  iako pise  sifra  i imam  dopunsko kazu moram platit,  
isto sam jednom platila  briseve  iako pise  sifra,  a jednom su me  i zbog  vađenja  hormona  tlacili da platim  a ja namjerno nisam pokazala  dopunsko,  jer sam htjela da  prizna  sifru  69 i na kraju  sam pokazala  dopunsko  ....e sada  nemam ni dopunsko (isteklo)   i mislim se  dali da ga vadim

----------


## mare41

crvenkapica, na svoju dijagnozu oslobođena si plaćanja participacije i točka. Ne plaćaš ništa (to je uvedeno unatrag 2 i po godine).

----------


## phiphy

> moja ginićka to zna, ali svaki put kad mi treba neka uputnica za MM doktorici opće prakse govorim koja šifra je za m.nepl. i redovno se smijemo kako ja znam a ona ne 
> Da, sretno nam!


Juhuuu, dobili smo N46 i 69. Kako si me uputila, tako ja sestri izreferirala, dr. napisala uputnicu po uputi! Odlično!

----------


## skandy

molim vas da me uputite kome  da se obratim ili mi neka od vas može odgovoriti.

Hitna služba po novoj reformi više nije dužna davati mi injekcije. Moja doktorica  opće prakse  je na godišnjem a doktorica opće prakse u mjestu u kojem živim  (ali joj ne pripadam kao pacjent)  želi mi  pikanje naplatiti 15 kn po injekciji. 
znači,decapeptiyl i gonal -   30 kn.
Kakva su moja prava ?

nije mi stalo do 60 kn koliko  ću potrošiti dok se moja doktorica ne vrati  nego se radi o principu. Dosta mi je vozanja i prelaženja preko mnogo toga.

----------


## Snekica

neznam kakva su nam prava, nisam imala problema s time. Možda doktorica koja je u drugoj smjeni, ili koja mjenja tvoju dr.  Ali, želim ti  dati savjet da se pokušaš sama bockati, ne zbog naplate, ne zbog raznih  doktora i njihovih nebuloza, već zbog svoje komocije. Mene manje peče od  kad si sama dajem injekcije, proživjela sam! Ne moram nigdje juriti,  nikoga obavezivati... Jedino MM bježi iz kuće kad vadim pribor  :Laughing:  
Sretno!

----------


## skandy

Snekica, nakon  niza godina bockanja  došla sam tek do faze da pikam mandarinu  :Laughing:  i mogu ti reći da mi ni sa njom ne ide  .
Ne mogu toliko riskirati jer postoji mogućnost da se onesvjestim u sred čina  a od muža tek onda nikakve koristi :D

Još 10-tak dana ću se nekako snaći za bockanje ali i potruditi saznati  da li mi je dotična smjela  naplatiti

----------


## Snekica

A, znači, nije samo MM da giba nalijevo?!  :Laughing:

----------


## kockica1

molim vas cure za pomoc,ja sam dobila bolovanje na sifru N98(komplikacije u mpo trudnoci) neke cure pisu da su odmah s tom sifrom pod hzzo isle,a meni moja dr.neda pod hzzo vec pod poslodavca.
ona kaze da ja nemam pravo. pa molim vas ako tko zna da mi odgovori

----------


## kiki30

nakon pozitivne bete moja dr. mi je odmah drugi dan otvorila bolovanje pod N98

----------


## ruža82

Dva puta kada sam imala biokemijsku, oba puta sam išla na komplikacije u trudnoći i naravno na teret HZZO!!!

----------


## kitty

> molim vas cure za pomoc,ja sam dobila bolovanje na sifru N98(komplikacije u mpo trudnoci) neke cure pisu da su odmah s tom sifrom pod hzzo isle,a meni moja dr.neda pod hzzo vec pod poslodavca.
> ona kaze da ja nemam pravo. pa molim vas ako tko zna da mi odgovori


N98 nije šifra za komplikacije u mpo trudnoći nego za komplikacije vezane uz mpo. tako da ti koliko ja znam na tu šifru ne može otvoriti GO bolovanje nego samo AO. ali nakon pozitivne bete bi ti dr trebala promijeniti šifru dijagnoze u komplikacije u trudnoći (tipa O20, O21) i onda ti sa tom šifrom dijagnoze otvara GO bolovanje koje ide na teret HZZO-a.
nadam se da sam bar malo pomogla  :Yes: .

----------


## KLARA31

kako kitty kaže sve nakon pozitvne bete je pod šifru trudnoće i na teret hzzo-a a ne poslodavca,ako ti još nije beta ne može te vodit kao trudnicu. Imala sam 4 AIH i 2 IVF i oba su išla na teret poslodavca,a tek nakon hematoma u trudnoći na teret hzzo-a. Ako ti je frka velika kombiniraj sa godišnjim.

----------


## Snekica

E, to nakon trudnoće neznam, još mi nije trebalo  :Sad:

----------


## phiphy

Da li imamo pravo na bolovanje nakon AIH (inseminacije)? Tko odobrava bolovanje, ginekolog ili dr. opće prakse? Meni je dosta baš taj dan, ostala bih doma ako mi se pogodi inseminacija u radne dane...

----------


## Snekica

Trebali bi imati pravo, a otvara ga dr. opće uz preporuku soc. gin. Ako se ne varam.

----------


## bmaric

Ćao cure! Molim vas za pomoć!!!
Muž i ja smo se odlučili ići na umjetnu oplodnju sa spermom anonimnog donora, jer njegov spermiogram ne valja. 
S obzirom da ovog nema u RH, moramo ići van. Zvala sam HZZO i rekli su mi da pošaljem zahtjev za liječenje u inozemstvu, koji ispunjava i ovjerava dr. specijalist. S obzirom da je većina djelatnika u takvim službama jako škrta na riječima i "nemaju vremena", dobila sam jako malo informacija.

1) Zanima me da li netko od vas zna da li taj zahtjev može ispuniti i ovjeriti moj ginekolog ili moram ići baš kod nekog dr. u neku kliniku, gdje se rade umjetne oplodnje?

2) Što im, osim mojih i muževih nalaza, sve trebam poslati?

3) Koliko otprilike traje da se dobije odgovor od HZZO-a?

4) Rekli su mi da HZZO određuje termin?! Jeli to istina? Dali oni odrede baš točan termin ili odobravaju postupak u nekom razdoblju?

Nama je ovo sada prvi put da smo uopće krenuli u sve ovo, sve nam je nepoznato i novo...
Pronašala sam kliniku u kojoj to želim obaviti (u Minhenu), s njima sam se čula, sve su mi objasnili, čak su mi poslali ugovore da ih pročitam i vidim da li nam sve odgovara... to je stvarno brzo išlo, ali kako mi se čini da me već sada naša birokracija dosta usporava  :Sad: 

Bila bi vam jako puno zahvalna na informacijama... svaka informacija mi dobro dođe.

----------


## pirica

Poštovana,    vezano uz upit o korištenju lijeka Cetrotide u postupku IVF-a upućujemo Vam sljedeći odgovor.    Lijek Cetrotide nalazi se u Osnovnoj listi lijekova, te se koristi za prevenciju prerane ovulacije, a ukoliko je korišten u prirodnom ciklusu (bez hormonske stimulacije) ne ulazi u šest pokušaja.    S poštovanjem,  Hrvatski zavod za zdravstveno osiguranje

----------


## pirica

> Poštovana,    vezano uz upit o korištenju lijeka Cetrotide u postupku IVF-a upućujemo Vam sljedeći odgovor.    Lijek Cetrotide nalazi se u Osnovnoj listi lijekova, te se koristi za prevenciju prerane ovulacije, a ukoliko je korišten u prirodnom ciklusu (bez hormonske stimulacije) ne ulazi u šest pokušaja.    S poštovanjem,  Hrvatski zavod za zdravstveno osiguranje


ovo me zanimalo radi polustim. postupaka kada same nabavimo (menopur ili gonal) jer eto ja nisam mogla nabavit cetrotide a skup mi je za kupit ga

----------


## sanda1977

gdje sve privatno mogu ići a da se može preko hzzo-a...?!

----------


## kiara79

cito Split i IVF poliklinika

----------


## Inesz

pirica, hvala! znači, po sadašnjim pravilima cetrotide  bi se pdo normalno trebao dobivati u polustimuliranim postupcima u bolnicama, isto kao što ide i štoperica? ne znam da se doktori baš potrgaju da daju cetrotide... ima li koja cura da je dobila u bolnici cetotide u polustimuliranom postupku?

----------


## applepie

cure znate što se meni čini! bolnica dobije određenu količinu lijekova, koja im naravno nije dovoljna za sve pacijentice (znamo koje su liste čekanja), pa ih daju samo onima koje su u  ful stimuliranom postupku. za ostale, koje su u prirodnom tj polustimuliranom nemaju, iako imaju na to pravo (ali ne dobiju dovoljno). to je, čini mi se, još jedna velika rupa u zakonu!!!!!   propišu nešto, a onda ne omogućavaju da se to provodi!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## applepie

e da i još  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## pirica

> pirica, hvala! znači, po sadašnjim pravilima cetrotide  bi se pdo normalno trebao dobivati u polustimuliranim postupcima u bolnicama, isto kao što ide i štoperica? ne znam da se doktori baš potrgaju da daju cetrotide... ima li koja cura da je dobila u bolnici cetotide u polustimuliranom postupku?


ja sam ga dobila na vv (ali tada sam dobila i menopur), a ovo me zanimalo jer imam menopur pa bi sad da mi ne ide preko hzzo

----------


## frka

cure, nemam vremena tražiti info pa pliz pomagajte... prijateljica ima problem s ginekologom - odbija joj napraviti briseve i test na HPV bez obzira na stalne tegobe i potvrđen HPV kod partnera. čini mi se da sam tu negdje pročitala da svaka zena ima pravo na 1 papu i briseve jedan put godišnje? ili se to samo odnosi na dijagnozu neplodnosti? 

hvala!!!

----------


## bmaric

frka, koliko je meni poznato svaka žena ima pravo jedan put godišnje raditi papa test i briseve. 
ako su ne daj bože nekakvi zdravstevni problemi u pitanju, onda se može raditi i više puta godišnje... ja sam prije 6 godina imala rak grla maternice, operirana sam, tek su nakon toga otkrili da mi je HPV pozitivan, i išla sam pune 4 godine svaka 3 mjeseca na papa test, nikad nisam imala nikakvih problema.
to što joj njen ginekolog ne želi napraviti papu i briseve vjerojatno je to samo do njega... neka mijenja ginekologa ili nek ode privatno ako već ima zdravstvenih problema

----------


## sanda1977

> cure, nemam vremena tražiti info pa pliz pomagajte... prijateljica ima problem s ginekologom - odbija joj napraviti briseve i test na HPV bez obzira na stalne tegobe i potvrđen HPV kod partnera. čini mi se da sam tu negdje pročitala da svaka zena ima pravo na 1 papu i briseve jedan put godišnje? ili se to samo odnosi na dijagnozu neplodnosti? 
> 
> hvala!!!


svaka žena ima pravo na te pretrage,a koliko sam upoznata to i promoviraju da žena ide na te pretrage da bi se smanjio rak gtrlića maternice i njegova nadaj Bože smrtnost...pa stoga preporučujem da PRIJAVI tog ginekologa!!!
ni jedan liječnik NE SMIJE odbiti liječenje svog pacijenta....to im je zakonom zabranjeno....

----------


## sanda1977

ja bi zadavila tog ginekologa....šta glumi

----------


## KLARA31

frka ja ne znam šta reći,kako prisiliti gin., ja kada nešto bi tražila a oni odbili išla bi u drugoga se upisat (3 socij. prominila) ali onda je ona pauza od 1mj papirologije sa socijalnim između gin i socijalnog pa ti taj novi gin.ne može davati uputnice nego moraš plaćat ili čekat mj.dana
ali svakako nije u pravu gin. da joj odbija papu radit i briseve,ali čula sam za takve slučajeve

----------


## frka

hvala, cure, na odgovorima!

malo sam se nespretno izrazila - nije joj odbila napraviti papu. papa je u redu, ali konstantno ima problema s upalama i ginekologica joj na slijepo daje antibiotike nakon što utvrdi postojanje bakterija pod mikroskopom, a odbija napraviti briseve. znam da na papu ima pravo, ali nisam bila ziher ima li i na briseve... uz to joj odbija napraviti i bris na HPV iako joj partner potvrđeno ima HPV... a za briseve kaže da će joj napraviti kad zatrudni! ma koza!

----------


## KLARA31

ta je luda, ne može ona tako,pa zna se da papa falije u 25-30% slučajeva i zato se i ponavlja, a brisevi bi bili obavezni. Onda neka laže da želi zatrudnit pa neka joj odmah radi briseve. Stvarno je taj gin. loš gin.!!

----------


## bmaric

ta stvarno nije normalna, ne može joj samo tako na slijepo davati antibiotike dok ne vidi o kojoj se bakteriji radi... tako može samo pogoršati stvar. ma nek ona lipo ode nekom drugom i nek joj napravi i briseve i HPV test.

----------


## alsinija

pozdrav cure. ne pišem po forumu, ali vas čitam. imam jednu informaciju za @bmaric.
bmaric, ne znam jesi li već bila kod dr.Matasa da ti ispuni uputnicu za HZZO. kako smo u istoj situaciji ti i ja, ja sam isto bila kod njega za istu stvar. sve mi je popunio, poslali smo to u HZZO, i danas su mi vratili uputnicu iz razloga, citiram:



> s obzirom da navedeni doktor nije subspecijalista humane reprodukcije (jer je uz njegov faksimil rukom dodano da je subspecijalizant) po njegovu prijedlogu se ne može postupiti


ne znam bi li se smijala ili plakala, natežem se s HZZO-om već mjesecima (ali većinom mojom krivnjom, da te ne prepadnem), a sad ako ovo ne sredim u roku od 8 dana, moram ponavljati neke pretrage, tipa fakin bolni HSG....
anyway, u utorak sam u ambulanti kod matasa, da vidim što možemo napraviti, možda ga privolim da pita Vrčića da popuni i pečatira uputnicu....
kako sam nova, ne radi mi PM, ali mi se javi na alsinija@gmail.com ako te bilo što zanima

----------


## Konfuzija

*KLARA31*, ovo za mjesec dana neizdavanja uputnica kod promjene ginekologa nisam znala. A baš sam se spremala  preći kod drugoga doktora. To je provjerena informacija?

----------


## dino84

Cure, zanima me nešto vezano za ponavljajući putni nalog. Da li moram čekati da se on do kraja ispuni (ona tamo tablica gdje pečatiraju svaki put kada dodem) pa ga tek onda mogu predati ili ga moram nakon svakog puta odnijeti na HZZO?  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Kad završiš taj ciklus (postupak) nosiš na HZZO, bar ja tako radim. Zna biti 5-6 pečata na njemu

----------


## Strašna

> Kad završiš taj ciklus (postupak) nosiš na HZZO, bar ja tako radim. Zna biti 5-6 pečata na njemu


Potpisujem.....Tako i ja radim!

----------


## crvenkapica77

mene zanima  kako to ide kasnije  sa   parcipacijom  i  sifrom 69   kad  ostanes  trudan i izgubis bebu  u 21tj  ? 
ja  hocu radit  briseve  i sad 
nesto  kompliciraju  , kazu  6 tj  od  poroda sam  oslobođena  parcipacije  i onda  placam  !!  
sta je sad to  ??  sta nisam vise  neplodna  tj. mm  ??  gdje je nestala  dijagnoza  sterilitet  ?  
jel zna tko  odgovorit  , slicna  situacija  ?

----------


## Mali Mimi

pa jesi im napomenula da se liječite od neplodnosti inače i da po tome ste oslobođeni od plaćanja?

----------


## crvenkapica77

pa znaju  ,vodim se  kod njih  godinama, zato mi nije jasno  nista....

----------


## Bea

Da li mi netko može pojasniti da li će se po novom zakonu krenuti u postupke od nule ili će se računati i prethodni?
I može pomoć krenula sam u postupak, počela se pikazti s decapeptilom i gonalima, ali je prekinuta terapija, jer mi E2 jako nizak. Da li se računa to kao postupak?

----------


## Richy

Imam jedno pitanje....i molim vas ako mi itko to moze sa sigurnoscu odgovoriti?!Da li mi zene kojima je napravljen transfer oplodjene jajne stanice vec od toga dana embriotransfera imamo pravo na bolovanje pod sifrom go(komplikacije u trudnoci ),dok god se beta nalazom ne dokaze suprotno??Ja sam dobila tu inf.iako moj dr.opce prakse ali i ginekolog nemaju inf.o tome!?Mozda itko zna??Hvala unaprijed!

----------


## Rominka

*richy* možeš dobiti bolovanje i do maksimalno tri tjedna ili do vađenja bete. ginekolog ti daje papir na temelju kojega ti dr op otvara bolovanje. meni je konkretno bilo otvoreno podšifrom komplikacija jer nisam željela izaći van bez tog papira (radim dosta fizički posao i na temp režimima od minusa do plusa). imaš pravo na to definitivno. ja sam gin došla sa listom od zavoda (šifre) i nisam odustajala.

----------


## Richy

Hvala Rominka... :Yes:

----------


## amyx

Imaš pravo na 2 tjedna bolovanja na sev vezano uz MPO...ja to uredno koristim od transfera do bete, a ako je beta pozitivna onda se otvara bolovanje na drugu šifru i tu kreče šifra komplikacije u trudnoći

----------


## Richy

Oprosti amyx, ali možeš li mi reći što je to sev??Upravo me to i zanima, znači od embriotransfera do bete kakva se vrst bolovanja koristi??Ni moj doktor opće prakse , a ni ginekolog nisu s time upoznati, da ne povjeruješ?!A to mi je itekako bitno, ukoliko budem još koji puta to trebala, stvarno bih voljela znati zakonski kako je to propisano!

----------


## amyx

sev=sve...sorry pomješala mi se slova


http://narodne-novine.nn.hr/clanci/sluzbeni/304639.html
Evo tu imaš link sa šiframa bolovanja. Malo si to prouči. Ja uvijek pd transfera idem na šifru  N 97 , na koju imaš pravo 14 dana, znaći taman do bete. I stvarno mi nije jasno da nisu upoznati sa šiframa bolovanja  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Richy

Hvala ti puno amix!!

----------


## Rominka

cure, imam pitanje...idemo napraviti neke pretrage u zg (inhibin i mikrodelecije -mm, amh - ja) i sad saznam da sve to moramo platiti jer nas šifra neplodnosti ne oslobađa participacije. zna netko je li to točno, i gdje se nalaze te šifre? i imam li pravo na putne troškove jer nam ne daju?

----------


## bmaric

Romi, koliko je meni poznato trebala bi na sifru neplodnosti imati besplatno... meni je sifra N97 i do sada nisam nista placala, osim sto sam amh isla raditi u poliklinici analiza i to platila 400 kn. amh mozes na uputnicu izvaditi i na Vuk Vrhovac, samo trazi od svog ginekologa uputnicu. sifre mozes pogledati na www.mkb-dijagnoza.blogspot.com

----------


## Bea

Rominka koliko ja znam AMH se plaća u Vinogradskoj bolnici u njihovom labosu i ta pretraga neide na teret HZZO-a, barem su tako meni rekli.
Cijenu možeš pgledati na njihovim stranicama.

----------


## bmaric

Ja sam zvaka VV i rekli su da amh moze na uputnicu, cak i ne moras dolaziti kod njih, vec serum zajedno sa uputnicom mozes slati DHL-om. mora stici isti dan. oni ti nalaz salju postom natrag. evo ti i broj laboratorija pa ako hoces mozes ih zvati i jos jednom pitati. 01/2353846

----------


## Rominka

Amh sam rijesila, mikrodelecije se isto ne placa, ali inhibin da. U Vinogradskoj su mi rekli da me sifra neplodnosti, tj. mm ne oslobadja... No, treba nam pa cemo platiti.

----------


## una99

cure imam pitanje ... ja sam u IVF postupku ostala trudna, do 6 tt sam koristila godišnji + slobodne dane, nakon 1 ultrazvuka sam otišla do svog ginekologa da mi otvori bolovanje, dr. mi je otvorio bolovanje Z31 - ( 7 dana ), ja naravno nisam odmah shvatila o čemu se radi, dr. je poslije mog supruga ubjedila da mora biti ta šifra te mi produžuje još 7 dana, ja u 8 tt pod hitno završim na kiretaži i sad nakon 7 dana od kiretaže ( jedva pokretna, skroz grčevi, tablete protiv bolova, čekam da izađe onaj ostatak od vakum kiretaže ) doktorica zahtjeva da dođem na komisiju jer mi je isteklo bolovanje.... Ja postavljam pitanje kako sam se ja kao trudnica u 2 mj. trudnoće morala voditi voditi pod šifrom z31 a trudnica koja ostane prirodno trudna odmah dobije šifru 020, žena odgovara to je zato što je to potpomognuta oplodnja. Ja ženi objašnjavam da sam prošli tjedan završila na kiretaži i na jedvite jade mi daje rok do petka da joj se javim ( ja još ispadnem glupa što se žalim kad više nisam trudna ).  Da li je moguće da se radi takva diskriminacija da ja nemam nikakva prava.

----------


## amyx

Na tvom mjestu promjenila bi ginekologa taj tren...šifra Z31 je 7 dana i koristi se za postupke u vezi oplodnje npr ako ti treba koji dan zbog punkcije , transfera i tako. Ako si ti do 6 tjedana bila na godišnjem nije mi jasno kaj dalje ima tu raditi ta šifra. Ja sam na O20 od prvog dana pozitivne bete a to je bilo 12 dana nakon transfera, a do tad sam bila na A0.  O20 je 60 dana i onda komisija, pa se opet produžuje sa istom ili nekom drugom šifrom. Ti si bila trudna skoro 2 mjeseca, tako da to nema veze sa šifrom za oplodnju. 
A nakon kiretaže imaš pravo na 14 dana  bolovanja jer se to vodi kao spontani pobačaj, a nakon toga naravno da možeš dobiti još bolovanja ako ti nije dobro. I to sam prošla tako da znam provjereno. U tvom slučaju samo je problem u doktorici koja je očito jako zločesta. Tu ti je link sa svim šiframa bolovanja pa si malo pogledaj. Ja sam si one koje mi trebaju već napamet naučila.

http://narodne-novine.nn.hr/clanci/sluzbeni/304639.html

----------


## anaitomi2

Pozdrav svima,
Imala bi jedno pitanje , pošto se spremamo na umjetnu oplodnju u Sarajevo u 9 mj i tamo ćemo raditi operaciju micro tesu dali postoji mogućnost da od hzzo-a dobimo neki povrat novca dali za put,smještaj ili za postupak pošto radimo operaciju koju u Hrvatskoj ne rade?
ako netko imam iskustva puno bi nam pomoglo da ne trošimo vrijeme uzalud za predaju papira i svega šta oni traže...
unaprijed hvala

----------


## Rominka

Za to bi trebali da vam mpo dr popuni papire za hzzo i tek kad bi vam odobrili bi mogli ici u postupak. U slucaju da odete prije ne mozete traziti povrat.

----------


## anaitomi2

Hvala Rominka

----------


## mari mar

zahvaljujući vašim savjetima ovdje sam saznala puno toga u vezi prava na bolovanje u mpo, jer ni mojoj dr. nisu očito jasne te šifre... od punkcije sam se vodila pod Z31, a od pozitivne bete ona mi opet pisala doznake pod tu šifru, :Shock:  tek kad sam se pobunila da sam sad trudnica onda je šifru promjenila.... :Yes:

----------


## Bea

da li  netko zna da li će se brojati prethodni prirodni i stimulirani postupci kad se danese novi Zakon ili idemo od nule, jer u tom slučaju nitko neće moći u prirodnjake to su svi radili neograničeno?

----------


## phiphy

Kad smo kod HZZO-a...

http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Hrvat...bila-povisicu!

----------


## cuty2

cure zanima me dali vi na putni nalog stavljate pratnju jel svaki put muž ide samnom bez obzira što mi treba samo na dan punkcije hvala

----------


## ledena

citam i nikako da nadjem sta me zanima.a mozda sam i masila..pa cu pitati,sry ako vec negdje ima odgovor...moram izostati sa posla svakako za odlazak u zgb.nemam na konto cega izmusti slobodan dan,nikoga nije briga za moje privatne probleme.i sada,da li se daje bolovanje ako je takva situacija ili sta vec?

----------


## Muma

Koliko ja znam, imaš pravo na bolovanje kad ti zatreba, pa i ako je to jedan dan.

----------


## Muma

> cure zanima me dali vi na putni nalog stavljate pratnju jel svaki put muž ide samnom bez obzira što mi treba samo na dan punkcije hvala


Ovisi o ginekologu da li će ti dozvoliti ili ne, pitaj! Ja nisam pitala i ne pišem pratnju. Ali nemaš što izgubiti.

----------


## amyx

> citam i nikako da nadjem sta me zanima.a mozda sam i masila..pa cu pitati,sry ako vec negdje ima odgovor...moram izostati sa posla svakako za odlazak u zgb.nemam na konto cega izmusti slobodan dan,nikoga nije briga za moje privatne probleme.i sada,da li se daje bolovanje ako je takva situacija ili sta vec?


Možeš dobiti bolovanje  u trajanju od 7 dana na šifru Z31 - postupci u vezi s oplodnjom. Znaći to možeš koristiti prije punkcije i transfera.
Evo ti link na šifre bolovanja pa si malo prouči i vidi koja su ti prava

http://narodne-novine.nn.hr/clanci/sluzbeni/304639.html

----------


## Kyra Ars

Pozdrav svima, nova sam na Forumu i imala bih jedno pitanje za vas.
U ožujku se spremam na postupak u Mariboru i zanima me mogu li od HZZO-a dobiti povrat barem za lijekove, koje mislim kupiti u Hrvatskoj. Ne znam kakva je praksa, čini mi se da čak na HZZO-u ne znaju točno. Naime, zvala sam i gđa mi je rekla da napišem molbu i s računima odnesem na protokol pa će oni vidjeti. Ništa o preporuci liječnika i sl. Nije mi djelovala uvjerljivo. Zna li itko? Što savjetujete? Iskoristila sam prava od HZZO-a za samo jedan postupak. Hvala.

----------


## Konfuzija

Lijekovi se dobivaju u državnim klinikama gdje se rade i postupci. Ako ideš privatno, sve trpiš sama. Neka me netko ispravi ako griješim..

----------


## amyx

Nemaš pravo na nikakav povrat novaca ako ideš u Mb. 100 % sigurno. HZZO vrača novac za liječenje vani samo ako ti u Hr isto to nije moguće... dakle ništa od toga

----------


## laky

> Možeš dobiti bolovanje  u trajanju od 7 dana na šifru Z31 - postupci u vezi s oplodnjom. Znaći to možeš koristiti prije punkcije i transfera.
> Evo ti link na šifre bolovanja pa si malo prouči i vidi koja su ti prava
> 
> http://narodne-novine.nn.hr/clanci/sluzbeni/304639.html


moja dr piše N98

----------


## amyx

može i N98 ... to je odmah 21 dan mislim ?

----------


## laky

da 21 dan jer meni 7 dana nista ne znači budem u ZG bar 15-16 dana

----------


## Kyra Ars

Hvala *Konfuzija* i *amyx*. Nekako sam i mislila da ce biti tako. Zbunila me ta gđa s HZZO-a koja nije bila decidirana.

----------


## amyx

Ma ovi na HZZO-u uglavnom nemaju pojima o čemu pričaš dok ne dođeš tamo i nacrtaš im sve...

----------


## ledena

amyx,hvala na linku...puno mi je jasnije sta mogu.sad je samo ostala moja dr.,da vidim koliko je ufurana u to.ja sma tek pocetnica u ovome

----------


## amyx

Moja dr opće prakse ti nema pojima o tim šiframa pa joj ja kažem na koju mi šifru mora pisat bolovanje, onda ona kao provjerava po papirima, a ima isto to sa linka sammo isprintano i onda da bolovanje. Samo moraš bit uporna i inzistirat na svojim pravima. I obavezno tražit preporuku od specijalista. Onda ova nema kaj nego pisat bolovanje. Ja sam sad na zadnjem uz tražila dr da mi napiše mirovanje jer me zeza ova moja zbog komisije, da kak da mi da bolovanje kad ne piše mirovanje, pa mi je moj gin napisao strogo mirovanje i ležanje  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam prošli puta prihvatila da mi ginićka piše šifru N97, 14 dana, i uspjela mi je dati dan prije punkcije.
Sad imam još par dana, i ići ću pitati mogu li već dobiti bolovanje, teško mi je sjediti već na poslu. Ginićka je neka na zamjeni (moja je na porodiljnom), pa ću ju pitati da li mogu dobiti N98

Znači ne bi trebalo biti problema? Uzela bih isto dan-dva samo prije punkcije

----------


## laky

nebi trebalo jer je N97 neplodnost općenito a N98 vezano za oplodnju ja svojoj dr kazem koju da pise a ima i ona ispred sebe šifrarnik

----------


## Vrci

Meni je prvi puta rekla da mi ne moze dati dulje od 2tj. Sad bas gledam po netu da dodem zeni s argumentom.

Trazim dal se stvarno N98 daje i prije punkcije,da joj znam reci

----------


## Bea

Molim pomoć, idem u postupak i zanima me da li se račpunaju prijašnji postupci ili sada ponovno se broji od početka?

----------


## phiphy

Broji se ispočetka.

----------


## Bea

Hvala.

----------


## marijakr

Kada se ide van na oplodnju sa donorom po kojem kriteriju odreduje hzzo o davanju lijekova za stimulaciju?

----------


## corinaII

Meni moja Dr. Danas kaže da od 1.12.2012 g. -sve što je vezano za ginekološke probleme,općenito sve u vezi ginekologije da su za bolovanja zaduženi izabrani ginekolozi a ne doktori opče prakse. 
Znači od sutra nam bolovanja za MPO otvara i zatvara ginekolog.

----------


## ARIANM

A ja bila kod svog ginekologa i veli da nema pojima o tome...

----------


## corinaII

> A ja bila kod svog ginekologa i veli da nema pojima o tome...


Kod moje ginekologinje na ulaznim vratima od ordinacije isto piše da je od 1.12 ona tj. ginekolog zadužen za bolovanja vezanih uz ginekologiju. Eto kako naše zdravstvo funkcionira i koliko su ginekolozi informirani.

----------


## ARIANM

Žalosno,al tako je.

----------


## amyx

Mislim da je tako od 01.12.2012. mei je to sad prije par dana rekla dr opće prakse kad sam išla po doznake, da po slijedeće vjerojatno idem kod ginekologa, ali ako se nešto promjeni da će mi javiti.

----------


## ježić

Bilo je to još davno u vijestima
http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/h...bolovanje.html

----------


## ARIANM

Znam da je bilo u vijestima i ja tako rekla svom ginekologu i on kaže da nema pojma i još doda kako bi mu samo još to falilo...ja ću oko 7.12 morat na komisiju-kamo da onda nosim papire-njemu ili dr. opće prakse koja mi je otvorila bolovanje?

----------


## ježić

Pošalji upit na hzzo

----------


## Mury

Cure, molim vas savjet. Naime, do sada sam si uvijek plaćala dopunsko, ali ako sada kada sam trudna mogu imati sve besplatno bez dopunskog ( preglede, bolničko liječenje, lijekove, fragmine....) što mislite da prestanem plaćati dopunsko? Ili pak bez dopunskog ne mogu imati sve bespaltno, pa da ga ipak i dalje plaćam? Kakva su vaša iskustva u trudnoći bez dopunskog, jestel morali išta plaćati?Napominjem, da mi se trudnoća vodi pod visokorizičnu, te da ću puno proboraviti u bolnici.

----------


## Inesz

sve što je vezanu uz trudnoću osolobođeno je plaćanja participacije.

ali, ako npr. ideš na okulistički pregled (ili nešto drugo što nije povezano sa trudnoćom) platit ćeš participaciju ako nemaš dopunsko.

----------


## mare41

mury, nemam ni ja dopunsko, evo inesz sve zna
ako se otvara bolovanje za komplikacije, sta se dogodi s godisnjim? propadne? ili  se moze zatvorit bolovanje pa koristit godisnji?

----------


## corinaII

Mury ja bi ipak nastavila plačati dopunskog ako ga več do sad plačaš, nadam se da ti ništa extra neče trebati ali nikad se ne zna. Nisu neki veliki novci 80-tak kuna mjesečno pa ja računam bolje neka ga imam.

----------


## mare41

da li se moze prekinut placat dopunsko, to je na ugovor od godinu dana?

----------


## ježić

> da li se moze prekinut placat dopunsko, to je na ugovor od godinu dana?


Mislim da se ne može prekinuti prije isteka osiguranja. Zavod svoja potrazivanja prisilno naplacuje sudskim putem.

----------


## ježić

> mury, nemam ni ja dopunsko, evo inesz sve zna
> ako se otvara bolovanje za komplikacije, sta se dogodi s godisnjim? propadne? ili  se moze zatvorit bolovanje pa koristit godisnji?


Mislim da mozes prekinuti komplikacije, iskoristiti godisnji i onda se vratiti na komplikacije. Samo je vazno da ti godisnji ne prelazi 30 dana (kalendarskih) jer inace moras ponovno predavati prosjek place.

----------


## Rominka

Nemojte platiti mjesec dva, i oni onda raskidaju ugovor jedino traze zaostatke. MM je zaboravio reci da nije platio, pa nisam ni ja i za dva mjeseca su poslali dopis u kojem raskidaju ugovor i traze zaostale dvije rate sa kamatama.

----------


## strategija

Ja sam isto prije par godina zaboravila platiti jednu ratu od 130kn mislim i apsolutno nikakvu obavjest ni opomenu nisam dobila a onda nakon više od 2g dođe da sam dužna ratu plus kamate plus troškovi odvjetnika nekih 600tinjak kn.

----------


## ježić

> Nemojte platiti mjesec dva, i oni onda raskidaju ugovor jedino traze zaostatke. MM je zaboravio reci da nije platio, pa nisam ni ja i za dva mjeseca su poslali dopis u kojem raskidaju ugovor i traze zaostale dvije rate sa kamatama.


Koja je svrha onda toga? Opet moras platiti zaostatke do isteka ugovora plus kamate plus eventualno troskove opomene. Onda je jednostavnije placati dopunsko do isteka ugovora, a onda jednostavno ne sklapati produljenje, odnosno novi ugovor.

----------


## ježić

Evo strategija me pretekla. Da, zaboravila sam navesti eventualne sudske troskove.

----------


## Mury

Hm, vidit ću još u HZZO...jer plaćala sam dopunsko 130 KN (taman mi plaća mašila 5000 za malo), pa mi sad bezveze opet plaćat 130 kn, da bar mogu 80 kn. U svakom slučaju, hvala na preporukama.

----------


## kitty

> mury, nemam ni ja dopunsko, evo inesz sve zna
> ako se otvara bolovanje za komplikacije, sta se dogodi s godisnjim? propadne? ili  se moze zatvorit bolovanje pa koristit godisnji?


možeš prekinuti komplikacije, iskoristiti godišnji i onda se vratiti na komplikacije. samo pazi da ti broj kalendarskih dana godišnjeg ne prelazi 30 dana. dr ti nakon godišnjeg otvara tzv. nastavno bolovanje, pod istom šifrom kao što je bilo i ono prije godišnjeg. 
nikako nemoj koristiti godišnji između komplikacija i porodiljnog (ovo je bio moj plan pa su mi u hzzo rekli da to nikako ne radim) jer ćeš onda morati ponovo nositi R1 obrazac pa bi ti se moglo dogoditi da ti porodiljnu naknadu preračunaju kao minimalnu. i ne pitaj zašto je to tako jer ni ja nisam baš najbolje shvatila, samo znam da nikako nije pametno koristiti godišnji između komplikacija i rodiljnog (ima neke veze s šiframa vrste bolovanja).

evo, na ovoj temi sam se ja raspitivala o tome.

----------


## mare41

cek, ja sam mislila koristit godisnji izmedju komplikacija i komplikacija, ne kad rodim, zasto bi poklonila drzavi puno godisnjeg sto mi ostao, a placen je puno vise od komplikacija, zasad se jos drzim s godisnjim, nisam na bolovanju, al ovo pitam ako cu morat otvarat bolovanje

----------


## mare41

sad sam skuzila prvi dio odgovora, thanks

----------


## Rominka

Nama se to slucajno dogodilo, odmah je mm novu policu otvorio, medjutim oni sada imaju shemu da ukoliko 10 kasni uplata salju opomenu a vec sa slijedecim kasnjenjem prekidaju ugovor. Samo kamate naplacuju. Ja sam kasnije skuzila da puno ljudi na taj nacin prekida. Nama se ta kartica isplatila u puno navrata, posebice kod lezanja u bolnici.

----------


## Vrci

Jesu li krenuli ginekolozi sami otvarati bolovanja?

----------


## sanda1977

> Jesu li krenuli ginekolozi sami otvarati bolovanja?


da,od 1.12. meni jučer rekla moja dr opće prakse....pročitala mi članak o tome....

----------


## Vrci

Hvala

Ma pitam nevezano, zbog užasnih bolova od menge sam otišla s posla, pa idem do ginićke popodne. Valjda može onda ona srediti bolovanje

----------


## Rominka

pripremam se za hsg, ako uspijem jer mi je ob pula odbila napraviti pregled...zanima me, ako netko zna, da li taj dan mogu dobiti bolovanje možda? jer neću moći dobiti slobodan dan, a ne znam kako će proći pregled.

----------


## bmaric

romi, ja sam otvorila taj dan bolovanje, jer stvarno nisam mogla ići na posao zbog bolova, pa mislim da ti ne bi smjeli praviti oko bolovanja problem

----------


## ivanais

bok cure imam jedno pitanje!

naime trebali bi krenuti u poliklinuku na postupke, ja imam i zdravstvenno  i dopunsko međutim moj m. (nismo vjenčani) nema zdravstveno uopće jer je nako otkaza na prošlom poslu otišao direktno u njemačku a nije se prijavio, kad se vratio rekli su mu da je prošlo 30 dana i da se nemože više prijaviti nego da će zdravstveno dobiti tek kad se ponovo zaposli, s obzirom da je sad to sskoro pa nemoguća misija zanima me da li nam je moje zdravstveno dovoljno ili ga i on mora imati.

Znam da si je sam kriv za svoju nemarnost ali što ćemo sada  :Smile:

----------


## Evelyn73

Bok cure! Na cuvanju sam trudnoce od 1.12. i sada razmisljam da li da se vratim na posao na 2-3 mjeseca, do otvaranja porodiljskog.
Ako sam dobro razumjela, nakon 6 mjeseci se naknada smanjuje na nekih 1.600 kn. Da li to znaci da, ako ne odem raditi i nakon cuvanja nastavim s porodiljskim, nakon 6 mjeseci (u mom slucaju to bi bilo od 1.6.) do kraja porodiljskog, imat cu naknadu 1600 kn? Ili se ova faza bolovanja / cuvanja trudnoce ne broji?

----------


## Vrci

Kod čuvanja trudnoće max nakada je 4250kn (mislim da je taj iznos), jer je to bolovanje.
Kad rodiš, imaš 6mj punu plaću, i drugih 6 mj taj minimalac (valjda 1600, nisam sigurna)

Ali dok ne rodiš, tih četiri tisuće ti je garantirano (tj. manje ako ti je plaća manja)

----------


## mare41

vrci, drugih 6 mjeseci je ili 2600 ili 1600, to ovisi o visini place
evelyn, komplikacije ne ulaze u prosjek za porodiljski, ja sam se nakon par dana komplikacija vratila radit, a sad koristim godisnji pa onda komplikacije do 42 dana prije termina, al ako ti je preporuceno mirovanje, a placa ti je blizu 4250,  razmisli

----------


## mare41

ivanais, ne znam u kojoj ste fazi postupka? jeste obavili markere na sp.prenosive bolesti? to cete morat platit za muza, ili do tad mozda stignete rijesit zdravstveno, mozda vas traze i novi spermiogram, tebi za ovo nije potrebno dopunsko

----------


## Evelyn73

Hvala na odgovoru! Ja se sada dobro osjecam i sve je ok, a problem je sto inace nisam prijavljena na punu placu pa stvarno puno gubim jer mi ni naknada sa HZZO nije i nece biti kao nekom tko je normalno prijavljen  :Sad:  Tjesi me sto je to ipak manje bitno.
Malo sam ljuta, ali bit cu bolje kad vidim svog pisonju iduci tjedan na UZV  :Smile: 
mare41, ti uopce ne spavas nocu? Moj mjehur me zadnjih dana alarmira tek poslije 5 ujutro.

----------


## anđeo26012013

mislim da bi se ugovor za dopunsko trebao dat prekinut jer kad sam ostala bez posla sam to jednom napravila,al ne znam kako to ide u trudnoči,ali si bolje plačaj dopunsko jer ti može za nešto dr trebat

----------


## Vrci

Mislim da su trudnice oslobođene participacije za sve vezano uz trudnoću (pa im nije za to nužno potrebno dopunsko). Nekad sam tako nešto čula, ako se nije promijenilo

----------


## mare41

je, vrci, za sve sto je vezano za trudnocu, a nisu od onog sto nije u vezi s trudnocom

----------


## Gabi25

> je, vrci, za sve sto je vezano za trudnocu, a nisu od onog sto nije u vezi s trudnocom


Točno, ako npr slomis nogu i nemaš dopunsko morat ćeš platiti. 
A sto se tiče komplikacija meni su objasnili ovako- ako si na komplikacijama onda ti se vise ne isplati vratiti na posao jer će ti u tom slučaju i te komplikacije ući u prosjek 6 plaća. Zato ću ja sad prvo iskoristiti cijeli GO, onda komplikacije i s komplikacija na porodiljni

----------


## mare41

gabi, znas zasto? jer naknada s hzzo-a nije vidljiva na placi, nego sjedne kao doznaka, meni je taj mjesec bila manja placa na papiru za prosjek za tih 5 dana bolovanja i to mi tako manje ide u prosjek, al u svakom slucaju neusporedivo s tim da se nisam vratila radit

----------


## barkica

Citam da ste punom parom u naknadama! Imam i ja pitanje: godinu dana sam na stazu,ali bez ikakve naknade! Koliko imam pravo na komplikacijama za dobiti? Jer ak racunaju prosjek zadnjih par mj.,dobila bum nista! Ako mi se posreci da uspije postupak,da znam kaj
Me ceka(0 kn ili barem nesto malo?)

----------


## Majty

A kakva su prava nezaposlenih trudnica? :/

----------


## anđeo26012013

znam da imaš pravo na 1600 do prve godine djeteta,a za prije ne znam  :Sad:

----------


## Stena

To sam kopirala s jedne stranice,pa ako sam kome pomogla... :Grin: 

vezano uz upit o pravu na broj postupaka potpomognute oplodnje iznosimo da se "ograničenje" broja postupaka potpomognute oplodnje na teret sredstava obveznog zdravstvenog osiguranja odnosi isključivo na broj pokušaja u kojima su korišteni pojedini lijekovi za stimulaciju ovulacije s Liste lijekova Zavoda, a ne i na sam postupak medicinske oplodnje.
Tako je samo uz lijekove menotropin (FSH+LH) i folitropin alfa navedena smjernica "Do šest pokušaja stimulacije, a nakon svakog poroda ostvaruje se pravo na dodatnih 6 pokušaja".

Dakle, ukoliko se u postupku potpomognute oplodnje ne koristite lijekovi za stimulaciju ovulacije s Liste lijekova Zavoda na koje se ograničenje odnosi, broj postupaka potpomognute oplodnje na teret sredstava obveznog zdravstvenog osiguranja nije ograničen.

S poštovanjem,
Hrvatski zavod za zdravstveno osiguranje

----------


## Kadauna

> To sam kopirala s jedne stranice,pa ako sam kome pomogla...
> 
> vezano uz upit o pravu na broj postupaka potpomognute oplodnje iznosimo da se "ograničenje" broja postupaka potpomognute oplodnje na teret sredstava obveznog zdravstvenog osiguranja odnosi isključivo na broj pokušaja u kojima su korišteni pojedini lijekovi za stimulaciju ovulacije s Liste lijekova Zavoda, a ne i na sam postupak medicinske oplodnje.
> Tako je samo uz lijekove menotropin (FSH+LH) i folitropin alfa navedena smjernica "Do šest pokušaja stimulacije, a nakon svakog poroda ostvaruje se pravo na dodatnih 6 pokušaja".
> 
> Dakle, ukoliko se u postupku potpomognute oplodnje ne koristite lijekovi za stimulaciju ovulacije s Liste lijekova Zavoda na koje se ograničenje odnosi, broj postupaka potpomognute oplodnje na teret sredstava obveznog zdravstvenog osiguranja nije ograničen.
> 
> S poštovanjem,
> Hrvatski zavod za zdravstveno osiguranje


*Stena* moja, bojim se da je to tumačenje starog zakona, nažalost, tako da niš od toga!

----------


## Stena

Ma ja čitam,čitam....i sad na kraju ni sama neznam koja su nam prava...4 stimulirana i 2 prirodna,tako je sad? Jedino sad ne razumijem i neznam koga to pitati,pa ću tu,pošto je ovo topić za takva pitanjca  
Ovako,bila sam u postupku u 2mj.2012 preko hzzo-a,a ovaj drugi zakon je došao negdje u 8mj.2012.ako se ne varam (neznam točno,tu negdje)i sam mene zanima dali mi se taj postupak uračunava u ova 4 stimulirana?????? Helpićććć

----------


## dino84

> Ma ja čitam,čitam....i sad na kraju ni sama neznam koja su nam prava...4 stimulirana i 2 prirodna,tako je sad? Jedino sad ne razumijem i neznam koga to pitati,pa ću tu,pošto je ovo topić za takva pitanjca  
> Ovako,bila sam u postupku u 2mj.2012 preko hzzo-a,a ovaj drugi zakon je došao negdje u 8mj.2012.ako se ne varam (neznam točno,tu negdje)i sam mene zanima dali mi se taj postupak uračunava u ova 4 stimulirana?????? Helpićććć


Ne uračunava ti se jer se nakon donošenja novog zakona postupci broje od početka  :Smile:

----------


## Stena

Ah odmah mi lakše,u privatnim klinikama je jako skupo, znači da sad imamo pravo na još dva stimulirana i dva prirodna. :Grin:

----------


## meki

Cure imam jedno pitanje na koje nikako da dobijem odgovor,naime idem na FET u Prag i u protokolu mi je uzimanje Decapeptyl 0,1mg inj. i Clexane ili Fraxiparine 0,3mg inj. ali u Hrvatskoj se za Trombofiliju ne daju lijekovi(clexane,fraxiparine)tako da ih moram kupiti sama a to sve puunoo košta i dr.koja mi je ispunila zahtjev za liječenje u inozemstvu mi ih ne može prepisati dakle imam li ikakvo pravo tražiti povrat novca od HZZO-a i na koji način???pliz HELP

----------


## bmaric

meki, jesu li ti to za te lijekove rekli u HZZO-u, tj. da se ne daju?
jer ako ti je to u protokolu i ako si u odobrenju dobila potvrdu za lijekove, onda ne vidim razlog zašto ti ih dr. ne može dati, ako su sastavni dio protokola...
možda bi ti bilo najbolje da nazoveš HZZO, objasniš im svoju situaciju i pitaš njih.

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

lijekove bi trebala osigurati zdravstvena ustanova ciji liječnik ti je potpisao zahtjev za liječenje, to se svakako odnosi na decapeptyl
sto se tice clexana ili fraxiparina do pozitivne bete i 1 uzv sama placam, a kad zatrudnis onda opet bolnica gdje ces voditi trudnoću treba osigurati isti
clexan kupim u pragu, tamo ti doktor napise receept, a i jeftinijije nego kod nas, a i injekcije su puno bolje od ovih koje kupim kod nas iako je isti proizvodac

----------


## meki

*bmaric* i *OKNP* Hvala vam na odgovorima!!!!dr.Marušić u Splitu mi je rekla da se za moju dijagnozu Trombofiliju u Hrvatskoj ne daju lijekovi!!jedino nakon par pobačaja!!!!a što se tiče Decapeptyla u apoteci su mi rekli da ne idu na recept a rješenje od HZZO-a još čekam i nisam u zahtjevu navela lijekove pa ne znam kako doći do njih..dali trebam na listu za lijekove ili??koliko se čeka nemam pojma a planirala sam za Prag u šestom mjesecu ako stigne rješenje..pozzzz

----------


## corinaII

Kako do sad nisam bila nikad trudna nisam ni znala da mi HZZO isplaćuje naknadu za komplikacije u trudnoci. Naime imam super ginekologa ali sestra je ajme meni katastrofa. Ništa me nije uputila u moja prava, a kako još nitko ni ne zna da sam trudna ne mogu druge pitati. Naime prvo mi je dala samo jednu doznaku- kaže da ne smije dati dvije. Ali na kraju mi je ipak dala obe. Uglavnom cekam da mi u ponediljak- utorak iz firme stigne potvrda o prosjeku plaće za zadnjih 6mj. I onda idem predati papire na HZZO za isplatu naknade za bolovanje. Ok znam da ću kasno predati papire za 5mj. I da ovaj mjesec necu dobiti te novce. Ali me zanima dali će mi naknadu za 5 mj isplatiti zajedno s naknadom za 6 mj.?

----------


## Bluebella

> Kako do sad nisam bila nikad trudna nisam ni znala da mi HZZO isplaćuje naknadu za komplikacije u trudnoci. Naime imam super ginekologa ali sestra je ajme meni katastrofa. Ništa me nije uputila u moja prava, a kako još nitko ni ne zna da sam trudna ne mogu druge pitati. Naime prvo mi je dala samo jednu doznaku- kaže da ne smije dati dvije. Ali na kraju mi je ipak dala obe. Uglavnom cekam da mi u ponediljak- utorak iz firme stigne potvrda o prosjeku plaće za zadnjih 6mj. I onda idem predati papire na HZZO za isplatu naknade za bolovanje. Ok znam da ću kasno predati papire za 5mj. I da ovaj mjesec necu dobiti te novce. Ali me zanima dali će mi naknadu za 5 mj isplatiti zajedno s naknadom za 6 mj.?


moja kolegica je prije par mjeseci zakasnila sa predajom papira i dobila je naknadu. obično naknadu uplate iza 20-tog u mjesecu, njoj su isplatili oko 5 u slijedećem mjesecu.

----------


## corinaII

Blubella hvala na odgovoru.

----------


## linalena

> ako se otvara bolovanje za komplikacije, sta se dogodi s godisnjim? propadne? ili  se moze zatvorit bolovanje pa koristit godisnji?


pročitala sam skoro pa čitavu temu (nije mi se baš dalo čitati postove stare 5 godina i više)

ja bi ovako, sada otvorila bolovanje na ne znam koju šifru/ ili već komplikacije - dva tjedna dok još imam  obaveze na poslu (škola, matura), pa iskoristila godišnji do sljedećih obveza u školi a to je negdje 20.8, pa onda komplikacije? I ovako će mi ostati 9 dana g.o al to im poklanjam! Ja zbog specifičnog posla ne mogu iskoristiti godišnji inače u bilo koje drugo doba, eventualno u zimsko ferje, al to iziskuje moljakanje nadležnih

s obzirom da imam pozitivnu betu, i to neko bolovanje i komplikacije, bi išli preko HZZO? Da li te dvije opcije mogu rezultirati drugačijim materijalnim pravima?

----------


## cranky

U kratkim crtama, bitno je jedino da se prvo ide na godišnji, a onda na komplikacije, a ne obrnuto jer bi se u tom slučaju mogao srušiti prosjek plaće koji ćete dobivat prvih 6. mjeseci porodiljnog.

----------


## Vrci

Može godišnji unutar bolovanja, ako je taj prekid manji od 30 dana. Onda ne treba nova potvrda o plaći

----------


## corinaII

Slušam na tv-u već par dana u o tome da će bolovanja davati Dr. Opće prakse. Dali to znači da će se opet vratiti na staro tj. Da mi ginekolog neće više davati bolovanje za komplikacije u trudnoći nego opet Dr. Opće prakse. 
Ma meni ovo naše zdravstvo ide na živce, svakih par mjeseci nešto minjaju, a nitko ništa ne zna.

----------


## Vrci

Ne, to se ne odnosi na trudnice. Ovo ostaje

Radi se o bolovanjima koje su prije propisivali bolnički specijalisti

----------


## corinaII

Vrci hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Danas idem kod gin otvoriti bolovanje, pa ću provjeriti i u praksi .Ali su mi rekli da dođem k njima  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Jep, sve je dalje kod ginekologa  :Smile:

----------


## corinaII

Hvala, znači za nas trudnice sve po starom  :Smile:

----------


## popsy15

Imamo li pravo na jednodnevno bolovanje kada idemo na pregled u bolnicu?

----------


## ki ki

> Imamo li pravo na jednodnevno bolovanje kada idemo na pregled u bolnicu?


jesi trudnica ili?trudnice imaju pravo slobodni radni dan za prenatalni pregled

----------


## popsy15

Ne,ne, nisam trudnica, mislila sam na preglede u postupku MPO,znači one početne

----------


## ki ki

> Ne,ne, nisam trudnica, mislila sam na preglede u postupku MPO,znači one početne


sorry nisam skuzila,to ti ne znam

----------


## amazonka

> Imamo li pravo na jednodnevno bolovanje kada idemo na pregled u bolnicu?


Ako si mislila na folikulometrije, punkciju i embriotransfer-imaš
bile su svojedobno tri šifre, ako se pravilnik u međuvremenu nije promijenio
e sad...kako si iskombiniraš...

----------


## popsy15

I na to sam mislila, a i na pregled recimo sljedeći koji me čeka 3 dc sa vađenjem hormona. Imam takvu vrst posla gdje radim sama i ne mogu izostat s posla osim uzet bolovanje ili GO.

----------


## amazonka

E sad za vađenje krvi, ne znam...
U svakom slučaju konzultiraj se sa svojim primarnim ginekologom(socijalcem)
a da bi ti uopće otvorio bolovanje moraš mu donijeti papire od MPO-ovca da si u postupku...

----------


## KLARA31

tablete folacin nisam prije plaćala, a sad moram, ne mogu više na recept osim ako nije trudoća,jel i vama tako kaže gin?

----------


## Strašna

> tablete folacin nisam prije plaćala, a sad moram, ne mogu više na recept osim ako nije trudoća,jel i vama tako kaže gin?


ja ih prošli mjesec dobila na recept...nitko nista nije spominjao :/

----------


## Konfuzija

> tablete folacin nisam prije plaćala, a sad moram, ne mogu više na recept osim ako nije trudoća,jel i vama tako kaže gin?


Meni ni prije nisu dali na recept, plaća se 30-ak kuna, ali je to i dalje najpovoljnija + najjača folna na tržištu.

----------


## amazonka

Folacin je išao na recept sigurno...
e je li se što promijenilo...?

----------


## tetadoktor

> Meni ni prije nisu dali na recept, plaća se 30-ak kuna, ali je to i dalje najpovoljnija + najjača folna na tržištu.


ja sam negdje u 7. mjesecu samo nazvala sestru od soc. ginića i ona mi poslala 2 kutije u ljekarnu...ništa nisam nadoplatila, a išla sam u postupak u 8.mjesecu

----------


## Strašna

ma i ja sam ga dizala na recept.....

----------


## mare41

konfuzija, ide na recept sigurno

----------


## Konfuzija

Ma dobivam ga ja sad kao trudnica, ali iskreno mi je išlo na živce to moljakanje za sve i svašta i onda on gleda i razmišlja i vrti glavom za *ebenih 30 kn mjesečno. I papa test sam stalno plaćala jer se kod nas čekao preko 6 mj., čujem da je to sad nešto kraće od kad ih je žena s karcinomom dala u novine.

----------


## KLARA31

eto vidiš,a meni ga ginička nije dala na recept,baš rekla da nemože jedino ako je trudnoća u pitanju...prije 10-ak dana

----------


## barbozzy

A Ferritin, ampule za željezo, zašto one nisu na listi npr..Između ostalih bitnih lijekova!?

----------


## lariss

Pozzz!10 god.se borimo s neplodnoscu azzospermija!zadnje 4god.cekali biopsiju u lijepoj nasoj!u meduvremenu navrsila42!sad dalje sve placam!ovaj mjesec bili u postupku na vuk vrhovcu dobili 2 jajne stanice nisu se oplodile nije doslo do transfera a postupak je svejedno naplacen 8000 kn!ima Jos jedna stvar koja me zanima posto Imamo muzevo sjeme od biopsije na vuk vrhovcu dal mozemo mi to dobiti i otici u bilo Koji kliniku posto placam onda mi je bolje privat je gore rasulo iskteno!dal mi neko moze pomoci da zna nesto o tome!cure pomozite!!!

----------


## Inesz

lariss
kakvu ste stimulaciju imali? kako da su vam naplatili tako visoku cijenu za postupak bez transfera? jesu vam pokazali cjenik, izdali račun?

zamrznute uzorke možete prmijeti u bilo koju drugu kliniku u Hr. napiši zahtjev za prijenos Nacionalnom povjerenstvu za mpo.

----------


## NelaR

Pozdrav!

Dali je netko trazio ponistavanje postupaka na teret HZZOa koji su pogreskom ljecnika zavrsili prekidanjem postupka te nije došlo niti do aspiracije?
Kome da se obratim?

----------


## snelly85

Kome se treba obratiti za molbu da se stimulirani postupci zamjene prirodnim iz zdravstvenih razloga?
lijecim se u vinogradskoj.

----------


## NelaR

> Kome se treba obratiti za molbu da se stimulirani postupci zamjene prirodnim iz zdravstvenih razloga?
> lijecim se u vinogradskoj.


Samo se trebaš sa doktorom dogovoriti oko toga.

----------


## Rominka

Trebala bih najsvjeziju informaciju. Spremamo se za novi postupak, u Ceskoj. Prvi puta kad smo isli suprug je dobio bolovanje bez problema, no sad mi je vec njegova dr. op najavila da mu ne smije dati bolovanje jer nema na temelju cega. Da li je netko bio nedavno u takvoj situaciji, zna koju vise? Znam da postoji i ona jednostavnija opcija (no njemu bas i nije trenutno jednostavna) godisnjeg, ali htjeli bi izbjeci godisnji ako je to moguce.

----------


## MonaLi

Pozdrav cure,
Molim vas pomoć ako znate. U srijedu idem na konzultacije u Petrovu i danas sam nazvala svoju gin samo da potvrdim da će mi pisati ona bolovanje. Prvo nije bila bas sretna a onda je rekla ajde dobro ali da joj dođem onda i taj dan ujutro odmah na bris da ne mora opet pisati bolovanje kasnije. I rekla je da ona meni ne moze pisati bolovanja za pretrage koje cu morati raditi nakon konzultacija jer ona moze jednom mjesečno dati bo? I jos jedan biser na kraju, kaže ona meni da kad cu imati pretrage da kombiniram to nekako s poslom (iako sam joj rekla da sam stalno ujutro i ne smijem izostajati). 
Mislim kako da ja s vremenom idem i na folikulometrije i sve ako mi ona nece pisati bolovanja? Zna li netko vise? Ja sam mislila da bar tu nece biti problema. Hvala

----------


## antony34

MonaLi ja bi na tvome mjestu rekla u petrovoj ako ti mogu dati potvrdu pa da odneses doktorici pa ce na temelju toga morat dati bo. Ja nemam probleme oko toga na srecu. Gin mi je odlican. Evo ja sam ti sad bila tri tj na bo jer sam morala raditi pretrage pa smo bili krenuli u postupak i rekao mi je da nece prekidati bolovanje. Probaj tako. Sretno.

----------


## MonaLi

> MonaLi ja bi na tvome mjestu rekla u petrovoj ako ti mogu dati potvrdu pa da odneses doktorici pa ce na temelju toga morat dati bo. Ja nemam probleme oko toga na srecu. Gin mi je odlican. Evo ja sam ti sad bila tri tj na bo jer sam morala raditi pretrage pa smo bili krenuli u postupak i rekao mi je da nece prekidati bolovanje. Probaj tako. Sretno.


To ti je sve dao bas ginekolog? Ja ne vjerujem, zašto meni moja neda, sto ima od toga? Pa imam dijagnozu, sama mi ju je dala... A moze li doktor opće prakse ista? Imam li ja pravo na bolovanje ili ako ju uspijem zamoliti? Mislim... Nemam bas izbora sta ne? Hvala na odgovoru  :Smile:

----------


## angel 1

Doktor opće prakse ne može otvarat ništa vezano uz ginekološku problematiku, mora ginekolog. Ima više opcija-šifri za mpo ..sad sam ih već nažalost zaboravila, ali možda se javi netko jos tko zna..pisalo je i tu na nekoj temi. Uglavnom ako se nije ništa promjenilo unazad 6-8 god kad sam ja išla može ti otvorit na neku šifru 2 tj. , a na drugu 3 tj. Obavezno ti mpo dr mora na nalaz napisati da trazi bolovanje. Ja sam obicno isla s danom punkcije, ali jednom sam isla i malo ranije pa znam da onda čak mi ni taj 21 bolovanja nije pokrio sve do bete pa je mm nosio papire na komisiju i ovi su bez problema produžili.. čak su isli za tim -aha betu vadi taj dan pa ako je pozitivna ce ponovo vaditi i uvijek dali 3-4 dana duže. Imaš sigurno pravo na bolovanje i možes ga dobiti.. Možda da pitas dr opce prakse koje su to tocno šifre...pa serviras ginekologu..

----------


## MonaLi

Hvala ti na odgovoru, a ako je folikulometrija svaki drugi dan jel onda MPO doktor piše tipa 5 dana odjednom ili se svaki dan otvara i zatvara bolovanje? 
Samo se jos nadam da cu i za pretrage dobiti pravo na bolovanje... Ne znam da li tu moze pomoći MPO doktor...

----------


## angel 1

To za folikumetrije ti ne znam..mislim nema mi ni smisla da se jedan dan otvori pa drugi zatvori pa treci opet otvori bolovanje...ili odmah otvoriti na 2 ili 3 tjedna ili se stvarno probaj na poslu dogovoriti da malo kasnis svaki drugi dan jer ta pretraga je stvarno niš/prije si vani nego unutra  :Smile:  . Ili probaj dogovoriti s doktorom da te primi odmah prvu ( ne znam od kad rade i gdje ides) , ja kad sam isla na VV dr je tamo bio od 6 pa su neke cure dolazile tak rano i stizale na posao na vrijeme. Ili ako si planirala nakon transfera raditi onda ce ti to bolovanje 2-3 tjedna taman pokriti folikumetrije i do transfera. Meni zbog radnog mjesta nije bila opcija da idem raditi, ali znam da su cure koje rade u uredu normalno išle na posao i tako si skratile čekanje do bete. 
I sretno !

----------


## MonaLi

Da, moja MPO dok ima folikulometrije od pola 9 i kažu da nikad ne dođe na vrijeme, a ja radim od 7  :Smile:  i to sat vremena od Petrove, tako da čak ni ako sam odmah na redu nemam šanse  :Smile:  
Hvala ti, idem sutra na konzultacije pa cu sve pitati, nadam se da će mi MPO doktorica sve znati reci  :Smile:

----------


## rebecca

MonaLi, evo moje nedavno iskustvo sa bolovanjem. Prije postupka sam išla obaviti jednu pretragu i moj ginekolog mi je dao bolovanje za taj dan. Rekao mi je da je njemu jasno kako ne mogu biti u isto vrijeme na dva mjesta (na poslu i na pregledu). Kad smo krenuli u postupak, prva folikulometrija je bila u srijedu, u poliklinici sam dobila potvrdu na kojoj je pisalo da smo od tog datuma krenuli u postupak i ginekolog mi je dao bolovanje za taj dan. Sljedeći tjedan su folikulometrije bile u ponedjeljak i srijedu te u petak punkcija. Ginekolog mi je dao bolovanje za cijeli taj tjedan (5 dana). Nakon punkcije sam išla raditi dva dana (pon i ut), te sam od transfera na bolovanju ostala dva i pol tjedna (13 dana). Kako sam betu vadila u utorak i bila je pozitivna, ali mala, u srijedu sam otišla kod svog gin i zatvorila bolovanje sa petkom da malo dođem sebi. Dakle, na bolovanju sam bila s prekidima 1+5+13 dana.

----------


## MonaLi

rebecca hvala na odgovoru, koliko vidim ti si imala normalnu ginekologicu, meni je moja rekla da imam pravo samo nakon transfera 2 tjedna i to je to. 
I još je rekla kao "folikulometrije su samo jednom do dva puta u ciklusu" i da se nekako snađem te dane s poslom... katastrofa.
A jučer sam bila u Petrovoj na konzultacijama gdje mi je moja MPO doktorica isto to rekla, da nemam pravo na bolovanje i da se ona potpuno slaže s mojom ginekologicom. Da mogu kasniti na posao, da to svi tako rade.
Znači ja sam u šoku na naše zdravstvo, toliko ga plaćamo a onda kad mi treba ja moram godišnji uzimati? Užas!!!

----------


## rebecca

Imam ginekologa  :Smile: . Nije mi jasno zašto ti ne da bolovanje, jer postoje tri šifre u Pravilniku o rokovima najduljeg trajanja bolovanja:
Z31 - postupci u vezi s oplodnjom (do 7 dana)
N97 - ženska neplodnost (do 14 dana)
N98 - komplikacije povezane s umjetnom oplodnjom (do 21 dan)
Pitaj svoju gin. čemu onda služe te šifre, ako ti da korištenje samo ove do 14 dana nakon transfera. Ne daj se zafrkavati. Pa ja ne znam kako bih stigla na folikulometrije i na posao, kad su posao i poliklinika na različitim krajevima grada. Sretno!!!

----------


## Rominka

Za dane folikulometrije mozes dobiti bolovanje, i nakon transfera mozes dobiti u trajanju od 7/14/21 dan ovisno o sifri. Ali prije postupka dobiti bolovanje na tjedan/dva ili slicno ovisi o doktoru/doktorici ako je spreman, u najmanju ruku, muckati - jer nemaju cime pravdati...pogledaj ovdje sifre i dane, pa pokusaj objasniti dr da ti da bolovanje na ovu opcenitu sifru. http://www.hzzo-net.hr/dload/pravilnici/18_01.pdf

----------


## MonaLi

Da, moja mi ne rekla da mogu dobiti ta dva tjedna nakon postupka ali kao ona mi ne mora pravdati moje pretrage i folikulometrije. Ja ni ne tražim prije postupka tjedan nego bar te dane kad idem na FM. Hvala ti, vidjet cu s njom ako je uspijem užicati... Ona kaže da se na FM ide jednom u ciklusu, mislim da bas nije upoznata sa MPO

----------


## pak

MonaLi ajde ti nazovi Hzzo i pitaj.
Izjava da kasnis na posao jer tako to svi rade je van pameti. Ne mogu svi kasniti na posao niti poslodavac mora imati razumjevanja za tvoje fm. 
Moja gin. je skrta na svemu ali nakon svake fm donijela bi joj nalaz Mpo dr i pravdala bi mi taj dan. 
Nije moguće uvijek mjenjati smjenu, doći kasnije ili odradjivati naknadno, uostalom kod mene bi se cijeli kolektiv trebao valjda prilagodjavati meni i ne znati kako će raditi jer eto ja neznam kad će biti sljedeća fm pa se ne mogu  složiti smjene. 


Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## MonaLi

Jesam, zvala sam HZZO i rekli su mi da imam pravo na bolovanje... Ali moja kaže da će onda nju kačiti, što god to značilo?!? I doslovno se naljutila na mene,sad sam posvađana sa svojom gin koja će mi voditi eventualnu trudnoću? Odlično!  Meni su FM u pola 9 a ja radim od 7 i to u Samoboru, pa nebi do 12 stigla, jesu ti doktori normalni? Koji poslodavac bi imao razumijevanja? Nisu ni oni ludi... Hvala vam curke  :Smile: 
Ispada da neću niti na HSG moći preko HZZO jer Petrova ne radi tu pretragu nego kažu ljudima da plaćaju privatno. Kaos!!!

----------


## pak

Ako Hsg ne rade u Petrovoj preko uputnice odi u bolnicu u kojoj rade. Nećeš valjda plaćati privatno. 
A što se tiče bolovanja i tvoje gin. neznam šta da ti kažem osim mjenjaj ako možeš. 
Kaciti će je i ako se žališ pismeno Hzzo-u. 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Rominka

Njima je tlaka otvarati bolovanje za jedan dan. A mi uzivamo u hodanju po fm, pregledima, nastojanjima da to sve sto bezbolnije izvedemo. Imas pravo na to i ne posustaj. I pokusaj si pronaci gin koji zna sto znaci mpo, koji te zaista moze pratiti, iskustvom, savjetom, koji se informira.

----------


## MonaLi

Pisala sam u Merkur gdje rade tu pretragu rekli su da ne mogu kod njih jer sam pacijent iz Petrove, jednako je i na sv duhu. Neznam sve je to glupo, jako glupo i izgubit cu sve živce na ovo a Trebat će mi ih jos za postupak...

----------


## mikipika32

Ja se sjecam da radi bolnica u Varazdinu ako se ne varam (neka me netko ispravi). Znam da radi i poliklinika Sunce na Trnju gdje se naravno placa.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rominka

Nije bitno ciji si pacijent, ti imas pravo na tu pretragu, stoga trazi da te posalje u bolnicu u kojoj to obavljaju, pa ako treba neka ti i putni nalog da. To je cesta situacija u Istri. Zasto da placas pretragu koju ne moras!? Takvog sam ja ginekologa imala, sve do trenutka dok si nisam poskidala pravilnike/zakone i ustrajala na stvarima za koje sam znala da mogu dobiti. Na kraju mi je otvoreno rekao kako se njima svako bolovanje, putni nalog, recept, pretraga broji. No, to nisu nasi problemi. Ustraj.

----------


## MonaLi

> Nije bitno ciji si pacijent, ti imas pravo na tu pretragu, stoga trazi da te posalje u bolnicu u kojoj to obavljaju, pa ako treba neka ti i putni nalog da. To je cesta situacija u Istri. Zasto da placas pretragu koju ne moras!? Takvog sam ja ginekologa imala, sve do trenutka dok si nisam poskidala pravilnike/zakone i ustrajala na stvarima za koje sam znala da mogu dobiti. Na kraju mi je otvoreno rekao kako se njima svako bolovanje, putni nalog, recept, pretraga broji. No, to nisu nasi problemi. Ustraj.


Da? To mi daje moj soc gin? Jel on dužan meni naći bolnicu di to rade ili ja? Jer ja tražim i ne žele mi napraviti tu pretragu. Ne znam ništa za taj putni nalog, netko mi vrati novce ako idem van grada? Ili?

----------


## Rominka

Meni je to tako normalno. Ukoliko nisam mogla obaviti neke pretrage u Puli, dobivala sam putni nalog za Ri ili Zg i uputnicu te bih obavila u tim bolnicama. I to npr. amh se nekada nije mogao vaditi u Puli pa sam isla za Zg, a zadnje mi je sad trombofilijski faktori kad sam isla u Ri s uputnicom i putnim nalogom.

----------


## LemonK

MonaLi što se tiče HSG to ti treba dati uputnicu tvoj soc.ginekolog i trebala bi ga moći obaviti u bilo kojoj bolnici koja to radi, nevezano za mpo....ja sam iz Karlovca i radila sam ga tu u općoj bolnici, a inače sam u postupku na VV..no nevezano za to kaj me mpo doktor uputio na hsg, moj ginekolog je taj koji je dao uputnicu tako da ne vidim razloga da uopće moras reci kad zoves za narudzbu di si u mpo i da ti treba za to, ja sam samo zvala i naručila se, donesla kaj treba od nalaza (briseve, krv) i to je to..

----------


## LemonK

Kaj se tiče naloga, njih imas pravo dobiti za bilo koju zdravstvenu uslugu koju ne mozes dobiti u svom mjestu stanovanja pa moras ici u neki drugi grad, s time da je uvjet da ides u najblizu koja to ima...tako da npr ja imam naloge za mpo, ali to sam sve sama trazila i vec sam isla par puta dok se nisam toga sjetila jer doktori ti sami nista nece reci...jednostavno moras na sve sam misliti i stalno čitati, istrazivati da bi znao svoja prava..

----------


## LemonK

i što se tiče tog bolovanja, moj savjet ti je da promijenis ginekologa, i ja sam ga nedavno mijenjala (doduse ne zbog toga nego zbog aljkavosti i ne slaganja) mada mi je bilo teško jer sam bila usred svega toga... npr meni je isto teško s poslom i vjerujem da bi mi gin i dao u komadu bolovanje, ali moji na poslu ne bi bili oduševljeni..tako da ja uzmem taj dan samo kad idem i to mi da bez problema...uopće mu čak ni ne moram pokazati ikakav papir od mpo i čak ga nekad ni ne vidim nego mi samo sestra to rijesi....mislim teško je to sve kombinirati s poslom, pogotovo nama koje gubimo pola dana ili više....tako da nema smisla da ti još i gin otežava....

----------


## MonaLi

Aha, Dat će meni moja soc gin uputnicu ali ni ona ne zna di bi ja s njom mogla, ona samo govori, a ne znam. A pisala sam u Merkur i rekli su mi da oni to rade samo na pacijentima koji su kod njih na MPO. Zamisli? Znaci ja moram putovati u drugi grad a ZG bolnice to imaju? I kako ide to sa putnim nalogom? Koliko Plate i kada?  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Ajme meni koju dr ti imas. Pa valjda je ona zdr radnik, a ne ti. Ona bi se trebala informirati gdje mozes obaviti pregled, ali ova tvoja je uffff....bolje da sutim. Strasno me ljute dr koji prebacuju odgovornost na pacijente. Mozda mladje generacije se i snadju, dodju do info, ali oni su prema svima takvi. Njeno ne delo da se pobrine za tebe, da te informira kamo otici i obaviti pretragu. Moras moci obaviti pretragu koja nema veze sa mpo u Zg.

----------


## LemonK

ali mislim da tebi konkretno ako si iz zg ne bi vrijedio putni nalog da ideš u drugi grad kad taj pregled možeš obaviti u zg...ja imam nalog u koji mozes više puta upisivati pa cu tek onda predati...jedan sam samo predala od bivseg gin i od toga su mi pare sjele nakon nekih mjesec dana..plaćaju ti po karti najjeftinijeg prijevoznog sredstva...mislim to u mom slučaju nije puno, ali zašto pustit išta na što imas pravo pa makar da je za cestarinu i kavu, super  :Smile: 
nisam sigurna di su cure to u zg obavljale, mozda ima gdje na kojoj temi po forumima, čini mi se da je jedna spominjala Sveti Duh, ali nisam sigurna...javim ti ako kaj nadjem..

----------


## LemonK

i još nešto, meni je moj HSG bio toliko bolan da mi je bilo žao što sam išla u drž bolnicu... ne znam kakve su cijene u zg, a kod mene privatno dodje 1000 kn i recimo sad kad znam kak mi je bilo, ne bi nikad više isla državno...al to sam samo ja...ima curama kojima uopće nije bilo bolno....iskustva su različita....

----------


## MonaLi

A znam, i ja si mislim da idem privatno, i nebi zalila novaca ali mi je zao sto plaćamo to zdravstvo za sto? Da nemamo pravo na pretrage iz glupih razloga? Mailom su me odbili... Samo tako...  A ako i dobijemo pretragu uglavnom se iživljavaju na nama tamo. Ova moja MPO je grozna... Groznaaaa! 

Umjesto da se opustim i posvetim tome oni samo otežavaju. A sa svetog duha mi ne odgovaraju na mail.

----------


## Varnica

> Da, moja MPO dok ima folikulometrije od pola 9 i kažu da nikad ne dođe na vrijeme, a ja radim od 7  i to sat vremena od Petrove, tako da čak ni ako sam odmah na redu nemam šanse  
> Hvala ti, idem sutra na konzultacije pa cu sve pitati, nadam se da će mi MPO doktorica sve znati reci


U Petrovoj možeš dobiti svojevrsnu ispričnicu za posao, trebali bi ti na poslu to priznati. Detalje sam ti poslala u inbox.

----------


## Varnica

Također, na bolovanje imaš pravo od punkcije (ne transfera).
Ja imam takvog ginića koji je meni nakon 14 dana kad je beta bila pozitivna, ali mala- otvorio komplikacije mada sam ga molila da mi samo da bolovanje na drugu šifru, Z31 tih tjedan dana dok ponavljam betu.
 Beta je rasla i pala, bila je biokemijska, a ja sam u tom svemu morala skupljati papire i nositi u Hzzo otvoriti i nakon par dana zatvoriti komplikacije jer imam nesposobnog doktora.

----------


## LemonK

> A znam, i ja si mislim da idem privatno, i nebi zalila novaca ali mi je zao sto plaćamo to zdravstvo za sto? Da nemamo pravo na pretrage iz glupih razloga? Mailom su me odbili... Samo tako...  A ako i dobijemo pretragu uglavnom se iživljavaju na nama tamo. Ova moja MPO je grozna... Groznaaaa! 
> 
> Umjesto da se opustim i posvetim tome oni samo otežavaju. A sa svetog duha mi ne odgovaraju na mail.



i mene živcira to plaćanje zdravstva, zato sam isto uporna u tome svemu...
inače ja se nisam mogla naručiti putem mail-a, kad sam poslala mail na centralno naručivanje s uputnicom rekli su mi da se to moras bas na odjelu naručiti, zato sam lijepo zvala ujutro odjel ginekologije i tako se naručila...

----------


## LemonK

> U Petrovoj možeš dobiti svojevrsnu ispričnicu za posao, trebali bi ti na poslu to priznati. Detalje sam ti poslala u inbox.


nisam sigurna da ta ispričnica pomaže, jer ako ide taj dan ko bolovanje mora biti doznaka...

----------


## Varnica

> nisam sigurna da ta ispričnica pomaže, jer ako ide taj dan ko bolovanje mora biti doznaka...


To nije bolovanje. Nema doznaka. To je potvrda koja se odnese u računovodstvo firme. Nema veze s primarnim ginekologom ni doktorom opće prakse.

----------


## Rominka

> Kaj se tiče naloga, njih imas pravo dobiti za bilo koju zdravstvenu uslugu koju ne mozes dobiti u svom mjestu stanovanja pa moras ici u neki drugi grad, s time da je uvjet da ides u najblizu koja to ima...tako da npr ja imam naloge za mpo, ali to sam sve sama trazila i vec sam isla par puta dok se nisam toga sjetila jer doktori ti sami nista nece reci...jednostavno moras na sve sam misliti i stalno čitati, istrazivati da bi znao svoja prava..


putni nalog se dobiva i ako živiš u prigradskom naselju, a bolnica je u gradu, tj. moraš ići u bolnicu. najsvježiji slučaj od prošlog tjedna - živim 10 km od grada, a morala sam u bolnicu na širenje zjenica, uredno sam dobila putni nalog s pratiteljem. inače mi se čini da  je uvjet nekih 30 km (a za neke dijagnoze/pretrage je nebitno).

----------


## LemonK

Rominka tvoji doktori su stvarno savjesni i fer.....ja sam prije živjela u prigradskom naselju i nikad ništa od naloga.....niti bi sada za zg dobila da sama ne tražim...

----------


## Rominka

Moram priznati da sam i ja malo "bezobrazna" pa ne odustajem ponekad. Uglavnom svi odmah kazu to se ne moze, ne znam, informirajte se...u tom slucaju ja vratim lopticu i kazem da nisam zdravstveni radnik i da nije na meni da znam koji telefon okrenuti ne bih li dobila info. Ali da, imam odlicnu LOM i dobila sam super ginekologicu (napokon). Sada sve ide lakse. Jedino sto nijedna nije dobila informaciju moze li suprug dobiti bol kad budemo isli u Cesku na postupak...izgleda da su tumacenja svakakva..

----------


## LemonK

ja imam na svom nalogu da mi je potrebna pratnja....tako da kaj ne bi mogli onda tako napravit da je i tebi potrebna pratnja i on je ta pratnja i ima pravo na bolovanje kao pratnja...

----------


## Rominka

Problem je sto sam ja obrtnica, i sad nitko ne zna sto sa mnom. A druga je stvar to sto idemo u postupak sa donorom pa on nije potreban (obrazlozenje njegove doktorice)  ..  :Sad:

----------


## pak

Rominka a da dobije neku trbušnu virozu ili nešto slično već kad ne ide drugačije? 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Rominka

Imamo jos malo vremena pa se nadam da cu do tada saznati kakve su regule. Jer samoj na deset dana mi se ne ide, go bas i nije najbolja opcija...a ako bude na povratku kao zadnji put, tesko da cu moci sama.

----------


## IVANA 86

I ja isto moram raditi HSG pa sam se našla u istim problemima kao i ti. Gdje si ga na kraju napravila, ja sam se odličila za privatno... A vezano uz probleme s bolovanjem, čini se da ću i to imati, ne žele ni čuti za bolovanje prije dana tranfera, a znam da imam pravo... kako si ti to na kraju riješila?

----------


## Inesz

*[QUOTE Upadam s OFFom u temu, sorryte ali ne znam gdje bih pitala (slobodno me preusmjerite) a ovdje mi se čini najprometnije 
Dakle, ima li koja forumasica da je iskoristila sva 4 stimulirana preko HZZO, ali ne u istoj klinici i da je išla još koji put besplatno? Npr.isla je 2x u Petrovu, a nakon toga  2x u Vinogradsku i sad se vratiš u Petrovu i ne spominjes ova 2 iz Vinogradske. Čula sam iz nekih izvora da ne postoji službeni registar i da možeš tako mijenjanem klinike obaviti više postupaka...ako tko ima pouzdanu info, molim da se javi u pp! Hvala![/QUOTE]*
Ovdje se radi o vrlo osjetljivom pitanju - Zakon, na žalost, ima brojna ograničenja u pravima na postupke MPO-a na teret HZZO-a. Neplodnost je zapravo jedina dijagnoza čiji je broj pokušaja na teret osiguranja ograničen zakonski i to na suboptimalan broj pokušaja (2 prirodnjaka i 4 stimulirana). Ali Zakon je takav kakav jest - aktivistice spremne dati dio svog vremena, znanja i vještina - dobro su došle Rodi za rad na poboljšanjima prava neplodnih.

HZZO, prema matičnom broju osiguranika, ima pregled što je i koliko  pretraga i postupaka u okviru prava iz osiguranja, obavila pojedina osigurana osoba.
Tako da kada se iskoriste prava koja su propisana u okviru liječenje neplodnosti, moguće je da osiguraniku  račun za obavljeni postupak ispostavi HZZO ili bolnica u kojoj je odrađen postupak.

Ne bih pokušavala u bolnicama nakon iskorištenih 2+4.

----------


## Alex10

Dobar dan zenice,evo i ja se priključila

----------


## sretnaofca

Pozdrav cure!
Imam pitanje, nasla sam neki "cjenik" postupaka ivf preko hzzo. E sad, ja sam izracunala da u sva 3 postupka (2 stimulirana i 1 prirodni) nisam iskoristila niti pola od onog iznosa koji je naveden. 
Postoji li neka opcija "zalbe" odnosno "molbe" da se omoguci jos koji postupak na teret hzzo-a upravo iz tih razloga? 
Nadam se da nisam jedina koja se to pita..

----------


## eryngium

> Pozdrav cure!
> Imam pitanje, nasla sam neki "cjenik" postupaka ivf preko hzzo. E sad, ja sam izracunala da u sva 3 postupka (2 stimulirana i 1 prirodni) nisam iskoristila niti pola od onog iznosa koji je naveden. 
> Postoji li neka opcija "zalbe" odnosno "molbe" da se omoguci jos koji postupak na teret hzzo-a upravo iz tih razloga? 
> Nadam se da nisam jedina koja se to pita..


Iznos koji hzzo ugovara s ustanovom za postupak je maksimalni iznos koji ustanova, može (ali ne mora) naplatiti. Mogu fakturirati manje i postupak je svejedno naplaćen tj. potrošen. Tako se razlika novaca obično negdje "pretoči" jer za nekoga potroše više a za nekoga manje, a iznosi za postupke se ugovaraju na godišnjoj razini. 



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## sretnaofca

Hvala Eryngium na odgovoru! Tako sam si i mislila..i uzasno ljuta zapravo zbog toga, jer štede na nama, zapravo štede naše novce!!! Uhh..
A niš, nadam se ipak da većina uspije ostvarit trudnoću u tih 6 hzzo pokusaja, i ne treba kopati rupu u novcaniku za privatnike..
Pozz cure!

----------


## ERA

Pozdrav svima, znam da dugo ove teme nije bilo ali nisam mogla nigdje pronaći odgovor. Zanima me je li itko uspio dobiti redundanciju za donorski IVF u inozemstvu a da partner nije prethodno radio TESU ili biopsiju?

Planiramo na inseminacije I dali bi sve da uspije, ali treba praviti planove u što dalje..

----------


## Rominka

Era, necete uspjeti u tome. Da bi vam odobrili lijecenje, sufinanciranje, zbog muskog faktora tada on mora proci sve pretrage kod nas i dobiti na papiru da je azoo i da je sve ucinjeno. Tek tada mozete pisati zahtjev i traziti sufinanciranje. Kad se zahtjev odobri krecete u postupak, inace vam ne priznaju nista.

----------


## ERA

Hvala ti Rominka, tako smo mislili ali smo se nadali da mozda griješimo.. imamo 4godine pokušavanja, nezz više koliko spremiograma (uvijek sve nule, nikad nije pronađen nijedan spermij niti ikakva stanica..), loše nalaze hormona. Nije fer... Zbilja nije fer.

----------


## Rominka

Era, a biopsiju ne bi pokusali napraviti? Ili punkciju prije? To sto je spermiogram 0 ne znaci da ih nema. U kojoj ste klinici?

----------


## ERA

Draga Rominka, hvala ti na odgvorima. Vdim sad da mi pola poruke nije otišlo prekjučer. 
Ja sam htjela ali MM nikako nije za to. Od početka je za donaciju ali ne i za biopsiju ili punkciju. Hormoni su mu skroz zbrčkani, u djetinjstvu je imao operaciju bruha i neke druge probleme sa zdravljem, pubertet se isto (po njegovim riječima) odvio malo drugačije a ima i dosta problematične okolišne faktore cijeli život.  Tako da nam to na zalost nije opcija, odlučili smo se na ovaj put i dobro. Samo sam se nadala da će nam mozda odobriti 1-2 pokušaja vani, ne nuzno sve koje odobravaju u RH.

----------


## sladja01

Ne znam gdje bi postavila pitanje pa cu na ovoj temi...ima li netko iskustva šta se dešava nakon što prođe 5 godina čuvanja zamrznutih embrija...naime, u priči smo oko druge bebe...plan je da se jedan embrić vrati, jedan zamrzne jer šteta mi je ne zamrznuti nijedan ako se ovaj što bude vraćen ne primi...a npr.oplodi ih se više....i šta onda nakon tih 5 god, znam za foru ili čuvanje uz plaćanje ili donacija ali koja mi se svrha nastaviti plaćati ako ne želim više od dvoje djece...a nigdje baš ne pronalazim postove gdje je netko pisao šta se dešavalo nakon te 5.god...

----------


## Vrci

Ostaju u limbu... Ne dam donirati, ne smiju unistiti, buduci da vise ne placam ne mogu ih ni vratiti

----------


## Inesz

Zakon ne brani da se zamrznuti embriji unište.
Samo, što se to kod nas ne radi. I tako... tekući dušik VV pa iPetrove kao najstarijih humanih reprodukcija u Hr, puni su takova tekućeg dušika sa desetcima tisuća embrija od prije više od 20 godina i stajat će tako valjda zauvijek...

Rješenje za embrije u kriopohrani za koji neće biti donirani ni transferirani treba se naći. Tim više što Zakon ne brani uništavanje embrija, samo eksperimente na embrijima.

----------


## Vrci

Mislim da je meni dr rekla da po Zakonu nema uništavanja :misli: Da taj dio uopće nisu regulirali

----------


## Jelena

> Mislim da je meni dr rekla da po Zakonu nema uništavanja :misli: Da taj dio uopće nisu regulirali


Ja sam malo out što se toga tiče, ali ako nije regulirano, nigdje ne piše onda ni da se ne smije pa mi je logično da se smije.

----------


## sladja01

Meni tu nema nikakve logike, znaci ako ja i suprug prije nego jajne stanice idu u oplodnju moramo potpisati koliko vracamo a koliko zamrzavamo, i ako znaci odlucimo da se jedna vrati, jedna zamrzne, a na kraju dobijemo 3 embrija, sta s njim, taj propada ili sta, a kasnije znaci nema unistavanja zamrznutog...iskreno nije mi bas jasan taj zakon.

----------


## Vrci

Ne potpisujes nista na taj nacin. Na mojoj izjavi je samo pisalo da li zelimo vratiti 1 ili 2 i sto s ostalima. Bez navođenja broja ostalih, ako ih uopce bude.

----------


## Kadauna

Hrvati generalno jesu kukavice više nego hrabri i odlučni, bar po mom skromnom mišljenju,pa tako i po pitanju zamrznutih zametaka. 

2012. godine kad su zakon donijeli odnosno u pripremnoj fazi tog zakona su namjerno taj dio izostavili jer nisu htjeli napisati izrijekom da se zameci mogu uništiti ili prestati čuvati na zahtjev pacijenta, kao što je to slučaj u cijeloj normalnoj Europi, ne računam tu još luđu Poljsku.  A zašto nisu htjeli? od straha utjecaja i reakcije rimokatoličke Crkve u Hrvata i tu nema baš nikakve dileme.

Pa su stavili ovo, da se zameci na teret države čuvaju do 5 godina, e sad, nije istina jer se u privatnim postupcima ti zamecim čuvaju na teret pacijenata plus što nakon 5 godina? to stvarno namjerno nisu napisali. 

U pravu su kad kažu da ono što izrijekom u zakonu nije navedeno da je zabranjeno, jeste de facto dozvoljeno, dakle u HR se smiju uništavati zameci na zahtjev pacijenata, ali se uglavnom to slabo provodi pa tako imamo ridikulnu situaciju na Vuk Vrhovcu kako Inesz piše da se tamo skoro 8000 zametaka čuva i tako već 25 godina neki, neki tek 18 drugi tek 10. Grozna je to situacija za sve i treba je se riješiti. 
v
 Na pacijentima je da jasno i glasno kažu da žele da se njihovi zameci prestanu čuvati - fertig, to ako vam ne dozvole možete čak odvesti na sud. Ukoliko želite, možete se javiit na neplodnost@roda.hr ako želite uništiti zametke a to vam bolnica ili poliklinika ne dozvoljava. To je za sud i samo tako bojim se da ćemo ovu stavku u zakonu moći promijeniti.

@Vrci, bi li bila spremna za tužbu?

Modernog liječenja neplodnosti vantjelesnom oplodnjom jednostavno nema bez određenog viška zametaka, a osobno sam i za doniranje zametaka u svrhe znanstvenog istraživanja za napredak struke i liječenja neplodnosti, sve drugo je iskreno licemjerno, sav se IVF bazira na istraživanju, isprobavanju, licemjerno je sad svoje zametke ako su višak ne dati u takve svrhe!

----------


## Jasnaansaj

Imam pitanje mozda malo van ove dosadasnje teme. Naime cula sam da se racuni od pregleda privatnog ginekologa moze refundirati na Hzzo-u. Dali sam ja to dobro cula ili ne jer na netu nemogu nista slicno naci... Usput, u 12.sam TT oa idem privatno jer mi je tako puno lezernije ici.

----------

